# Anch'io propongo ...



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"


tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?

oppure perché disperso si chiama dipsy?

o chi é hiking the apps? 

O altre cagate?

senza che ogni volta si debba aprire un thread apposito e senza svaccare i thread degli altri


Chi vuole rispondere risponde, gli altri ignorano


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"
> 
> 
> tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?
> ...


ti sto ignorando:mrgreen:


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti sto ignorando:mrgreen:


Ciao Migny!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

se non ti ignoravo potevo dire che dipsy si chiama disperso perché mi è venuto così e che pure io non so chi è hinging etc


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao Migny!


ciao dispy!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao dispy!


Ah ma allora é dispy! Non dipsy! È come quando non sai scrivere thread!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

devo assolutamente aprire un tresd su sdipsy


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Farfalla come si è vestita oggi?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah ma allora é dispy! Non dipsy! È come quando non sai scrivere thread!


Ciao Clemmy!


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> devo assolutamente aprire un tresd su sdipsy


thc?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Ciao Clemmy!


ciao

dove abiti? Prima ho letto che proponevi salsicce con patate e con sto caldo
mi veniva da morire... Ma poi mi sono detta "magari abita a Monaco di Baviera o a Copenhagen"


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> thc?


Eh?


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> dove abiti? Prima ho letto che proponevi salsicce con patate e con sto caldo
> mi veniva da morire... Ma poi mi sono detta "magari abita a Monaco di Baviera o a Copenhagen"


Lombardial


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

thc = sostanza stupefacente della canapa ... 


sienne


----------



## Calimero (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh?


google


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Lombardial


Lo sapevo io.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Lombardial


Ma fa caldo! Si muore!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> Lombardial


Adesso Clem ti invita a cena


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfalla come si è vestita oggi?


Gonna di jeans, maglia disegnata e sandalo tacco 12


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

*Anche io propongo*

Chi mi offre una vacanza ? :carneval: Funziona così ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gonna di jeans, maglia disegnata e sandalo tacco 12


Gonna lunga o corta?

ma non ti senti mai in colpa a far sentire tutti dei nani?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gonna di jeans, maglia disegnata e sandalo tacco 12



dimentichi la giarrettiera, sotto la gonna...senza le mutandine.
cosi sei a posto!!!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

sento questa inarrestabile attrazione per dispy :facciamo all'amore!


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

ci ho ripensato, saràper un'altra volta dsipy


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci ho ripensato, saràper un'altra volta dsipy


Perché ci hai ripensato?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché ci hai ripensato?


Eh, stasera ancora non prende le pillole e sta così.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dimentichi la giarrettiera, sotto la gonna...senza le mutandine.
> cosi sei a posto!!!


Piantala. Qui si fanno domande. Hai qualche domanda esistenziale? Tu lo sai chi è Hiking the Apps?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, stasera ancora non prende le pillole e sta così.


Ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché ci hai ripensato?


non mi sono depilata


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Gonna lunga o corta?
> 
> ma non ti senti mai in colpa a far sentire tutti dei nani?


Al ginocchio


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piantala. Qui si fanno domande. Hai qualche domanda esistenziale? Tu lo sai chi è Hiking the Apps?


certo che lo so.
basta collegarsi e si sa tutto.
la globalizzazione.
ma anche io ho una domanda...siete mai andati in giro...senza mutande????


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Al ginocchio


Quanto sei alta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che lo so.
> basta collegarsi e si sa tutto.
> la globalizzazione.
> ma anche io ho una domanda...siete mai andati in giro...senza mutande????



io no
Sono bacchettona


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanto sei alta?


tanto


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tanto


Ma dipende da quanto sei gnappa tu, allora.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende da quanto sei gnappa tu, allora.


Io non sono gnappa! Sono media!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanto sei alta?


1.73


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tanto


se una donna è alta può permettersi le gonne al ginocchio,
 se è bassa deve optare per le minigonne,
 ma deve avere le gambe e sopratutto le caviglie snelle.
cosi un uomo, se ha la panza come la maggioranza, direi il 90 % non deve indossare gli slip al mare
 ma solo pantaloncini e in ufficio solo camicie americane.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dipende da quanto sei gnappa tu, allora.


Ecco bravo


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1.73


Ok.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> 1.73



1.73 + 12 = 1.85!!!


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

gli uomini, non dovrebbero mai indossare i calzini corti con le ciabatte e con i pantaloncini, come le donne d'altronde...mai la gonna lunga con le scarpe basse.
inoltre è buona abitudine non ricever gli ospiti in canottiera e vestaglia.
a meno che non siano lavandaie o sudati idraulici...
vanno bene all'occorrenza anche i muratori!


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> 1.73 + 12 = 1.85!!!


Ciao 

e altri 10 ... per i capelli borottati ... 

= 1.95 ... 


Scusa farfy ... ma i tuoi 1.73 sembrano di più ... 
Solo per dare l'idea ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> 1.73 + 12 = 1.85!!!



cazzarola!!!!! Claudia schiffer
mi ricirdo quando l'ho incontrata a Via del Corso, da lontano, insieme a lei c'era Naomi,
uscivano dal negozio di Valentino...sembravano volare sopra le teste delle persone.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e altri 10 ... per i capelli borottati ...
> 
> ...


I capelli borottati? Cosa sono ?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I capelli borottati? Cosa sono ?


Cotonati immagino.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> cazzarola!!!!! Claudia schiffer
> mi ricirdo quando l'ho incontrata a Via del Corso, da lontano, insieme a lei c'era Naomi,
> uscivano dal negozio di Valentino...sembravano volare sopra le teste delle persone.


ebano e avorio.mille volte meglio naomi


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e altri 10 ... per i capelli borottati ...
> 
> ...


È anche la stazza che mi rende piú imponente


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cotonati immagino.


Ricci 
Cotonati no ti prego


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I capelli borottati? Cosa sono ?



Ciao


 ... mi sa, che l'ho inventato, come il termine sciacudire ... 

sai, con il pettine prendi ciuffo per ciuffo e li gonfi ... anni 60


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricci
> Cotonati no ti prego


No, interpretavo Sienne.


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricci
> Cotonati no ti prego



... scusalo,
 è antico.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cotonati immagino.


Ma no non credo ! Dici ? Farfie che dice ? E che a me i capelli cotonati mi fanno venire in mente la Marchesini e la sua COfana


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cotonati immagino.



Perfetto, grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ricci
> Cotonati no ti prego


Ah ecco ricci allora sei come me  Tipo leone con la criniera ? Che disastro


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ebano e avorio.mille volte meglio naomi



si, speriamo faccia un figlio, ma mica per lei che deve essere una mezza pazza...
ma per il proseguio della specie, tanta pura genicità è un peccato che venga buttata cosi.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> È anche la stazza che mi rende piú imponente



Ciao

si, anche ... :mrgreen:

PS: era solo per dare l'idea, che sembri di più ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli uomini, non dovrebbero mai indossare i calzini corti con le ciabatte e con i pantaloncini, come le donne d'altronde...mai la gonna lunga con le scarpe basse.
> inoltre è buona abitudine non ricever gli ospiti in canottiera e vestaglia.
> a meno che non siano lavandaie o sudati idraulici...
> vanno bene all'occorrenza anche i muratori!


Io non sopporto quelli che ricevono gli ospiti in ciabatte


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, anche ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



insomma i cotonati..come il riporto...
hai presente George e MIldred??
lei era fantastica con i capelli cotonati.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quelli che ricevono gli ospiti in ciabatte



Ciao

le ciabatte sono pantofole?

Perché, a casa o si va scalzi o con delle scarpe di casa ... 
Cosa vorresti mettere? 

sienne


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> le ciabatte sono pantofole?
> 
> ...



le scarpe di casa????
tipo?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io non sopporto quelli che ricevono gli ospiti in ciabatte


Io di solito in casa sto scalza  almeno le ciabatte non si vedono no?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> insomma i cotonati..come il riporto...
> hai presente George e MIldred??
> lei era fantastica con i capelli cotonati.



Ciao

Ahahahahahaha! George e Mildred! Mitici! 
Hahahaha! ... Dimenticati completamente!


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> thc?


Magari.


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sapevo io.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io di solito in casa sto scalza  almeno le ciabatte non si vedono no?



se ricevi ospiti a piedi nudi, la prima cosa che devi fare è invitarli a fare altrettanto.
 altrimenti sei una cafona.
quando stai sola puoi fare quello che vuoi.
 io giro e dormo sempre nudo.
odio le mutande, specialmente di notte.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> le scarpe di casa????
> tipo?



Ciao

scarpe, che uso solo a casa ...
come delle Adidas ... o sandali ... 

Qualcosa che tenga bene il piede, non mi piace proprio quando si trascinano 
le scarpe aperte dietro ... solo al pensiero provo fastidio ... limitano 
Non capisco, cosa ci sia di comodo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se ricevi ospiti a piedi nudi, la prima cosa che devi fare è invitarli a fare altrettanto.
> altrimenti sei una cafona.
> quando stai sola puoi fare quello che vuoi.
> io giro e dormo sempre nudo.
> odio le mutande, specialmente di notte.


Guarda che ho caviglie e piedi da urlo  si anche io se posso dormo senza


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> ... mi sa, che l'ho inventato, come il termine sciacudire ...


'Sciacudire' produce *0* risultati con Google. Credo sia la prima volta che lo vedo capitare. Registralo istantaneamente!


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se ricevi ospiti a piedi nudi, la prima cosa che devi fare è invitarli a fare altrettanto.
> altrimenti sei una cafona.
> quando stai sola puoi fare quello che vuoi.
> *io giro* e dormo *sempre nudo*.
> odio le mutande, specialmente di notte.


Cioè tu per casa tua giri nudo?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè tu per casa tua giri nudo?


Ma perché a te non è mai capitato ? :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 'Sciacudire' produce *0* risultati con Google. Credo sia la prima volta che lo vedo capitare. Registralo istantaneamente!


Ciao 


Sciacudire, infatti non esiste. Intendo "scuotere" ... 
ma il mio termine è più fico ... 
intendo proprio uno scuotere specifico ... 
tipico per le tovaglie ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Se ho ospiti sto con le scarpe. Se è estate saranno sandali o boh, se è inverno scarpe scarpe o stivali

Comunque qualcuno ha informazioni su Hiking the Apps?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché a te non è mai capitato ? :singleeye:


Di solito no.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

nuda, nuda ... dopo la sauna, certo. 
una passeggiata in giardino con la neve ... 

se no, più che altro leggerina ... 
a me piace sentire una telina sulla pelle ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito no.


Nemmeno io


Mi vergogno...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di solito no.


non intendo sempre ma talvolta capita,  per esempio esco dalla doccia  e dopo ave messo la crema per il corpo vado  in camera a vestirmi ...per dire ..


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè tu per casa tua giri nudo?


certo.
diciamo che non è la norma , ma mi capita tantissime volte,
specie se sono solo.
tipo, ho il giorno libero, libero...mi alzo e resto nudo in casa,
 faccio cose, giro...sempre nudo,
mi scordo proprio le mutande!!!!
mi piace un mondo far prendere aria, far respirare il mio corpo, e non con i polmoni,
sento che i piedi, le gambe, la schiena hanno bisogno di sentirsi liberi.
spesso ho postato qui completamente nudo.
non stasera però.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nuda, nuda ... dopo la sauna, certo.
> una passeggiata in giardino con la neve ...
> ...


Dopo la sauna fai una passeggiata nuda in giardino con la neve?


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Se ho ospiti sto con le scarpe. Se è estate saranno sandali o boh, se è inverno scarpe scarpe o stivali
> 
> Comunque qualcuno ha informazioni su Hiking the Apps?


e rude mood che ha una foto di stupro come profilo?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

io però, le scarpe di fuori in casa non le uso. 
e me le tolgo se vado a casa di qualcuno ... 
anche se sono la unica ... mamma, no. 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> diciamo che non è la norma , ma mi capita tantissime volte,
> specie se sono solo.
> tipo, ho il giorno libero, libero...mi alzo e resto nudo in casa,
> ...


E perché stasera no?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non intendo sempre ma talvolta capita,  per esempio esco dalla doccia  e dopo ave messo la crema per il corpo vado  in camera a vestirmi ...per dire ..


E vabbè, grazie al cazzo (...). Si intendeva stare nudi in giro per casa.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo.
> diciamo che non è la norma , ma mi capita tantissime volte,
> specie se sono solo.
> tipo, ho il giorno libero, libero...mi alzo e resto nudo in casa,
> ...


Belle cose.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e rude mood che ha una foto di stupro come profilo?


Chi è rude mood? Ha scritto?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dopo la sauna fai una passeggiata nuda in giardino con la neve?



Ciao

la sauna, credimi, in inverno va bene ... e c'è la neve.
Ma con questo caldo ora, neanche a frustrate ... 

Si, il giardino è grande. Non si vede nulla ... 


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è rude mood? Ha scritto?


Minchia l'ho visto! Ma chi é? Bullizziamolo!


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E perché stasera no?



diciamo che le mutande le porto, ma per esempio sono a torso nudo.
e senza calzini o via di sorta.
non mi sono tolto le mutande perchè sono larghe...di solito uso slip molto aderenti...ed elastici.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E vabbè, grazie al cazzo (...). Si intendeva stare nudi in giro per casa.


In estate mi capita peraltro vivo in una casa singola con giardino quindi non è che ho vicini curiosi :mrgreen: Certo in un appartamento con un palazzo di fronte a 5 metri eviterei ( forse )


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la sauna, credimi, in inverno va bene ... e c'è la neve.
> Ma con questo caldo ora, neanche a frustrate ...
> ...


Ma non ti congeli?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In estate mi capita peraltro vivo in una casa singola con giardino quindi non è che ho vicini curiosi :mrgreen: Certo in un appartamento con un palazzo di fronte a 5 metri eviterei ( forse )


Figli ne hai?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Belle cose.



dovresti vedere sotto...
poi mi dici.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minchia l'ho visto! Ma chi é? Bullizziamolo!


Linka.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è rude mood? Ha scritto?


mi è spuntato nel blog con un altro paio di nick che non hanno mai scritto.
ma un saluto caro a drusilla , ogni tanto la penso


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è rude mood? Ha scritto?


Cosa ?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi è spuntato nel blog con un altro paio di nick che non hanno mai scritto.
> ma un saluto caro a drusilla , ogni tanto la penso



ricordi di gioventù...quando qui dentro si stava bene.
non ci sono più i forum di una volta.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma non ti congeli?



Ciao 

ma non rimango delle ore impalata ... 

certo, strofino il corpo con la neve, 
mi ci corico dentro ... e faccio una passeggiata ... 
e poi rientro ... e faccio il prossimo giro ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Figli ne hai?


Una marea :mrgreen: diciamo due bizzosi :rotfl:Ma dovrebbe essere una discriminante per te ?  per me no ...ora dinanzi a familiari stretti non mi faccio problemi certo dinanzi ad estranei o conoscesti altri o parenti altri evito ( of course )


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Una marea :mrgreen: diciamo due bizzosi :rotfl:*Ma dovrebbe essere una discriminante per te ?*  per me no ...ora dinanzi a familiari stretti non mi faccio problemi certo dinanzi ad estranei o conoscesti altri o parenti altri evito ( of course )


Hai voglia se lo è.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia se lo è.


Perché ?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia se lo è.


il BJ... puritano,
 mi mancava!!!
ma per caso hai studiato recitazione?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ?



perchè qualcuno per il culo deve prendere, è stasera è toccato ate.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Linka.



http://www.tradimento.net/members/5659-Rude-Mood


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè qualcuno per il culo deve prendere, è stasera è toccato ate.


Ma potrebbe pure esser serio :singleeye: cacchio è sto rude mood ?! se legge vorrei sapere per che quell'avatar


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché ?


Perchè il pudore è importante. E' importante trasmetterlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non rimango delle ore impalata ...
> 
> ...


Io mi congelerei

altro che educazione siberiana


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe pure esser serio :singleeye: cacchio è sto rude mood ?! se legge vorrei sapere per che quell'avatar



gli piacciono i miti e film degli anni '70.
qui il più pulito c'ha la rogna, non hai ancora capito?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè il pudore è importante. E' importante trasmetterlo.


Vero ma il pudore si trasmette per altre cose, una persona nuda non la ritenga un offesa al pudore, sono i comportamenti che lo possono essere ma il nudo o vestito poco conta


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli piacciono i miti e film degli anni '70.
> qui il più pulito c'ha la rogna, non hai ancora capito?


Evinco che ho la rogna come minimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè qualcuno per il culo deve prendere, è stasera è toccato ate.


Non capisci mai nulla. Sei buono solo a biascicare da ubriaco minchiate sul tradimento e sui sentimenti spezzati che fanno venire gli occhioni grandi e lucidi ad Innominata ma che realmente è tutta fuffa che non serve ad un cazzo di nulla, e considerando che sono passati tre anni dall'evento il fatto che tu ci beva ancora sopra la dice assai lunga. In più sei pieno di preconcetti alla cazzo di cane e per lo più ignorante come una capra ma meno di Rabarbaro. Architetto dei miei coglioni, inutile come gran parte della categoria. Contento?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ma il pudore si trasmette per altre cose, una persona nuda non la ritenga un offesa al pudore, sono i comportamenti che lo possono essere ma il nudo o vestito poco conta


Sì vabbè.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì vabbè.


No non è vabbe, pensaci sono i gesti ed i comportamenti che fanno la differenza


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè il pudore è importante. E' importante trasmetterlo.



questa l'hai copiata...e ti è venuta pure male.
adesso, ci spieghi di quale pudore parli e perchè sarebbe importante trasmetterlo.
non è, come vuoi pensare  che nello girare nudi ci sia promisquita o sesso o perversione.
un conto è la nudità un conto è il sesso.
sono due cose ben diverse.
essere nudi non è sessualità.
è essere naturali. nudi nasciamo, nudi moriamo.
un conto è essere naturali, un conto pensare al sesso quando si è nudi.
io non mi vergogno del mio corpo al pari delle mie mani, dei mie piedi della mia faccia.
diverso quando sono eccitato o infoiato. 
chi nella semplice nudità vede pudore o fantasie,
allora si che si deve stare attenti.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

se mai, ho pudore - un certo - verso la mia persona,
non verso gli organi sessuali, che hanno più funzioni 
e che sono importanti, come l'occhio, ad esempio. 
Cioè, non si tratta di esaltare la nudità ... ma se capita,
passando da una stanza o l'altra o facendo il primo café,
ci sta tutta ... siamo nati così ... è la Chiesa che poi 
ci ha messo la foglia ... e lì, c'è da pensare ... 
di che pudore stiamo parlando?


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non è vabbe, pensaci sono i gesti ed i comportamenti che fanno la differenza


Ma porca puttana, dico, a sto punto se i vestiti non fanno la diffeernza cazzo gira nuda anche tra conoscenti e parenti alla lontana, no? Pensaci. E dico, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che il pudore si trasmette per riffa e per raffa, ma fare colazione con le poppe al vento e senza mutande seduta al tavolo vicino magari a tuo figlio adolescente non credo che sia esattamente la maniera migliore per trasmettere un qualche messagigo educativo di sorta, cazzo santo. Mò magari arriva Danny che la penserà sicuramente da illuminato uomo democratico e progressista del ventunesimo secolo col tasso di testosterone ai minimi storici della categoria, il quale mi cazzierà (o meglio, ci proverà a suo modo) indubbiamente dicendo che sono un puritano retrivo e squadrista, ovviamente. Ma vaffanculo tu e tutta Perugia. Vabbè. [2]


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> questa l'hai copiata...e ti è venuta pure male.
> adesso, ci spieghi di quale pudore parli e perchè sarebbe importante trasmetterlo.
> non è, come vuoi pensare  che nello girare nudi ci sia promisquita o sesso o perversione.
> un conto è la nudità un conto è il sesso.
> ...


Non hai capito un cazzo, tanto per cambiare. Essere naturali. Porca merda.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ma il pudore si trasmette per altre cose, una persona nuda non la ritenga un offesa al pudore, sono i comportamenti che lo possono essere ma il nudo o vestito poco conta


ma dai, non esiste
i vestiti si tengono addosso se c'è qualcuno, chiunque esso sia, secondo me


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capisci mai nulla. Sei buono solo a biascicare da ubriaco minchiate sul tradimento e sui sentimenti spezzati che fanno venire gli occhioni grandi e lucidi ad Innominata ma che realmente è tutta fuffa che non serve ad un cazzo di nulla, e considerando che sono passati tre anni dall'evento il fatto che tu ci beva ancora sopra la dice assai lunga. In più sei pieno di preconcetti alla cazzo di cane e per lo più ignorante come una capra ma meno di Rabarbaro. Architetto dei miei coglioni, inutile come gran parte della categoria. Contento?


ma vai a fare in culo. hai fatto il tuo tempo.
tu sei morto subito dopo pochi post, già qualche anno fa.

ed è inutile che ti sfoghi cosi...dimostri solo che ho beccato il bersaglio.
io posso anche essere niente, cornuto, scontento... quello che ti pare,
drogato, alcolizzato, nudo e crudo.
resta che sono meglio di te.
che non bevi, non ti droghi...
io sono vero, tu sei solo finto.
sei una cartapesta, una macchietta, qualcosa su cui ridere e scherzare.
come in fondo la tua vita.
ma è certo che sono molto diverso da te.
non vengo su di un forum, ad infierire sulle persone, come fai tu.
non sento questo bisogno.
se la vita ti ha fregato e si vede che ti ha fregato di brutto non prenderla con gli altri.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

i vestiti?
A momenti, molti usano i vestiti, 
proprio per esaltare la sessualità ... 

I vestiti anche loro mandano messaggi ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma vai a fare in culo. hai fatto il tuo tempo.
> tu sei morto subito dopo pochi post, già qualche anno fa.
> 
> ed è inutile che ti sfoghi cosi...dimostri solo che ho beccato il bersaglio.
> ...


Sì certo. Spogliati un altro po' magari, che sudi.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, dico, a sto punto se i vestiti non fanno la diffeernza cazzo gira nuda anche tra conoscenti e parenti alla lontana, no? Pensaci. E dico, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che il pudore si trasmette per riffa e per raffa, ma fare colazione con le poppe al vento e senza mutande seduta al tavolo vicino magari a tuo figlio adolescente non credo che sia esattamente la maniera migliore per trasmettere un qualche messagigo educativo di sorta, cazzo santo. Mò magari arriva Danny che la penserà sicuramente da illuminato uomo democratico e progressista del ventunesimo secolo col tasso di testosterone ai minimi storici della categoria, il quale mi cazzierà (o meglio, ci proverà a suo modo) indubbiamente dicendo che sono un puritano retrivo e squadrista, ovviamente. Ma vaffanculo tu e tutta Perugia. Vabbè. [2]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:spero avrai respirato mentre scrivevi se no sei morto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma dinanzi a terzi non lo farei che non devo esibirmi!!! Mi frega nulla ....per me non è un'esibizione,è un modo di essere oh ma mica tutti posson esser come te supersimpa :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:spero avrai respirato mentre scrivevi se no sei morto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma dinanzi a terzi non lo farei che non devo esibirmi!!! Mi frega nulla ....per me non è un'esibizione,è un modo di essere oh ma *mica tutti posson esser come te supersimpa* :mrgreen:


E vorrei vedere.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma dai, non esiste
> i vestiti si tengono addosso se c'è qualcuno, chiunque esso sia, secondo me


Boh io tutti sti paletti mentali non li tengo che ci posso fare ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Hanno ucciso donna Imma!!!


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:spero avrai respirato mentre scrivevi se no sei morto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma dinanzi a terzi non lo farei che non devo esibirmi!!! Mi frega nulla ....per me non è un'esibizione,è un modo di essere oh ma mica tutti posson esser come te supersimpa :mrgreen:



lui vuole trasmettere qualche messaggio educativo ai pargoli????
ma li hai letti i post, che scrive?
qui è arrivato il papa, il re e commendatore.
una parola su tutto, cento su nessuno.

lo hai mai sentito dire...forse hai ragione tu?
questo dice tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hanno ucciso donna Imma!!!


Mi spiace, dice che era bona ma io non l'ho mai vista.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hanno ucciso donna Imma!!!


Eehhh?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì certo. Spogliati un altro po' magari, che sudi.



di sudare,
 capita alle panze mollicce come le tue.

io non sudo, sudo solo in palestra.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh io tutti sti paletti mentali non li tengo che ci posso fare ?



ma non sono paletti, è proprio il minimo secondo me
poi non so, c'è anche gente che va in bagno assieme, per carità
secondo me quando un bimbo cresce impara da solo con l'esempio che è finito il tempo di girare nudo e andare in bagno in compagnia, tutto qua


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Dove sono Tuba Oscuro e Nobody?


io non avevo visto niente e poi la prima volta che lo guardo uccidono donna Imma?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ad esempio, faccio molto chiaramente certe riflessioni con mia figlia,
che riguardano la moda, modi di porsi ecc.. Proprio per insegnarle 
i vari messaggi che si mandano. Quello che mi tocca vedere in giro
lo trovo a volte, privo di pudore ... soprattutto tra certi giovani. 
E non si tratta della minigonna o del pantaloncino ... 
Se nella mia strettissima cerchia mi vedono nuda, non accade nulla. 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dove sono Tuba Oscuro e Nobody?
> 
> 
> io non avevo visto niente e poi la prima volta che lo guardo uccidono donna Imma?


Io non c'ho capito na mazza :carneval: Ma di che parli ?


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ad esempio, faccio molto chiaramente certe riflessioni con mia figlia,
> che riguardano la moda, modi di porsi ecc.. Proprio per insegnarle
> ...


ma chi?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io non c'ho capito na mazza :carneval: Ma di che parli ?


Gomorra, la serie che danno su Sky. Parrebbe fica, ma non l'ho mai vista. Il fatto poi che derivi anche solo vagamente da Saviano me la rende di non facile approccio, anche se, ripeto, dicono sia bella.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non sono paletti, è proprio il minimo secondo me
> poi non so, c'è anche gente che va in bagno assieme, per carità
> secondo me quando un bimbo cresce impara da solo con l'esempio che è finito il tempo di girare nudo e andare in bagno in compagnia, tutto qua


Ora non è che faccio,conferenze nuda ... Si parla di stare in casa e quando capita, però ripeto per me non è nulla di trascendentale,ma forse dipende da come sono stata abituata, tutto qui


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gomorra, la serie che danno su Sky. Parrebbe fica, ma non l'ho mai vista. Il fatto poi che derivi anche solo vagamente da Saviano me la rende di non facile approccio, anche se, ripeto, dicono sia bella.


Ti sta sulle palle pure Saviano ? Almeno Papa Francesco lo salvi o vogliamo cazziare pure lui ? :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (10 Giugno 2014)

Allora:

i miei genitori negli anni 70 erano molto hippy figli dei fiori pantaloni a zampa ecc ecc
giravano spesso nudi per casa
ci portavano nelle spiagge per nudisti in Corsica con amici 
i genitori tutti nudi e noi figli tutti in costume
io sono l'opposto
non sopporto girare nuda, soprattutto davanti ai miei figli...
boh...
non mi sento a mio agio
ah poi anche il bagno! Magari stavo facendo il bagno oppure mi stavo lavando i denti ed entrava qualcuno a pisciare 
un fastidio terribile 
anche adesso non tollero sta cosa


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chi?



Ciao

mia figlia ... ex-compagnio (una volta) ... mia madre (quando c'è).
A casa mia, queste persone circolano nel privatissimo ... 


sienne


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora non è che faccio,conferenze nuda ... Si parla di stare in casa e quando capita, però ripeto per me non è nulla di trascendentale,ma forse dipende da come sono stata abituata, tutto qui


ah bè allora anche a me capita di togliermi i vestiti a casa mia:mrgreen:
anche in vacanza in albergo per es.:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non sono paletti, è proprio il minimo secondo me
> poi non so, c'è anche gente che va in bagno assieme, per carità
> secondo me quando un bimbo cresce impara da solo con l'esempio che è finito il tempo di girare nudo e andare in bagno in compagnia, tutto qua



semplicemente e con tutto il rispetto, scambi per sessuale quello che non è.
i primi ad essere pruriginosi, sono proprio quelli che ci vedono il marcio.
ma può succedere, non nel tuo caso quando si è imprigionati  sessualmente.
non siamo più degli animali. io potrei dormire con una donna e non eccitarmi se voglio.
questo sono sicuro potresti farlo anche tu.
allora bisogna saper distinguere cosa è sesso  e cosa è naturalità.
non è che se un bambino vede il pisello del padre...avrà delle turbe, anzi forse non ne avrà.
perchè avrà di come confrontarsi, capire.
ricordo che io fantasticavo su come sarei stato da grande...non sapevo, tanto pudore, tanta omertà, tanto sdegno, offendono il corpo, prima ancora che la sessualità.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sta sulle palle pure Saviano ? Almeno Papa Francesco lo salvi o vogliamo cazziare pure lui ? :smile:


Ti rendi conto che a te piace esattamente tutto quello a cui tiene il medio scemo del villaggio?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ah bè allora anche a me capita di togliermi i vestiti a casa mia:mrgreen:
> anche in vacanza in albergo per es.:mrgreen:


Andiamoci insieme (in albergo)!


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> certo che lo so.
> basta collegarsi e si sa tutto.
> la globalizzazione.
> ma anche io ho una domanda...siete mai andati in giro...senza mutande????



Sí.

sincera? Scomodo


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

ma si può continuare una discussione cosi, cò sto deficente...che ogni due ne spara una?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti rendi conto che a te piace esattamente tutto quello a cui tiene il medio scemo del villaggio?


Ma che hai stasera? sei in astinenza mi sa come disperso però tornando a palla : Saviano ha fatto una scelta di vita tutto sommato inconsapevole, ha scritto un libro sulla realtà che viveva, il libro è divenuto un emblema credo  suo malgrado, la camorra ha deciso che era uno dei peggiori nemici a livello mediatico e il resto vien da se ! Hai avuto mai a che farei tu per tu con camorristi ? su Papà Francesco ammiro la sua capacità di centrare l'obiettivo con parole semplici e molto dirette a prescindere dalla fede


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma si può continuare una discussione cosi, cò sto deficente...che ogni due ne spara una?


In effetti potresti pure andare a letto.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scarpe, che uso solo a casa ...
> come delle Adidas ... o sandali ...
> ...


Io e Fra sempre scalze!
Fra poi si toglie le scarpe pure in treno e al ristorante... Quest'ultimo senza farsi accorgere da me...


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mia figlia ... ex-compagnio (una volta) ... mia madre (quando c'è).
> A casa mia, queste persone circolano nel privatissimo ...
> ...


ma tipo che per caso ti aprono una porta?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In effetti potresti pure andare a letto.



già tanto le capre che ti seguono, oramai le hai in pugno.
domani H24, scommetto????
hai sentito del nuovo posto di collocamento...dicono che assumono.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io e Fra sempre scalze!
> Fra poi si toglie le scarpe pure in treno e al ristorante... Quest'ultimo senza farsi accorgere da me...



Ciao

troppo bella tua figlia! 
ho tante immagini di lei nella mente ... 

Si, il ristorante ... hahaha! Furbetta ... 

:smile:


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che hai stasera? sei in astinenza mi sa come disperso però tornando a palla : Saviano ha fatto una scelta di vita tutto sommato inconsapevole, ha scritto un libro sulla realtà che viveva, il libro è divenuto un emblema credo  suo malgrado, la camorra ha deciso che era uno dei peggiori nemici a livello mediatico e il resto vien da se ! Hai avuto mai a che farei tu per tu con camorristi ? su Papà Francesco ammiro la sua capacità di centrare l'obiettivo con parole semplici e molto dirette a prescindere dalla fede


Ma coi camorristi non ci ha avuto a che fare manco lui. Quello che scrive, scriveva Saviano, lo sa qualsiasi coglioncello giri per certe zone di Napoli. Non combatte nulla, ci campa con la camorra e con quelle quattro minchiate che spara ogni tanto a favore del pubblico beone (voi). E men che meno la camorra ha intenzione di fargli alcunchè, più o meno per la ragione che è sostanzialmente innocuo. E' che siamo sempre in Italia, paese provincialotto per definizione, e lui ha anche saputo subito dove schierarsi, appresso a rasical chic e compagnia festante, attaccandosi al carrozzone e campando, sostanzialmente, di fuffa. Adesso ti dico cosa penso di Papa Francesco: boh.


----------



## free (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> semplicemente e con tutto il rispetto, scambi per sessuale quello che non è.
> i primi ad essere pruriginosi, sono proprio quelli che ci vedono il marcio.
> ma può succedere, non nel tuo caso quando si è imprigionati  sessualmente.
> non siamo più degli animali. io potrei dormire con una donna e non eccitarmi se voglio.
> ...



mannò, cosa c'entra la sessualità
anzi, si è più sexy vestiti mezzo e mezzo, per es. (sempre secondo me)
non so, poi forse è una questione di ambiente familiare e abitudini


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma coi camorristi non ci ha avuto a che fare manco lui. Quello che scrive, scriveva Saviano, lo sa qualsiasi coglioncello giri per certe zone di Napoli. Non combatte nulla, ci campa con la camorra e con quelle quattro minchiate che spara ogni tanto a favore del pubblico beone (voi). E men che meno la camorra ha intenzione di fargli alcunchè, più o meno per la ragione che è sostanzialmente innocuo. E' che siamo sempre in Italia, paese provincialotto per definizione, e lui ha anche saputo subito dove schierarsi, appresso a rasical chic e compagnia festante, attaccandosi al carrozzone e campando, sostanzialmente, di fuffa. Adesso ti dico cosa penso di Papa Francesco: boh.


mi sa che sei male informato :smile:ma come boh porco zio un'opinione qualsiasi ?


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma tipo che per caso ti aprono una porta?



Ciao free,

anche ... o io passo da una stanza all'altra, 
o la mattina prestissimo ... per farmi il primo café. 
O quando facciamo la sauna ... 

Preferisco avere una telina ... ma se capita, e capita,
è più un mentre e non una permanenza ... 

Certo, a tavola non mi ci metto. Anche se non ho 
un seno da sciarpa, ma piccolo e carino ... trovo che 
non è il caso ... da sola può capitare, per il primo café ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi sa che sei male informato :smile:ma come boh porco zio un'opinione qualsiasi ?


Sì, certo. Poi: boh, come boh. Non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma coi camorristi non ci ha avuto a che fare manco lui. Quello che scrive, scriveva Saviano, lo sa qualsiasi coglioncello giri per certe zone di Napoli. Non combatte nulla, ci campa con la camorra e con quelle quattro minchiate che spara ogni tanto a favore del pubblico beone (voi). E men che meno la camorra ha intenzione di fargli alcunchè, più o meno per la ragione che è sostanzialmente innocuo. E' che siamo sempre in Italia, paese provincialotto per definizione, e lui ha anche saputo subito dove schierarsi, appresso a rasical chic e compagnia festante, attaccandosi al carrozzone e campando, sostanzialmente, di fuffa. Adesso ti dico cosa penso di Papa Francesco: boh.


il mafioso sei tu, che per infangare qualcuno e in questo caso Saviano, usi gli stessi accorgimenti della Mafia:
screditarlo, cercando di far passare i suoi profitti e il guadagno che ha ricevuto.
mica vedi il vantaggio di averti schiarito le idee, vedi il suo profitto, se non è invidia questa!!!
come se chi avesse soldi o guadagnato tali, non avesse diritto di parlare.
lo sanno tutti i conglioncelli di Napoli ma nessuno lo ha mai detto,come per omertà non lo dici neanche tu,
 che dici sempre di saper tutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il mafioso sei tu, che per infangare qualcuno e in questo caso Saviano, usi gli stessi accorgimenti della Mafia:
> screditarlo, cercando di far passare i suoi profitti e il guadagno che ha ricevuto.
> mica vedi il vantaggio di averti schiarito le idee, vedi il suo profitto, se non è invidia questa!!!
> come se chi avesse soldi o guadagnato tali, non avesse diritto di parlare.
> ...


Sembri un po' Ultimo, sai?


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Poi: boh, come boh. Non me ne frega nulla.


eccolo là.
boh,
 mah.
 si,
 no, 
certo.
è passata la serata.

ma vai a fare in culo,
 deficente.
io se ti incontrassi per strada,
 non ci metterei mica tanto...a darti un mano.


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma coi camorristi non ci ha avuto a che fare manco lui. Quello che scrive, scriveva Saviano, lo sa qualsiasi coglioncello giri per certe zone di Napoli. Non combatte nulla, ci campa con la camorra e con quelle quattro minchiate che spara ogni tanto a favore del pubblico beone (voi). E men che meno la camorra ha intenzione di fargli alcunchè, più o meno per la ragione che è sostanzialmente innocuo. E' che siamo sempre in Italia, paese provincialotto per definizione, e lui ha anche saputo subito dove schierarsi, appresso a rasical chic e compagnia festante, attaccandosi al carrozzone *e campando, sostanzialmente, di fuffa.* Adesso ti dico cosa penso di Papa Francesco: boh.


prova a camparci tu rinchiuso e prigioniero a meno di trent'anni facendo la vita che fa lui


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao free,
> 
> anche ... o io passo da una stanza all'altra,
> o la mattina prestissimo ... per farmi il primo café.
> ...


Mi secca sedermi nuda su sedie e divano. Anche perchè Fra ci fa cadere di tutto. E poi è una brutta sensazione... Una specie di cick-ciack-sguisc!
Nuda quando mi vesto, dopo il bagno, vagolando a cercare cose.
mi spiace ma il pudore del corpo nudo in quanto tale non lo ritengo importante.
All'età di Fra.
poi crescendo le cose cambieranno. Non mi aspetto di fare il bagno con lei per anni ancora.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, certo. Poi: boh, come boh. Non me ne frega nulla.


Maro' quando fai così saresti da romperti  una padella in testa ... Ok la tua opinione è che non ce l"'hai :carneval:


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sembri un po' Ultimo, sai?


tu sembri sempre più te stesso.
ti fa male sai?
ogni tanto rispondi da qualche altro nick.
tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> prova a camparci tu rinchiuso e prigioniero a meno di trent'anni facendo la vita che fa lui


Impaccato di soldi? Rispetto alla vita che faceva prima? Eh? Tv, talk show(s), libri, conferenze e femmine che gli si gettano addosso quando prima alla meglio youporn e mozzarelle di bufala? Minni, per favore.


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi secca sedermi nuda su sedie e divano. Anche perchè Fra ci fa cadere di tutto. E poi è una brutta sensazione... Una specie di cick-ciack-sguisc!
> Nuda quando mi vesto, dopo il bagno, vagolando a cercare cose.
> mi spiace ma il pudore del corpo nudo in quanto tale non lo ritengo importante.
> All'età di Fra.
> poi crescendo le cose cambieranno. *Non mi aspetto di fare il bagno con lei per anni ancora*.



Ciao 

ecco, questo intendo ... non mi vesto prima, 
se devo solo andare a prendere una spazzola ... 

Non ti illudere ... mia figlia ancora oggi fa il bagno con me ... 
È un vero rituale ... il momento di filosofia ... non sappiamo 
come sostituirlo. Vi è tutta un'atmosfera ... è bello ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Impaccato di soldi? *Rispetto alla vita che faceva prima? Eh? Tv, talk show(s), libri, conferenze e femmine che gli si gettano addosso quando prima alla meglio youporn e mozzarelle di bufala? Minni, per favore.


e parli di paese provinciale ....da quando guadagnare soldi con il proprio talento è una colpa?
ecome cazzo se li gode i soldi uno che non può nemmeno aprire una finestra e andare al ristorante con una donna senza organizzare la cosa duegiorni prima con la scorta?solo dovesse morire gli riconoscerai il fatto di aver denunciato 
criminali nella loro piazza?
non dire cazzate e vai a dormire


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Impaccato di soldi? Rispetto alla vita che faceva prima? Eh? Tv, talk show(s), libri, conferenze e femmine che gli si gettano addosso quando prima alla meglio youporn e mozzarelle di bufala? Minni, per favore.*


*
*

ma sei serio o cosa?
quindi per te è il successo mediatico, la discriminante?
cioè, di tutte le cose che hai citato in ordine, Tv, talk show, libri, conferenze, FEMMINE...moxzzarelle di Bufala,
quale *invidi* di più?
pure youporn...
perchè?
perchè?
ti sputtani cosi...povero provincialotto represso e frustato.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ecco, questo intendo ... non mi vesto prima,
> se devo solo andare a prendere una spazzola ...
> ...


Il nostro momento filosofico sono le chiacchiere della sera dopo il libro, a luce spenta. Che bello... Anche se ogni tanto sto morendo dal sonno


----------



## sienne (10 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il nostro momento filosofico sono le chiacchiere della sera dopo il libro, a luce spenta. Che bello... Anche se ogni tanto sto morendo dal sonno


Ciao

Hahahaha! Lei si arrabbiava, quando mi cadevano gli occhi
e persino la parola rimaneva a metà ... Hahaha! ... 

La mia è una chiacchierona ... tutto chiede, racconta, fa disfa ... 
Ma con il resto del mondo è riservata ... ma una spugna ... 
non le sfugge nulla. Poi, quando siamo sole ... e vai con le osservazioni. 

Adoro ... proprio adoro ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e parli di paese provinciale ....da quando guadagnare soldi con il proprio talento è una colpa?
> ecome cazzo se li gode i soldi uno che non può nemmeno aprire una finestra e andare al ristorante con una donna senza organizzare la cosa duegiorni prima con la scorta?solo dovesse morire gli riconoscerai il fatto di aver denunciato
> criminali nella loro piazza?
> non dire cazzate e vai a dormire


Minni, ma quale talento? Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto prima, sì o no? Che talento, le patate? Talento di che? Questo ha preso dicerie e chiacchiere di strada e ci ha scritto un libro mezzo fiction. Che cazzo di talento è? Ha il talento di saper scrivere fiction ispirata, diciamo, ma adesso capisci a me, non è mica il novello Shakespeare innestato con Tom Ponzi e Falcone, eh. Per carità.
Poi: la vita che ha scelto se l'è scelta lui. E fecendo due conti, cosa che ti piace molto fare solo quando ti torna comodo, non ci ha rimesso un cazzo di nulla, che prima non aveva nulla. Mi dirai la libertà, ma la libertà è un concetto che varia molto a seconda della SODDISFAZIONE percepita da chi ne usufruisce o meno. E, ti dirò in tutta sincerità, che Saviano, che fa le conferenze a Yale, sta di gran lunga meglio adesso che prima che forse non sapeva manco dove stava, Yale, peraltro fortemente ricambiato. Altro che provincialotto, è la realtà. Criminali nella loro piazza che stanno lì e se la ridono di voi e Saviano perchè tutto il battage per assurdo gli fa pure bene. Evita ste cazzate da donna coraggio e fatti un sonnellino.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> ma sei serio o cosa?
> quindi per te è il successo mediatico, la discriminante?
> ...


Francamente le mozzarelle di bufala. Senza dubbio.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Hai voglia se lo è.


Non giro abitualmente nuda mai capita di uscire dal bagno e andare in camera nuda. Hai problemi a farti vedere nudo dai tuoi figli?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non giro abitualmente nuda mai capita di uscire dal bagno e andare in camera nuda. Hai problemi a farti vedere nudo dai tuoi figli?


Ti piacciono le mozzarelle di bufala? Ci arrivano a Milano o si tratta giusto di quella roba confezionata da grande distribuzione?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gomorra, la serie che danno su Sky. Parrebbe fica, ma non l'ho mai vista. Il fatto poi che derivi anche solo vagamente da Saviano me la rende di non facile approccio, anche se, ripeto, dicono sia bella.


Fatta molto bene anche per me il fatto che sia di Saviano è stato un ostacolo


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma quale talento? Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto prima, sì o no? Che talento, le patate? Talento di che? Questo ha preso dicerie e chiacchiere di strada e ci ha scritto un libro mezzo fiction. Che cazzo di talento è? Ha il talento di saper scrivere fiction ispirata, diciamo, ma adesso capisci a me, non è mica il novello Shakespeare innestato con Tom Ponzi e Falcone, eh. Per carità.
> Poi: la vita che ha scelto se l'è scelta lui. E fecendo due conti, cosa che ti piace molto fare solo quando ti torna comodo, non ci ha rimesso un cazzo di nulla, che prima non aveva nulla. *Mi dirai la libertà, ma la libertà è un concetto che varia molto a seconda della SODDISFAZIONE percepita da chi ne usufruisce o meno.* E, ti dirò in tutta sincerità, che Saviano, che fa le conferenze a Yale, sta di gran lunga meglio adesso che prima che forse non sapeva manco dove stava, Yale, peraltro fortemente ricambiato. Altro che provincialotto, è la realtà. Criminali nella loro piazza che stanno lì e se la ridono di voi e Saviano perchè tutto il battage per assurdo gli fa pure bene. Evita ste cazzate da donna coraggio e fatti un sonnellino.



ma tu piccolo coglione, dovresti aprire il tuo orizzonte.
lui potrebbe anche, perchè non lo sappiamo, avere più soddisfazione adesso che non prima.
resta quello che ti ha scritto, quello che ti ha fatto percepire.
lo hai compreso, assimilato, ascoltato...secondo me ti il libro non lo hai neanche letto.
questa è in fondo la verità.
i meccanismi della camorra, sono noti  grazie a lui, non sono inventati.
uno che ha trasportato nella realtà qualcosa di cui si taceva.
poteva essere un giornalista, un poeta, un pittore non cambia.
a te cosa interessa di più quello che hai letto???se lo ritieni vero,
o i soldi che ha guadagnato?
se una critica la devi fare, sciroccato come sei,
 la devi fare su quello che ha scritto, non sui soldo avuti.


----------



## Spider (10 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Francamente le mozzarelle di bufala. Senza dubbio.


tu le compri da Eurospin, come minino,
 vengono dalla Germania.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

la vera mozzarella di Bufala se ti va bene, prima che schiatti,
 ne mangerai tre o quattro in tutta la tua vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Notte figlioli non litigate :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Notte figlioli non litigate :mrgreen:



buonanotte.
ma Jb stasera è stato un vero coglione.
veramente un provinciale da quattro soldi.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piacciono le mozzarelle di bufala? Ci arrivano a Milano o si tratta giusto di quella roba confezionata da grande distribuzione?


Io le prendo da un tipo che le porta direttamente da giu.
Mi piacciono,
Mi sono accorta che l'argomento è cambiato ma mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una risposta


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tu piccolo coglione, dovresti aprire il tuo orizzonte.
> lui potrebbe anche, perchè non lo sappiamo, avere più soddisfazione adesso che non prima.
> resta quello che ti ha scritto, quello che ti ha fatto percepire.
> lo hai compreso, assimilato, ascoltato...secondo me ti il libro non lo hai neanche letto.
> ...


La verità. I meccanismi noti grazie a lui. Scimunito handicappato, saranno noti a TE grazie a lui, a te, a Minni e qualche altro svantaggiato, ma a tutto il resto dell'universo, Napoli e zone limitrofe in primis, sono stranote ed arcinote. Senza contare a forze dell'ordine e quant'altro, e per non parlare di fatti ed accadimenti palesemente gonfiati e ovviamente romanzati, tipo la roba che dice essere capitata a lui in persona, come quando scrive che faceva le domande a quella baby paranza col registratore  sul tavolo, a Scampia. Roba che, se fosse stata vera, come minimo  l'avrebbero gettato in un pozzo. Ma poi che cazzo ci parlo a fare con te. Vado a dormire. Notte Spiedì, rivestiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io le prendo da un tipo che le porta direttamente da giu.
> Mi piacciono,
> Mi sono accorta che l'argomento è cambiato ma mi sarebbe piaciuto avere una risposta


Non ho problemi a farmi vedere nudo dai miei figli per cause logistiche, come all'uscita della doccia o chessò. Non lo farei, e non lo faccio, volutamente. Notte.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità. I meccanismi noti grazie a lui. Scimunito handicappato, saranno noti a TE grazie a lui, a te, a Minni e qualche altro svantaggiato, ma a tutto il resto dell'universo, Napoli e zone limitrofe in primis, sono stranote ed arcinote. Senza contare a forze dell'ordine e quant'altro, e per non parlare di fatti ed accadimenti palesemente gonfiati e ovviamente romanzati, tipo la roba che dice essere capitata a lui in persona, come quando scrive che faceva le domande a quella baby paranza col registratore  sul tavolo, a Scampia. Roba che, se fosse stata vera, come minimo  l'avrebbero gettato in un pozzo. Ma poi che cazzo ci parlo a fare con te. Vado a dormire. Notte Spiedì, rivestiti.



bè comunque secondo me è stato molto bravo commercialmente, per il resto non l'ho mai letto però un romanzo è un romanzo, altrimenti si fanno nomi e cognomi, molto semplice
se ha avuto successo vuol dire che ha trovato la strada giusta, qualunque essa sia


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

*Per JB*

"Saviano è stato condannato a morte perchè dopo l'uscita del suo libro è stato invitato a parlare a Casal di Principe e dal palco nella piazza principale ha nominato uno ad uno i camorristi della zona e ha concluso "non siete nessuno". Può sembrare incredibile per chi non è di queste parti ma in una piazza piena di persone, alcune facevano parte anche delle varie famiglie, e Saviano li ha indicati in quella piazza, non si può dire apertamente al "padrone" o chiamatelo anche boss che non è nessuno, è una logica assurda da capire(e ovviamente sbagliata) ma funziona così. "   ...buongiorno       P.s a scanso ti equivoci per lavoro con camorristi ho avuto a che fare ... vabbe per lavoro ho a che fare con varia umanità :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Non*

Non voglio entrare nel merito della discussione.Scrivo solo che Sandokan Schiavone ha condannato a morte Saviano,adesso sarà anche vero che scrivendo libri sulla"sistema"camorra Saviano ha fatto i soldi,ma se li gode?ci ha realmente guadagnato?fa una vita da recluso,non ha la libertà di andarsi a prendere un gelato,andarsi a vedere un film,mangiarsi una pizza con gli amici,sempre con dietro la scorta,mettendo nel conto che un giorno o l'altro potrebbe realmente lasciarci le penne.Insomma non sarà un eroe,dal mio punto di vista merita comunque rispetto.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Saviano è stato condannato a morte perchè dopo l'uscita del suo libro è stato invitato a parlare a Casal di Principe e dal palco nella piazza principale* ha nominato uno ad uno i camorristi *della zona e ha concluso "non siete nessuno". Può sembrare incredibile per chi non è di queste parti ma in una piazza piena di persone, alcune facevano parte anche delle varie famiglie, e Saviano li ha indicati in quella piazza, non si può dire apertamente al "padrone" o chiamatelo anche boss che non è nessuno, è una logica assurda da capire(e ovviamente sbagliata) ma funziona così. "   ...buongiorno       P.s a scanso ti equivoci per lavoro con camorristi ho avuto a che fare ... vabbe per lavoro ho a che fare con varia umanità :carneval:



se è così ha fatto bene e ha dato forza alle parole del suo libro, un conto è un romanzo, un conto un libro di inchiesta

per il resto, secondo me il guadagno lecito non è mai una vergogna, se uno è bravo in qualsiasi campo tanto di cappello, per me può fare anche soldi vendendo frigoriferi agli eschimesi, non avrei nulla da ridire


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

comunque al di là delle indagini e degli arresti che in effetti ci sono, uno dei problemi grossi secondo me è il "fascino" che esercitano questi camorristi, che poi altro non è che una sottocultura
in questo senso Saviano ha avuto un ruolo importante perchè mostrare il "vero" volto (anche se romanzato) di queste persone può essere utile a contrastarne il carisma malsano, o come lo vogliamo chiamare


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> se è così ha fatto bene e ha dato forza alle parole del suo libro, un conto è un romanzo, un conto un libro di inchiesta
> 
> per il resto, secondo me il guadagno lecito non è mai una vergogna, se uno è bravo in qualsiasi campo tanto di cappello, per me può fare anche soldi vendendo frigoriferi agli eschimesi, non avrei nulla da ridire


Si questo è un fatto accertato, è cronaca per così dire :smile:


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gonna di jeans,* maglia disegnata *e sandalo tacco 12


te la sei fatta disegnare direttamente sul corpo?


----------



## gas (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero ma il pudore si trasmette per altre cose, una persona nuda non la ritenga un offesa al pudore, sono i comportamenti che lo possono essere ma il nudo o vestito poco conta


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Non sono così informata su Saviano ma a pelle non mi ha mai convinto. Troppo mediatico. Secondo me non fa fastidio a nessuno altrimenti chi lo ha condannato a morte lo avrebbe giá fatto fuori. Lieta ovviamente che questo non sia successo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Saviano è stato condannato a morte perchè dopo l'uscita del suo libro è stato invitato a parlare a Casal di Principe e dal palco nella piazza principale ha nominato uno ad uno i camorristi della zona e ha concluso "non siete nessuno". Può sembrare incredibile per chi non è di queste parti ma in una piazza piena di persone, alcune facevano parte anche delle varie famiglie, e Saviano li ha indicati in quella piazza, non si può dire apertamente al "padrone" o chiamatelo anche boss che non è nessuno, è una logica assurda da capire(e ovviamente sbagliata) ma funziona così. " ...buongiorno P.s a scanso ti equivoci per lavoro con camorristi ho avuto a che fare ... vabbe per lavoro ho a che fare con varia umanità :carneval:


http://qn.quotidiano.net/cronaca/2009/10/14/246666-capo_della_mobile_napoli.shtml


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono così informata su Saviano ma a pelle non mi ha mai convinto. *Troppo mediatico. Secondo me non fa fastidio a nessuno altrimenti chi lo ha condannato a morte lo avrebbe giá fatto fuor*i. Lieta ovviamente che questo non sia successo


peccato però che sia costretto a vivere come un delinquente privo dei diritti più elementari di libertà.non so bene cosa intendi per troppo mediatico ma per quanto mi riguarda sono ben contenta di poterlo ogni tanto sentire perché a me piace e mi interessano le cose che dice .
non so se sarà ucciso, speriamo proprio di no, sicuramente una maniera di farlo fuori è quella di screditarlo soprattutto a casa sua .mi ha colpito una sua citazione , credo da leopardi che diceva che la gente non teme chi compie il male ma chi ne parla e lui è uno che in piazza ha detto ai camorristi questa non è la vostra terra andatevene...
in un posto dove nessuno ha il coraggio di alzare gli occhi di fronte a loro.
avercene di questi uomini


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> comunque al di là delle indagini e degli arresti che in effetti ci sono, uno dei problemi grossi secondo me è il "fascino" che esercitano questi camorristi, che poi altro non è che una sottocultura
> in questo senso Saviano ha avuto un ruolo importante perchè mostrare il "vero" volto (anche se romanzato) di queste persone può essere utile a contrastarne il carisma malsano, o come lo vogliamo chiamare


ma poi non capisco perché in un mondo dove l'ultimo tronista appare in tv e guadagna non ci sta bene lo faccia chi ha veramente qualcosa da dire e lo fa con la sua esperienza e cultura.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato però che sia costretto a vivere come un delinquente privo dei diritti più elementari di libertà.non so bene cosa intendi per troppo mediatico ma per quanto mi riguarda sono ben contenta di poterlo ogni tanto sentire perché a me piace e mi interessano le cose che dice .
> non so se sarà ucciso, speriamo proprio di no, sicuramente una maniera di farlo fuori è quella di screditarlo soprattutto a casa sua .mi ha colpito una sua citazione , credo da leopardi che diceva che la gente non teme chi compie il male ma chi ne parla e lui è uno che in piazza ha detto ai camorristi questa non è la vostra terra andatevene...
> in un posto dove nessuno ha il coraggio di alzare gli occhi di fronte a loro.
> *avercene di questi uomini*


Alè.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato però che sia costretto a vivere come un delinquente privo dei diritti più elementari di libertà.non so bene cosa intendi per troppo mediatico ma per quanto mi riguarda sono ben contenta di poterlo ogni tanto sentire perché a me piace e mi interessano le cose che dice .
> non so se sarà ucciso, speriamo proprio di no, sicuramente una maniera di farlo fuori è quella di screditarlo soprattutto a casa sua .mi ha colpito una sua citazione , credo da leopardi che diceva che la gente non teme chi compie il male ma chi ne parla e lui è uno che in piazza ha detto ai camorristi questa non è la vostra terra andatevene...
> in un posto dove nessuno ha il coraggio di alzare gli occhi di fronte a loro.
> avercene di questi uomini


Che spero che nessuno lo uccida, lui come tanti altri, l'ho ribadito anch'io. Se a pelle non mi piace e non mi convince non posso farci nulla.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> peccato però che sia costretto a vivere come un delinquente privo dei diritti più elementari di libertà.non so bene cosa intendi per troppo mediatico ma per quanto mi riguarda sono ben contenta di poterlo ogni tanto sentire perché a me piace e mi interessano le cose che dice .
> non so se sarà ucciso, speriamo proprio di no, sicuramente una maniera di farlo fuori è quella di screditarlo soprattutto a casa sua .mi ha colpito una sua citazione , credo da leopardi che diceva che la gente non teme chi compie il male ma chi ne parla e lui è uno che in piazza ha detto ai camorristi questa non è la vostra terra andatevene...
> *in un posto dove nessuno ha il coraggio di alzare gli occhi di fronte a loro.
> avercene di questi uomini*



ma infatti ce ne sono, solo che per loro è difficile avere protezione
tipo il sindaco di quel paese del salernitano, mi pare, che è stato ammazzato qualche anno fa, o chi denuncia il pizzo che poi si ritrova tutto bruciato
ora a Casal di principe hanno eletto un sindaco tosto, a quanto pare, quel medico che c'era quando hanno ammazzato il prete anni fa


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeqvFr9v4tc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che spero che nessuno lo uccida, lui come tanti altri, l'ho ribadito anch'io. Se a pelle non mi piace e non mi convince non posso farci nulla.


per carità, ma il fatto che non ti piaccia non ti autorizza a dubitare del suo impegno e del rischio che corre che lo rende schiavo


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeqvFr9v4tc&feature=youtu.be


nemmeno una finestra può aprire, si provi a vivere in questo modo.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma poi non capisco perché in un mondo dove l'ultimo tronista appare in tv e guadagna non ci sta bene lo faccia chi ha veramente qualcosa da dire e lo fa con la sua esperienza e cultura.



perchè la cultura o l'inchiesta o anche ad es. le scoperte scientifiche dovrebbe assurdamente non pagare, nel senso che in questi casi il guadagno può essere percepito per una serie di motivi come il fine ultimo, e mettere in ombra il valore


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

ma poi scusate se per ipotesi questi camorristi lo ammazzassero non sarebbe peggio per loro?

ne farebbero un martire


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

sentite il monologo finale di pif  , questo voglio  dire fortemente


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://qn.quotidiano.net/cronaca/2009/10/14/246666-capo_della_mobile_napoli.shtml


Pure per BIAGI non era stata ritenuta necessaria dagli apparati dello stato...anfatti hanno toppato


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, ma il fatto che non ti piaccia non ti autorizza a dubitare del suo impegno e del rischio che corre che lo rende schiavo


Sono d'accordo con te.Fa una vita di merda,e la gente non lo sa.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pure per BIAGI non era stata ritenuta necessaria dagli apparati dello stato...anfatti hanno toppato


Quello è, era anzi, evidentemente tutt'altro discorso. Vabbè, me so' rotto er ca.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

*Insisto*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeqv...ature=youtu.be

e aggiungo che veramente mi fate un poco schifo voi che guardate il dito invece della luna. Ma forse la camorra a voi vi piace, eh. Quanto all'articolo postato, niente mi vieta di pensare che la migliore arma contro uno che ti sputtana è certamente non ammazzarlo, ma screditarlo. 
A giudicare dal pensiero (?) di alcuni di voi, è persino un gioco facile.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeqv...ature=youtu.be
> 
> e aggiungo che veramente mi fate un poco schifo* voi* che guardate il dito invece della luna. Ma forse la camorra a *voi *vi piace, eh. Quanto all'articolo postato, niente mi vieta di pensare che la migliore arma contro uno che ti sputtana è certamente non ammazzarlo, ma screditarlo.
> A giudicare dal pensiero (?) di alcuni di *voi*, è persino un gioco facile.



che sparata insensata!:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello è, era anzi, evidentemente tutt'altro discorso. Vabbè, me so' rotto er ca.


'zzo l'hai ceduto...?  ma ci stiamo semplicemente confrontando... Giorno Supersimpa


----------



## oscuro (11 Giugno 2014)

*Fiamma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> 'zzo l'hai ceduto...?  ma ci stiamo semplicemente confrontando... Giorno Supersimpa


Fammi capire io e jb saremmo entrambi supersimpa?


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> che sparata insensata!:singleeye:


Ah già, devo fare i nomi, se non è metodo mafioso :singleeye:


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ah già, devo fare i nomi, se non è metodo mafioso :singleeye:


che scredita ma non ammazza


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> per carità, ma il fatto che non ti piaccia non ti autorizza a dubitare del suo impegno e del rischio che corre che lo rende schiavo


Il fatto che non mi convince mi fa dubitare che ci sia molto di "coreografico". Ma questa é la mia opinione e sensazione posso sicuramente sbagliarmi


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se una donna è alta può permettersi le gonne al ginocchio,
> se è bassa deve optare per le minigonne,
> *ma deve avere le gambe *e sopratutto le caviglie snelle.
> cosi un uomo, se ha la panza come la maggioranza, direi il 90 % non deve indossare gli slip al mare
> ma solo pantaloncini e in ufficio solo camicie americane.


sì, è meglio se vuoi metterti la gonna.:unhappy:... camicie americane...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> gli uomini, non dovrebbero mai indossare i calzini corti con le ciabatte e con i pantaloncini, come le donne d'altronde...mai la gonna lunga con le scarpe basse.
> inoltre è buona abitudine non ricever gli ospiti in canottiera e vestaglia.
> a meno che non siano lavandaie o sudati idraulici...
> vanno bene all'occorrenza anche i muratori!


ma che è, l'upgrade degli scritti di Monsignor Della Casa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, speriamo faccia un figlio, ma mica per lei che deve essere una mezza pazza...
> ma per il proseguio della specie, tanta pura genicità è un peccato che venga buttata cosi.


certo, come per i cavalli da corsa. Spider in formissima, eh?


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

se anche fosse non vedo il problema tenuto conto che la coreografia spesso la fanno i media .guardati il filmato di pif , seguilo per quel paio di giorni e chiediti se sia davvero "fortunato".
 ma a parte tutto è un  intellettuale  sensibile che la sua terra dovrbbe tenersi ben stretto invece disentirlo scomodo  e ingrato.





farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che non mi convince mi fa dubitare che ci sia molto di "coreografico". Ma questa é la mia opinione e sensazione posso sicuramente sbagliarmi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se anche fosse non vedo il problema tenuto conto che la coreografia spesso la fanno i media .guardati il filmato di pif , seguilo per quel paio di giorni e chiediti se sia davvero "fortunato".
> ma a parte tutto è un  intellettuale  sensibile che la sua terra dovrbbe tenersi ben stretto invece disentirlo scomodo  e ingrato.


Hai letto da qualche parte che ho detto che é fortunato? Che mi da fastidio che guadagni molto soldi?
Non é che se non mi convince Saviano io sia a favore della mafia o che lo stia screditando. Semplicemente non mi piace. A pelle non mi convince. Per istinto qualcosa non mi torna. Tutte cose che per esempio Falcone e Borsellino non mi hanno mosso. Anzi.
Fatto è che loro che mediaticamente hanno fatto molto ma molto meno clamore, ma che a tutti gli effetti hanno fatto davvero qualcosa per liberarci da questa piaga, non sono più qui a lottare per i loro ideali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mia figlia ... ex-compagnio (una volta) ... mia madre (quando c'è).
> A casa mia, queste persone circolano nel privatissimo ...
> ...


vabbè ma questo mi pare normale. Che una donna invece abbia problemi a farsi vedere nuda da sua figlia, da sua madre o dal suo compagno, meno.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè ma questo mi pare normale. Che una donna invece abbia problemi a farsi vedere nuda da sua figlia, da sua madre o dal suo compagno, meno.



Ciao

si parlava di muoversi nudi in casa. 
Ed è una cosa che capita. 
Conosco, chi si veste prima ... 

Certo, che se ho altra gente, non è che saluto,
saltellando tranquillamente ... nuda ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

hai fatto due paragoni da niente  





farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto da qualche parte che ho detto che é fortunato? Che mi da fastidio che guadagni molto soldi?
> Non é che se non mi convince Saviano io sia a favore della mafia o che lo stia screditando. Semplicemente non mi piace. A pelle non mi convince. Per istinto qualcosa non mi torna. Tutte cose che per esempio Falcone e Borsellino non mi hanno mosso. Anzi.
> Fatto è che loro che mediaticamente hanno fatto molto ma molto meno clamore, ma che a tutti gli effetti hanno fatto davvero qualcosa per liberarci da questa piaga, non sono più qui a lottare per i loro ideali.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai letto da qualche parte che ho detto che é fortunato? Che mi da fastidio che guadagni molto soldi?
> Non é che se non mi convince Saviano io sia a favore della mafia o che lo stia screditando. Semplicemente non mi piace. A pelle non mi convince. Per istinto qualcosa non mi torna. Tutte cose che per esempio Falcone e Borsellino non mi hanno mosso. Anzi.
> Fatto è che loro che mediaticamente hanno fatto molto ma molto meno clamore, ma che a tutti gli effetti hanno fatto davvero qualcosa per liberarci da questa piaga, non sono più qui a lottare per i loro ideali.


per forza mediaticamente hanno fatto meno clamore(da vivi) Pensa che si facevano le fotocopie dei documenti e dei verbali di interrogatorio da soli, perchè quello che c'era scritto non venisse divulgato. Quando andavano in america per interrogare qualcuno, è capitato che lo facessero a spese loro e intestando i biglietti ad altri, perchè non si sapesse. Sapevano benissimo che sarebbero morti, ma volevano arrivare a concludere l'indagine cardine prima: per farlo erano costretti a stare nell'ombra il più possibile. Purtroppo non ci sono riusciti.
Per Saviano, che è uno scrittore, quindi un divulgatore, vale il concetto opposto.
Che poi: non è che ha deciso lui di avere la scorta o ha detto lui che lo volevano ammazzare, l'ha detto un giudice.
Non ho mai capito perchè addossino a lui questa cosa come fosse una sua possibile decisione.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto due paragoni da niente


E lo so


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capisci mai nulla. Sei buono solo a biascicare da ubriaco minchiate sul tradimento e sui sentimenti spezzati che fanno venire gli occhioni grandi e lucidi ad Innominata ma che realmente è tutta fuffa che non serve ad un cazzo di nulla, e considerando che sono passati tre anni dall'evento il fatto che tu ci beva ancora sopra la dice assai lunga. In più sei pieno di preconcetti alla cazzo di cane e per lo più ignorante come una capra ma meno di Rabarbaro. *Architetto dei miei coglioni, inutile come gran parte della categoria*. Contento?



mi hai ferita! :triste:



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, dico, a sto punto se i vestiti non fanno la diffeernza cazzo gira nuda anche tra conoscenti e parenti alla lontana, no? Pensaci. E dico, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che il pudore si trasmette per riffa e per raffa, ma fare colazione con le poppe al vento e senza mutande seduta al tavolo vicino magari a tuo figlio adolescente non credo che sia esattamente la maniera migliore per trasmettere un qualche messagigo educativo di sorta, cazzo santo. Mò magari arriva Danny che la penserà sicuramente da illuminato uomo democratico e progressista del ventunesimo secolo col tasso di testosterone ai minimi storici della categoria, il quale mi cazzierà (o meglio, ci proverà a suo modo) indubbiamente dicendo che sono un puritano retrivo e squadrista, ovviamente. Ma vaffanculo tu e tutta Perugia. Vabbè. [2]


ma infatti non è che come arrivi a casa ti spogli nuda e fai le tue cose come se i vestiti fossero un optional, però è normale che se ti fai una doccia, e ti sei scordata gli slip in camera se tuo figlio o tua madre o il tuo compagno entrano mica ti procuri una foglia di fico e sciogli i capelli per coprire i capezzoli :mrgreen:. madò e che sarà se ti vedono nuda??? (il compagno sarà sicuramente contento)
i miei genitori e non perchè fossero hippy è capitato che girassero nudi per andare da una stanza ad un'altra, mica siamo cresciuti scioccati!!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

perché 





farfalla ha detto:


> E lo so


conosci qualcuno che dovrebbe (chissà poi perché) reggerne il confronto?
c'è qualche scrittore meritorio di stima anche per rischiare la vita? no, gli altri giustamente se guadagnano nessuno sta a sindacare lui siccome ha deciso di fare l'impegnato o lo fa bene e si fa uccidere altrimenti non lo prendiamo in considerazione, anzi


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

e saviano non può girare nemmeno nudo per casa come voi, brutti infedeli


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi hai ferita! :triste:


Architetta fai da te? No Alpitour? Anzi no che mi sa che sei impiegata da qualche parte. 




viola di mare ha detto:


> ma infatti non è che come arrivi a casa ti spogli nuda e fai le tue cose come se i vestiti fossero un optional, però è normale che se ti fai una doccia, e ti sei scordata gli slip in camera se tuo figlio o tua madre o il tuo compagno entrano mica ti procuri una foglia di fico e sciogli i capelli per coprire i capezzoli :mrgreen:. madò e che sarà se ti vedono nuda??? (il compagno sarà sicuramente contento)
> i miei genitori e non perchè fossero hippy è capitato che girassero nudi per andare da una stanza ad un'altra, mica siamo cresciuti scioccati!!!


Ti sei persa qualche passaggio, però.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e saviano non può girare nemmeno nudo per casa come voi, brutti infedeli


Ma come no. E comunque per il bene della collettività, anche a casa sua, sarebbe meglio di no davvero.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e saviano non può girare nemmeno nudo per casa come voi, brutti infedeli



poverino veramente infedeli che non siete altro!

io mi denudo qui :mrgreen:


:tette:


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Architetta fai da te? No Alpitour? Anzi no che mi sa che sei impiegata da qualche parte.
> 
> 
> Ti sei persa qualche passaggio, però.



no architetta a pieni voti però si faccio parte di un ufficio tecnico!






e che so matta a leggere tutto???? (dove l'hai letta questa?)
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> e che so matta a leggere tutto???? (dove l'hai letta questa?)
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' una mia citazione, occhio e croce.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una mia citazione, occhio e croce.



:up::up::up:

quindi non mi puoi cazziare se faccio quello che fai tu!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fammi capire io e jb saremmo entrambi supersimpa?


Questa mi era sfuggita.. Mettiamola così a JB potrei dare le spalle senza temere nulla :mrgreen: a te preferisco guardarti negli occhi  no tu sei superfigo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> quindi non mi puoi cazziare se faccio quello che fai tu!


Ma io sono io.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa mi era sfuggita.. Mettiamola così a JB potrei dare le spalle senza temere nulla :mrgreen: a te preferisco guardarti negli occhi  no tu sei superfigo


Mi sa che non ci hai ricapito un cazzo, però. Uff. Ma ti gira la testa a contar tutti quei soldi?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> se una donna è alta può permettersi le gonne al ginocchio,
> se è bassa deve optare per le minigonne,
> ma deve avere le gambe e sopratutto le caviglie snelle.
> *cosi un uomo, se ha la panza come la maggioranza, direi il 90 % non deve indossare gli slip al mare
> ma solo pantaloncini e in ufficio solo camicie americane*.



Non ho la panza, non metto slip al mare.
In ufficio tee shirt.
Faccio parte di una minoranza.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ci hai ricapito un cazzo, però. Uff. Ma ti gira la testa a contar tutti quei soldi?


Ma io non conto i soldini :mrgreen: ma scusa ti dimostro fiducia e mi contesti? Ma che palle che sei :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io non conto i soldini :mrgreen: ma scusa ti dimostro fiducia e mi contesti? Ma che palle che sei :mrgreen:


Ah Flambè! Se JB ti ha detto che conti i soldi, TU CONTI I SOLDI.
Non stare a rompere.
Lui ha sempre ragione.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah Flambè! Se JB ti ha detto che conti i soldi, TU CONTI I SOLDI.
> Non stare a rompere.
> Lui ha sempre ragione.


Non i soldi, LI SORDI.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho la panza, non metto slip al mare.
> In ufficio tee shirt.
> Faccio parte di una minoranza.


come non hai la panza???
buuuuuuuuuu buuuuuuuuuuuu buuuuuuuuuuu

a me piace un casino la panciotta...non quella aalcolista o enorme...ma un po di pancetta si....vorei avrela pure io....e' sexy...

il mio panzarotto.....ihihihihih e io sono la sua pizzottella...


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non i soldi, LI SORDI.


Nel senso di audioleso o la famiglia Sordi?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nel senso di audioleso o la famiglia Sordi?


Audiolesi. Comunque nel senso di denari. Tra l'altro la poverina sorella di Sordi è stata anche raggirata. Secondo me è stata Flambetta.


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Audiolesi. Comunque nel senso di denari. Tra l'altro la poverina sorella di Sordi è stata anche raggirata. Secondo me è stata Flambetta.


... secondo me flambetta si incazza :singleeye:


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, dico, a sto punto se i vestiti non fanno la diffeernza cazzo gira nuda anche tra conoscenti e parenti alla lontana, no? Pensaci. E dico, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che il pudore si trasmette per riffa e per raffa, ma fare colazione con le poppe al vento e senza mutande seduta al tavolo vicino magari a tuo figlio adolescente non credo che sia esattamente la maniera migliore per trasmettere un qualche messagigo educativo di sorta, cazzo santo. Mò magari arriva Danny che la penserà sicuramente da illuminato uomo democratico e progressista del ventunesimo secolo col tasso di testosterone ai minimi storici della categoria, *il quale mi cazzierà* (o meglio, ci proverà a suo modo) indubbiamente dicendo che sono un puritano retrivo e squadrista, ovviamente. Ma vaffanculo tu e tutta Perugia. Vabbè. [2]



Ma no, dai.
Fai bene a tenerti i vestiti.
Davvero.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> i vestiti?
> A momenti, molti usano i vestiti,
> ...



Esattamente.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho la panza, non metto slip al mare.
> In ufficio tee shirt.
> Faccio parte di una minoranza.


....ma la sensazione di pene "penzolante"non ti dà fastidio? giusto per curiosità...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ah Flambè! Se JB ti ha detto che conti i soldi, TU CONTI I SOLDI.
> Non stare a rompere.
> Lui ha sempre ragione.


Uff... Ok ma almeno fatemi contare i pezzi da 200 e 500 :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma no, dai.
> Fai bene a tenerti i vestiti.
> Davvero.


L'importante non sono io, ma che tu ti riconosca nella descrizione.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> i miei genitori negli anni 70 erano molto hippy figli dei fiori pantaloni a zampa ecc ecc
> giravano spesso nudi per casa
> ...


Quali?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma coi camorristi non ci ha avuto a che fare manco lui. Quello che scrive, scriveva Saviano, lo sa qualsiasi coglioncello giri per certe zone di Napoli. Non combatte nulla, ci campa con la camorra e con quelle quattro minchiate che spara ogni tanto a favore del pubblico beone (voi). E men che meno la camorra ha intenzione di fargli alcunchè, più o meno per la ragione che è sostanzialmente innocuo. E' che siamo sempre in Italia, paese provincialotto per definizione, e lui ha anche saputo subito dove schierarsi, appresso a rasical chic e compagnia festante, attaccandosi al carrozzone e campando, sostanzialmente, di fuffa. Adesso ti dico cosa penso di Papa Francesco: boh.


Qui mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'importante non sono io, ma *che tu ti riconosca nella descrizione*.


ma quanto sei pallino....
hai scritto chiaramente che ti riferivi a danny....
non e' che hai fatto una descrizione anonima e lui si e' riconosciuto in questa....
lo hai detto...danny......

bah..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Audiolesi. Comunque nel senso di denari. Tra l'altro la poverina sorella di Sordi è stata anche raggirata. Secondo me è stata Flambetta.


Io non raggiro al limite giro intorno :rotfl:  come uno squaletto


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma quanto sei pallino....
> hai scritto chiaramente che ti riferivi a danny....
> non e' che hai fatto una descrizione anonima e lui si e' riconosciuto in questa....
> lo hai detto...danny......
> ...


Nel senso che concordasse con quanto ho scritto. Madonna et Jesus.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nel senso che concordasse con quanto ho scritto. Madonna et Jesus.


allora hai scritto male ...l affermazione era mal posta.
addio
in nomine christi amen


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> *allora hai scritto male ...l affermazione era mal posta.
> *addio
> in nomine christi amen


Ma vai via.


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....ma la sensazione di pene "penzolante"non ti dà fastidio? giusto per curiosità...


Ach ... delfina curiosa


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai via.


e' quello che sto facendo. strnz


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora hai scritto male ...l affermazione era mal posta.
> addio
> in nomine christi amen





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai via.





miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' quello che sto facendo. strnz


Bello leggere questi litigi da innamorati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Bello leggere questi litigi da innamorati :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


carne fresca pelle di pesca.
ma lui non capisce...
cazzi suoi


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minni, ma quale talento? Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto prima, sì o no? Che talento, le patate? Talento di che? Questo ha preso dicerie e chiacchiere di strada e ci ha scritto un libro mezzo fiction. Che cazzo di talento è? Ha il talento di saper scrivere fiction ispirata, diciamo, ma adesso capisci a me, non è mica il novello Shakespeare innestato con Tom Ponzi e Falcone, eh. Per carità.
> Poi: la vita che ha scelto se l'è scelta lui. E fecendo due conti, cosa che ti piace molto fare solo quando ti torna comodo, non ci ha rimesso un cazzo di nulla, che prima non aveva nulla. Mi dirai la libertà, ma la libertà è un concetto che varia molto a seconda della SODDISFAZIONE percepita da chi ne usufruisce o meno. E, ti dirò in tutta sincerità, che Saviano, che fa le conferenze a Yale, sta di gran lunga meglio adesso che prima che forse non sapeva manco dove stava, Yale, peraltro fortemente ricambiato. Altro che provincialotto, è la realtà. Criminali nella loro piazza che stanno lì e se la ridono di voi e Saviano perchè tutto il battage per assurdo gli fa pure bene. Evita ste cazzate da donna coraggio e fatti un sonnellino.



Saviano ha preso gli articoli di giornale, li ha trascritti in un libro, ha trovato un editore (Mondadori) che ne ha curato un'ottima distribuzione e un'adeguata campagna marketing.
Ora, quello stesso editore ha avuto contatti con la mafia, è in politica con gente come Lunardi che dice che bisogna convivere con la mafia, e Saviano diventa baluardo della comunicazione del centrosinistra contemporaneamente sui media...
Oh... se faceva davvero paura finiva come lui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppino_Impastato
Saviano ha scritto un libro che è l'agiografia della camorra.
Per chi lo vuol leggere.
PS: io tra i camorristi a Milano ho vissuto 20 anni. Li avevo come vicini di casa.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Saviano ha preso gli articoli di giornale, li ha trascritti in un libro, ha trovato un editore (Mondadori) che ne ha curato un'ottima distribuzione e un'adeguata campagna marketing.
> Ora, quello stesso editore ha avuto contatti con la mafia, è in politica con gente come Lunardi che dice che bisogna convivere con la mafia, diventa baluardo del centrosinistra successivamente...
> Oh... se faceva davvero* paura finiva come lui *http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppino_Impastato
> Saviano ha scritto un libro che è l'agiografia della camorra.
> ...


mmm.....guarda che per quante analogie ci possano essere mafia e camorra sono distanti anni luce


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm.....guarda che per quante analogie ci possano essere mafia e camorra sono distanti anni luce


Si sono spartiti il mercato. Storicamente sono lontane.
Ma solo a Milano hanno zone e competenze ben suddivise.
Vedi un po...


----------



## Caciottina (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Si sono spartiti il mercato. Storicamente sono lontane.


ma come modo di agire, come nascono....la mafia era roba seria all inizio altro che mercato....

correggo...cosa nostra era roba seria
cmq ci fu buscetta che fece un parallelismo tra le due.....


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ach ... delfina curiosa


le caramelle me le dai più tardi vero?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La verità. I meccanismi noti grazie a lui. Scimunito handicappato, saranno noti a TE grazie a lui, a te, a Minni e qualche altro svantaggiato, ma a tutto il resto dell'universo, Napoli e zone limitrofe in primis, sono stranote ed arcinote. Senza contare a forze dell'ordine e quant'altro, e per non parlare di fatti ed accadimenti palesemente gonfiati e ovviamente romanzati, tipo la roba che dice essere capitata a lui in persona, come quando scrive che faceva le domande a quella baby paranza col registratore  sul tavolo, a Scampia. *Roba che, se fosse stata vera, come minimo  l'avrebbero gettato in un pozzo.* Ma poi che cazzo ci parlo a fare con te. Vado a dormire. Notte Spiedì, rivestiti.



Vero.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> *Saviano ha scritto un libro che è l'agiografia della camorra.*
> Per chi lo vuol leggere.
> PS: io tra i camorristi a Milano ho vissuto 20 anni. Li avevo come vicini di casa.


Che per me, è quello che ogni buon giornalista dovrebbe fare: esporre fatti, nomi, cose, città. E basta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che per me, è quello che ogni buon giornalista dovrebbe fare: esporre fatti, nomi, cose, città. E basta.


ma tu non eri in viaggio per Cuba?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeqv...ature=youtu.be
> 
> e aggiungo che veramente mi fate un poco schifo voi che guardate il dito invece della luna. Ma forse la camorra a voi vi piace, eh. Quanto all'articolo postato, niente mi vieta di pensare che *la migliore arma contro uno che ti sputtana è certamente non ammazzarlo, ma screditarlo. *
> A giudicare dal pensiero (?) di alcuni di voi, è persino un gioco facile.


Saviano non ha sputtanato nessuno.
Tutti sanno chi sono quelle persone che ha citato, se vivi in quelle aree sai come funziona.
Magari se guardi solo il tg la sera ne sei all'oscuro...
La maggior parte della gente per esempio che si informa solo dai media crede che le mafie siano localizzate in determinate aree del sud...
Io che vivo a Milano, conosco le famiglie della mia zona. Come tutti.
I figli vanno a scuola, li hai come compagni di classe, i genitori li vedi, li incroci ogni giorno per strada, ci sei quando bruciano loro le macchine, quando fanno saltare i negozi, ti svegli di notte con la paura...
Ho fatto anni così, a guardare dalla finestra al minimo rumore, per paura, sono andato dalla polizia locale, dalla giunta, mi sono candidato in politica, ho aperto un comitato, per chiedere solo maggior controllo... un cazzo!: a noi hanno bruciato due case (il bersaglio erano i vicini, uno del clan di Epaminonda, l'altro un cazzone che aveva spacciato di suo), una macchina (idem, il bersaglio era l'auto di alcuni deficiente della romania che pensavano di piazzare 6  kg di coca in una zona controllata dalla ndrangheta, coglioni).
Quella notte c'era la coca che svolazzava davanti al balcone... 6 kg abbrustoliti!


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu non eri in viaggio per Cuba?


Scrivo fra un Cuba Libre e l'altro dalla Bodeguita del Medio, cosa che fa tanto Hemingway anni 2000


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che per me, è quello che ogni buon giornalista dovrebbe fare: esporre fatti, nomi, cose, città. E basta.


Ci sono alcuni passi, non pochi, che sono proprio una agiografia.
Lessi il libro ben prima che diventasse popolare, e mi diede fastidio per questo.
Le polemiche successive erano ancora da venire.
Per molti descritti lì è un bel salto di qualità, credimi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Saviano ha preso gli articoli di giornale, li ha trascritti in un libro, ha trovato un editore (Mondadori) che ne ha curato un'ottima distribuzione e un'adeguata campagna marketing.
> Ora, quello stesso editore ha avuto contatti con la mafia, è in politica con gente come Lunardi che dice che bisogna convivere con la mafia, e Saviano diventa baluardo della comunicazione del centrosinistra contemporaneamente sui media...
> Oh... se faceva davvero paura finiva come lui http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppino_Impastato
> Saviano ha scritto un libro che è l'agiografia della camorra.
> ...


e quindi?
comunque anche peppino impastato è stato non solo dimenticato ma addirittura se vai nei posti dove abitava lui la gente fa finta di non averlo mai conosciuto.ùe tu sei un altro che ha bisogno di vedere la gente morta per riconoscergli un impegno reale.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono alcuni passi, non pochi, che sono proprio una agiografia.
> Per molti descritti lì è un bel salto di qualità, credimi.


Ho letto Gomorra tanto tempo fa, ma me lo ricordo come una lunga descrizione asettica di fatti, nomi, cose, città, date, etc etc.

Ma potrei sbagliarmi. Quasi quasi lo rileggo.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quindi?
> comunque anche peppino impastato è stato non solo dimenticato ma addirittura se vai nei posti dove abitava lui l*a gente fa finta di non averlo mai conosciuto.*ùe tu sei un altro che ha bisogno di vedere la gente morta per riconoscergli un impegno reale.


Ma è proprio così che finisci se combatti veramente.
La gente ti deve scordare, fanno finta di manco conoscerti.
Ti isolano da vivo e da morto.
Gli editori ti snobbano proprio.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che per me, è quello che ogni buon giornalista dovrebbe fare: esporre fatti, nomi, cose, città. *E basta*.


sti cazzi.
è grazie al coraggio di giornalisti di tutto il mondo che certi scandali emergono


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma è proprio così che finisci se combatti veramente.
> La gente ti deve scordare, fanno finta di manco conoscerti.
> Ti isolano da vivo e da morto.
> Gli editori ti snobbano proprio.


anche peppino impastato veniva tacciato di protagonismo...la differenza l'ha fatta solo perché l'hanno ammazzato


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sti cazzi.
> è grazie al coraggio di giornalisti di tutto il mondo che certi scandali emergono


Minerva, quando ti parte l'embolo perdi un pizzico di lucidità però. Oppure mi sono spiegato male io.

Quel post voleva appunto sottolineare il grande lavoro di Saviano e altri giornalisti d'inchiesta come lui. A me Gomorra, e anche il recente Zero Zero Zero, mi piacque proprio perché era una resoconto dettagliato, ma asettico , dei fatti.

Il giornalista serio per me deve esporre fatti il più realisticamente possibile senza dire al lettore cosa pensa di quei fatti, lasciando al lettore la possibilità di farsene una propria senza condizionamenti. E questo è quello che ho colto nelle inchieste di Saviano.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sti cazzi.
> è grazie al coraggio di *giornalisti* di tutto il mondo che certi scandali emergono



Ce ne sono molti ora in Italia?


----------



## Nobody (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho letto Gomorra tanto tempo fa, ma me lo ricordo come una lunga descrizione asettica di fatti, nomi, cose, città, date, etc etc.
> 
> Ma potrei sbagliarmi. Quasi quasi lo rileggo.


Non rileggerlo, è così. Ma in questo paese sarebbe finito in prima serata tv un vero pericolo per la mafia e la camorra? Gomorra è un collage di noti fatti, descritti sicuramente bene.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

_“Io sono nato e cresciuto a Palermo e a Palermo c’è la mafia
e se la mafia non si è completamente impossessata della città,
se comunque abbiamo avuto un barlume di civiltà e di speranza,
è grazie ad un gruppo di persone che si è opposto.
Lo sapete perché queste persone mi mettono in crisi?
Perché non erano dei santi, erano fatti di carne e ossa, esattamente come me,
avevano dei pregi e sicuramente dei difetti, esattamente come me.
Io spesso incontro gente che è sotto scorta,
perché è nel mirino della mafia e può capitare che queste persone siano egocentriche, paranoiche, noiose, vanitose, fissate col sesso, testarde, ritardatarie, egoiste, presuntuose, ingrate, stronze, insomma può capitare che abbiano tutti o qualcuno dei difetti che posso avere io ed è questo che mi mette in crisi,
che sono esattamente come me, che quello che hanno fatto loro potrei farlo anche io.
Quanto farebbe bene alla mia coscienza se fossero dei santi del paradiso?
Ma nonostante siano come me, loro sono quelli che fanno il lavoro sporco, al posto mio.
Pensare che una persona in prima fila nel combattere la mafia debba necessariamente avere anche il carattere di San Francesco forse è da ingenui.
Se un giornalista scrive di mafia io non mi chiedo perché scriva di mafia,
non mi chiedo se così abbia avuto più successo con le ragazze,
non mi chiedo se così si sia arricchito,
io mi chiedo se quello che scrive sia vero,
mi chiedo se quello che scrive dia fastidio alla mafia,
mi chiedo se, leggendolo, la mia conoscenza e la mia coscienza siano migliorate;
io mi sono rotto i coglioni di aspettare che una persona venga ammazzata per rivalutarla;
sarò ingenuo, ma ho visto troppa gente a casa mia disprezzata in vita
e apprezzata in morte e così, ingenuamente,
sosterrò tutti coloro che credono che la Mafia, la Camorra, la ‘Ndrangheta,
la Sacra Corona Unita e la Stidda,
debbano essere non tollerate, ma sconfitte e, per fare questo,
mettono in gioco la loro vita.
E li ascolterò anche se eventualmente saranno egocentriche, paranoiche, noiose, vanitose, fissate col sesso, testarde, ritardatarie, egoiste, presuntuose, ingrate, stronze.
Lo vedete questo? È un cono gelato, cioccolato, crema e panna.
Il popolo italiano protegge Roberto Saviano con una scorta affinché possa scrivere quello che vuole e andarsi a prendere un gelato quando vuole e come vuole;
e ogniqualvolta in cui Roberto rinuncia a mangiarsi un cono come questo
sarà una sconfitta per noi e una vittoria per la Camorra,
a meno che non si prenda il gelato al gusto “lilla”;
allora lì sarebbe una sconfitta per tutti,
perché il gelato al gusto lilla è, notoriamente, una minchiata di gelato.”_(Pif – Il Testimone, Stagione 5 – Ep. 13)​


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> le caramelle me le dai più tardi vero?


Certo ... solito posto??


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

La mafia, la camorra etc la combatti con più stato.
Non devi lasciare la gente da sola.
Altrimenti la gente ha paura.
Le mafie la combatti se c'è lavoro, futuro, speranza
e soprattutto se c'è giustizia.
Il papà di questa ragazza l'ho conosciuto, al quartiere Forcella.
C'è una foto di noi tre con lui, sul mio album delle foto
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...lla-annalisa-durante-uccisa-due-volte/814832/


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Moh leggetevi il pezzo di Saviano.
"Le ragazze dei quartieri popolari di Napoli a quattordici anni sembrano già donne vissute. I volti sono abbondantemente dipinti, i seni sono mutati in turgidissimi meloncini dai push-up, portano stivali appuntiti con tacchi che mettono a repentaglio la vita delle caviglie che devono essere equilibriste provette per reggere il vertiginoso camminare sul basalto, pietra lavica che riveste le strade di Napoli, da sempre nemica d’ogni scarpa femminile. Annalisa era bella. Parecchio bella. "
http://www.robertosaviano.it/articoli/annalisa-cronaca-di-un-funerale/

E guardatevi la foto di Annalisa.
CAzzo, era una bambina. MA quale donna vissuta!


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La mafia, la camorra etc la* combatti con più stato.*
> Non devi lasciare la gente da sola.
> Altrimenti la gente ha paura.
> Le mafie la combatti se c'è lavoro, futuro, speranza
> ...


sì, anche ...


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

PS Proprio al quartiere Forcella mia figlia è caduta dalle scale di un negozio, ha battuto la testa, si è fatta male, è stata soccorsa da tutti e il proprietario del negozietto le ha fatto un regalo. La gente di Napoli è bella gente.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Ancora:
"Molte di queste ragazzine si sposeranno tra non molto con camorristi. di alto grado o di infimo. Spacciatori o imprenditori. Killer o commercialisti. Molte di loro avranno figli ammazzati e faranno la fila al carcere di Poggioreale per portare notizie e soldi ai loro mariti in galera. Ora però sono soltanto bambine vestite di nero, senza dimenticare *i pantaloni a vita bassa e i primi perizom*i. È un funerale, ma sono vestite in modo accurato. Perfetto. Piangono un’amica, sapendo che quella morte le renderà donne. E di questo. nonostante il dolore, non ne vedevano l’ora."

E questo sarebbe giornalismo asettico contro la camorra?
ma questa è roba commerciale, articoli di giornale romanzati per fare un best seller.​


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Certo ... solito posto??


si si...e ricordati le caramelle:carneval::bacissimo:


----------



## Fantastica (11 Giugno 2014)

@Danny

Guarda... a me "Gomorra" non piacque e non lo leggevo in classe come alcune mie colleghe di diritto. Però porca merda quanto si parla di 'ste cose tanto ovvie? E dove se ne parla? E va bene che non basta parlarne, ma con 'sto discorso che _c'è (sempre) ben altro_ si finisce che non si fa nemmeno il minimo e intanto la merda cresce.

Grazie, Minerva.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"
> 
> 
> tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?
> ...


sveglia!!! abbiamo tutto il forum


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Danny
> 
> Guarda... a me "Gomorra" non piacque e non lo leggevo in classe come alcune mie colleghe di diritto. Però porca merda quanto si parla di 'ste cose tanto ovvie? E dove se ne parla? E va bene che non basta parlarne, ma con 'sto discorso che _c'è (sempre) ben altro_ si finisce che non si fa nemmeno il minimo e *intanto la merda cresce.
> *
> Grazie, Minerva.



Bisognerebbe parlarne con dei testi migliori.
Uno per esempio che mi era piaciuto era questo, ma ormai è fuori catalogo.
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Mafia-a-Mila...VO-Libro-/180972472058?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

La merda cresce comunque perché girano tanti di quei soldi...
e perché comunque quel mondo descrito da Saviano è marginale e folcloristico.
Da anni ormai la mafia, le mafie, sono diventate quelle dei "colletti bianchi" ed è lì che si concentra il vero potere.

Non volevo dirlo, ma... quand sotto casa mia c'era quell'auto piena di coca, io denunciai la cosa ai Carabinieri... 
Poi l'auto prese fuoco, io feci da testimone... l'ufficiale mi disse "Ma perché non l'ha detto prima quello che aveva visto?"
"Ma io l'avevo detto..."
"Avrà trovato la persona sbagliata".
Qualche mese dopo alcuni carabinieri finirono sotto inchiesta sospettati di riciclare la droga sequestrata.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minerva, quando ti parte l'embolo perdi un pizzico di lucidità però. Oppure mi sono spiegato male io.
> 
> Quel post voleva appunto sottolineare il grande lavoro di Saviano e altri giornalisti d'inchiesta come lui. A me Gomorra, e anche il recente Zero Zero Zero, mi piacque proprio perché era una resoconto dettagliato, ma asettico , dei fatti.
> 
> Il giornalista serio per me deve esporre fatti il più realisticamente possibile senza dire al lettore cosa pensa di quei fatti, lasciando al lettore la possibilità di farsene una propria senza condizionamenti. E questo è quello che ho colto nelle inchieste di Saviano.


chiedo scusa


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa


Metti una foto di Ulisse e nessun bisogno di chiedere scusa


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ancora:
> "Molte di queste ragazzine si sposeranno tra non molto con camorristi. di alto grado o di infimo. Spacciatori o imprenditori. Killer o commercialisti. Molte di loro avranno figli ammazzati e faranno la fila al carcere di Poggioreale per portare notizie e soldi ai loro mariti in galera. Ora però sono soltanto bambine vestite di nero, senza dimenticare *i pantaloni a vita bassa e i primi perizom*i. È un funerale, ma sono vestite in modo accurato. Perfetto. Piangono un’amica, sapendo che quella morte le renderà donne. E di questo. nonostante il dolore, non ne vedevano l’ora."
> 
> E questo sarebbe giornalismo asettico contro la camorra?
> ma questa è roba commerciale, articoli di giornale romanzati per fare un best seller.​



A tutto questo potrebbe credere solo chi Napoli non l'ha mai vissuta.Chi guarda i quartieri spagnoli e li fotografa perche fan parte del immaginario di un turista.E come turista si ferma in superficie.Saviano ha avuto corraggio ma non da fastidio ai camorristi sennò l'avevano già fatto fuori.Falcone e Borsellino infatti la mafia li ha fatti fuori nonostante tutte le misure di sicurezza....la camorra non la ferma niente quando decide che sei un personaggio "pericoloso"


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> A tutto questo potrebbe credere solo chi Napoli non l'ha mai vissuta.Chi guarda i quartieri spagnoli e li fotografa perche fan parte del immaginario di un turista.E come turista si ferma in superficie.Saviano ha avuto corraggio ma non da fastidio ai camorristi sennò l'avevano già fatto fuori.Falcone e Borsellino infatti la mafia li ha fatti fuori nonostante tutte le misure di sicurezza....la camorra non la ferma niente quando decide che sei un personaggio "pericoloso"


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe parlarne con dei testi migliori.
> Uno per esempio che mi era piaciuto era questo, ma ormai è fuori catalogo.
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Mafia-a-Mila...VO-Libro-/180972472058?_trksid=p2054897.l4275
> 
> ...


Quindi, in soldoni, Saviano ha scritto un libro con una marea di cazzate ? 

Mi sembra un tantinello esagerato.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Metti una foto di Ulisse e nessun bisogno di chiedere scusa


pronti


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, in soldoni, Saviano ha scritto un libro con una marea di cazzate ?
> 
> Mi sembra un tantinello esagerato.



Ha scritto un buon romanzo partendo da fatti reali.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pronti


è uno spettacolo il tuo Ulisse!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non capisci mai nulla. Sei buono solo a biascicare da ubriaco minchiate sul tradimento e sui sentimenti spezzati che fanno venire gli occhioni grandi e lucidi ad Innominata ma che realmente è tutta fuffa che non serve ad un cazzo di nulla, e considerando che sono passati tre anni dall'evento il fatto che tu ci beva ancora sopra la dice assai lunga. In più sei pieno di preconcetti alla cazzo di cane e per lo più ignorante come una capra ma meno di Rabarbaro. *Architetto dei miei coglioni, inutile come gran parte della categoria*. Contento?


Beccato: sei un geometra :risata::risata::risata:

questa cosa mi fa scompisciare, lo ammetto


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> è uno spettacolo il tuo Ulisse!


l'ho già detto che lo amo?
credo di sì


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si si...e ricordati le caramelle:carneval::bacissimo:


Caramelle ... prese come da ordini
Bel mazzo di fiori ... li prendo io di mia sponte
Te solito vestitino da urlo ... e si va di tango :cooldue:


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beccato: sei un geometra :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> questa cosa mi fa scompisciare, lo ammetto


Nu i geometri di norma ce l'hanno con gli ing mica con gli arch ...


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ....ma la sensazione di pene "*penzolante*"non ti dà fastidio? giusto per curiosità...


E' molto peggiore quello di pene insaccato quando mi tocca mettere gli slip.
Scherzi a parte, stare nudo è piacevole.
Il pudore conta poco... ok che io non ne ho... però è proprio che stai bene.
Te ne accorgi quando ti devi rivestire.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ha scritto un buon romanzo partendo da fatti reali.


Continua ad essere un'affermazione esagerata, per me.

Potrà aver pure romanzato e speculato su diversi aspetti, ma per me quello che ha descritto, è reale e tangibile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa


con quella firma puoi dire qualunque cosa(cit.)


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ha scritto un buon romanzo partendo da fatti reali.


Danny, il punto è che se non avesse romanzato, non avrebbe diffuso. E quella diffusione ha dato fastidio, eccome. Anche qui da noi, dove la gente riteneva di essere fuori da determinate logiche, ha alzato gli occhi dal libro e ha visto. Ops, il movimento terra chi lo fa? Ops, le case chi le sta costruendo?
Tu scrivi un saggio, e dimmi in quanti lo leggono. O un'inchiesa giornalistica. In Italia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Beccato: sei un geometra :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> questa cosa mi fa scompisciare, lo ammetto


io l'avevo già ipotizzato ma lui ha smentito...


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

in effetti jb ha la classica voce del geometra con la pancia


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny, il punto è che se non avesse romanzato, non avrebbe diffuso. E quella diffusione ha dato fastidio, eccome. Anche qui da noi, dove la gente riteneva di essere fuori da determinate logiche, ha alzato gli occhi dal libro e ha visto. Ops, il movimento terra chi lo fa? Ops, le case chi le sta costruendo?
> Tu scrivi un saggio, e dimmi in quanti lo leggono. O un'inchiesa giornalistica. In Italia.



Ciao

sai, credo che lui volesse più risvegliare la memoria, che quant'altro. 
Non ha detto o riportato nulla che non si sapesse ... ma che si convive e si dimentica. 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Nu i geometri di norma ce l'hanno con gli ing mica con gli arch ...


ah beh, in genere ce l'hanno con entrambi. Non ce la possono fare proprio, io li trovo esilaranti (fosse per me non li farei nemmeno lavorare nel campo, ma tant'è)


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io l'avevo già ipotizzato ma lui ha smentito...


eh, hai sempre una maria in più. Smentirebbe anche d'essere nato da donna, non conta una fava (francese medievale)


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io l'avevo già ipotizzato ma lui ha smentito...


eh, hai sempre una marcia in più. Smentirebbe anche d'essere nato da donna, non conta una fava (francese medievale)


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, in genere ce l'hanno con entrambi. Non ce la possono fare proprio, io li trovo esilaranti (*fosse per me non li farei nemmeno lavorare nel campo*, ma tant'è)


e mo che sei arch pure te?? Per il neretto non li vorresti nemmeno come braccianti agricoli .. oppure??


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny, il punto è che se non avesse romanzato, non avrebbe diffuso. E quella diffusione ha dato fastidio, eccome.* Anche qui da noi, dove la gente riteneva di essere fuori da determinate logiche, ha alzato gli occhi dal libro e ha visto. Ops, il movimento terra chi lo fa? Ops, le case chi le sta costruendo?*
> Tu scrivi un saggio, e dimmi in quanti lo leggono. O un'inchiesa giornalistica. In Italia.



Questo è vero, ma alla fine cosa è cambiato, a parte la maggiore consapevolezza (disincanto) di alcuni?
La gente non compra più le case ("crisi" a parte)?
Il movimento terra è forse più trasparente?
Le mafie non comprano più attività?
http://expo-milano.blogspot.it/2010/06/le-mani-delle-cosche-sul-movimento.html
La prostituzione è scomparsa?
I drogati si sono pentiti?
Forse si sta solo più attenti quando si comprano le mozzarelle di bufala, ma i comportamenti della massa sono rimasti uguali. 
Perché l'italiano non combatte mai in prima fila. 
Delega.
A un Saviano.
A un Grillo.
Dagli un paladino di qualche cosa e non farà più un cazzo.


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, *hai sempre una maria in più*. Smentirebbe anche d'essere nato da donna, non conta una fava (francese medievale)


:canna:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, hai sempre una *marcia* in più. Smentirebbe anche d'essere nato da donna, non conta una fava (francese medievale)


mi stavo interrogando, in effetti sulla maria d'avanzo.
Beh, ma l'informazione del titolo di studio è vaga assai, mica si può andare a verificare sull'albo se c'è uno come lui.


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Caramelle ... prese come da ordini
> Bel mazzo di fiori ... li prendo io di mia sponte
> Te solito vestitino da urlo ... e si va di tango :cooldue:


:ballo::ballo::ballo::bacissimo:....a dopo mon cheri...


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::bacissimo:....a dopo mon cheri...


:bacissimo:


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stavo interrogando, in effetti sulla maria d'avanzo.
> Beh, ma l'informazione del titolo di studio è vaga assai, mica si può andare a verificare sull'albo se c'è uno come lui.


ciao Sbri!Φιλάκια!


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ciao Sbri!Φιλάκια!



Che bello leggere baci in greco!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Lo sapete che Banderas e la Griffith si sono lasciati?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> e mo che sei arch pure te?? Per il neretto non li vorresti nemmeno come braccianti agricoli .. oppure??


nel campo....braccianti agricoli...:risata::risata::risata: battuta geniale :mrgreen:

no, no, non sono una architetto, ma non li odio di sicuro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Ma Genny é morto? Alla fine ha mosso la mano...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :canna:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stavo interrogando, in effetti sulla maria d'avanzo.
> Beh, ma l'informazione del titolo di studio è vaga assai, mica si può andare a verificare sull'albo se c'è uno come lui.


ahahahahha, scusate la maria

sul resto, ho già detto  (e ridacchio)


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lo sapete che Banderas e la Griffith si sono lasciati?


Sarà contenta carmensita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Dov'è Tuba?


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è Tuba?


Lo hanno avvistato in carnia da perply


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel campo....braccianti agricoli...:risata::risata::risata: battuta geniale :mrgreen:
> 
> no, no, non sono una architetto, ma *non li odio di sicuro *


:bacio:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è Tuba?


Qui.


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel campo....braccianti agricoli...:risata::risata::risata: *battuta geniale* :mrgreen:
> 
> no, no, non sono una architetto, ma non li odio di sicuro


Addirittura


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui.


Ah eccoti!

Senti ma ieri hanno ammazzato donna Imma!

ma Genny é morto o no? Perché ha mosso la mano vero? Non me lo sono immaginata


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacio:


Ti dirò di più: se non fossi stata folgorata prima dalla mia materia, sarei diventata certamente un'architetto (avrei faticato in matematica, ma vabbè)


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah eccoti!
> 
> Senti ma ieri hanno ammazzato donna Imma!
> 
> ma Genny é morto o no? Perché ha mosso la mano vero? Non me lo sono immaginata


Vai a fare in culo.


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più: se non fossi stata folgorata prima dalla mia materia, sarei diventata certamente un'architetto (avrei faticato in matematica, ma vabbè)



io ho faticato e non poco in analisi I II II però alla fine che grande soddisfazione :inlove:


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più: se non fossi stata folgorata prima dalla mia materia, *sarei diventata certamente un'architetto* (avrei faticato in matematica, ma vabbè)


Quasi architetto donna quindi ... mo si che le cose hanno un'altro senso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ho faticato e non poco in analisi I II II però alla fine che grande soddisfazione :inlove:


Ti hanno bocciato alla II ?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vai a fare in culo.


Ma scusa, pensavo l'avessi visto!!! Tu quando lo guardi? Non va in onda al martedì? Io l'ho visto ieri per la prima volta perché mi avevate incuriosita coi vostri riferimenti...


----------



## viola di mare (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Ti hanno bocciato alla II ?


III sorry



che fiscali che siete da ste parti!!! :bleble:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è vero, ma alla fine cosa è cambiato, a parte la maggiore consapevolezza (disincanto) di alcuni?
> La gente non compra più le case ("crisi" a parte)?
> Il movimento terra è forse più trasparente?
> Le mafie non comprano più attività?
> ...


oh beh non è che un libro risolva, nessuna denuncia di fatti già noti alla magistratura risolve. Ma è giusto diffondere. Sai quanti ragazzi che non sapevano una mazza di camorra e credevano che la mafia fosse un problema di altri hanno letto quel libro poi hanno partecipato agli eventi indetti da Libera, ad esempio?
A Saviano in fattispecie non puoi delegare, è solo uno scrittore, come all'epoca non potevano delegare a Manzoni.
Manco i Promessi sposi sono serviti a nulla.
Non voglio fare un paragone letterario... eppure alcune analogie fra le due opere ci sono, secondo me.
La diffusione è cultura, e a questo paese una cultura anticriminale dopo decenni di abbruttimento morale e spirituale serve, eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Sarà contenta carmensita :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


carmensita erla la moka, l'amante di banderas è Rosittttahhhhh


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ciao Sbri!Φιλάκια!


baci pure a te, attenta al lupacchiotto, mi raccomando:mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> baci pure a te, *attenta al lupacchiotto*, mi raccomando:mrgreen:


Mica la mordo ... :mexican:


----------



## zanna (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> carmensita erla la moka, l'amante di banderas è Rosittttahhhhh


Vero


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh non è che un libro risolva, nessuna denuncia di fatti già noti alla magistratura risolve. Ma è giusto diffondere. Sai quanti ragazzi che non sapevano una mazza di camorra e credevano che la mafia fosse un problema di altri hanno letto quel libro poi hanno partecipato agli eventi indetti da Libera, ad esempio?
> A Saviano in fattispecie non puoi delegare, è solo uno scrittore, come all'epoca non potevano delegare a Manzoni.
> Manco i Promessi sposi sono serviti a nulla.
> Non voglio fare un paragone letterario... eppure alcune analogie fra le due opere ci sono, secondo me.
> La diffusione è cultura, e a questo paese una cultura anticriminale dopo decenni di abbruttimento morale e spirituale serve, eccome.


ma infatti...e poi basta pensare al caso opposto: immaginiamo che esca e si diffonda un libro che inneggi e celebri la camorra:singleeye:

anni fa per curiosità ho letto il libro su Epaminonda, detto il Tebano, che aveva fatto di mezza milano suo territorio personale, robe incredibili, si sono persino sparati durante le udienze del processo:singleeye:
però secondo me un conto è raccontare fatti e vite del passato, un conto è gettare una luce su fatti e vite di adesso, anche se non vissuti in prima persona


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> baci pure a te, attenta al lupacchiotto, mi raccomando:mrgreen:


...ormai è tardi:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vai a fare in culo.


Quoto e stata quoto
O
C'é chi lo deve vedere sta sera


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e stata quoto
> O
> C'é chi lo deve vedere sta sera


E' buona norma e regola non fare mai, MAI, riferimenti a certe cose...

Propongo l'apertura di una sottosezione dedicata a commenti, spoiler e quant'altro...
Altrimenti mettete anche il codice  da utilizzare per ogni evenienza!

Io mi ritrovo a volte a non aprire FB per giorni quando seguo certe serie...:mrgreen: Maledetti!!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel campo....braccianti agricoli...:risata::risata::risata: battuta geniale :mrgreen:
> 
> no, no, non sono una architetto, ma non li odio di sicuro


Anna tu di sarcasmo ne capisci a pacchi, lasciatelo dire. Manco li farei lavorare nel campo, che cazzo ci capirai mai poi, chi lo sa. Io A TE mandarei a lavorare in un campo, e te l'ho scritto poù volte, ecco poi perchè, peraltro, te n'esci così. Comunque era una roba mirata a Spiedì, chiaro che non odio gli architetti di cui in media non è che me ne fotte nulla di più di quanto non m'interessi dei ricercatori sottopagati in strati del sapere talmente superflui che darcisi pure un tono è ridicolo oltremisura.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e stata quoto
> O
> C'é chi lo deve vedere sta sera


Ormai. A sto punto ti conviene uscire


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi stavo interrogando, in effetti sulla maria d'avanzo.
> Beh, ma l'informazione del titolo di studio è vaga assai, mica si può andare a verificare sull'albo se c'è uno come lui.


Uno come me non lo troveresti comunque.


----------



## Minerva (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna tu di sarcasmo ne capisci a pacchi, lasciatelo dire. Manco li farei lavorare nel campo, che cazzo ci capirai mai poi, chi lo sa. Io A TE mandarei a lavorare in un campo, e te l'ho scritto poù volte, ecco poi perchè, peraltro, te n'esci così. Comunque era una roba mirata a Spiedì, chiaro che non odio gli architetti di cui in media non è che me ne fotte nulla di più di quanto non m'interessi dei ricercatori sottopagati in* strati del sapere talmente superflui *che darcisi pure un tono è ridicolo oltremisura.


superflui rispetto a che cosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> superflui rispetto a che cosa?


A tutto. A lutto. A rutto.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' buona norma e regola non fare mai, MAI, riferimenti a certe cose...
> 
> Propongo l'apertura di una sottosezione dedicata a commenti, spoiler e quant'altro...
> *Altrimenti mettete anche il codice  da utilizzare per ogni evenienza*!
> ...


Ci stavo pensando infatti.


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ci stavo pensando infatti.


Che a volte è anche utile per quotare interventi lunghi 53 righe! Senza però appesantire la pagina...


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Quasi architetto donna quindi ... mo si che le cose hanno un'altro senso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quasi architetto? Ma no! Sono una ricercatrice nella branca più teorica possibile della storia dell'arte. Tutt'altra roba, proprio.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

*Prova*



Spoiler



Clem, arivaffanculo, con sciallanza e amicizia però


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quasi architetto? Ma no! Sono una ricercatrice nella branca più teorica possibile della storia dell'arte. Tutt'altra roba, proprio.



ed è affascinante la teoria elevata alla massima potenza?
o è una menata senza pari?


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clem, arivaffanculo, con sciallanza e amicizia però


Ovviamente se ti quoto lo leggo, ma pare funzioni!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ed è affascinante la teoria elevata alla massima potenza?
> o è una menata senza pari?


E' l'anima della storia dell'arte (per lo meno quella medievale/rinascimentale): è il (riconoscimento, disamina, formazione -cioè filologia) del soggetto e suo significato. Non solo "cosa", non certo "come" ma: "perché". Sciogliamo enigmi e diciamo -in teoria- come si sono formati, perché, a significare cosa, anche dal punto di vista letterario (le fonti della storia dell'arte). Uno sballo. :inlove:


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente se ti quoto lo leggo, ma pare funzioni!!!


Con più calma cercheremo anche un'icona da mettere nell'editor per usarlo in automatico come gli altri tag.

Per adesso funziona inserendo il testo fra i tag:

[S.POILER]

[/S.POILER]

Ovviamente senza il punto fra la S e la P.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anna tu di sarcasmo ne capisci a pacchi, lasciatelo dire. Manco li farei lavorare nel campo, che cazzo ci capirai mai poi, chi lo sa. Io A TE mandarei a lavorare in un campo, e te l'ho scritto poù volte, ecco poi perchè, peraltro, te n'esci così. Comunque era una roba mirata a Spiedì, chiaro che non odio gli architetti di cui in media non è che me ne fotte nulla di più di quanto non m'interessi dei ricercatori sottopagati in strati del sapere talmente superflui che darcisi pure un tono è ridicolo oltremisura.


se sapessi un'oncia di quello sul quale balbetti, saresti quasi decente. Ma dovresti studiare, sai com'è. :mrgreen:

Scusa, ma io ridacchio ancora, non riesco a trattenermi.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> E' l'anima della storia dell'arte (per lo meno quella medievale/rinascimentale): è il (riconoscimento, disamina, formazione -cioè filologia) del soggetto e suo significato. Non solo "cosa", non certo "come" ma: "perché". Sciogliamo enigmi e diciamo -in teoria- come si sono formati, perché, a significare cosa, anche dal punto di vista letterario (le fonti della storia dell'arte). Uno sballo. :inlove:


ma come fate ad essere certi di aver indovinato?

quelli ormai sono morti e sepolti, non vi rimane il dubbio?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se sapessi un'oncia di quello sul quale balbetti, saresti quasi decente. Ma dovresti studiare, sai com'è. :mrgreen:
> 
> Scusa, ma io ridacchio ancora, non riesco a trattenermi.


Prima di studiare ci vuole il cervello. Puoi benissimo essere un idiot savant ma sempre idiot rimani, titolo o meno. Datti all'agricoltura, senti a me. Che qua tra camionisti, geometri e quant'altre categorie che non sopporti per non si sa bene quale motivo (tranne gli upper class di Manhattan dove è bello fare i fighi a quarant'anni pensando di averne quindici che è la meglio vita) forse è meglio che cominci a prendere una zappa in mano che magari non c'hai capito un cazzo ma è ora che ti dai pure un po' da fare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come fate ad essere certi di aver indovinato?
> 
> quelli ormai sono morti e sepolti, non vi rimane il dubbio?


eh, mica è lo sport dell'"indovina cosa!". Però sì, ci sono enigmi che resistono (la Primavera, ad esempio, ha 3 teorie principali, e non è l'unica). Molti molti altri assolutamente no, sono stati più che risolti (e sono state trovate le fonti latine perfette). Non è comunque una scienza esatta, anzi: non è una scienza . Ma questo vale anche per la storia, no? Come fai ad avere la certezza, visto che sono tutti morti anche in quell'ambito? :singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Prima di studiare ci vuole il cervello. Puoi benissimo essere un idiot savant ma sempre idiot rimani, titolo o meno. Datti all'agricoltura, senti a me. Che qua tra camionisti, geometri e quant'altre categorie che non sopporti per non si sa bene quale motivo (tranne gli upper class di Manhattan dove è bello fare i fighi a quarant'anni pensando di averne quindici che è la meglio vita) forse è meglio che cominci a prendere una zappa in mano che magari non c'hai capito un cazzo ma è ora che ti dai pure un po' da fare.





scusa, ma rido talmente tanto che non riesco a leggere, mi lacrimano gli occhi. Riprovo più tardi, magari :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, ma rido talmente tanto che non riesco a leggere, mi lacrimano gli occhi. Riprovo più tardi, magari :risata::risata::risata:


Minchia, non leggerai ma a scrivere per rispondere ci riesci, e come fai usi il braille? Telepatia? Dai oh. Senti, ho terre. Incolte, perchè sai, io lavoro, ma davvero (vero eh, non come te) ed ho poco tempo (manco mi piace, onestamente. Zappare dico. Io l'ho fatto, sai? Ma non è che mi piaceva troppo. Ovviamente era obtorto collo, e quindi dovevo. C'è gente che ci si trova e gli piace pure. Vabbè, magari più in là.). Facciamo così: ti ospito in un rudere colonico. Oddio magari te lo sistemo pure, tipo che ti ci faccio un tetto e due finestre. Ti sistemi lì, ti fai la terra e poi facciamo a metà. Fossi poco poco meglio di una tavola di legno magari ti darei anche una bottarella ogni tanto, come si faceva ai bei tempi, ma lassamo perde. Però, ecco, almeno io avrei le terre in buono stato e tu se non altro capiresti forse un attimo meglio com'è che gira la ruota, e male non ti farebbe di sicuro, ANZI. Dai, che ne dici? Metà di quanto raccolto è tutta tua e non è che poi ci verrei a mettere becco se alle zucchine prima d'adoperarle faresti indossare il preservativo. Cazzi tuoi, voglio dire. Fammi sapere. Cià.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clem, arivaffanculo, con sciallanza e amicizia però




Hahahahahahahaha Tubino perdonami!!! Fa caldo!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, non leggerai ma a scrivere per rispondere ci riesci, e come fai usi il braille? Telepatia? Dai oh. Senti, ho terre. Incolte, perchè sai, io lavoro, ma davvero (vero eh, non come te) ed ho poco tempo (manco mi piace, onestamente. Zappare dico. Io l'ho fatto, sai? Ma non è che mi piaceva troppo. Ovviamente era obtorto collo, e quindi dovevo. C'è gente che ci si trova e gli piace pure. Vabbè, magari più in là.). Facciamo così: ti ospito in un rudere colonico. Oddio magari te lo sistemo pure, tipo che ti ci faccio un tetto e due finestre. Ti sistemi lì, ti fai la terra e poi facciamo a metà. Fossi poco poco meglio di una tavola di legno magari ti darei anche una bottarella ogni tanto, come si faceva ai bei tempi, ma lassamo perde. Però, ecco, almeno io avrei le terre in buono stato e tu se non altro capiresti forse un attimo meglio com'è che gira la ruota, e male non ti farebbe di sicuro, ANZI. Dai, che ne dici? Metà di quanto raccolto è tutta tua e non è che poi ci verrei a mettere becco se alle zucchine prima d'adoperarle faresti indossare il preservativo. Cazzi tuoi, voglio dire. Fammi sapere. Cià.


Ma sei un latifondista ?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Con più calma cercheremo anche un'icona da mettere nell'editor per usarlo in automatico come gli altri tag.
> 
> Per adesso funziona inserendo il testo fra i tag:
> 
> ...


Giusto perché tu possa controllare...
Da pc lo spoiler si apre.
Da smartphone no, ci clicco sopra ma niente...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Giusto perché tu possa controllare...
> Da pc lo spoiler si apre.
> Da smartphone no, ci clicco sopra ma niente...


Io lo apro da smartphone

Iphone

tu che smartphone hai?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Danny, il punto è che se non avesse romanzato, non avrebbe diffuso. E quella diffusione ha dato fastidio, eccome. Anche qui da noi, dove la gente riteneva di essere fuori da determinate logiche, ha alzato gli occhi dal libro e ha visto. Ops, il movimento terra chi lo fa? Ops, le case chi le sta costruendo?
> Tu scrivi un saggio, e dimmi in quanti lo leggono. O un'inchiesa giornalistica. In Italia.


Porta do dal fatto che il 90% degli italiani non legge e del 10% leggono ruolo riviste un buon 3/4% pochi  Non capisco molto perché tanto ostruzionismo su Saviano , se è per i soldi che può aver guadagnato rispondo che come ogni scrittore vende i suoi diritti, quindi a meno che non vi stiano sul kaiser tutti gli scrittori non capisco il problema. Se criticate il suo appeal mediatico ( considerando che sono gli stessi media che creano i personaggi e ci campano ) risponderei che pure pinco pallino del GF 1/2/3/4/5 ect per un periodo di tempo lo è stato ma tutti Sti scudi alzati ci scommetto non vi sono stati Se contestate la  scorta quella esula dalla volontà dello stesso che viene decisa da chi è preposto alla sicurezza della società.  se è una questione di simpatia nulla da dire ma allora basta dire mi sta sulle palle e finisce lì Altro da dire? Ancora non avete focalizzato che il motivo della condanna a morte di Saviano non è il libro ma la sfida che ne è conseguita (complici i media )


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh beh non è che un libro risolva, nessuna denuncia di fatti già noti alla magistratura risolve. Ma è giusto diffondere. Sai quanti ragazzi che non sapevano una mazza di camorra e credevano che la mafia fosse un problema di altri hanno letto quel libro poi hanno partecipato agli eventi indetti da Libera, ad esempio?
> A Saviano in fattispecie non puoi delegare, è solo uno scrittore, come all'epoca non potevano delegare a Manzoni.
> Manco i Promessi sposi sono serviti a nulla.
> Non voglio fare un paragone letterario... eppure alcune analogie fra le due opere ci sono, secondo me.
> *La diffusione è cultura, e a questo paese una cultura anticriminale dopo decenni di abbruttimento morale e spirituale serve, eccome*.


Su questo sono d'accordo.
A proposito, ti ricordi "Le mani sulla città" di Rosi? Bellissimo.
Ci sono tantissimi film che andrebbero riscoperti, e che affrontano temi d'attualità anche oggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lo sapete che Banderas e la Griffith si sono lasciati?





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Genny é morto? Alla fine ha mosso la mano...


C'è una sequenza logica che mi sfugge? :mrgreen: Ciao clementina


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Lo hanno avvistato in carnia da perply


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloverino :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Porta do dal fatto che il 90% degli italiani non legge e del 10% leggono ruolo riviste un buon 3/4% pochi  Non capisco molto perché tanto ostruzionismo su Saviano , se è per i soldi che può aver guadagnato rispondo che come ogni scrittore vende i suoi diritti, quindi a meno che non vi stiano sul kaiser tutti gli scrittori non capisco il problema. Se criticate il suo appeal mediatico ( considerando che sono gli stessi media che creano i personaggi e ci campano ) risponderei che pure pinco pallino del GF 1/2/3/4/5 ect per un periodo di tempo lo è stato ma tutti Sti scudi alzati ci scommetto non vi sono stati Se contestate la  scorta quella esula dalla volontà dello stesso che viene decisa da chi è preposto alla sicurezza della società.  se è una questione di simpatia nulla da dire ma allora basta dire mi sta sulle palle e finisce lì Altro da dire? Ancora non avete focalizzato che il motivo della condanna a morte di Saviano non è il libro ma la sfida che ne è conseguita (complici i media )


Ciao

credo, che sia il ruolo ... 
alcuni lo vedono come un eroe, un denunciatore, un salvatore ecc. 
Cioè, hanno gonfiato il tutto ... attribuendogli cose, che non stanno 
proprio nella sua funzione. Vedi ad esempio Danny ... oltre alla critica 
allo scritto molto romanzesco, reclama che non ha risolto nulla ... 
Ma lui è uno scrittore ... 


sienne


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, mica è lo sport dell'"indovina cosa!". Però sì, ci sono enigmi che resistono (la Primavera, ad esempio, ha 3 teorie principali, e non è l'unica). Molti molti altri assolutamente no, sono stati più che risolti (e sono state trovate le fonti latine perfette). Non è comunque una scienza esatta, anzi: non è una scienza . Ma questo vale anche per la storia, no? Come fai ad avere la certezza, visto che sono tutti morti anche in quell'ambito? :singleeye:



sì, infatti si dice che la storia la fa chi vince:singleeye:
comunque ti capisco, anche nel diritto le certezze sono ben poche, dottrina e giurisprudenza litigano tra di loro e anche tra le loro correnti dominanti e minoritarie, un delirio totale


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Porta do dal fatto che il 90% degli italiani non legge e del 10% leggono ruolo riviste un buon 3/4% pochi  *Non capisco molto perché tanto ostruzionismo su Saviano *, se è per i soldi che può aver guadagnato rispondo che come ogni scrittore vende i suoi diritti, quindi a meno che non vi stiano sul kaiser tutti gli scrittori non capisco il problema. Se criticate il suo appeal mediatico ( considerando che sono gli stessi media che creano i personaggi e ci campano ) risponderei che pure pinco pallino del GF 1/2/3/4/5 ect per un periodo di tempo lo è stato ma tutti Sti scudi alzati ci scommetto non vi sono stati Se contestate la  scorta quella esula dalla volontà dello stesso che viene decisa da chi è preposto alla sicurezza della società.  se è una questione di simpatia nulla da dire ma allora basta dire mi sta sulle palle e finisce lì Altro da dire? Ancora non avete focalizzato che il motivo della condanna a morte di Saviano non è il libro ma la sfida che ne è conseguita (complici i media )


Saviano va bene come scrittore di libri di successo. 
E' il personaggio che è stato creato, il paladino martire dell'antimafia, che è esagerato, è quella specie di idolatria per cui non è possibile parlare male di lui se no si è automaticamente classificati negativamente che mi sta sulle balle. Quando ho letto Gomorra Saviano non era nessuno e il libro non mi è piaciuto più di tanto, certe parti sono esageratamente romanzate, più da cassetta che da inchiesta. Però mi son detto, "è un ottimo libro divulgativo per chi ancora non crede a certe cose, perché è facile e semplice da leggere", perché qui a Milano e dintorni c'è ancora gente che pensa che la camorra sia affare di Napoli, che la Mafia sia in Sicilia, che la ndrangheta veleggi nei casolari dispersi della Calabria, quando da anni passano flussi enormi di denaro proprio da noi…
Poi è stato creato il "Mito" e la gente ha cominciato a vedere Saviano per quel che non è.
Saviano è uno scrittore, non fa antimafia. Punto.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia il ruolo ...
> alcuni lo vedono come un eroe, un denunciatore, un salvatore ecc.
> ...



Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca… lo stesso pensiero. Non reclamo affatto, volevo evidenziare proprio che non può risolvere nulla, è solo uno scrittore.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Porta do dal fatto che il 90% degli italiani non legge e del 10% leggono ruolo riviste un buon 3/4% pochi  Non capisco molto perché tanto ostruzionismo su Saviano , se è per i soldi che può aver guadagnato rispondo che come ogni scrittore vende i suoi diritti, quindi a meno che non vi stiano sul kaiser tutti gli scrittori non capisco il problema. Se criticate il suo appeal mediatico ( considerando che sono gli stessi media che creano i personaggi e ci campano ) risponderei che pure pinco pallino del GF 1/2/3/4/5 ect per un periodo di tempo lo è stato ma tutti Sti scudi alzati ci scommetto non vi sono stati Se contestate la  scorta quella esula dalla volontà dello stesso che viene decisa da chi è preposto alla sicurezza della società.  se è una questione di simpatia nulla da dire ma allora basta dire mi sta sulle palle e finisce lì Altro da dire?Ancora non avete focalizzato che il motivo della condanna a morte di Saviano non è il libro ma* la sfida *che ne è conseguita (complici i media )



voleva fare leggere il libro ai camorristi e poi interrogarli??


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato le parole di bocca… lo stesso pensiero.



Ciao

continuo ad essere più concisa ... :mrgreen:


:rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che sia il ruolo ...
> alcuni lo vedono come un eroe, un denunciatore, un salvatore ecc.
> ...


in realtà coloro che gonfiano come sempre sono i media che però d'altro canto almeno in piccola parte informano. :mrgreen: Pro e contro.


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> continuo ad essere più concisa ... :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



E' natura, non riuscirò mai a essere conciso.
Adoro i fiumi di parole.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clem, arivaffanculo, con sciallanza e amicizia però


Ho cambiato il codice.

Mi dite questo da smartphone come si vede.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in realtà coloro che gonfiano come sempre sono i media che però d'altro canto almeno in piccola parte informano. :mrgreen: Pro e contro.



Ciao

certo. 
Ma informano, anche con sottintesi che illudono e storpiano ... 
Alla fine, le opinioni si disputano soprattutto su ciò ... e il contenuto? 


sienne


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la *sfida* che ne è conseguita (complici i media )


Ritieni che la Mondadori possa accettare di appoggiare Saviano in una sfida contro la camorra?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho cambiato il codice.
> 
> Mi dite questo da smartphone come si vede.



Non so da smartphone, ma su pc funzionava meglio l'altro.
Si apriva e si richiudeva con un clic, questo una volta aperto non si richiude, ma lo ritrovo chiuso se cambio pagina e ritorno. E quando ritorno c'è "Mostra testo nascosto" invece che "spoiler"


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo.
> Ma informano, anche con sottintesi che illudono e storpiano ...
> ...



Nel breve periodo che ho fatto attività politica preparavamo dei comunicati stampa che consegnavamo ai giornalisti che pari pari (quasi) ricopiavano sui loro quotidiani.
Diciamo che per fare del buon giornalismo c'è bisogno di editori coraggiosi.
In genere gli editori oggi pensano ai bilanci.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so da smartphone, ma su pc funzionava meglio l'altro.
> Si apriva e si richiudeva con un clic, questo una volta aperto non si richiude, ma lo ritrovo chiuso se cambio pagina e ritorno. E quando ritorno c'è "Mostra testo nascosto" invece che "spoiler"


La dicitura Mostra testo nascosto l'ho cambiata io....Adesso dovrebbe venire sempre quella.

Il fatto che non si richiuda è voluto. L'altra appesantiva troppo il forum. Tanto, una volta che hai voluto leggere il testo nascosto, perché richiuderlo.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Nel breve periodo che ho fatto attività politica preparavamo dei comunicati stampa che consegnavamo ai giornalisti che pari pari (quasi) ricopiavano sui loro quotidiani.
> Diciamo che per fare del buon giornalismo c'è bisogno di editori coraggiosi.
> In genere gli editori oggi pensano ai bilanci.



Ciao

infatti. E lasciamo stare la Mondadori ... 
Lui non ha denunciato nulla. Ha riportato quello, in forma di auto-racconto
basato su articoli, che tutti sanno ... figuriamoci se non lo sanno ... 
Infatti. Nessun rischio. Ora che lui sia stato minacciato e abbia la scorta, 
è più una conseguenza, secondo me, del gonfiamento ... e ciò mi dispiace. 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Saviano va bene come scrittore di libri di successo.
> E' il personaggio che è stato creato, il paladino martire dell'antimafia, che è esagerato, è quella specie di idolatria per cui non è possibile parlare male di lui se no si è automaticamente classificati negativamente che mi sta sulle balle. Quando ho letto Gomorra Saviano non era nessuno e il libro non mi è piaciuto più di tanto, certe parti sono esageratamente romanzate, più da cassetta che da inchiesta. Però mi son detto, "è un ottimo libro divulgativo per chi ancora non crede a certe cose, perché è facile e semplice da leggere", perché qui a Milano e dintorni c'è ancora gente che pensa che la camorra sia affare di Napoli, che la Mafia sia in Sicilia, che la ndrangheta veleggi nei casolari dispersi della Calabria, quando da anni passano flussi enormi di denaro proprio da noi…
> Poi è stato creato il "Mito" e la gente ha cominciato a vedere Saviano per quel che non è.
> Saviano è uno scrittore, non fa antimafia. Punto.


il punto è Saviano non si è assunto il ruolo gli è stato imposto dagli eventi, dalla concatenazione delle cose, dai media, dall'opinione pubblica.  io immagino che Saviano non avesse manco la minima idea di star scrivendo un futuro best  seller. Sapeva di scrivere di un argomento complesso e non accessibilissimo in generale questo si ma solo questo poi il resto è arrivato in sequenza un po' come uno sciatore che nel fuoripista solleva una piccola parte di neve che diventa una valanga :mrgreen: La sua posizione non è comodissima da una parte un merito di aver acceso i riflettori dall'altra  la sfiga di non avere più una vita normale


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La dicitura Mostra testo nascosto l'ho cambiata io....Adesso dovrebbe venire sempre quella.
> 
> Il fatto che non si richiuda è voluto. L'altra appesantiva troppo il forum. Tanto, una volta che hai voluto leggere il testo nascosto, perché richiuderlo.


Su iphone non si apre


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti. E lasciamo stare la Mondadori ...
> Lui non ha denunciato nulla. Ha riportato quello, in forma di auto-racconto
> ...



Conseguenza o anche parte del gonfiamento.
Comunque la Mondadori ha fatto un bel marketing su Gomorra. Dice Saviano:
"La prima tiratura era di 5.000 copie, comprese le 500 per la stampa. Poi il passaggio televisivo da Daria Bignardi mi ha portato in classifica al decimo posto. E molto si deve agli editori stranieri che hanno comprato il libro prima del risultato italiano. Una specie di "marchio di qualità" sul mercato di casa nostra". 
Manca un passaggio.
La prima 5000 è niente, e non si va tra i primi dieci con 5000.
Tiriamo di più noi con i nostri libri, che nessuno conosce.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> voleva fare leggere il libro ai camorristi e poi interrogarli??


:rotfl::rotfl:No che poi se no doveva pure dargli ottimo che erano preparatissimi :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo.
> Ma informano, anche con sottintesi che illudono e storpiano ...
> ...


Infatti ho scritto in minimo  Prendi i fatti e lascia i commenti senza leggerli


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ritieni che la Mondadori possa accettare di appoggiare Saviano in una sfida contro la camorra?


Ha ritirato il libro dal commercio ?


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ha ritirato il libro dal commercio ?


Io mi ricordo pigne pure al supermercato.
Ne han fatto una tiratura della madonna dopo i passaggi televisivi.


----------



## sienne (11 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo pigne pure al supermercato.
> Ne han fatto una tiratura della madonna dopo i passaggi televisivi.



Ciao

Anche all'estero. 
riviste come lo Spiegel hanno riportato più interviste ... 
E la copertina era da vedere un po' ovunque ... 
La critica era piuttosto sobria. Si basava di più sullo stile ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (11 Giugno 2014)

La questione della tiratura. Prima edizione aprile 2006. Seconda maggio 2006. Io ho la seconda.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì, infatti si dice che la storia la fa chi vince:singleeye:
> comunque ti capisco, anche nel diritto le certezze sono ben poche, dottrina e giurisprudenza litigano tra di loro e anche tra le loro correnti dominanti e minoritarie, un delirio totale


Deve essere molto bello, checché se ne dica: dal punto di vista filosofico-sociale-culturale il diritto è veramente avvincente. Ho fatto (per mia sfortuna in modo superficiale, grazie a me) varie chiacchierate con un amico che sta studiando il common law (già avvocato italiano ma fa una seconda laurea in uk, appunto) e mi diceva cose interessantissime riguardo le differenze fra i due diritti e perché si sono formati così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, non leggerai ma a scrivere per rispondere ci riesci, e come fai usi il braille?


leggo solo la prima riga, come faccio da mesi, per il resto comincio a scompisciarmi (specie adesso, che ormai ti so come geometra, è uno spasso :risata. Che vuoi, le vita arride, a volte. Il resto non ho letto, avrai ragione tu, come sempre. Ma grazie per queste risate di cuore, mi servivano. :bacissimo:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> leggo solo la prima riga, come faccio da mesi, per il resto comincio a scompisciarmi (specie adesso, che ormai ti so come geometra, è uno spasso :risata. Che vuoi, le vita arride, a volte. Il resto non ho letto, avrai ragione tu, come sempre. Ma grazie per queste risate di cuore, mi servivano. :bacissimo:


Ma se facessi il geometra o il contadino o il camionista o l'imbianchino o l'odontotecnico o il commesso o il muratore o che, cioè, cos'è che ti fa ridere? Perchè poi devi essere tanto falsa da non essere manco onesta nel dire che leggi tutto come hai sempre fatto? Ma quanto povera sei, umanamente parlando?


----------



## Eratò (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> leggo solo la prima riga, come faccio da mesi, per il resto comincio a scompisciarmi (specie adesso, che ormai ti so come geometra, è uno spasso :risata. Che vuoi, le vita arride, a volte. Il resto non ho letto, avrai ragione tu, come sempre. Ma grazie per queste risate di cuore, mi servivano. :bacissimo:


non vorrei intromettermi nella vostra discussione ma cos' hanno i geometri che non va?


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se facessi il geometra o il contadino o il camionista o l'imbianchino o l'odontotecnico o il commesso o il muratore o che, cioè, cos'è che ti fa ridere? Perchè poi devi essere tanto falsa da non essere manco onesta nel dire che leggi tutto come hai sempre fatto? Ma quanto povera sei, umanamente parlando?



:risata::risata::risata:ma com'è che non capisci mai? Tu. Mi fai ridere tu  Tu geometra, poi, sghignazzare fino alla morte.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:ma com'è che non capisci mai? Tu. Mi fai ridere tu  Tu geometra, poi, sghignazzare fino alla morte.


No è che io ho capito. Tu, per dire, i geometri non li manco faresti lavorare nel campo. L'hai scritto poco fa. Anche adesso, geometra poi sghignazzare fino alla morte. I camionisti pure, con toni diversi.E' inutile che te li riporti i post, no? Se facessi il portantino, il tassista, lo spazzino, sghignazzeresti. Per dire che ti faccio tanto ridere che qualcuno, sempre secondo te, dovrebbe "rimettermi al mio posto". Pensa un po' come sei onesta, affatto classista e, soprattutto, bella dentro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è che io ho capito. Tu, per dire, i geometri non li manco faresti lavorare nel campo. L'hai scritto poco fa. Anche adesso, geometra poi sghignazzare fino alla morte. I camionisti pure, con toni diversi.E' inutile che te li riporti i post, no? Se facessi il portantino, il tassista, lo spazzino, sghignazzeresti. Per dire che ti faccio tanto ridere che qualcuno, sempre secondo te, dovrebbe "rimettermi al mio posto". Pensa un po' come sei onesta, affatto classista e, soprattutto, bella dentro.


nel campo dell'architettura/edilizia, mica nel campo agricolo . Le altre righe non le leggo, m'è cara questa abitudine. Tanto come sempre hai ragione tu, sempre sempre sempre :risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel campo dell'architettura/edilizia, mica nel campo agricolo . Le altre righe non le leggo, m'è cara questa abitudine. Tanto come sempre hai ragione tu, sempre sempre sempre :risata:


Quale abitudine? Tu leggi tutto, ma tutto tutto tutto. Poi, ho ragione eccome. Fai la ricercatrice di storia dell'arte? Fai la ricercatrice di storia dell'arte. Punto. Di edilizia abbozzala che non capisci un cazzo, come di tanto altro che non sto qui a riportare per brevità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale (...)


 Scusa, c'avrei da godere della visione di Norman Reedus versione balestriere in accento southern drawl inlove, rimandiamo? Baci (comunque hai ragione tu, sempre sempre sempre sempre sempre :risata.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Deve essere molto bello, checché se ne dica: dal punto di vista filosofico-sociale-culturale il diritto è veramente avvincente. Ho fatto (per mia sfortuna in modo superficiale, grazie a me) varie chiacchierate con un amico che sta studiando il common law (già avvocato italiano ma fa una seconda laurea in uk, appunto) e mi diceva cose interessantissime riguardo le differenze fra i due diritti e perché si sono formati così.



molto affascinante la common law, ho fatto qualche esame, tipo diritto e procedura penale comparati, e anche storia del diritto moderno
invece ti dirò che riguardo al nostro preferisco la giurisprudenza, invece la dottrina la trovo piuttosto insopportabile e assurdamente intricata


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quale abitudine? Tu leggi tutto, ma tutto tutto tutto. Poi, ho ragione eccome. Fai la ricercatrice di storia dell'arte? Fai la ricercatrice di storia dell'arte. Punto.* Di edilizia abbozzala che non capisci un cazzo*, come di tanto altro che non sto qui a riportare per brevità.


ma chiedi pure a me caro Joey, che di edilizia so tutto:mrgreen:

che te serve?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Scusa, c'avrei da godere della visione di Norman Reedus versione balestriere in accento southern drawl inlove, rimandiamo? Baci (comunque hai ragione tu, sempre sempre sempre sempre sempre :risata.


Cvd. Poveretta.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma chiedi pure a me caro Joey, che di edilizia so tutto:mrgreen:
> 
> che te serve?


Giusto che non cambi mai.


----------



## free (11 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Giusto che non cambi mai.


ok, a disposizione, non essere timido:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'è una sequenza logica che mi sfugge? :mrgreen: Ciao clementina


No nessuna logica

Ho aperto questo thread apposta per fare domande senza connessione logica



Tu cosa hai mangiato per cena?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No nessuna logica
> 
> Ho aperto questo thread apposta per fare domande senza connessione logica
> 
> ...


Si muove la mano....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si muove la mano....


Azz!!!


allora é vivo!!! Ma con tutti quei proiettili? Avrà avuto il giubbotto antiproiettile?


----------



## disincantata (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma fa caldo! Si muore!



Mia figlia è sul divano con me e lei ha la trapunta sulle gambe ahahah  io sto bene in canottiera!


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Santa aria condizionata


----------



## disincantata (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi mi offre una vacanza ? :carneval: Funziona così ? :mrgreen:



IO se ti accontenti di un comodo divano letto..............però il panorama è da sogno!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No nessuna logica
> 
> Ho aperto questo thread apposta per fare domande senza connessione logica
> 
> ...


Ops tornata orra dal barbecue gIu al parco  Tagliata di chianina con patate e verdure grigliate


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> IO se ti accontenti di un comodo divano letto..............però il panorama è da sogno!


Grazie un bel panorama per rilassarsi :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ops tornata orra dal barbecue gIu al parco  Tagliata di chianina con patate e verdure grigliate


Buona


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ops tornata orra dal barbecue gIu al parco  Tagliata di chianina con patate e verdure grigliate


Alla faccia dei vegani!

ma il parco é pubblico? Vi lasciano fare i barbecue?


----------



## Nicka (11 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mia figlia è sul divano con me e lei ha la trapunta sulle gambe ahahah  io sto bene in canottiera!


Il mio moroso mi chiama Stufetta...
Stasera l'ho abbracciato, lui era fresco e io parevo un forno...
Le sue dolci parole "cazzo se accarezzi un pinguino lo ammazzi!!"

Quanto ammmmmmmore!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Buona


Si io la mangio poco cotta e devo dire era ottima e poi tanta gente, ottima musica , tanto da bere e sdraio per rilassarti dopo aver mangiato :smile: Prima aperitivo alla fine mohjto:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Alla faccia dei vegani!
> 
> ma il parco é pubblico? Vi lasciano fare i barbecue?


E una manifestazione che dura una settimana, si parco pubblico molto grande dove ci sono varie attività sportive vicino alla zona stadio, molto carino perché non solo ci sono stand di noti ristoranti che offrono ogni tipo di grigliata a prezzi modici ma ci sono anche stando dove puoi acquistare pesce, carne, verdure.  Formaggi, salumi ect e poi organizzarti da solo la figlia in uno spazio apposito dove ci sono ua. Ventina di griglie professionali molto grandi e tanta legna a disposizione :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (11 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si io la mangio poco cotta e devo dire era ottima e poi tanta gente, ottima musica , tanto da bere e sdraio per rilassarti dopo aver mangiato :smile: Prima aperitivo alla fine mohjto:smile:


Sei ubriaca?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei ubriaca?


No perché per un mohito ? :smile:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Io*

Io però continuo a non capire.Non capisco cosa cazzo c'entra cosa siamo e chi siamo fuori da qui.Trovo la cosa veramente sgradevole giudicare chi scrive qui dentro per l'attività professionale che svolge fuori.Che cazzo c'entra?non capisco quanto possa valere un percorso accademico o scrivere di essere laureati su un forum,a me sembra una cosa da perfetti imbecilli.Ma fondamentalmente che c'entra?a me sta simpatico jb,e mi sarebbe simpatico anche se si vendesse il culo negli autogrill,se avesse la terza media.Io con spider e danny ho avuto da ridire  per quello che sono qui dentro,per le opinioni che esprimono,non capisco questo continuo mettere in mezzo, io faccio questo ...tu fai quello....io rido perchè sei geometra....,piango se sei un idraulico...,ma siete così coglioni qui dentro?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché per un mohito ? :smile:


No. Perché hai scritto:

poi organizzarti da solo la figlia in uno spazio apposito dove ci sono ua. Ventina di griglie 



Di chi è la figlia? Mi sono persa


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però continuo a non capire.Non capisco cosa cazzo c'entra cosa siamo e chi siamo fuori da qui.Trovo la cosa veramente sgradevole giudicare chi scrive qui dentro per l'attività professionale che svolge fuori.Che cazzo c'entra?non capisco quanto possa valere un percorso accademico o scrivere di essere laureati su un forum,a me sembra una cosa da perfetti imbecilli.Ma fondamentalmente che c'entra?a me sta simpatico jb,e mi sarebbe simpatico anche se si vendesse il culo negli autogrill,se avesse la terza media.Io con spider e danny ho avuto da ridire  per quello che sono qui dentro,per le opinioni che esprimono,non capisco questo continuo mettere in mezzo, io faccio questo ...tu fai quello....io rido perchè sei geometra....,piango se sei un idraulico...,ma siete così coglioni qui dentro?



hai ragione oscuro! Adesso basta!




fai una domanda a cazzo di cane (o belin di cane). Tocca a te!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Aggiungo*

Come se l'attività professionale di una persona debba per forza dare minore o maggiore dignità.Mi spiace notare come così in basso spesso ci vanno a finire proprio le persone che millantano lauree e percorsi accademici.....Ho avuto la grande fortuna di lavorare vicino a persone di alto spessore sociale e culturale , quello che mi ha sempre colpito e la loro grande umanità e umiltà.....!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Ok*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> hai ragione oscuro! Adesso basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La mia domanda è:la camminata zoccoleggiante di una donna è voluta o naturale?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come se l'attività professionale di una persona debba per forza dare minore o maggiore dignità.Mi spiace notare come così in basso spesso ci vanno a finire proprio le persone che millantano lauree e percorsi accademici.....Ho avuto la grande fortuna di lavorare vicino a persone di alto spessore sociale e culturale , quello che mi ha sempre colpito e la loro grande umanità e umiltà.....!



Appunto! Come me, vero Oscuro? Mi sono pure sposata con un delinquente, altro che pregiudizi!

Adesso però devi fare la domanda a cazzo! Dai Oscuro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia domanda è:la camminata zoccoleggiante di una donna è voluta o naturale?



Ah ecco! Secondo me è naturale! Altrimenti non si spiega perché ci siano un sacco di zoccole che non sanno fare la camminata zoccoleggiante!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come se l'attività professionale di una persona debba per forza dare minore o maggiore dignità.Mi spiace notare come così in basso spesso ci vanno a finire proprio le persone che millantano lauree e percorsi accademici.....Ho avuto la grande fortuna di lavorare vicino a persone di alto spessore sociale e culturale , quello che mi ha sempre colpito e la loro grande umanità e umiltà.....!


ma guarda che io mica rido perché non è laureato: era chiaro che non lo fosse, non ci voleva uno scienziato. E umiltà Joey? :risata::risata::risata: Essù, vai al mare, così ti rinfreschi le idee.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che io mica rido perché non è laureato: era chiaro che non lo fosse, non ci voleva uno scienziato. E umiltà Joey? :risata::risata::risata: Essù, vai al mare, così ti rinfreschi le idee.


Guarda che non è difficile da capire quello che ho scritto.....Cosa cambia se jb e laureato o meno?io e te non ci siamo simpatici ,e non mi interessa cosa fai e chi sei fuori di qui,non ho capito cosa ti cambia....Per il resto potrei invitare te ad andare al mare,ma credo cambierebbe poco o nulla...!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Cosa pensate del fatto che Uma Thurman e Quentin Tarantino si sono messi insieme? Si chiacchierava già dai tempi di Pulp Fiction che ci fosse qualcosa... Insomma, ci hanno messo solo una ventina d'anni a uscire allo scoperto


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che io *mica rido perché non è laureato: era chiaro che non lo fosse, non ci voleva uno scienziato. E umiltà Joey?* :risata::risata::risata: Essù, vai al mare, così ti rinfreschi le idee.


Però pian piano scopriremo che hai pure un master in "pratica della divinazione tratta dal volo degli uccelli" in uso nell’antica Roma quindi staresti nel tuo ... per l'umiltà già detto in passato ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che non è difficile da capire quello che ho scritto.....Cosa cambia se jb e laureato o meno?io e te non ci siamo simpatici ,e non mi interessa cosa fai e chi sei fuori di qui,non ho capito cosa ti cambia....Per il resto potrei invitare te ad andare al mare,ma credo cambierebbe poco o nulla...!



al mare con te non ci andrei nemmeno se fossero 76 gradi, chiaramente, e confermo che non hai capito nulla. Magari una doccetta fredda?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Cioè*

Jb non è il massimo dell'umiltà, non ho capito cosa c'entrerebbe la sua presunta attività professionale,magari tu che hai studiato una vita,puoi aiutarmi a capire, se non ti faccio sprecare tempo prezioso.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che io mica rido perché non è laureato: *era chiaro che non lo fosse, non ci voleva uno scienziato*. E umiltà Joey? :risata::risata::risata: Essù, vai al mare, così ti rinfreschi le idee.


AhahahahahhAHHAHAHAhhHAhahhahahahHAhAHAHhahaHAhHAAHhAhahaHAHhAHhah!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Perché non mi caga nessuno?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché non mi caga nessuno?



Ma secondo te, se io avessi il sogno di tradurre uno dei libri di Pratchett, e se lo facessi, a chi potrei proporre la mia traduzione perchè si decidessero a pubblicarla?

Diamine, tolgono all'Italia la possibilità di leggere la parte migliore della sua opera letteraria....


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché non mi caga nessuno?


Stitici? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Anna*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> al mare con te non ci andrei nemmeno se fossero 76 gradi, chiaramente, e confermo che non hai capito nulla. Magari una doccetta fredda?


Si, in effetti non ricordo di averti invitato a venire al mare con me, mi romperei i coglioni tutta una santa giornata.....,avresti da ridire su tutto,la sabbia sul lettino,l'ombrellone dai colori troppo sgargianti,sui vicini,sul bagnino,sul colore poco cristallino del mare,sulla temperatura dell'acqua,e magari non sai neanche nuotare.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, se io avessi il sogno di tradurre uno dei libri di Pratchett, e se lo facessi, a chi potrei proporre la mia traduzione perchè si decidessero a pubblicarla?
> 
> Diamine, tolgono all'Italia la possibilità di leggere la parte migliore della sua opera letteraria....


Prova con Feltrinelli. O Adelphi (Adelphi esiste ancora? Stanno chiudendo tutti...)


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Prova con Feltrinelli. O Adelphi (Adelphi esiste ancora? Stanno chiudendo tutti...)



Cmq sono scemi eh?

Uno scrittore famosissimo, ha ricevuto un sacco di riconoscimenti e premi, è pure simpatico e caratterialmente figo, scrive, se volessi usare un termine estremamente riduttivo- fantasy, che si vende come il pane.... e lasciano metà della sua produzione non tradotta.

Mà.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Vabbè basta, su. Cioè, di che cazzo parliamo. Scrissi all'epoca, non mi ricordo per quale motivo, che non ero laureato. Ma io non ho problemi, nel senso: io sto bene. Ci sto bene con me e con quello che faccio. Non ho desiderio di rivalsa verso nessuno, per nessun motivo. Lavorativamente parlando mi faccio il mio discretissimo culo ma tant'è, non sono il solo e non sarà sicuramente l'ultimo. Cioè, qua dovrei pure prendere per buona l'idea che era evidente che non fossi laureato (...) detto da sta svantaggiata a cui piacerebbe molto che qualcuno mi rimettesse al posto mio perchè l'ho accartocciata più volte non tanto perchè sono stronzo io, ma perchè è una patetica cogliona frustrata e tarata lei. Cioè, di che parliamo, ripeto? Qualsiasi cosa scrive Annablume è evidente che lo scrive perchè se potrebbe mi butterebbe dentro un pilastro e poi mi ricoprirebbe di cemento a presa rapida, tanto per rimanere nel tema dell'edilizia. C'è poco altro da dire.


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non capisco, sinceramente ... 
non capisco, da dove si dovrebbe notare ... 

la nostra qualità sta nel semplicissimo fatto,
di fare quello che facciamo al meglio ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè basta, su. Cioè, di che cazzo parliamo. Scrissi all'epoca, non mi ricordo per quale motivo, che non ero laureato. Ma io non ho problemi, nel senso: io sto bene. Ci sto bene con me e con quello che faccio. Non ho desiderio di rivalsa verso nessuno, per nessun motivo. Lavorativamente parlando mi faccio il mio discretissimo culo ma tant'è, non sono il solo e non sarà sicuramente l'ultimo. Cioè, qua dovrei pure prendere per buona l'idea che era evidente che non fossi laureato (...) detto da sta svantaggiata a cui piacerebbe molto che qualcuno mi rimettesse al posto mio perchè l'ho accartocciata più volte non tanto perchè sono stronzo io, ma perchè è una patetica cogliona frustrata e tarata lei. Cioè, di che parliamo, ripeto? Qualsiasi cosa scrive Annablume è evidente che lo scrive perchè *se potrebbe* mi butterebbe dentro un pilastro e poi mi ricoprirebbe di cemento a presa rapida, tanto per rimanere nel tema dell'edilizia. C'è poco altro da dire.




...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La mia domanda è:la camminata zoccoleggiante di una donna è voluta o naturale?



dipende dal culo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...



Cattiva!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cattiva!



apposta ci ho messo le faccine, zoccola spoileratrice che non sei altro


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...


E' un mondo difficile, scrivo di fretta, non rileggo, faccio un po' di cose insieme e, dicevamo, sono una capra.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non capisco, sinceramente ...
> non capisco, *da dove si dovrebbe notare ...
> ...


non so... Infatti di me non lo direbbe nessuno... eppure...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non so... Infatti di me non lo direbbe nessuno... eppure...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Smack!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cattiva!


No, ma ci sta eh. Per carità, capita anche ai migliori. Ma da questo si noterebbe che non sono laureato? Così, per sapere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile, scrivo di fretta, non rileggo, faccio un po' di cose insieme e, dicevamo, *sono una capra*.



no, sono io che ho il riflesso condizionato


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma ci sta eh. Per carità, capita anche ai migliori. Ma da questo si noterebbe che non sono laureato? Così, per sapere.



No é capitato anche a me e Minerva Maleficent me l'aveva grassettato (3 o 4 anni fa!)

Poi ho aspettato paziente paziente tutti questi anni finché non ha scritto "misandersting" e l'ho grassettata io!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, sono io che ho il riflesso condizionato


Ou, va bene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma ci sta eh. Per carità, capita anche ai migliori. Ma da questo si noterebbe che non sono laureato? Così, per sapere.



dipende dai casi
nel mio team sono l'unica laureata e SI NOTA, eccome se si nota.
non solo per i modi, ma soprattutto per i tempi: quindi dire che la laurea, a volte, non fa la differenza è una palese minchiata

in altri contesti ho avuto a che fare con laureati la cui laurea faceva la differenza, ma al contrario


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende dai casi
> nel mio team sono l'unica laureata e SI NOTA, eccome se si nota.
> non solo per i modi, ma soprattutto per i tempi: quindi dire che la laurea, a volte, non fa la differenza è una palese minchiata
> 
> in altri contesti ho avuto a che fare con laureati la cui laurea faceva la differenza, ma al contrario


Ma è chiaro che nella realtà lì fuori dipende dai casi (...) ma su un forum del cazzo su internet in cui non è che si parla di fisica quantistica ma di tutt'altro mi si dovrebbe spiegare, anche se penso sia realmente inutile che le motivazioni sono piuttosto evidenti e lo ho scritte prima, da cosa si noterebbe che io, tu o qualcun altro è laureato piuttosto che no.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè basta, su. Cioè, di che cazzo parliamo. Scrissi all'epoca, non mi ricordo per quale motivo, che non ero laureato. Ma io non ho problemi, nel senso: io sto bene. Ci sto bene con me e con quello che faccio. Non ho desiderio di rivalsa verso nessuno, per nessun motivo. Lavorativamente parlando mi faccio il mio discretissimo culo ma tant'è, non sono il solo e non sarà sicuramente l'ultimo. Cioè, qua dovrei pure prendere per buona l'idea che era evidente che non fossi laureato (...) detto da sta svantaggiata a cui piacerebbe molto che qualcuno mi rimettesse al posto mio perchè l'ho accartocciata più volte non tanto perchè sono stronzo io, ma perchè è una patetica cogliona frustrata e tarata lei. Cioè, di che parliamo, ripeto? Qualsiasi cosa scrive Annablume è evidente che lo scrive perchè se potrebbe mi butterebbe dentro un pilastro e poi mi ricoprirebbe di cemento a presa rapida, tanto per rimanere nel tema dell'edilizia. C'è poco altro da dire.


Si, ma io ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo c'entrerebbe poi....


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

ma si cresce per tutta una vita, poi dipende cosa si fa nella vita. 
Tanti mestieri non richiedono una laurea, ma una specializzazione. 

Qui, i mestieri manuali hanno un grandissimo valore, spesso più che una laurea. 
Vogliamo mettere i pasticceri? Chi maneggia il cioccolato? Cuochi? Orefici?
Orologiai? Parrucchieri? ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, ma io ancora non ho capito cosa cazzo c'entrerebbe poi....


Allora: se io scrivo a Minni che fa le foto a cazzo e mangia a sbafo ai matrimoni perchè fa la fotografa, è evidente che sto cazzarando tanto per darle fastidio. Ovviamente lei fa il suo lavoro ed il mio è uno sfottò. Poi lascia perdere che è matta e magari s'incazza, ma quella è la menopausa che parla, mica lei.
Il punto è che invece AnnaBlume ne fa proprio una questione di classe (upper class, anyone?). Cioè, lì la cosa diventa sostanziale, capito? E' diverso.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dipende dal culo


Non credo.Secondo me alcune camminate sono artefatte....!Ho frequentato donne che in strada camminano in un modo,dentro casa in un altro....


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma si cresce per tutta una vita, poi dipende cosa si fa nella vita.
> Tanti mestieri non richiedono una laurea, ma una specializzazione.
> ...


Sienne cara....io sono portatissimo per la"manualità"...mi dovrebbero dare una laurea "Honoris pippa"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che nella realtà lì fuori dipende dai casi (...) ma su un forum del cazzo su internet in cui non è che si parla di fisica quantistica ma di tutt'altro mi si dovrebbe spiegare, anche se penso sia realmente inutile che le motivazioni sono piuttosto evidenti e lo ho scritte prima, da cosa si noterebbe che io, tu o qualcun altro è laureato piuttosto che no.



concordo
posso solo dire che un percorso di studi, se sfruttato bene, può fare la differenza sulla forma mentis (che,a me, nel caso di utenti che stanno qui sopra e con cui interagisco da molto, si manifesta nei meccanismi del ragionamento, dell'argomentare) e non solo sulle competenze. questo l'ho sempre pensato.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo
> posso solo dire che un percorso di studi, se sfruttato bene, *può fare la differenza sulla forma mentis *(che,a me, nel caso di utenti che stanno qui sopra e con cui interagisco da molto, si manifesta nei meccanismi del ragionamento, dell'argomentare) e non solo sulle competenze. questo l'ho sempre pensato.


Anche in negativo, temo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non credo.Secondo me alcune camminate sono artefatte....!Ho frequentato donne che in strada camminano in un modo,dentro casa in un altro....



allora lì si tratta di forma mentis


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Anche in negativo, temo.



esatto. può portare ad aprirsi o a irrigidirsi


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: se io scrivo a Minni che fa le foto a cazzo e mangia a sbafo ai matrimoni perchè fa la fotografa, è evidente che sto cazzarando tanto per darle fastidio. Ovviamente lei fa il suo lavoro ed il mio è uno sfottò. Poi lascia perdere che è matta e magari s'incazza, ma quella è la menopausa che parla, mica lei.
> Il punto è che invece AnnaBlume ne fa proprio una questione di classe (upper class, anyone?). Cioè, lì la cosa diventa sostanziale, capito? E' diverso.


Non ho capito comunque un cazzo:rotfl::rotfl:!Annab ne fa una questione di classe?e allora cosa cazzo si è iscritta a fare in un forum del genere?quando ti iscrivi a tradi.net non è richiesto alcun titolo di studio.... quindi che cazzo ne fai a fare una questione di classe scusa?Io vado al cinema e mi girano i coglioni se nella sala ci sono persone con la terza media:rotfl::rotfl: ma state scherzando vero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, ma ci sta eh. Per carità, capita anche ai migliori. Ma da questo si noterebbe che non sono laureato? Così, per sapere.


vediamo: perché conosci solo quel che ti piace e il resto lo irridi (dunque non solo non hai mezzi strumentali, ma nemmeno la tendenza, l'impianto, alla conoscenza; per altro irridi nel modo più ottuso/volgare possibile), leggi solo letteratura d'evasione e mi pare tu veda film d'azione e poco più; la lista è continua ed è lunghissima, ma la salto. La concludo, però, con il fatto che scazzi un congiuntivo su tre, sia che tu venga corretto o no; il che vuol dire, chiaramente, che non solo non sei laureato, ma non hai fatto nemmeno un liceo. Scazzare i congiuntivi non è questione di errore di digitazione: è un errore del pensiero, tipica dei professionali e tecnici, per altro. Ma tu sei presentuoso, secondo te vai bene per tutto, e anzi, sei meglio di altri, sempre. In altre parole: ignoranza presuntuosa. Non a caso sghignazzo, al di là delle tue -con errori grammaticali- illazioni: hai scelto il lavoro perfetto, da perfetto presuntuoso. Peggio di quello ci sono  solo gli infermieri che fanno i medici e gli odontotecnici che fanno i dentisti. Solo che loro sono illegali.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

e di buffon e la d'amico ne vogliamo parlare o guardiamo solo all'estero?





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cosa pensate del fatto che Uma Thurman e Quentin Tarantino si sono messi insieme? Si chiacchierava già dai tempi di Pulp Fiction che ci fosse qualcosa... Insomma, ci hanno messo solo una ventina d'anni a uscire allo scoperto


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

ehi clem...secondo te la marino ha consumato col marito?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e di buffon e la d'amico ne vogliamo parlare o guardiamo solo all'estero?


Ah ci sono rimasta così male...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vediamo: perché conosci solo quel che ti piace e il resto lo irridi (dunque non solo non hai mezzi strumentali, ma nemmeno la tendenza, l'impianto, alla conoscenza; per altro irridi nel modo più ottuso/volgare possibile), *leggi solo letteratura d'evasione e mi pare tu veda film d'azione e poco più*; la lista è continua ed è lunghissima, ma la salto. La concludo, però, con il fatto che scazzi un congiuntivo su tre, sia che tu venga corretto o no; il che vuol dire, chiaramente, che non solo non sei laureato, ma non ha fatto nemmeno un liceo. Scazzare i congiuntivi non è questione di errore di digitazione: è un errore del pensiero, tipica dei professionali e tecnici, per altro. Ma tu sei presentuoso, secondo te vai bene per tutto, e anzi, sei meglio di altri, sempre. In altre parole: ignoranza presuntuosa. Non a caso sghignazzo, al di là delle tue -con errori grammaticali- illazioni: hai scelto il lavoro perfetto, da perfetto presuntuoso. Peggio di quello ci sono  solo gli infermieri che fanno i medici e gli odontotecnici che fanno i dentisti. Solo che loro sono illegali.



ultimamente questo lo faccio anch'io


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi clem...secondo te la marino ha consumato col marito?


Secondo me ci ha fatto di tutto!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

sa 





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No é capitato anche a me e Minerva Maleficent me l'aveva grassettato (3 o 4 anni fa!)
> 
> Poi ho aspettato paziente paziente tutti questi anni finché non ha scritto "misandersting" e l'ho grassettata io!!!


il cielo  quanto dovreste grassettarmi se è per questo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> e di buffon e la d'amico ne vogliamo parlare o guardiamo solo all'estero?


Hai toccato una nota dolente.Sono arrivato a discutere per questo.Io preferisco la d'amico alla seredova...mi hanno dato del matto...


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

hai buon gusto





oscuro ha detto:


> Hai toccato una nota dolente.Sono arrivato a discutere per questo.Io preferisco la d'amico alla seredova...mi hanno dato del matto...


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

la seredova è bella, ci mancherebbe...ma la d'amico ha anche fascino


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ho capito comunque un cazzo:rotfl::rotfl:!Annab ne fa una questione di classe?e allora cosa cazzo si è iscritta a fare in un forum del genere?quando ti iscrivi a tradi.net non è richiesto alcun titolo di studio.... quindi che cazzo ne fai a fare una questione di classe scusa?Io vado al cinema e mi girano i coglioni se nella sala ci sono persone con la terza media:rotfl::rotfl: ma state scherzando vero?



Embè cazzo, se le capita di mangiare vicino a camionisti quella si sposta, eh. Per dire. Al cinema magari si sta tutti al buio e non s'infastidisce, chi lo sa. Quello che voglio dire è che ad una certa le persone vengono fuori, in una maniera o nell'altra. Tu ti iscrivi al forum del tradimento perchè il tuo indubbiamente arguto fidanzato ti ha cornificata e viene fuori che è pieno di zoticoni ignoranti, o che ce n'è almeno uno che proprio non sopporti ed un altro con cui non andrebbe al mare manco fosse l'ultimo uomo sulla terra. D'altra parte qua mica siamo a Manhattan e noialtri siamo sì villici ma poco metrosexualssssss...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ultimamente questo lo faccio anch'io


beh, diciamo che passi con nonchalance dalle ricorrenze petrarchesche all'evasione alle arti marziali esotiche, e non è proprio da tutti


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro che nella realtà lì fuori dipende dai casi (...) ma su un forum del cazzo su internet in cui non è che si parla di fisica quantistica ma di tutt'altro mi si dovrebbe spiegare, anche se penso sia realmente inutile che le motivazioni sono piuttosto evidenti e lo ho scritte prima, *da cosa si noterebbe che io, tu o qualcun altro è laureato piuttosto che no.*



dagli occhiali


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la seredova è bella, ci mancherebbe...ma la d'amico ha anche fascino


Ma la D'Amico mi piace tantissimo... È solo che Buffon e la seredova mi piacevano come famigliola con i loro pupetti... Un po' come Totti e la Ilary... Mi dispiacerebbe se si lasciassero... Mi spiace quando scoppiano le famiglie, che ci volete fare?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

anatema!
a parte che non è il mio genere da decine di anni...ma il fotografo non si ferma a pranzo e non pulisce il water!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora: se io scrivo a Minni che fa le foto a cazzo e mangia a sbafo ai matrimoni perchè fa la fotografa, è evidente che sto cazzarando tanto per darle fastidio. Ovviamente lei fa il suo lavoro ed il mio è uno sfottò. Poi lascia perdere che è matta e magari s'incazza, ma quella è la menopausa che parla, mica lei.
> Il punto è che invece AnnaBlume ne fa proprio una questione di classe (upper class, anyone?). Cioè, lì la cosa diventa sostanziale, capito? E' diverso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai toccato una nota dolente.Sono arrivato a discutere per questo.Io preferisco la d'amico alla seredova...mi hanno dato del matto...





Minerva ha detto:


> la seredova è bella, ci mancherebbe...ma la d'amico ha anche fascino



le conoscete entrambe?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vediamo: perché conosci solo quel che ti piace e il resto lo irridi (dunque non solo non hai mezzi strumentali, ma nemmeno la tendenza, l'impianto, alla conoscenza; per altro irridi nel modo più ottuso/volgare possibile), leggi solo letteratura d'evasione e mi pare tu veda film d'azione e poco più; la lista è continua ed è lunghissima, ma la salto. La concludo, però, con il fatto che scazzi un congiuntivo su tre, sia che tu venga corretto o no; il che vuol dire, chiaramente, che non solo non sei laureato, ma non ha fatto nemmeno un liceo. Scazzare i congiuntivi non è questione di errore di digitazione: è un errore del pensiero, tipica dei professionali e tecnici, per altro. Ma tu sei presentuoso, secondo te vai bene per tutto, e anzi, sei meglio di altri, sempre. In altre parole: ignoranza presuntuosa. Non a caso sghignazzo, al di là delle tue -con errori grammaticali- illazioni: hai scelto il lavoro perfetto, da perfetto presuntuoso. Peggio di quello ci sono solo gli infermieri che fanno i medici e gli odontotecnici che fanno i dentisti. Solo che loro sono illegali.


Ipse dixit. Io non so realmente cosa rispondere. Boh. Ecco che è venuta fuori. Letturatura d'evasione è male se leggi solo quella perchè ti fa sbagliare un congiuntivo su tre (addirittura poi) che la leggono solo i tecnici del corso di meccanica dell'ITIS di Conigliano Calabro, perchè io vedo i film d'azione allora sono indubbiamente una brutta persona e pure GNorante e SICURAMENTE non laureata, e anzi MANCO ho fatto il Liceo (ORRORISSIMO SCHIFILTORZZZ!!!) che poi Scongiuntivo male perchè un ERRORE di PENSIERO (cioè, io PENSO i CONGIUNTIVI SBAGLIATISSSS!!!)!!!
Dai oh. Di che cazzo parliamo, ripeto. Però sono presuntuoso, io, non tu. Io.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le conoscete entrambe?


certo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè cazzo, se le capita di mangiare vicino a camionisti quella si sposta, eh.


veramente io non vado proprio nelle trattorie, perché -non ci arrivi nemmeno se te lo piantano in testa, geom.- i piatti che cucinano, lì, non sono proprio nelle mie corde. Non mi appanzo di pasta, aborro le cose unte e mangio solo assaggini fusion, se posso. E bevo vini da una carta, se posso, non 'quello della casa' (ma che ne sai, tu, bevi pepsi e non te ne vergogni...). Questa, era la chiave, ma, come dicevo, non ci arrivi proprio. Ah, certo, hai ragione tu sempre sempre (le altre frasi non le ho lette, gira e ti rigira scrivi -male- sempre la stessa roba 'autogenetica').


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le conoscete entrambe?


Io sulla d'amico qualche zaganella me la son tirata...


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao 


senza entrare nel merito della questione ... 

ma vi è una correlazione tra tipo di studio e educazione o modo di porsi verso le persone?


Personalmente, non credo ... 

:mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sulla d'amico qualche zaganella me la son tirata...



un sacco di uomini.....


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> senza entrare nel merito della questione ...
> ...



no
secondo me però ad un laureato va riconosciuto l'impegno e la costanza, non è che la laurea te la tirano nella schiena e infatti alcuni mollano, mica è la scuola dell'obbligo
poi ovviamente purtroppo è anche questione di occasioni e possibilità, altro discorso


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> senza entrare nel merito della questione ...
> ...


Quoto
E non giudico certo qualcuno dal titolo di studio


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> no
> *secondo me però ad un laureato va riconosciuto l'impegno e la costanza*, non è che la laurea te la tirano nella schiena e infatti alcuni mollano, mica è la scuola dell'obbligo
> poi ovviamente purtroppo è anche questione di occasioni e possibilità, altro discorso


questo assoluitamente


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> senza entrare nel merito della questione ...
> ...


lasciando stare le vecchie generazioni, per le quali l'istruzione era una questione di censo ed elitaria, ora io credo di sì: se scegli di studiare è perché ti piace imparare -e accetti di default la tua ignoranza- se non lo fai no. E haivoglia se cambia l'approccio alle cose, alle idee, alle persone. Poi, se invece parli di gentilezza e simpatia, no. Ci sono stronzi scostanti ovunque e gentili simpatici ovunque, indipendentemente dagli studi fatti e non fatti.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> senza entrare nel merito della questione ...
> ...


Allora prendiamo uno a caso:Il conte:rotfl:.Ragazzi il conte dice di avere due lauree..:rotfl::rotfl:direste mai che è bilaureato?onestamente.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

:mrgreen:





oscuro ha detto:


> Allora prendiamo uno* a caso*:Il conte:rotfl:.Ragazzi il conte dice di avere due lauree..:rotfl::rotfl:direste mai che è bilaureato?onestamente.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lasciando stare le vecchie generazioni, per le quali l'istruzione era una questione di censo ed elitaria, ora io credo di sì:* se scegli di studiare è perché ti piace imparare -e accetti di default la tua ignoranza- se non lo fai no. *E haivoglia se cambia l'approccio alle cose, alle idee, alle persone. Poi, se invece parli di gentilezza e simpatia, no. Ci sono stronzi scostanti ovunque e gentili simpatici ovunque, indipendentemente dagli studi fatti e non fatti.



ma non tutti possono permettersi di proseguire gli studi, ti pare?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lasciando stare le vecchie generazioni, per le quali l'istruzione era una questione di censo ed elitaria, ora io credo di sì: se scegli di studiare è perché ti piace imparare -e accetti di default la tua ignoranza- se non lo fai no. E haivoglia se cambia l'approccio alle cose, alle idee, alle persone. Poi, se invece parli di gentilezza e simpatia, no. Ci sono stronzi scostanti ovunque e gentili simpatici ovunque, indipendentemente dagli studi fatti e non fatti.


Be ma non e' detto. c'e' chi si qualifica per esperienza e impara tantissimo comunque. io per esempio non sono laureata ma ho imparato in 4 anni quello che avrei imparato studiando....e mi sono qualificata per esperienza.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io però continuo a non capire.Non capisco cosa cazzo c'entra cosa siamo e chi siamo fuori da qui.Trovo la cosa veramente sgradevole giudicare chi scrive qui dentro per l'attività professionale che svolge fuori.Che cazzo c'entra?non capisco quanto possa valere un percorso accademico o scrivere di essere laureati su un forum,a me sembra una cosa da perfetti imbecilli.Ma fondamentalmente che c'entra?a me sta simpatico jb,e mi sarebbe simpatico anche se si vendesse il culo negli autogrill,se avesse la terza media.Io con spider e danny ho avuto da ridire  per quello che sono qui dentro,per le opinioni che esprimono,non capisco questo continuo mettere in mezzo, io faccio questo ...tu fai quello....io rido perchè sei geometra....,piango se sei un idraulico...,ma siete così coglioni qui dentro?


Uuuuuuuhhhhh!!! E' capitato anche a me di leggere riferito alla mia persona "ma cosa vuoi che possa dire una che per lavoro fa questo?" ovviamente non avendo capito un'emerita minchia di quello che faccio...
Finchè siamo su un forum lo trovo sgradevole, ma mai quanto posso trovarlo sgradevole fuori dal forum...
E' vero, è questione di classe, ma non classe sociale...proprio di classe!
Personalmente del percorso di studi della gente me ne può fregare il giusto...la cosa che mi conta è quanto ci sto bene e mi trovo bene a parlarci...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Giuro*



Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


Giuro era a caso.Ditemi voi scrive ,da laureato?bon,sghei,at salut...Concetti?moglie mogliosa,figa,frizzi lazzi e 100 cazzi.....Posta ossessivamente articoli sul meridione,sfido chiunque a scrivere che si nota che il conte è un acculturato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma non tutti possono permettersi di proseguire gli studi, ti pare?


io parlavo di studi in generale: nella fattispecie mentre digitavo pensavo alla differenza fra gli studi liceali e quelli tecnico/professionali. Comunque, più in generale, siamo in Italia: se vuoi, studi (a grandi numeri, eh: le eccezioni si trovano sempre, come in tutto); negli USA, se non te lo puoi permettere, no (tranne eccezioni, come al solito). Io l'uni me la son pagata (io io, non la mia famiglia), il resto del percorso post lauream m'han pagato loro (l'uni): se si vuole, si fa.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Uuuuuuuhhhhh!!! E' capitato anche a me di leggere riferito alla mia persona "ma cosa vuoi che possa dire una che per lavoro fa questo?" ovviamente non avendo capito un'emerita minchia di quello che faccio...
> Finchè siamo su un forum lo trovo sgradevole, ma mai quanto posso trovarlo sgradevole fuori dal forum...
> E' vero, è questione di classe, ma non classe sociale...proprio di classe!
> Personalmente del percorso di studi della gente me ne può fregare il giusto...la cosa che mi conta è quanto ci sto bene e mi trovo bene a parlarci...


Tu hai un altro grande problema...per me enorme.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Giugno 2014)

Io ho sempre preferito le persone 'solo' intelligenti a quelle 'solo' colte.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente io non vado proprio nelle trattorie, perché -non ci arrivi nemmeno se te lo piantano in testa, geom.- i piatti che cucinano, lì, non sono proprio nelle mie corde. Non mi appanzo di pasta, aborro le cose unte e mangio solo assaggini fusion, se posso. E bevo vini da una carta, se posso, non 'quello della casa' (ma che ne sai, tu, bevi pepsi e non te ne vergogni...). Questa, era la chiave, ma, come dicevo, non ci arrivi proprio. Ah, certo, hai ragione tu sempre sempre (le altre frasi non le ho lette, gira e ti rigira scrivi -male- sempre la stessa roba 'autogenetica').


Ma a te, non mi fa ricercare i post, proprio non ti piacciono i camionisti, per la stessa ragione (?) per la quale pur non capendo un cazzo di nulla di edilizia non ci faresti lavorare i geometri, nel campo. Tipo. Che poi in trattoria, visto che ci siamo ma tu che non ci entri PER PRINCIPIO non lo sai, se paghi (e manco troppo, ma forse non è tanto un punto a favore no?) volendo ti fanno insalatine, piatti vegetariani, tris di contorni e più o meno quello CHE CAZZO TI PARE, sempre ragionavolemente parlando. Ma tu siccome devi avere i tratti da upper class pur non avendone le qualità salienti (ergo: i soldi) mangi solo assaggini fusion e fetenzie assortite. Io, davvero, ti metterei una zappa in mano, che così sei solo un sacco di ossigeno buttato nel cesso.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Uuuuuuuhhhhh!!! E' capitato anche a me di leggere riferito alla mia persona "ma cosa vuoi che possa dire una che per lavoro fa questo?" ovviamente non avendo capito un'emerita minchia di quello che faccio...
> Finchè siamo su un forum lo trovo sgradevole, ma mai quanto posso trovarlo sgradevole fuori dal forum...
> E' vero, è questione di classe, ma non classe sociale...proprio di classe!
> *Personalmente del percorso di studi della gente me ne può fregare il giusto...la cosa che mi conta è quanto ci sto bene e mi trovo bene a parlarci*...


Tanto per cambiare QUOTO


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> lasciando stare le vecchie generazioni, per le quali l'istruzione era una questione di censo ed elitaria, ora io credo di sì: se scegli di studiare è perché ti piace imparare -e accetti di default la tua ignoranza- se non lo fai no. E haivoglia se cambia l'approccio alle cose, alle idee, alle persone. Poi, se invece parli di gentilezza e simpatia, no. Ci sono stronzi scostanti ovunque e gentili simpatici ovunque, indipendentemente dagli studi fatti e non fatti.



Abbi pazienza, ma c'è un altro motivo ancora possibile alla scelta di fare l'università: perchè non sai cos'altro fare e ti prendi un altro po' di tempo.
Ci sono una pletora di lauree, perdonami, che per prenderle basta non dimenticarsi improvvisamente di saper leggere e scrivere nel bel mezzo di un esame. Lauree che, *sebbene quando prese sul serio richiedono impegno costanza* etc.., possono ANCHE essere prese part time. Intendo 5 minuti al giorno.
Lauree che poi, infatti, non ti formano davvero per nulla, non hanno sbocchi lavorativi evidenti, e che creano, come sappiamo bene, schiere di giovani di belle speranze senza arte nè parte, nè idee nè futuro.

E ci sono anche casi in cui, come diceva Free, non prosegui perchè non puoi. Non perchè non vuoi o non saresti portato.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> Be ma non e' detto. c'e' chi si qualifica per esperienza e impara tantissimo comunque. io per esempio non sono laureata ma ho imparato in 4 anni quello che avrei imparato studiando....e mi sono qualificata per esperienza.


Io sono stato squalificato per aver dato un bel destro in faccia all'allenatore della squadra avversaria...va bene lo stesso?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te, non mi fa ricercare i post, proprio non ti piacico i camionisti, per la stessa ...



sì, sì, hai sempre ragione te, sempre (anche nelle altre righe, che come sai non leggo ma visto che si tratta di te mi fido). Sempre ragione, sempre. Che dicevamo dell'ignoranza presuntuosa? Ecco, quello.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono stato squalificato per aver dato un bel destro in faccia all'allenatore della squadra avversaria...va bene lo stesso?


io ti avrei ri-qualificato


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

non so di cosa stiamo parlando, sinceramente ... 

Impegno? Ma quanti mestieri non richiedono impegno costante per impararlo e che non richiedono un percorso universitario? Sono tantissimi. E che richiedono anche una continua crescita e impegno per rimanere aggiornati. 
È come in tutto. Se vuoi essere bravo in quello che fai, ciò dipende solo dal tuo impegno ... niente è gratis. 

Questo va riconosciuto. Se no parliamo di discriminazione vera e propria ... 

Edit: Ci sono mestieri, che per apprenderli durano anche più che una laurea di oggi ... 
Ma che costanza ... in tre anni hai la laurea nel sacco. Non come una volta ... 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Saviano va bene come scrittore di libri di successo.
> E' il personaggio che è stato creato, il paladino martire dell'antimafia, che è esagerato, è quella specie di idolatria per cui non è possibile parlare male di lui se no si è automaticamente classificati negativamente che mi sta sulle balle. Quando ho letto Gomorra Saviano non era nessuno e il libro non mi è piaciuto più di tanto, certe parti sono esageratamente romanzate, più da cassetta che da inchiesta. Però mi son detto, "è un ottimo libro divulgativo per chi ancora non crede a certe cose, perché è facile e semplice da leggere", perché qui a Milano e dintorni c'è ancora gente che pensa che la camorra sia affare di Napoli, che la Mafia sia in Sicilia, che la ndrangheta veleggi nei casolari dispersi della Calabria, quando da anni passano flussi enormi di denaro proprio da noi…
> Poi è stato creato il "Mito" e la gente ha cominciato a vedere Saviano per quel che non è.
> Saviano è uno scrittore, non fa antimafia. Punto.


sono pure d'accordo. Ma la colpa mica è di Saviano, se ha quell'aura. Le motivazioni vanno ricercate nella testa dei pecoroni che hanno BISOGNO dell'eroe, fino al giorno in cui cade il mito e allora l'eroe merita tutto il disprezzo possibile.
E i miti cadono tutti... a meno che non muoiano prima di cadere.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, hai sempre ragione te, sempre (anche nelle altre righe, che come sai non leggo). Sempre ragione, sempre. Che dicevamo dell'ignoranza presuntuosa? Ecco, quello.


Eh ma è vero. Minchia se è vero.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

però, joey ..tu puoi prenderti la briga di prendere per il culo perché sai il nostro lavoro...tu non ti sbottoni .non va bene , cala le braghe


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono stato squalificato per aver dato un bel destro in faccia all'allenatore della squadra avversaria...va bene lo stesso?


io mi sono preso 3 giornate di squalifica per aver dato un cazzotto ad uno degli avversari perchè continuava a farmi falli cattivi entrando da dietro :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> veramente io non vado proprio nelle trattorie, perché -non ci arrivi nemmeno se te lo piantano in testa, geom.- i piatti che cucinano, lì, non sono proprio nelle mie corde. Non mi appanzo di pasta, aborro le cose unte e mangio solo assaggini fusion, se posso. E *bevo vini da una carta, se posso, non 'quello della casa' *(ma che ne sai, tu, *bevi pepsi e non te ne vergogni*...). Questa, era la chiave, ma, come dicevo, non ci arrivi proprio. Ah, certo, hai ragione tu sempre sempre (le altre frasi non le ho lette, gira e ti rigira scrivi -male- sempre la stessa roba 'autogenetica').



però annablume

anch'io bevo possibilmente vini dalla carta, ma se passo come due domeniche fa ad un raduno di alpini del mio paese e alcuni miei amici mi offrono un bicchiere di vino generico della damigiana lo bevo in compagnia
e a qualche festa dell'asilo ho bevuto anche la pepsi e l'hot dog
se una sera in compagnia si decide di andare a mangiare fuori e tutti optano per la trattoria, vado e cerco di scegliere piatti che mi danneggino il meno possibile, o tuttalpiù mangio metà porzione, che ne so

è molto vero che io ho uno spirito adattabile, peraltro


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma c'è un altro motivo ancora possibile alla scelta di fare l'università: perchè non sai cos'altro fare e ti prendi un altro po' di tempo.
> Ci sono una pletora di lauree, perdonami, che per prenderle basta non dimenticarsi improvvisamente di saper leggere e scrivere nel bel mezzo di un esame. Lauree che, *sebbene quando prese sul serio richiedono impegno costanza* etc.., possono ANCHE essere prese part time. Intendo 5 minuti al giorno.
> Lauree che poi, infatti, non ti formano davvero per nulla, non hanno sbocchi lavorativi evidenti, e che creano, come sappiamo bene, schiere di giovani di belle speranze senza arte nè parte, nè idee nè futuro.
> 
> E ci sono anche casi in cui, come diceva Free, non prosegui perchè non puoi. Non perchè non vuoi o non saresti portato.


A me non MI piace imparare, amo l'ignoransaz e quindi io non vglia studiara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sulla d'amico qualche zaganella me la son tirata...



e hai fatto bene


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> io ti avrei ri-qualificato


Si,mi stava insultando da quando avevo messo i piedi in campo....:rotfl:cosa potevo essere a 17 anni.....tutti a pensare che andavo ad esultare dal mio allenatore...invece...appena segnato sono corso dall'altro....


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, joey ..tu puoi prenderti la briga di prendere per il culo perché sai il nostro lavoro...tu non ti sbottoni .non va bene , cala le braghe



Ciao 

no, lui l'ha detto cosa fa ... 

Ora non mi viene in italiano, ... 
Zahntechniker ...


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Abbi pazienza, ma c'è un altro motivo ancora possibile alla scelta di fare l'università: perchè non sai cos'altro fare e ti prendi un altro po' di tempo.
> Ci sono una pletora di lauree, perdonami, che per prenderle basta non dimenticarsi improvvisamente di saper leggere e scrivere nel bel mezzo di un esame. Lauree che, *sebbene quando prese sul serio richiedono impegno costanza* etc.., possono ANCHE essere prese part time. Intendo 5 minuti al giorno.
> Lauree che poi, infatti, non ti formano davvero per nulla, non hanno sbocchi lavorativi evidenti, e che creano, come sappiamo bene, schiere di giovani di belle speranze senza arte nè parte, nè idee nè futuro.
> 
> E ci sono anche casi in cui, come diceva Free, non prosegui perchè non puoi. Non perchè non vuoi o non saresti portato.


beh, sì. Mi scuso: quando penso università penso a Vecchio Ordinamento e corsi di laurea 'secolari' (o quasi), non le fintelaueree moderne. In questo caso hai ragione da vendere, ma certo non pensavo a quelle.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però annablume
> 
> anch'io bevo possibilmente vini dalla carta, ma se passo come due domeniche fa ad un raduno di alpini del mio paese e alcuni miei amici mi offrono un bicchiere di vino generico della damigiana lo bevo in compagnia
> e a qualche festa dell'asilo ho bevuto anche la pepsi e l'hot dog
> ...


Ou, che cazzo dici? Solo assaggini fusion e vino a là carte, che cazzo, ti squalifichi? E poi CHI STRACAZZO LO NOTA CHE SEI LAUREATA COSI'? Con la Pepsi? SEI SCEMA?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

potevi dirlo prima che facevi lo sherchoentechen


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> senza entrare nel merito della questione ...
> ...


no, ma secondo me non si stava parlando di questo


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, lui l'ha detto cosa fa ...
> 
> ...


dentista o giu di li...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però, joey ..tu puoi prenderti la briga di prendere per il culo perché sai il nostro lavoro...tu non ti sbottoni .non va bene , cala le braghe


Mi hanno chiesto cose in maniera migliore che non con sbottonati e cala le braghe, però.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> io mi sono preso 3 giornate di squalifica per aver dato un cazzotto ad uno degli avversari perchè continuava a farmi falli cattivi entrando da dietro :rotfl:


A me hanno fatto capire che era meglio se cambiavo aria....:rotfl:dicevano:sei bravo nulla da dire...ma non ci stai con la testa....,sarà perchè ho pisciato negli scarpini del compagno che ha sbagliato il calcio di rigore?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

son burina





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi hanno chiesto cose in maniera migliore che non con sbottonati e cala le braghe, però.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi



Giuro che quando mi capita di bere una Coca Zero mi sento i denti strani


EDIT probabilmente è una punizione divina perchè non sto bevendo l&n


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi



avoja


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vediamo: perché conosci solo quel che ti piace e il resto lo irridi (dunque non solo non hai mezzi strumentali, ma nemmeno la tendenza, l'impianto, alla conoscenza; per altro irridi nel modo più ottuso/volgare possibile), *leggi solo letteratura d'evasione e* *mi pare tu veda film d'azione e poco più*; la lista è continua ed è lunghissima, ma la salto. La concludo, però, con il fatto che scazzi un congiuntivo su tre, sia che tu venga corretto o no; il che vuol dire, chiaramente, che non solo non sei laureato, ma non hai fatto nemmeno un liceo. Scazzare i congiuntivi non è questione di errore di digitazione: è un errore del pensiero, tipica dei professionali e tecnici, per altro. Ma tu sei presentuoso, secondo te vai bene per tutto, e anzi, sei meglio di altri, sempre. In altre parole: ignoranza presuntuosa. Non a caso sghignazzo, al di là delle tue -con errori grammaticali- illazioni: hai scelto il lavoro perfetto, da perfetto presuntuoso. Peggio di quello ci sono  solo gli infermieri che fanno i medici e gli odontotecnici che fanno i dentisti. Solo che loro sono illegali.


Ho degli amici ingegneri che adorano i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill e non leggono un libro.
Quando ho accennato a Ophuls mi han dato del matto che non capiva niente e si faceva pippe mentali con stronzate noiose. 
Da allora  dico che leggo e guardo solo opere di Fabio Volo, così per non apparire troppo strano in generale alle persone con cui interloquisco.
La laurea non è garanzia di maggior cultura generale. E'  specialistica, amplifica la tua conoscenza in un determinato settore ma non migliora assolutamente le persone. Se uno è un coglione ottuso lo può essere anche se si laurea: basta studiare e avere qualcuno che ti mantiene per tutta la durata del corso di studi.
E di coglioni ottusi con due lauree ne ho conosciuti. Persone con cui faticavo a ragionare anche su concetti intuitivi.
Se vogliamo essere proprio stronzi, allora distinguerei anche tra le lauree. Un conto è laurearsi in economia e commercio, in lettere, in lingue, un altro in chimica pura, in fisica, in veterinaria, in medicina. O anche in agraria.
Lì ti fai un culo così tutti i santi giorni dodici ore di studio per anni. Esci rincoglionito, senza una vita sociale decente, poi scopri che hai ancora davanti la specialità, gli esami di stato, e alla fine se non hai qualcuno che ti appoggia vai a fare un lavoro precario e sfigato dove ti fai un culo della madonna per anni.
Cazzo, molto molto meglio non laurearsi e fare l'artigiano. 
Io ho conosciuto grandi persone che avevano fatto la quinta elementare, fondato attività di un certo rilievo, e scritto libri. Persone che stimo tutt'ora. Ma che sono anziane: un tempo si dava molta più importanza alla persona e al suo valore, piuttosto che ai titoli.
Oggi a nessuno dei due.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Il panino con la salamella é buonissimo! Pure l'hot dog!


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me hanno fatto capire che era meglio se cambiavo aria....:rotfl:dicevano:sei bravo nulla da dire...ma non ci stai con la testa....,sarà perchè ho pisciato negli scarpini del compagno che ha sbagliato il calcio di rigore?:rotfl:


anche tu però.....
pisciare negli scarpini del compagno e poi non fargliela bere....


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi


ora fanno la life con i dolcificanti naturali.capirai ...hanno fatto strage in america con gli obesi


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il panino con la salamella é buonissimo! Pure l'hot dog!


Lo adoro.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi


No.Allora la pepsi twist è ottima....La coca cola buona è solo una:quella in vetro,fidati.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il panino con la salamella é buonissimo! Pure l'hot dog!


il cielo salvi la salamella!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il panino con la salamella é buonissimo! Pure l'hot dog!



E il panino con il lampredotto? Buono....

E il lampredotto è fantasticamente basso in calorie


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No.Allora la pepsi twist è ottima....La coca cola buona è solo una:quella in vetro,fidati.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Però oggettivamente é più buona la Coca della Pepsi


No è oggettivamente migliore la Pepsi Twist.


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, ma secondo me non si stava parlando di questo



Ciao

perfetto, grazie. 
Una parte continua ad andare avanti ad intuizione!


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E il panino con il lampredotto? Buono....
> 
> E il lampredotto è fantasticamente basso in calorie


E' il panino che ti frega.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è oggettivamente migliore la Pepsi Twist.


non mi rivolgere più la parola


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Il panino con la salamella é buonissimo! Pure l'hot dog!



venerdì scorso alla festa di scuola ho ingerito un mostro con hamburger, peperoni, cipolla, melanzane grigliate, senape (tutti ingredienti di casa e di ottima qualità) e circa un litro di birra

effettivamente sono stata male due giorni :mrgreen:


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono pure d'accordo. Ma la colpa mica è di Saviano, se ha quell'aura. *Le motivazioni vanno ricercate nella testa dei pecoroni che hanno BISOGNO dell'eroe*, fino al giorno in cui cade il mito e allora l'eroe merita tutto il disprezzo possibile.
> E i miti cadono tutti... a meno che non muoiano prima di cadere.


:up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ou, che cazzo dici? Solo assaggini fusion e vino a là carte, che cazzo, ti squalifichi? E poi CHI STRACAZZO LO NOTA CHE SEI LAUREATA COSI'? Con la Pepsi? SEI SCEMA?



:risata::risata::risata: dai, c'hai provato. Noto l'impegno :risata::risata::risata:. In genere la pertinenza al tema (qui: trattorie/alimentazione dei camionisti almeno nell'accezione standard) è necessaria, ma se vuoi proseguire passando da un argomento a un altro a caso, vai. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' il panino che ti frega.



Ma io faccio giusto giusto lo spazio per le calorie del panino, ergo me lo godo in perfetta coscienza, bianca come la neve


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora fanno la life con i dolcificanti naturali.capirai ...hanno fatto strage in america con gli obesi



Cos'è la life?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu hai un altro grande problema...per me enorme.


E sarebbe, di grazia?!


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo di studi in generale: nella fattispecie mentre digitavo pensavo alla differenza fra gli studi liceali e quelli tecnico/professionali. Comunque, più in generale,* siamo in Italia: se vuoi, studi (a grandi numeri, eh: le eccezioni si trovano sempre, come in tutto)*; negli USA, se non te lo puoi permettere, no (tranne eccezioni, come al solito). Io l'uni me la son pagata (io io, non la mia famiglia), il resto del percorso post lauream m'han pagato loro (l'uni): se si vuole, si fa.



mah...poche borse di studio, poche risorse per gli studenti fuori sede, non è così liscia, secondo me


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No è oggettivamente migliore la Pepsi Twist.


La pepsi twist é quella al limone?

no é più buona la coca, quella normale


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...e3Lnw6g4B7LKb4_YOE2UTBA&bvm=bv.68911936,d.ZGU


Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Cos'è la life?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema!
> a parte che non è il mio genere da decine di anni...ma il fotografo non si ferma a pranzo e non pulisce il water!


Al mio matrimonio si è fermato. C'è da dire che ha fatto solo le foto che voleva lui (su mia richiesta), che la cerimonia è stata rapidissima(su mia richiesta) e che si mangiava molto bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho degli amici ingegneri che adorano i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill e non leggono un libro.
> Quando ho accennato a Ophuls mi han dato del matto che non capiva niente e si faceva pippe mentali con stronzate noiose.
> Da allora  dico che leggo e guardo solo opere di Fabio Volo, così per non apparire troppo strano in generale alle persone con cui interloquisco.
> La laurea non è garanzia di maggior cultura generale. E'  specialistica, amplifica la tua conoscenza in un determinato settore ma *non migliora assolutamente le persone*. Se uno è un coglione ottuso lo può essere anche se si laurea: basta studiare e avere qualcuno che ti mantiene per tutta la durata del corso di studi.
> ...



le migliora invece, e molto: se vogliono migliorare
è un'opportunità in più e dipende da come la sfrutti

è ora di finirla con questa retorica meccanici contro dottori


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E il panino con il lampredotto? Buono....
> 
> E il lampredotto è fantasticamente basso in calorie


Ma cos'è il lampredotto? Come sono ignorante...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: dai, c'hai provato. Noto l'impegno :risata::risata::risata:. In genere la pertinenza al tema (qui: trattorie/alimentazione dei camionisti almeno nell'accezione standard) è necessaria, ma se vuoi proseguire passando da un argomento a un altro a caso, vai. :mrgreen:


Eh, ma è così pure lì. Assaggini fusion, vino alla carta, upper class da morti di fame, alla fine gira tutto intorno allo stesso, identico concetto.


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cos'è il lampredotto? Come sono ignorante...



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampredotto


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> anche tu però.....
> pisciare negli scarpini del compagno e poi non fargliela bere....


Arrivavo tardi all'allenamento....,mi incazzavo quando non mi passavano il pallone....,spesso succedeva che non segnavo perchè non avevo dribblato pure il portiere....spesso e ancora oggi prendo calci a gratis...però accadeva pure che partivo da centrocampo e arrivavo nella porta avversaria...seminando avversari e compagni di squadra....!Tutti arrivavano accompagnati dai genitori,io arrivavo impennando in moto....una volta volevo parcheggiarla in campo...lucida follia....capello lungo alla john taylor dei duran duran....che personaggio che sono stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le migliora invece, e molto: se vogliono migliorare
> è un'opportunità in più e dipende da come la sfrutti
> 
> è ora di finirla con questa retorica meccanici contro dottori



La laurea dà conoscenza alla persona.

Che _cosa_ questa persona faccia di questa opportunità, non dipende dalla laurea ma, come in realtà dici anche tu, dalla persona.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

i veri professionisti al massimo lasciano l'assistente. quando fai un centinaio di matrimoni all'anno eviti proprio di fermarti anche perché vuol dire aggiungere ore in più noiosissime e interminabili





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Al mio matrimonio si è fermato. C'è da dire che ha fatto solo le foto che voleva lui (su mia richiesta), che la cerimonia è stata rapidissima(su mia richiesta) e che si mangiava molto bene:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Al mio matrimonio si è fermato. C'è da dire che ha fatto solo le foto che voleva lui (su mia richiesta), che la cerimonia è stata rapidissima(su mia richiesta) e che si mangiava molto bene:mrgreen:


allora..... :mrgreen:
tanti, tanti, tanti anni fa... 
oggi offre lui il pranzo se vuol fare il servizio fotografico :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mah...poche borse di studio, poche risorse per gli studenti fuori sede, non è così liscia, secondo me


No, mja se vuoi studi. Eh bè. Volere è potere, cazzo. Oggi? Ma che sei matta? Se non studi è perchè non ti va. Poi cazzo, la storia dell'arte? Vuoi mettere? Che cazzo ci vuole a fare storia dell'arte? Mmm? Mica è fisica nucleare, eh. Una laurea si da a tutti, se non ce l'hai vuol dire che non l'hai voluta e quindi sei volutamente ignorante (nel senso di grezzo e cafone e sbagli in congiuntivi che pensi male), ovvero: per te NIENTE ASSAGINI FUSIONE E SOLO TAVERNELLO!


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> allora..... :mrgreen:
> tanti, tanti, tanti anni fa...
> oggi offre lui il pranzo se vuol fare il servizio fotografico :mrgreen:


ah certo, con l'abitudine ad avere la robaccia che gira tanto vale farle con il telefonino


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Arrivavo tardi all'allenamento....,mi incazzavo quando non mi passavano il pallone....,spesso succedeva che non segnavo perchè non avevo dribblato pure il portiere....spesso e ancora oggi prendo calci a gratis...però accadeva pure che partivo da centrocampo e arrivavo nella porta avversaria...seminando avversari e compagni di squadra....!Tutti arrivavano accompagnati dai genitori,io arrivavo impennando in moto....una volta volevo parcheggiarla in campo...lucida follia....capello lungo alla john taylor dei duran duran....che personaggio che sono stato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


bei tempi vero?
se ti facessi vedere delle mie foto da ragazzo... capelli lunghissimi, moto sempre sotto al culo e un carattere di merda


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mah...poche borse di studio, poche risorse per gli studenti fuori sede, non è così liscia, secondo me



beh, ci sono atenei ogni 100 km; di vario valore, è, vero, ma ogni 100 km. Certo, se vieni da Trento e vuoi fare l'istituto di studi arabi di Napoli o dalla Sicilia e vuoi fare architettura a Firenze o studiare a Cà Foscari è più difficile. Ma le borse esistono, comunque, e le rette universitarie sono basse, in proporzione. I libri ci sono in biblioteca. Io mi sono pagata oltre ai libri etc anche parte della casa (la borsa non copriva tutto nemmeno lontanamente), ho lavorato e studiato e non sono certo morta. Quando dico che "se si vuole si fa" intendo proprio letteralmente.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, mja se vuoi studi. Eh bè. Volere è potere, cazzo. Oggi? Ma che sei matta? Se non studi è perchè non ti va. Poi cazzo, la storia dell'arte? Vuoi mettere? Che cazzo ci vuole a fare storia dell'arte? Mmm? Mica è fisica nucleare, eh. Una laurea si da a tutti, se non ce l'hai vuol dire che non l'hai voluta e quindi sei volutamente ignorante (nel senso di grezzo e cafone e sbagli in congiuntivi che pensi male), ovvero: per te NIENTE ASSAGINI FUSIONE E SOLO TAVERNELLO!


Jb facendo un discorso di spessore....la laurea è questione di nozione,non di intelligenza...!


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah certo, con l'abitudine ad avere la robaccia che gira tanto vale farle con il telefonino


ormai si è persa l'arte della fotografia


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> però annablume
> 
> anch'io bevo possibilmente vini dalla carta, ma se passo come due domeniche fa ad un raduno di alpini del mio paese e alcuni miei amici mi offrono un bicchiere di vino generico della damigiana lo bevo in compagnia
> e a qualche festa dell'asilo ho bevuto anche la pepsi e l'hot dog
> ...


E' educazione non spirito adattabile. 
Quindi se ricevi un invito a cena da un uomo o da un'amica che non può permettersi il ristorante superchic ma solo la trattoria/pizzeria, che fai? Rifiuti?
Mah


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> bei tempi vero?
> se ti facessi vedere delle mie foto da ragazzo... capelli lunghissimi, moto sempre sotto al culo e un carattere di merda


Che moto?io avevo un'aprilia50 et,poi son passato ad una project 108 replica con sotto una bella arrow,per finire 600 cbr.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> le migliora invece, e molto: *se vogliono migliorare*
> è un'opportunità in più e dipende da come la sfrutti
> 
> è ora di finirla con questa retorica meccanici contro dottori



Se *possono*, Chiara.
Non se vogliono.
I limiti delle persone rimangono anche dopo la laurea.
La maggior parte dei miei amici di vecchia data sono laureati.
Non ho riscontrato in loro grandi miglioramenti sotto il profilo umano quando sono diventati dottori.
Anzi. Alcuni hanno pure cominciato a tirarsela e a mettere dei paletti nei confronti degli altri.
Perché  che un amico sia ricercatore al CNR o mia moglie sia CTF, o un altro faccia ricerca in Svizzera... mi importa una sega. 
Sinceramente, adoro la compagnia delle persone che mi fanno stare bene. 
Non chiedo mai loro prima il percorso di studi.
E tanto di cappello ai meccanici: non andrei mai a farmi fare il tagliando dell'auto da un chirurgo.
Come d'altronde, grandi lodi al panettiere che ho vicino a casa, fa delle michette fantastiche.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*danny*



danny ha detto:


> Se *possono*, Chiara.
> Non se vogliono.
> I limiti delle persone rimangono anche dopo la laurea.
> La maggior parte dei miei amici di vecchia data sono laureati.
> ...


Quest'uomo mi aggrada sempre di più...


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ma è così pure lì. Assaggini fusion, vino alla carta, upper class da morti di fame, alla fine gira tutto intorno allo stesso, identico concetto.


ma sì, ma sì, hai ragione te, sempre. Nonostante i salti (il)logici e le presunzioni a go go, sempre ragione, sempre. Non sei mica il Grande Scolapasta a caso, tu :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che moto?io avevo un'aprilia50 et,poi son passato ad una project 108 replica con sotto una bella arrow,per finire 600 cbr.


morini 50 sella lunga super taroccata
poi sono passato al Laverda 750 di terza mano
sono poi passato al trial sposandomi :rotfl:
oggi sono in scooter

come sono cambiato vero?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*

Comunque caro jb sei riuscito nella non facile impresa di andare sulle palle ad annab più di oscuro....cosa non facile...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> i veri professionisti al massimo lasciano l'assistente. quando fai un centinaio di matrimoni all'anno eviti proprio di fermarti anche perché vuol dire aggiungere ore in più noiosissime e interminabili


ahahahahahhhhh
scusa
c'era la trappola
era un caro amico, fotografo dilettante.
Come regalo di nozze ci ha fatto le foto, mi sono raccomandata che fossero in un numero ragionevole.


(io le foto classiche dei matrimoni le aborro, quelle tutte in posa, quelle rielaborate dopo peggio ancora, ma sono strana io)


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> morini 50 sella lunga super taroccata
> poi sono passato al Laverda 750 di terza mano
> sono poi passato al trial sposandomi :rotfl:
> oggi sono in scooter
> ...


Io dopo un leonardo 150 ho chiuso con le due ruote...e con le pisciate fuori tazza,...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

sì, vabbé, lasciamo stare





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahhhhh
> scusa
> c'era la trappola
> era un caro amico, fotografo dilettante.
> ...


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahhhhh
> scusa
> c'era la trappola
> era un caro amico, fotografo dilettante.
> ...


quindi ti ha fatto un album di foto scattate durante la prima notte di nozze? :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' educazione non spirito adattabile.
> Quindi se ricevi un invito a cena da un uomo o da un'amica che non può permettersi il ristorante superchic ma solo la trattoria/pizzeria, che fai? Rifiuti?
> Mah


voto la pizza! Chi ha mai detto di no? A me basta che non mi si proponga un posto famoso per la coda alla vaccinara e siamo a posto. D'altronde, non ho nessun bisogno di mangiare fuori; mi piace anche mangiare a casa, con gli amici, e uscire poi per un bicchiere. Alla carta, non del contadino. La cosa della classe la fa Jb, mica io. Io ne faccio una questione di gusti, semplicemente. O devo mangiare 3 etti di carbonara (nemmno, non mangio i cadaveri, è per dire) per dimostrare la mia flessibilità popolare?


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se *possono*, Chiara.
> Non se vogliono.
> I limiti delle persone rimangono anche dopo la laurea.
> La maggior parte dei miei amici di vecchia data sono laureati.
> ...



Ciao

quotone! 


Hui ... guardo verso la politica ... 
e vedo un mondo così distinto e migliore ... 



sienne


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io dopo un leonardo 150 ho chiuso con le due ruote...e con le pisciate fuori tazza,...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io, nonostante tutto, scorrazzo ancora in scooter e quando posso mi faccio ancora qualche passaggio sul trial


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> io, nonostante tutto, scorrazzo ancora in scooter e quando posso mi faccio ancora qualche passaggio sul trial


Come sai son passato alle macchine potenti.Adesso ho ordinato in america gli scarichi della borla....


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sì, ma sì, hai ragione te, sempre. Nonostante i salti (il)logici e le presunzioni a go go, sempre ragione, sempre. Non sei mica il Grande Scolapasta a caso, tu :risata::risata::risata:


Ma che devi dire, è davvero così. Non rispondi altro perchè in effetti non puoi dire alcunchè. Ridi.


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come sai son passato alle macchine potenti.Adesso ho ordinato in america* gli scarichi della borla....*


      :sonar:     :singleeye:     :nuke:    :incazzato:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se *possono*, Chiara.
> Non se vogliono.
> I limiti delle persone rimangono anche dopo la laurea.
> La maggior parte dei miei amici di vecchia data sono laureati.
> ...



a parte che si rifiuterebbe, ma spero per te che valga anche l'inverso: vai a farti fare un intervento chirurgico da un meccanico, tu?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



gas ha detto:


> :sonar:     :singleeye:     :nuke:    :incazzato:


Gas...20 cavalli in più...se permetti.


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gas...20 cavalli in più...se permetti.


ahhhhhh


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> voto la pizza! Chi ha mai detto di no? A me basta che non mi si proponga un posto famoso per la coda alla vaccinara e siamo a posto. D'altronde, non ho nessun bisogno di mangiare fuori; mi piace anche mangiare a casa, con gli amici, e uscire poi per un bicchiere. Alla carta, non del contadino. La cosa della classe la fa Jb, mica io. Io ne faccio una questione di gusti, semplicemente. O devo mangiare 3 etti di carbonara (nemmno, non mangio i cadaveri, è per dire) per dimostrare la mia flessibilità popolare?


Ma scimunitia che altro non sei, tu parli (malamente) di trattorie senza manco entrarci mai, te ne rendi conto o no? Se non è snobbismo questo, vorrei vedere cos'altro possa essere. Snobbismo, classismo o come altro tu voglia chiamarlo. Famoso epr la coda alla vaccinara (che chissà che personaggi ci andarnno mai, brrr...), come se facessero solo quella, minchia che cazzo di tarata. Invece gli assagini fusione, e bè, quelli si che spaccano e li apprezza la gente giusta!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che devi dire, è davvero così. Non rispondi altro perchè in effetti non puoi dire alcunchè. Ridi.


no, no, non riposndo altro perché mi sembri talmente ridicolo che mi fai venire da sghignazzare sempre. E di questo ti sono grata: ridere fa bene all'anima. Dunque: grazie :kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma scimunitia che altro non sei, tu parli (malamente) di trattorie senza manco entrarci mai, te ne rendi conto o no? Se non è sno*b*bismo questo, vorrei vedere cos'altro possa essere. Snobbismo, classismo o come altro tu voglia chiamarlo. Famoso epr la coda alla vaccinara (che chissà che personaggi ci andarnno mai, brrr...), come se facessero solo quella, minchia che cazzo di tarata. Invece gli assagini fusione, e bè, quelli si che spaccano e li apprezza la gente giusta!


ma dai, meglio abbondare? Mi sono fermata a leggere lì, non preoccuparti


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> (io le foto classiche dei matrimoni le aborro, quelle tutte in posa, quelle rielaborate dopo peggio ancora, ma sono strana io)


Bè dai, alcune sono bellissime...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, no, non riposndo altro perché mi sembri talmente ridicolo che mi fai venire da sghignazzare sempre. E di questo ti sono grata: ridere fa bene all'anima. Dunque: grazie :kiss:


Qua mi pare che quella ridicola sei tu, ridi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè dai, alcune sono bellissime...
> 
> View attachment 8647 View attachment 8648View attachment 8651View attachment 8652


:rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè dai, alcune sono bellissime...
> 
> View attachment 8647 View attachment 8648View attachment 8651View attachment 8652


aspetta....
ora la Sbri non legge, è troppo presa a sfogliare l'album


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè dai, alcune sono bellissime...
> 
> View attachment 8647 View attachment 8648View attachment 8651View attachment 8652


che i penati ci proteggano.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, meglio abbondare? Mi sono fermata a leggere lì, non preoccuparti


E come no, pare vero. Falsa e poverina.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè dai, alcune sono bellissime...
> 
> View attachment 8647 View attachment 8648View attachment 8651View attachment 8652



    :up::up::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> aspetta....
> ora la Sbri non legge, è troppo presa a sfogliare l'album


no, stavo cercando Fanta.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qua mi pare che quella ridicola sei tu, ridi.



...che fai, copi? Mica siamo più a scuola :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...che fai, copi? Mica siamo più a scuola :risata::risata::risata:


Ero anche piuttosto bravo, sai? Copiavo e facevo copiare, così funziona. Ma tu cosa ne saprai mai, tipo le trattorie.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Comunque caro jb sei riuscito nella non facile impresa di andare sulle palle ad annab più di oscuro....cosa non facile...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Chissà perchè.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a parte che si rifiuterebbe, ma spero per te che valga anche l'inverso: vai a farti fare un intervento chirurgico da un meccanico, tu?



Ma direi proprio di no...
Ogni persona può avere molto da dire in un particolare campo.
Io poi sono curioso per natura.
Ricordo una bella giornata in vacanza passata con un produttore di vino biodinamico, mi parlò per ore della produzione del vino e della qualità dello stesso. Lo ascoltai con ammirazione e sinceramente mi dispiace non aver preso appunti, tanto era interessante - per me - l'argomento. Io dimentico purtroppo in fretta.
Confesso anche di aver passato dei bei momenti e delle vacanze fantastiche con un muratore piastrellista. Era una persona speciale, molto interessante e ho imparato molto da lui, anche se aveva la terza media. Tanto speciale che si era sposato due volte e con due laureate. Merito del suo carisma.
Questo per dire che le persone speciali, da cui ognuno di noi può imparare qualcosa, o con cui può vivere dei bei momenti, le puoi trovare nel corso della tua vita in qualsiasi ambiente e possono aver fatto qualsiasi percorso di studi. 
Io sinceramente rifuggo solo da quelle banali, dagli individui ottusi, dai presuntuosi e da quelli che non mi fanno divertire o imparare alcunché.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Oohhmmmmmm Oohhmmmmmmm

Grande Spirito delle Praterie, tienimi fuori da questo thread.

Shiva, Visnà, Ganesh e Kali, tenetemi fuori da questo thread.

Dio degli Sherpa, tienimi fuori da questo thread.

Anubis, Rà e Osiride, tenetemi fuori da questo thread.

Baal, tienimi fuori da questo thread.

:blank::blank::blank::blank::blank:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb facendo un discorso di spessore....la laurea è questione di nozione,non di intelligenza...!


Come ho già scritto in precedenza prima ancora di avere un titolo di studio dovresti avere un cervello. Pare un concetto scontato ma in realtà non è proprio così, nel senso che di decerebrati laureati in una qualche disciplina purtroppo è pieno il mondo. Questo è così facilmente verificabile che è del tutto incontestabile. Il fatto come dicevamo anche con Chiara che in teoria un corso di studi dovrebbe darti anche una certa forma mentis, ma questo succede a volte e non è affatto scontato che il verificarsi di tutte le condizioni ottimali per la riuscita in un certo campo siano garanzia di successo. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oohhmmmmmm Oohhmmmmmmm
> 
> Grande Spirito delle Praterie, tienimi fuori da questo thread.
> 
> ...


No no, scrivi che la cosa dei camionisti la sai pure tu già che stava pure "dialogando" con te.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oohhmmmmmm Oohhmmmmmmm
> 
> Grande Spirito delle Praterie, tienimi fuori da questo thread.
> 
> ...


Non vorrei dire, ma ci sei dentro ormai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oohhmmmmmm Oohhmmmmmmm
> 
> Grande Spirito delle Praterie, tienimi fuori da questo thread.
> 
> ...


ahahahahahahhhh ehhhh, lo so.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se *possono*, Chiara.
> Non se vogliono.
> I limiti delle persone rimangono anche dopo la laurea.
> La maggior parte dei miei amici di vecchia data sono laureati.
> ...



perchè sostanzialmente sono delle teste di cazzo, laurea o non laurea: non hanno sfruttato l'occasione di migliorare anche grazie al percorso di studi che, ripeto, non aggiunge solo competenze

meccanici e panettieri: sai che al giorno d'oggi ne esistono anche di laureati, vero? 
proprio perché si adattano a un mercato del lavoro molto cambiato

io stessa svolgo un lavoro che non rientra nelle mie competenze di laurea, ma vuoi sapere una cosa?
proprio perché sono laureata, e ho sfruttato la mia laurea nel modo giusto *lo svolgo in un modo assolutamente migliore di molti che lo fanno da vent'anni, perché la laurea è servita ad aprirmi il cervello, *capisci?

parlando di lavori artigianali: ovvio che lì conta molto di più l'esperienza sul campo e gli anni di lavoro svolti.


e mi permetto, ma senza arroganza, né superbia, di farti notare che i meccanici di cui parlavo io non sono quelli che aggiustano le auto: meccanico era denominazione generica (dal medioevo in poi) per indicare chi non era nobile e quindi doveva vivere grazie un'attività pratica.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come ho già scritto in precedenza prima ancora di avere un titolo di studio dovresti avere un cervello. Pare un concetto scontato ma in realtà non è proprio così, nel senso che di decerebrati laureati in una qualche disciplina purtroppo è pieno il mondo. Questo è così facilmente verificabile che è del tutto incontestabile. Il fatto come dicevamo anche con Chiara che in teoria un corso di studi dovrebbe darti anche una certa forma mentis, ma questo succede a volte e non è affatto scontato che il verificarsi di tutte le condizioni ottimali per la riuscita in un certo campo siano garanzia di successo. Anzi.



però almeno la soddisfazione personale_ lasciatecelaglila_


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ero anche piuttosto bravo, sai? Copiavo e facevo copiare, così funziona. Ma tu cosa ne saprai mai, tipo le trattorie.


nella mia, di scuola, se copiavi ti staccavano le mani (ed era in generale un marchio d'infamia). Io mai avuto bisogno, chiaramente. Lasciavo il foglio sghembo, però, visto mai servisse ad altri meno schizzinosi della media...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, scrivi che la cosa dei camionisti la sai pure tu già che stava pure "dialogando" con te.


Joey ho letto due o tre interventi dell'Anticristo che se avessi risposto in preda all'onda emotiva suscitata, non sarebbero bastati i calendari di tre religioni per i santi che avrei tirato giù.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè sostanzialmente sono delle teste di cazzo, laurea o non laurea: non hanno sfruttato l'occasione di migliorare anche grazie al percorso di studi che, ripeto, non aggiunge solo competenze
> 
> meccanici e panettieri: sai che al giorno d'oggi ne esistono anche di laureati, vero?
> proprio perché si adattano a un mercato del lavoro molto cambiato
> ...


ma quando mai:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè sostanzialmente sono delle teste di cazzo, laurea o non laurea: non hanno sfruttato l'occasione di migliorare anche grazie al percorso di studi che, ripeto, non aggiunge solo competenze
> 
> meccanici e panettieri: sai che al giorno d'oggi ne esistono anche di laureati, vero?
> proprio perché si adattano a un mercato del lavoro molto cambiato
> ...


Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.


Ecco.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Joey ho letto due o tre interventi dell'Anticristo che se avessi risposto in preda all'onda emotiva suscitata, non sarebbero bastati i calendari di tre religioni per i santi che avrei tirato giù.


ma guarda che l'intervento dal quale JB ha scritto il suo filmetto serie Q è proprio il tuo, sulla carbonara fra un round e l'altro. Che io no e manco morta, troppo difficile da accettare? Essù.


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.



Ciao

quoto ... 

È una questione della persona ... 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.



va bene


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.



invece secondo me la conoscenza può aprire la mente, e anche di molto, dipende dai casi
diciamo che l'ignoranza non ha mai aiutato nessuno, e la conoscenza e l'informazione sono anche ingredienti della libertà, secondo me


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che l'intervento dal quale JB ha scritto il suo filmetto serie Q è proprio il tuo, sulla carbonara fra un round e l'altro. Che io no e manco morta, troppo difficile da accettare? Essù.



ma porca di quella troia, 
se scopassi un po' di più con uomini COME DICO IO altro che UNA carbonara, tre di fila te ne faresti, echecazzo

E TI FARESTI PURE IMBOCCARE

ma possibile che devo sempre arrivare a trattarvi come mk? :mrgreen:

edit 
 annablume, prendilo come uno sfogo bonario...sai che ti stimo e ti apprezzo 

ma anche tu , eh..


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.


quoto


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> invece secondo me la conoscenza può aprire la mente, e anche di molto, dipende dai casi
> diciamo che l'ignoranza non ha mai aiutato nessuno, e la conoscenza e l'informazione sono anche ingredienti della libertà, secondo me


Ma diciamo che come sempre dipende dalla persona?
Io conosco gente con la terza media che ha un'ottima base, che ha curiosità da vendere, che facendosi il mazzo è arrivato a lavorare a livelli che manco i laureati, che passa il tempo libero a informarsi, a leggere, ad approfondire gli argomenti. 
E mio malgrado conosco anche gente laureata che si vanta di essere laureata, che ti guarda dall'alto sottolineando che è laureata, che ti dà del fallito se non lo sei, che ti fa sentire in difetto se non hai raggiunto lo stesso traguardo...
Per questo, in genere, del percorso accademico di una persona mi interesso poco e niente...


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè sostanzialmente sono delle teste di cazzo, laurea o non laurea: non hanno sfruttato l'occasione di migliorare anche grazie al percorso di studi che, ripeto, non aggiunge solo competenze
> 
> meccanici e panettieri: sai che al giorno d'oggi ne esistono anche di laureati, vero?
> proprio perché si adattano a un mercato del lavoro molto cambiato
> ...



Il quarto significato del vocabolario...

Chiara, io non sono laureato. Ho frequentato due anni del corso di laurea in Scienze Agrarie, che all'epoca prevedeva 39 annualità, dopo il liceo Scientifico, poi per motivi economici ho dovuto contemporaneamente lavorare, il che mi ha reso impossibile terminare il percorso di studi, che, come immagino tu sappia, per le lauree di quel genere era parecchio impegnativo. 
Ho svolto lavori di tutti i tipi e frequentato corsi di vario genere, poi ho trovato l'occasione di entrare in una redazione.
Ho colleghi laureati a cui spesso insegno e che comunque non hanno le mie stesse capacità lavorative. La mia esperienza pluriventennale ha il suo peso.
Non voglio precisare il settore, però il mio lavoro richiede ampie conoscenze, precisione, attenzione e umiltà nell'approccio, oltre a più che buone doti intuitive.
Doti che il mio primo capo, terza media, che è abbastanza noto da avere un suo profilo su Wikipedia e citazioni su enciclopedie di settore, come altri nostri collaboratori storici, ha saputo riconoscere in me, facendomi crescere. 
Tutte le donne della mia vita sono laureate. Lo è anche mia moglie, laureata con 110 e lode in Chimica, che ovviamente si è dovuta adattare a un mercato del lavoro che non offre adeguate opportunità a persone di valore.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nella mia, di scuola, se copiavi ti staccavano le mani (ed era in generale un marchio d'infamia). Io mai avuto bisogno, chiaramente. Lasciavo il foglio sghembo, però, visto mai servisse ad altri meno schizzinosi della media...


Di solito a squola le mani te le staccano se copi (e non solo nella tua, che sarà stata di sicuro upper class però), ma io le cose le so fare e bene, sai com'è.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.


Sintonia totale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma diciamo che come sempre *dipende dalla persona*?
> Io conosco gente con la terza media che ha un'ottima base, che ha curiosità da vendere, che facendosi il mazzo è arrivato a lavorare a livelli che manco i laureati, che passa il tempo libero a informarsi, a leggere, ad approfondire gli argomenti.
> E mio malgrado conosco anche gente laureata che si vanta di essere laureata, che ti guarda dall'alto sottolineando che è laureata, che ti dà del fallito se non lo sei, che ti fa sentire in difetto se non hai raggiunto lo stesso traguardo...
> Per questo, in genere, del percorso accademico di una persona mi interesso poco e niente...



premettendo che sono d'accordo con te, vorrei far notare che è proprio l'uso distorto del percorso accademico, ANCHE da parte di chi non ce l'ha, CHE NON VA BENE


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma guarda che l'intervento dal quale JB ha scritto il suo filmetto serie Q è proprio il tuo, sulla carbonara fra un round e l'altro. Che io no e manco morta, troppo difficile da accettare? Essù.


Anna, non sei il mio personalissimo Anticristo per caso, infatti.

Non è difficile accettare il tuo pensiero sulla carbonara fra un round e l'altro. (Che poi non era tra un round e l'altro ma vabbè). Quello è comprensibilissimo.

Quello che provoca un fastidio epidermico è ben altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Il quarto significato del vocabolario...
> 
> Chiara, io non sono laureato. Ho frequentato due anni del corso di laurea in Scienze Agrarie, che all'epoca prevedeva 39 annualità, dopo il liceo Scientifico, poi per motivi economici ho dovuto contemporaneamente lavorare, il che mi ha reso impossibile terminare il percorso di studi, che, come immagino tu sappia, per le lauree di quel genere era parecchio impegnativo.
> Ho svolto lavori di tutti i tipi e frequentato corsi di vario genere, poi ho trovato l'occasione di entrare in una redazione.
> ...



su questo non ho dubbi


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma diciamo che come sempre dipende dalla persona?
> Io conosco gente con la terza media che ha un'ottima base, che ha curiosità da vendere, che facendosi il mazzo è arrivato a lavorare a livelli che manco i laureati, che passa il tempo libero a informarsi, a leggere, ad approfondire gli argomenti.
> E mio malgrado conosco anche gente laureata che si vanta di essere laureata, che ti guarda dall'alto sottolineando che è laureata, che ti dà del fallito se non lo sei, che ti fa sentire in difetto se non hai raggiunto lo stesso traguardo...
> Per questo, in genere, del percorso accademico di una persona mi interesso poco e niente...



ma io non ho mai visto tutto 'sto conflitto tra laureati e non...
invece ho notato, almeno riguardo al mio corso, che non insegna affatto solo nozioni come potrebbe sembrare, piuttosto insegna a fare i collegamenti tra i vari istituti, senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte e anzi servono per avere la necessaria visione d'insieme che ti permettere tra l'altro di applicare al caso concreto, ovvero agli accadimenti della vita, le nozioni che hai imparato, nella giusta logica e prospettiva, il che vuol dire che è un modo di aprire la mente, secondo me
di contro, personalmente non ho mai trovato NESSUNO che ci arriva senza le basi, però è anche vero che ho trovato chi non ci arriva anche avendo le basi, purtroppo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Chiaretta... io la vedo un po' diversa.
> Secondo me non è mica la laurea che ti è servita ad aprirti il cervello.
> Tu il cervello ce l'hai aperto di tuo, e con quel cervello hai sfruttato lo studio in modo da ampliare ancora di più la mente.
> Perchè se non parti con l'impostazione giusta, studi e dai esami... e basta.


io trovo invece che gli studi seri, a partire dalle scuole superiori (fondamentali!) abbiano la possibilità, grande, di aprire il cervello a chi quella disposizione già ce l'ha. E' un circolo virtuoso. Ti piace imparare, studiare (hai quell'apertura), lo studio serio te la amplifica, espande gli orizzonti (se non altro come forma mentis, appunto). Questo parlando in generale, chiaramente. Immagino (anzi so) che studi filosofici ti aprano la mente più della meccanica razionale, anche; non è un caso che la filosofia (palestra del pensiero) la si insegni al liceo sebbene 'non professionalmente direttamente utile' (e torniamo alle scuole superiori, e non casualmente). Poi, come dicevo, ci sono persone di tutti i tipi sempre, se guardi caso per caso, ma non sono regole. Altrimenti arriveremmo a sostenere posizioni assurde come: la cultura non serve a niente, l'ignoranza è una delle opzioni possibili ed è di pari valore delle altre ed è bene che siano state tagliate istruzione e ricerca...


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> premettendo che sono d'accordo con te, vorrei far notare che è proprio l'uso distorto del percorso accademico, ANCHE da parte di chi non ce l'ha, CHE NON VA BENE


Sai qual è il problema?
I tempi che corrono, semplicemente.

Mi piacerebbe che i laureati non finissero a lavare i piatti o a impilare hamburger.
Mi piacerebbe che chi raggiunge un obiettivo con fatica e studio ottenesse quello per cui ha tanto sudato.
Mi piacerebbe che chi ha una laurea possa sfruttarla nell'ambito per il quale la laurea è stata presa.
Mi piacerebbe che ci fosse un lavoro degno e ben retribuito per tutti, anche per chi (per svariatissimi motivi) questa laurea non è riuscito, non ha voluto, non ha potuto prenderla.
Mi piacerebbe che il mercato del lavoro mettesse in conto anche un po' più di meritocrazia rispetto a quella di oggi.
Mi piacerebbe che l'università fosse più rivolta alla persona piuttosto che al mero ottenimento di un voto (e spesso il voto è dato ad cazzum) e per fare questo c'è bisogno di numeri chiusi, di test di orientamento seri, forse anche di comprensione che manca spesso e volentieri.
Mi piacerebbe che un figlio di primario, se portato all'ippica, si dedicasse a quella piuttosto che vincere a mani basse un titolo per il quale non ha un briciolo di predisposizione.

Ma siamo in Italia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Detto questo, non sghignazzavo (né sghignazzo nel reale) per la laurea o non laurea. Piacerebbe ad alcuni, magari . Sghignazzavo per il lavoro 'presuntuoso', come dicevo sopra, che secondo me è perfetto per lui, proprio perfetto.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai visto tutto 'sto conflitto tra laureati e non...
> invece ho notato, almeno riguardo al mio corso, che non insegna affatto solo nozioni come potrebbe sembrare, piuttosto insegna a fare i collegamenti tra i vari istituti, senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte e anzi servono per avere la necessaria visione d'insieme che ti permettere tra l'altro di applicare al caso concreto, ovvero agli accadimenti della vita, le nozioni che hai imparato, nella giusta logica e prospettiva, il che vuol dire che è un modo di aprire la mente, secondo me
> di contro, personalmente non ho mai trovato NESSUNO che ci arriva senza le basi, però è anche vero che ho trovato chi non ci arriva anche avendo le basi, purtroppo


Il conflitto c'è, magari non è esplicito, ma non hai idea di quante volte ho visto la puzzetta sotto al naso di certa gente...:mrgreen:
E mi è capitato spesso di vedere cambiare quasi l'espressione nel sapere se uno ha il pezzo di carta o meno, sarà poi che ho una certa sensibilità io eh...o forse alcuni sono talmente espressivi che non riescono a camuffare il disappunto o l'ammirazione...


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io trovo invece che gli studi seri, a partire dalle scuole superiori (fondamentali!) abbiano la possibilità, grande, di aprire il cervello a chi quella disposizione già ce l'ha. E' un circolo virtuoso. Ti piace imparare, studiare (hai quell'apertura), lo studio serio te la amplifica, espande gli orizzonti (se non altro come forma mentis, appunto). Questo parlando in generale, chiaramente.* Immagino (anzi so) che studi filosofici ti aprano la mente più della meccanica razionale*, anche; non è un caso che la filosofia (palestra del pensiero) la si insegni al liceo sebbene 'non professionalmente direttamente utile' (e torniamo alle scuole superiori, e non casualmente). Poi, come dicevo, ci sono persone di tutti i tipi sempre, se guardi caso per caso, ma non sono regole. Altrimenti arriveremmo a sostenere posizioni assurde come: la cultura non serve a niente, l'ignoranza è una delle opzioni possibili ed è di pari valore delle altre ed è bene che siano state tagliate istruzione e ricerca...



Ho litigato una sera con un laureato in geologia e uno in chimica che sostenevano che la filosofia al liceo scientifico andrebbe abolita, perché non serve a un cazzo ed è aria fritta.
Io ovviamente sostenevo il contrario.
Diciamo che questo discorso pro e contro laureati comporta l'introduzione di tanti distinguo da non portare ad alcuna conclusione, in effetti


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai visto tutto 'sto conflitto tra laureati e non...
> invece ho notato, almeno riguardo al mio corso, che non insegna affatto solo nozioni come potrebbe sembrare, piuttosto insegna a fare i collegamenti tra i vari istituti, senza quelli non vai da nessuna parte e anzi servono per avere la necessaria visione d'insieme che ti permettere tra l'altro di applicare al caso concreto, ovvero agli accadimenti della vita, le nozioni che hai imparato, nella giusta logica e prospettiva, il che vuol dire che è un modo di aprire la mente, secondo me
> di contro, personalmente non ho mai trovato NESSUNO che ci arriva senza le basi, però è anche vero che ho trovato chi non ci arriva anche avendo le basi, purtroppo



quoto! (ah, per altri inetrventi precedenti in altri 3d: con 'diritto' intendevo in generale, mi sa, più la giurisprudenza che il diritto. Scusa (l'avevo ben detto che non posso che essere superficiale in quall'ambito). Però mi sono guardata bene la definzione delle due, grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Detto questo, non sghignazzavo (né sghignazzo nel reale) per la laurea o non laurea. Piacerebbe ad alcuni, magari . Sghignazzavo per il lavoro 'presuntuoso', come dicevo sopra, che secondo me è perfetto per lui, proprio perfetto.


(Il geom. è presuntuoso. Chissà perchè. Mah)
Anna, senti a me: hai scritto tante di quelle cagate tutte insieme invece che diluite come fai al solito che forse se parli di presunzione è meglio che abbozzi. Anzi, magari è meglio se abbozzi del tutto, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il conflitto c'è, magari non è esplicito, ma non hai idea di quante volte ho visto la puzzetta sotto al naso di certa gente...:mrgreen:
> E mi è capitato spesso di vedere cambiare quasi l'espressione nel sapere se uno ha il pezzo di carta o meno, sarà poi che ho una certa sensibilità io eh...o forse alcuni sono talmente espressivi che non riescono a camuffare il disappunto o l'ammirazione...


Ma non è un conflitto tra laureati e non, è un conflitto tra gli AnnaBlume di questo mondo infame (COGLIONI PATENTATI) ed il resto della popolazione (VARIAMENTE MIGLIORE).


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema?
> I tempi che corrono, semplicemente.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che i laureati non finissero a lavare i piatti o a impilare hamburger.
> ...


Già.
Sai qual è il problema'
Che i laureati oggi svolgono lavori che 20 anni fa facevano i diplomati.
E guadagnano meno.
Che fai carriera solo se hai le giuste raccomandazioni, non per meriti.
Che se fai l'idraulico e dimentichi un po' di fatture, guadagni 3 volte più di un laureato.
Che spesso oggi sei precario a vita a farti il culo.
Il che ti rende  comprensibilmente un po' frustrato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> (Il geom. è presuntuoso. Chissà perchè. Mah)
> Anna, senti a me: hai scritto tante di quelle cagate tutte insieme invece che diluite come fai al solito che forse se parli di presunzione è meglio che abbozzi. Anzi, magari è meglio se abbozzi del tutto, dai.



:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:l'ho già detto: non ce la puoi fare. Ma sei divertente, dai, ti poteva andare peggio


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè, annab è un po classista,non sarà la fine del mondo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Ultimissimi appunti: ohi però, la carbonara Annablume non la mangia perchè è vegetariana. Idem tutti i piatti di carne coda alla vaccinara compresa. E le dà fastidio l'odore della carne.

Cmq il vino della casa qualche volta è strepitoso.

Non concordo con l'assunzione che la filosofia apra la mente necessariamente più della meccanica quantistica. Vai un pò in un universo n-dimensionale e vedi un pò come ti si apre la mente


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ultimissimi appunti: ohi però, la carbonara Annablume non la mangia perchè è vegetariana. Idem tutti i piatti di carne coda alla vaccinara compresa. E le dà fastidio l'odore della carne.
> 
> Cmq il vino della casa qualche volta è strepitoso.
> 
> Non concordo con l'assunzione che la filosofia apra la mente necessariamente più della meccanica quantistica. Vai un pò in un universo n-dimensionale e vedi un pò come ti si apre la mente


buona buona buona! Ho detto meccanica razionale, disciplina di ingegneria. Che la fisica (specie a quei livelli che dici) apra la mente lo so bene!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Proposta*

Avrei una proposta da fare.Tuba invitiamo annab a cena al calice d'oro ar tufello?:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè, annab è un po classista,non sarà la fine del mondo.


E' un mondo difficile, d'altra parte.


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> buona buona buona! Ho detto meccanica razionale, disciplina di ingegneria. *Che la fisica (specie a quei livelli che dici) apra la mente lo so bene!!!!!*


Non avevo dubbi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile, d'altra parte.


Ammetto che all'inizio non mi era simpatica,adesso non mi sta antipatica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma porca di quella troia,
> se scopassi un po' di più con uomini COME DICO IO altro che UNA carbonara, tre di fila te ne faresti, echecazzo
> 
> E TI FARESTI PURE IMBOCCARE
> ...


manco morta 2, anche per la prima ipotesi. Scusa, ma proprio no :mrgreen:
Anche io ti stimo e apprezzo, ma su questo piano proprio non ti seguo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Adesso*

Attualmente ho problemi di relazione con nicka e fantastica.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


avevo già detto quanto mi stanno sulle palle gli ingegneri (specie se meccanici)? Va beh, lo faccio adesso. Senza offesa se qui ne passa uno, eh. Ho i miei buonissimi motivi, sono cresciuta accerchiata e circondata :mrgreen:
Per loro la meccanica razione è dio, io li impalerei (in senso lato, eh)


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attualmente ho problemi di relazione con nicka e fantastica.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E' che scriviamo troppo entrambe...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E' che scriviamo troppo entrambe...


Si certo...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

e' che voi non l avete capito oscuro....
voi gli date troppa corda...lui fa il duro, schiffi di qua, pisellate di la, ma in realta lui aspetta una coccola....e nessuna che l abbia capito.....
un peccato


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' che voi non l avete capito oscuro....
> voi gli date troppa corda...lui fa il duro, schiffi di qua, pisellate di la, ma in realta lui aspetta una coccola....e nessuna che l abbia capito.....
> un peccato


Ecco,diglielo un pò.....


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un conflitto tra laureati e non, è un conflitto tra gli AnnaBlume di questo mondo infame (COGLIONI PATENTATI) ed il resto della popolazione (VARIAMENTE MIGLIORE).


dai, basta, non posso passare tutto il giorno con le lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,diglielo un pò.....


queste cose non si dicono....dovrebbero capirlo.....secondo me solo simy l ha dacpito davvero....
e io ovviamente....


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' che voi non l avete capito oscuro....
> voi gli date troppa corda...lui fa il duro, schiffi di qua, pisellate di la, ma in realta lui aspetta una coccola....e nessuna che l abbia capito.....
> un peccato


Oscuro mi odia profondamente...ne ho forte percezione!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi odia profondamente...ne ho forte percezione!!


ah!

male, malissimo...
oscuro non odia....
sculaccia, spisella, inchiappetta, ma non odia....quello che fa e' per il nostro bene....spoervao almeno tu l avessi capito


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> avevo già detto quanto mi stanno sulle palle gli ingegneri (specie se meccanici)? Va beh, lo faccio adesso. Senza offesa se qui ne passa uno, eh. Ho i miei buonissimi motivi, sono cresciuta accerchiata e circondata :mrgreen:
> Per loro la meccanica razione è dio, io li impalerei (in senso lato, eh)


Minchia...e quando ci parlo io con gli ingegneri...se solo mi azzardo a dire che 2 + 2 fa 4 mi cominciano a sfrantumare i maroni parlando di piani, di dimensioni, di cazzi e mazzi!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro mi odia profondamente...ne ho forte percezione!!


Non odio proprio te come persona....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,diglielo un pò.....


povero Oscurello, poVeta stilnovista incompreso:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah!
> 
> male, malissimo...
> oscuro non odia....
> sculaccia, spisella, inchiappetta, ma non odia....quello che fa e' per il nostro bene....spoervao almeno tu l avessi capito


No no, per me mi odia proprio!!! :mrgreen:
Io poi di farmi inchiappettare da uno che c'ha il pisello più grande di se stesso non mi fido mica eh!!
C'ho le terga timide!


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non odio proprio te come persona....:rotfl:


Ma ci mancasse pure!! :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia...e quando ci parlo io con gli ingegneri...se solo mi azzardo a dire che 2 + 2 fa 4 mi cominciano a sfrantumare i maroni parlando di piani, di dimensioni, di cazzi e mazzi!!! :mrgreen:


altro che orizzonte ampio! Ne aveva fatto un racconto Sbri esilarante (non era un ing meccanico, ma vale tutto) :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ci mancasse pure!! :carneval:


E ma stiamo sulla buona strada....santa maria.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> povero Oscurello, poVeta stilnovista incompreso:mrgreen:


Poeta estroso....!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dai, basta, non posso passare tutto il giorno con le lacrime agli occhi


Ebbè dovresti, ma non per colpa mia, solo merito tuo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ebbè dovresti, ma non per colpa mia, solo merito tuo.


Ascolta questa massima da un uomo di mondo come me:chi disprezza compra....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Avrei una proposta da fare.Tuba invitiamo annab a cena al calice d'oro ar tufello?:rotfl:



Se pazzo ? Entrerebbe vestendo uno scafandro 

Se però prendessimo il locale e dal Tufello lo trasferissimo nel Greenwich Village, dopo averci mangiato ed essersi spolpata tutto il menù, ne scriverebbe recensioni in ogni dove 

Parafrasando l'inarrivabile Giannini in un mare azzurro.........Bottana Intelletuale è


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta questa massima da un uomo di mondo come me:chi disprezza compra....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma infatti io mica disprezzo! Ecchecavolo, ci vuole un po' di spessore per essere disprezzati  Io mi diverto moltissimo, in verità, e da ben più di qualche mese :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*annab*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti io mica disprezzo! Ecchecavolo, ci vuole un po' di spessore per essere disprezzati  Io mi diverto moltissimo, in verità, e da ben più di qualche mese :mrgreen:


Siete attratti ma inconsciamente,la diversità attira.....


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

Ciao


ok ... da noi, se uno dice di essere accademico o un dottorato,
la prima battuta che viene fatta è: Ein Fachidiot -> un idiota di materia. 
Ovvio, è l'altro estremo. Qui prevale molto la visione che, se hai passato 
anni e anni sui libri, avrai delle mancanze altrove, che solo con determinate
situazioni o esperienze si possono acquisire. E si pensa anche, che il sapere
su una materia non per forza si dilaga su altri campi. Ma gli svizzeri sono crucchi. 

Se si prendono in considerazione i vari campi d'intelligenza, ne troviamo sette tipi. 
Non tutti queste intelligenze passano attraverso uno studio della parola. 
E attenzione. Anche l'accesso al sapere, non per tutti è uguale. C'è il tipo 
auditivo, visivo, riflessivo, tattile ... 

C'è solo una cosa determinante ... una: la motivazione alla crescita. 
Quella, secondo me, fa la decisiva differenza ... 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete attratti ma inconsciamente,la diversità attira.....


e' paradossale....
anna non lo vuole JB e oscuro che vuole accoppiarli....
free e' impegnata ma JB non demorde
JB chiede a nicka di scopare e lei rifiuta....

cioe'''...e io?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammetto che all'inizio non mi era simpatica,adesso non mi sta antipatica.


Eh, mi spiace per te. E' una palese rincoglionita dietrologa (non specializzata nel culo, vuol dire specializzata in dietrologie), rosicona, falsa, fascista anzichenò (per modi ed atteggiamenti), ignorante (nel senso proprio che ignora tanto ma pensa di saperne a pacchi), intollerante, classista e manichea. Non avrei manco finito ma di tutta sta storia mi sono anche rotto il cazzo.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> altro che orizzonte ampio! Ne aveva fatto un racconto Sbri esilarante (non era un ing meccanico, ma vale tutto) :mrgreen:


L'avevo letto...e purtroppo mi capitano spesso situazioni simili...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' paradossale....
> anna non lo vuole JB e oscuro che vuole accoppiarli....
> free e' impegnata ma JB non demorde
> JB chiede a nicka di scopare e lei rifiuta....
> ...


Sto forum è un bordello...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Se pazzo ? Entrerebbe vestendo uno scafandro
> 
> Se però prendessimo il locale e dal Tufello lo trasferissimo nel Greenwich Village, dopo averci mangiato ed essersi spolpata tutto il menù, ne scriverebbe recensioni in ogni dove
> 
> Parafrasando l'inarrivabile Giannini in un mare azzurro.........Bottana Intelletuale è


lalalalaà,lalalalaàààà e benvenuti a sti frocioni,grandi e grossi e capoccioni e te che sei un pò frì frì sentimo un pò che c'hai da dìììì.....Continua continua....non sono ricchioneee non mi chiamo frì frì sono commissario e ti faccio un culo cosìììì:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se pazzo ? Entrerebbe vestendo uno scafandro
> 
> Se però prendessimo il locale e dal Tufello lo trasferissimo nel *Greenwich* Village, dopo averci mangiato ed essersi spolpata tutto il menù, ne scriverebbe recensioni in ogni dove
> 
> Parafrasando l'inarrivabile Giannini in un mare azzurro.........Bottana Intelletuale è


pronucncialo un po...


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Bè*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' paradossale....
> anna non lo vuole JB e oscuro che vuole accoppiarli....
> free e' impegnata ma JB non demorde
> JB chiede a nicka di scopare e lei rifiuta....
> ...


Bisogna ammettere che jb ha buoni gusti...gli sconsiglierei nicka,mentre su free approvo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' paradossale....
> anna non lo vuole JB e oscuro che vuole accoppiarli....
> free e' impegnata ma JB non demorde
> *JB chiede a nicka di scopare e lei rifiuta....*
> ...


Non mi pare abbia rifiutato. Comunque sapevo avresti apprezzato.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bisogna ammettere che jb ha buoni gusti...gli sconsiglierei nicka,mentre su free approvo.



ti rendi conto che involontariamente (ma forse mica tanto) mi hai dato del cesso?

:ar:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi pare abbia rifiutato. Comunque sapevo avresti apprezzato.


invece non ho apprezzato/....e mi rimpiangerai molto presto caro JB
:ar:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non mi pare abbia rifiutato. Comunque sapevo avresti apprezzato.


Non ho rifiutato, ma prima ci pigliamo il caffè...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho rifiutato, ma prima ci pigliamo il caffè...


non credo proprio mia cara

io so scuoiare (anche se forse non lo so scrivere )


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho rifiutato, ma prima ci pigliamo il caffè...


seee, così per aspettare il caffè, si ammoscia :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> seee, così per aspettare il caffè, si ammoscia :mrgreen:


ma infatti ....


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non credo proprio mia cara
> 
> io so scuoiare (anche se forse non lo so scrivere )


Mi pare scritto corretto!!! :mrgreen:
Prenditela con lui, lui propone, io accetto o meno...

Ricorda che ho l'impostazione dell'amante perfetta, non della facocera di basso livello!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi pare scritto corretto!!! :mrgreen:
> Prenditela con lui, lui propone, io accetto o meno...
> 
> Ricorda che ho l'impostazione dell'amante perfetta, non della facocera di basso livello!!! :mrgreen:


robetta.....banale.....
tutte sanno fare l amante
il difficile e' fare la compagna...cosa che a me riuscirebbe benissimo.....
nessun caffe. sia chiaro.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> seee, così per aspettare il caffè, si ammoscia :mrgreen:


Eh...io sono donna di grandi pretese...se si smoscia per un caffè la cosa è grave! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ti rendi conto che involontariamente (ma forse mica tanto) mi hai dato del cesso?
> 
> :ar:


Ma quando mai?non mi permetterei mai.Sei delicata.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> robetta.....banale.....
> tutte sanno fare l amante
> il difficile e' fare la compagna...cosa che a me riuscirebbe benissimo.....
> nessun caffe. sia chiaro.


Tutte sanno fare l'amante?!
Mah...sai che non direi!?

Vabbè, io sono brava in tutto... ovviamente! 

Il caffè con JB è ormai deciso, mi spiace...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quando mai?non mi permetterei mai.*Sei delicata*.


:triste:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> robetta.....banale.....
> tutte sanno fare l amante
> il difficile e' fare la compagna...cosa che a me riuscirebbe benissimo.....
> nessun caffe. sia chiaro.


tranquilla, quando siamo al metano le taglio le gomme. tutte e 4. 'ndo va?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tutte sanno fare l'amante?!
> Mah...sai che non direi!?
> 
> Vabbè, io sono brava in tutto... ovviamente!
> ...


invece no! 
e poi mi sa che lui il caffe non te lo offrirebbe nemmeno :ar: pure a te


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pronucncialo un po...


Le voi pure te un par de pizze ? 

Come si scrive si scrive....tanto capisti


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, quando siamo al metano le taglio le gomme. tutte e 4. 'ndo va?


oh sbri....ma perche JB non mi vuole amare? ci vuoi parlare tu?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Le voi pure te un par de pizze ?
> 
> Come si scrive si scrive....tanto capisti



:ar:

gne gne


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, quando siamo al metano le taglio le gomme. tutte e 4. 'ndo va?


Un'anima pia vuoi che non la trovi?!


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> invece no!
> e poi mi sa che lui il caffe non te lo offrirebbe nemmeno :ar: pure a te


Glielo offro io...un caffè non si rifiuta, MAI!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> oh sbri....ma perche JB non mi vuole amare? ci vuoi parlare tu?


IO?????
Ma secondo te, JB, il grande, duro JB, che vanta esperienze a bilioni, che c'ha l'agenda che manco Fonzarello, sta ad ascoltare a me????
essù(cit.) :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Glielo offro io...un caffè non si rifiuta, MAI!


ma lui nun ce vie' co te!


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se pazzo ? Entrerebbe vestendo uno scafandro
> 
> Se però prendessimo il locale e dal Tufello lo trasferissimo nel Greenwich Village, dopo averci mangiato ed essersi spolpata tutto il menù, ne scriverebbe recensioni in ogni dove
> 
> Parafrasando l'inarrivabile Giannini in un mare azzurro.........Bottana Intelletuale è


ma questo lo dici te! Io spolpare l'intero menù di una trattoria/osteria onnivora? Mi sa che non hai capito che non è la forma, ma la sostanza. Per fare un esempio, a me la mortadella puzzava anche quando ero onnivora, per dire. 'Sta roba non mi piace proprio, mi spiace e i primi m'annoiano. Però qualcosa di piccolo, colorato, marinato e profumato di spezie, con contratso fra il croccante e il morbido, magari, con un calice di bollcine buone.... Altrimenti, anche niente e due chiacchiere altrove. Non sbavo per il cibo :smile:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> IO?????
> Ma secondo te, JB, il grande, duro JB, che vanta esperienze a bilioni, che c'ha l'agenda che manco Fonzarello, sta ad ascoltare a me????
> essù(cit.) :mrgreen:


ma allora dimmi cosa fare , diamine!
l indifferrenza non funziona, l amore nemmeno, le parolacce nemmeno...dici che proprio nun s'ha da fa?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> IO?????
> Ma secondo te, JB, il grande, duro JB, che vanta esperienze a bilioni, che c'ha l'agenda che manco Fonzarello, sta ad ascoltare a me????
> essù(cit.) :mrgreen:


Ma jb è più crudo di oscuro?


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> *Le voi pure te un par de pizze ?*
> 
> Come si scrive si scrive....tanto capisti


Meneje Tuba ... meneje :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un'anima pia vuoi che non la trovi?! View attachment 8655


ehhhh.... come no. Specie nelle stradine dietro, certe anime pie ci stanno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un'anima pia vuoi che non la trovi?! View attachment 8655


al distributore ci sarò anch'io.....
per cui non devi temere nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma jb è più crudo di oscuro?


sicuramente tu sei poetico e lui è prosaico. Potreste essere una bella coppia, adesso che ci penso:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> al distributore ci sarò anch'io.....
> per cui non devi temere nulla :rotfl:


 bravo bravo!!!


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh.... come no. Specie nelle stradine dietro, certe anime pie ci stanno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perchè solitamente i distributori di metano sono in posti  isolati


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sicuramente tu sei poetico e lui è prosaico. Potreste essere una bella coppia, adesso che ci penso:rotfl:


Io sono più esplosivo lui pragmatico,io sono una variabile lui una costante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè solitamente i distributori di metano sono in posti isolati


sì, ma a differenza di altri, dietro a quello sono perlopiù brasiliani di un metro e ottanta:rotfl:...


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh.... come no. Specie nelle stradine dietro, certe anime pie ci stanno:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Meneje Tuba ... meneje :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



figurati....io corro via come una setta...manco mi vedi... (immagina che ti sti afcendo il gesto di john cena con la mano...you can't see me)


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, ma a differenza di altri, dietro a quello sono perlopiù brasiliani di un metro e ottanta:rotfl:...


Embè!? I brasiliani di 1.80 non sono anime pie?! :mrgreen:
Iniziano pure i mondiali, saranno pure pacifici!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questo lo dici te! *Io spolpare l'intero menù di una trattoria/osteria onnivora? Mi sa che non hai capito che non è la forma, ma la sostanza.* Per fare un esempio, *a me la mortadella puzzava anche quando ero onnivora*, per dire. *'Sta roba non mi piace proprio, mi spiace e i primi m'annoiano*. *Però qualcosa di piccolo, colorato, marinato e profumato di spezie, con contratso fra il croccante e il morbido, magari, con un calice di bollcine buone...*. Altrimenti, anche niente e due chiacchiere altrove. Non sbavo per il cibo :smile:


 Per tutti gli Dei dell'Olimpo ...


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè!? I brasiliani di 1.80 non sono anime pie?! :mrgreen:
> Iniziano pure i mondiali,* saranno pure pacifici*!!! :mrgreen:


vuoi dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè!? I brasiliani di 1.80 non sono anime pie?! :mrgreen:
> Iniziano pure i mondiali, saranno pure pacifici!!! :mrgreen:


fai te, se vedono rallentare una macchina con una donna su, tirano le pietre... ma magari un passaggo te lo danno, eh?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fai te, se vedono rallentare una macchina con una donna su, tirano le pietre... ma magari un passaggo te lo danno, eh?


Stasera ci provo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma porca di quella troia,
> se scopassi un po' di più con uomini COME DICO IO altro che UNA carbonara, tre di fila te ne faresti, echecazzo
> 
> E TI FARESTI PURE IMBOCCARE
> ...


ma perché deve mangiare la carbonara se non la gradisce e preferisce le cruditè


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché deve mangiare la carbonara se non la gradisce e preferisce le cruditè


perche il mondo e' pieno di cose


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche il mondo e' pieno di cose



Ma lei è VEGETARIANA.

Giuro che se non bevi il l&n non mi arrabbio


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lei è VEGETARIANA.


lo so io ho anche porvato a mangiare una cosa che lei scrive spesso....mmm....sultan!...e' tipo un poplettone strano


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lei è VEGETARIANA.
> 
> Giuro che se non bevi il l&n non mi arrabbio


io cosa?
io mi bevo la sera prima di andare a letto 3 bicchieri di latte e nesquick, 3! 
pero latte freddo


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche il mondo e' pieno di cose


appunto


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io cosa?
> io mi bevo la sera prima di andare a letto 3 bicchieri di latte e nesquick, 3!
> pero latte freddo



Cazzo.

Che invidia.... io con la dieta ho dovuto restringere a uno... c'erano tempi in cui me ne facevo più di un litro.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma lei è VEGETARIANA.
> 
> Giuro che se non bevi il l&n non mi arrabbio


a me fa venire lo squarauss e per questomotivo non mi parerebbe bello farlo tra un round e l'altro.
ma poi round di che:mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cazzo.
> 
> Che invidia.... io con la dieta ho dovuto restringere a uno... c'erano tempi in cui me ne facevo più di un litro.


perche dieta?
non pensavo facesse caloria il l&n...
be io soffro di coliche quindi la sera 3...poi di giorno non uso il nesquick perche a lavoro non ce l ho...ma penso di bere intorno ai 2 litri di latte al;giorno....meta o con te o con caffe e l altra meta con nesquick la sera


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche dieta?
> non pensavo facesse caloria il l&n...
> be io soffro di coliche quindi la sera 3...poi di giorno non uso il nesquick perche a lavoro non ce l ho...ma penso di bere intorno ai 2 litri di latte al;giorno....meta o con te o con caffe e l altra meta con nesquick la sera



Se un bicchiere te lo fai come lo faccio io, sono quasi 200 calorie (sui 175 ml di latte scremato e 25g di nesquik). Se me ne facessi 3 sarebbero quasi 600. Un pasto.


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

ma come fate a bere tutto sto latte....
a me solo l'odore mi fa venire il voltastomaco


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma come fate a bere tutto sto latte....
> a me solo l'odore mi fa venire il voltastomaco



E saresti un gatto...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se un bicchiere te lo fai come lo faccio io, sono quasi 200 calorie (sui 175 ml di latte scremato e 25g di nesquik). Se me ne facessi 3 sarebbero quasi 600. Un pasto.


ah

come dici tu sarebbe latte e 3 cucni di nesquick?
ma sai che c'e'....con la cannetta in mano, sotto le coperte e il nesquick nell altra mano, potrebbero essere anche 2000 calorie....io ho trovato i campi elisi


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche dieta?
> non pensavo facesse caloria il l&n...
> be *io soffro di coliche* quindi la sera 3...poi di giorno non uso il nesquick perche a lavoro non ce l ho...ma penso di bere intorno ai *2 litri di latte al;giorno*....meta o con te o con caffe e l altra meta con nesquick la sera


E ci credo!


----------



## gas (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E saresti un gatto...


oppure un alieno.....  ho gli occhi coperti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche dieta?
> non pensavo facesse caloria il l&n...
> be io soffro di coliche quindi la sera 3...poi di giorno non uso il nesquick perche a lavoro non ce l ho...ma penso di bere intorno ai 2 litri di latte al;giorno....meta o con te o con caffe e l altra meta con nesquick la sera


Io ci ho messo anni per digerire il latte...ogni mattina mi facevo un cappuccino prima di andare a scuola e poi sudavo freddo 6 ore!
Alla fine mi son abituata...e il cappuccino alla mattina per me è uno spettacolo!
Poi ho dovuto fare una dieta senza latticini e ho smesso di prenderlo...
Tempo due mesi e la mia intolleranza al latte è tornata peggio di prima!!
Saranno anni che non mi faccio latte e nesquik...
Poi io quello me lo mangiavo a cucchiaiate! Faceva una roba assurda in bocca!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E ci credo!


non fraintendiamoci! 
io sono una allergica al latte.....nasco allergica...ma poi con gli anni di sguincio ho iniziato ad assaggiarlo....e mi e' piaciuto...e.allora pur di berlo sono stata tanto male la notte per anni....e alla fine l ho vinta io...adesso il copro e' abituato....se mi fermo a 2 litri sparsi durante il giorno sto bene, se me li bevo tutti la sera sto male 

ma ho vinto io!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah
> 
> come dici tu sarebbe latte e 3 cucni di nesquick?
> ma sai che c'e'....con la cannetta in mano, sotto le coperte e il nesquick nell altra mano, potrebbero essere anche 2000 calorie....io ho trovato i campi elisi



Eh sì, tre cucchiaini ma colmi tipo Everest. Il limite che la fisica può far portare a un cucchiaino.

Ma chettefrega. Non hai problemi di sovrappeso mi pare quindi cin cin!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ci ho messo anni per digerire il latte...ogni mattina mi facevo un cappuccino prima di andare a scuola e poi sudavo freddo 6 ore!
> Alla fine mi son abituata...e il cappuccino alla mattina per me è uno spettacolo!
> Poi ho dovuto fare una dieta senza latticini e ho smesso di prenderlo...
> Tempo due mesi e la mia intolleranza al latte è tornata peggio di prima!!
> ...


quando lo mangio a cucchiaiate soffoco se poco poco la polvere mi va in gola


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ci ho messo anni per digerire il latte...ogni mattina mi facevo un cappuccino prima di andare a scuola e poi sudavo freddo 6 ore!
> Alla fine mi son abituata...e il cappuccino alla mattina per me è uno spettacolo!
> Poi ho dovuto fare una dieta senza latticini e ho smesso di prenderlo...
> Tempo due mesi e la mia intolleranza al latte è tornata peggio di prima!!
> ...



Figata quando prendi una cucchiaiata e te la spiattelli sul palato... risucchi tutta l'aria... e ti trovi questo blob duro da scartavetrare poco a poco con la lingua


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Figata quando prendi una cucchiaiata e te la spiattelli sul palato... risucchi tutta l'aria... e ti trovi questo blob duro da scartavetrare poco a poco con la lingua


ahahahahahaha dovremmo farci un aperitivo a base di l&n


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché deve mangiare la carbonara se non la gradisce e preferisce le cruditè



io infatti di solito mi faccio i centrifugati con finocchio, arancia e un po' di zenzero


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io infatti di solito mi faccio i centrifugati con finocchio, arancia e un po' di zenzero


ma nooo dai unisciti a noi del latte e nesquick!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma nooo dai unisciti a noi del latte e nesquick!



ho già dato fino ai vent'anni e poi mica ho il vostro fisichetto da ragazzine :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha dovremmo farci un aperitivo a base di l&n



Anche io il l&n lo bevo solo la sera -oddio una volta ci pranzavo e cenavo pure

L'unico problema, non so cosa abbinarci come stuzzichini. Salato no, e dolce no, non ci sta...


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Anche io il l&n lo bevo solo la sera -oddio una volta ci pranzavo e cenavo pure
> 
> L'unico problema, non so cosa abbinarci come stuzzichini. Salato no, e dolce no, non ci sta...


io a volte se ho fame ci metto o gli abbracci o le macine.....oppure crave, una cosa kellogs col cioccolato e la nocciola dentro....
e' l unica via possibile...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No. Perché hai scritto:
> 
> poi organizzarti da solo la figlia in uno spazio apposito dove ci sono ua. Ventina di griglie
> 
> ...


Ah ah di nessuno è ipad che fa casino doveva essere la grigliata ah ah ah sto morendo dal ridere ah ah ah :rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ho già dato fino ai vent'anni e poi *mica ho il vostro fisichetto da ragazzine :mrgreen:*



ma non diciamo cose VELLEITARIE. sei l unica di noi che sport mi sembra....
essu....possimao cominciare con uno shot di latte e nesquick


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io a volte se ho fame ci metto o gli abbracci o le macine.....oppure crave, una cosa kellogs col cioccolato e la nocciola dentro....
> e' l unica via possibile...



Ma dolce con quel dolce.. mmm...

Senti un pò, secondo me varrebbe la pena provare una pasta frolla NON dolce o addirittura con un pizzico di sale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io a volte se ho fame ci metto o gli abbracci o *le macine*.....oppure crave, una cosa kellogs col cioccolato e la nocciola dentro....
> e' l unica via possibile...




quanto vi ho amato..


:triste::triste::triste::triste:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma dolce con quel dolce.. mmm...
> 
> Senti un pò, secondo me varrebbe la pena provare una pasta frolla NON dolce o addirittura con un pizzico di sale...


be da che mondo e modno (e sbri ce lo insegna) la cioccolata sta bene col sale...

be...a casa ho un pasta frolla senza zucchero, perche volevo farci lo strudel.....
come la potrei farcire? o formaggio....oppure?


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io infatti di solito mi faccio i centrifugati con finocchio, arancia e un po' di zenzero


vedi, il tuba è felicissimo se gli prepari un bel centrifugato di zenzero e finocchio


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be da che mondo e modno (e sbri ce lo insegna) la cioccolata sta bene col sale...
> 
> be...a casa ho un pasta frolla senza zucchero, perche volevo farci lo strudel.....
> come la potrei farcire? o formaggio....oppure?


Vogliamo parlare dei cracker con il sale grosso spalmati di nutella?!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare dei cracker con il sale grosso spalmati di nutella?!


che dio ce ne scampi......

morirei tra quelli a destra e sashimi a sinistra....poi davvero, potete pure abbattermi col macete


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Per tutti gli Dei dell'Olimpo ...


eh, mi spiace, ma qui non è una novità sentirmelo dire. La cucina italiana 'popolare' non m'è mai piaciuta granché, la trovo noiosa, salata, calorica e unta. Se devo dire, sono cresciuta, proprio da piccina, mangiando tutt'altro. Ma la pizza, con moderazione, mi piace un sacco :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, mi spiace, ma qui non è una novità sentirmelo dire. La cucina italiana 'popolare' non m'è mai piaciuta granché, la trovo noiosa, salata, calorica e unta. Se devo dire, sono cresciuta, proprio da piccina, mangiando tutt'altro. Ma la pizza, con moderazione, mi piace un sacco :mrgreen:


ne hai facoltà ma è grandiosa , piena di sapori e colori.
culturalmente interessante le tradizioni 
che la contraddistinguono


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be da che mondo e modno (e sbri ce lo insegna) la cioccolata sta bene col sale...
> 
> be...a casa ho un pasta frolla senza zucchero, perche volevo farci lo strudel.....
> come la potrei farcire? o formaggio....oppure?



Se non la accompagni col l&n praticamente con qualunque cosa...

Per il l&n proverei prima completamente plain


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

gli odori, ho dimenticato.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non la accompagni col l&n praticamente con qualunque cosa...
> 
> Per il l&n proverei prima completamente plain


ah plain dici tu....ok...ma allora fina la devo stendere...a mo di schiacciatina....


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, mi spiace, ma qui non è una novità sentirmelo dire. La cucina italiana 'popolare' non m'è mai piaciuta granché, la trovo noiosa, salata, calorica e unta. Se devo dire, sono cresciuta, proprio da piccina, mangiando tutt'altro. Ma la pizza, con moderazione, mi piace un sacco :mrgreen:


Toglietemela dal raggio visivo per favore


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io infatti di solito mi faccio i centrifugati con finocchio, arancia *e un po' di zenzero*


quel pizzicorino profumato mi piace tantissimo! (e i bocconcini di pasta fillo con dentro carote a bastoncino saltate, pepe, sesamo e grattugiata di zenzero...uno sballo).


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, mi spiace, ma qui non è una novità sentirmelo dire. La cucina italiana 'popolare' non m'è mai piaciuta granché, la trovo noiosa, salata, calorica e unta. Se devo dire, sono cresciuta, proprio da piccina, mangiando tutt'altro. Ma la pizza, con moderazione, mi piace un sacco :mrgreen:


Oh, sui gusti mica si discute...ma, personalmente, quello che è tradizionale nostro a me fa sbavare letteralmente!!! Da sempre...

Pur apprezzando anche altre cucine...


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, mi spiace, ma qui non è una novità sentirmelo dire. La cucina italiana 'popolare' non m'è mai piaciuta granché, la trovo noiosa, *salata*, calorica e unta. Se devo dire, sono cresciuta, proprio da piccina, mangiando tutt'altro. Ma la pizza, con moderazione, mi piace un sacco :mrgreen:



su questo hai ragione, bisognerebbe proprio andarci piano col sale
sul resto, cucina tradizionale italiana tutta la vita!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai facoltà ma è grandiosa , piena di sapori e colori.
> culturalmente interessante le tradizioni
> che la contraddistinguono


ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. La porzione da camionista di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui 

A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. *La porzione da camionista *di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui
> 
> A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne


se legge JB


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. La porzione da camionista di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui
> 
> A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne


la pasta con i muscoli non è una nostra ( i campani la fanno insieme con i fagioli...buonissima) ed il sale dipende dal soggetto che cucina.
la nostra tradizione è di cose leggere come le varie torte salate pasqualina e con le erbette inisme a maggiorana e prescinseua, vabbé le trenette al pesto con i fagiolini e le patate, il coniglio con le olive taggiasche...
roba profumatìssima


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione, bisognerebbe proprio andarci piano col sale
> sul resto, cucina tradizionale italiana tutta la vita!:mrgreen:


ci sono cucine e cucine, per altro: più è semplice la 'trattoria', più il cibo è salato e unto e poco fantasioso, secondo me. I primi non è che mi facciano schifo (quelli che posso mangiare), ma dopo due forchettate sono a posto. Il piattone non fa proprio per me e se posso evito del tutto, tutto qui.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la pasta con i muscoli non è una nostra tradizione ( i campani la fanno insieme con i fagioli...buonissima) ed il sale dipende dal soggetto che cucina.
> la nostra tradizione è di cose leggere come le varie torte salate pasqualina e con le erbette inisme a maggiorana e prescinseua, vabbé le trenette al pesto con i fagiolini e le patate, *il coniglio con le olive taggiasche*...
> roba profumatìssima


madonna che bonta', madonna che bonta'


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

_i muscoli _cioè i mitili , li facciamo al verde con aglio prezzemolo e vino bianco


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quoto! (ah, per altri inetrventi precedenti in altri 3d: con 'diritto' intendevo in generale, mi sa, più la giurisprudenza che il diritto. Scusa (l'avevo ben detto che non posso che essere superficiale in quall'ambito). Però mi sono guardata bene la definzione delle due, grazie



e aggiungerei che secondo me le elementari sono tutt'ora importantissime, e al liceo studi materie che difficilmente affronterai da solo in seguito, è questa la differenza con gli altri indirizzi, ovvero l'occasione di apprezzare ciò che altrimenti non studieresti da solo come autodidatta
poi se a uno non frega nulla, va bene, però almeno ne ha avuto la possibilità


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> _i muscoli _cioè i mitili , li facciamo al verde con aglio prezzemolo e vino bianco


ho detto corregionali, non genovesi! Ora sono nella tua regione, appunto, ma più verso la Toscana. Ero a casa di questi, appunto. Poi hanno fatto i 'muscoli' come dici tu, con vino bianco, prezzemolo e grazie al cielo pochissimo aglio che porprio non si sentiva. Bn più buoni della pasta, per me.


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non fraintendiamoci!
> io sono una allergica al latte.....nasco allergica...ma poi con gli anni di sguincio ho iniziato ad assaggiarlo....e mi e' piaciuto...e.allora pur di berlo sono stata tanto male la notte per anni....e alla fine l ho vinta io...adesso il copro e' abituato....se mi fermo a 2 litri sparsi durante il giorno sto bene, se me li bevo tutti la sera sto male
> 
> ma ho vinto io!!!!!



Beta galattosidasi: è la classe di enzimi che scindono le molecole del latte (detta in breve), e che aumentano col consumo dello stesso.
Più bevi latte e più riesci a digerirlo, insomma.
Fa il pari con l'alcol deidrogenasi, per cui se io mi ubriaco con un bicchiere di vino, altri bevono una bottiglia intera senza danni (apparenti).
Io sono povero di enzimi.


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ho detto corregionali, non genovesi! Ora sono nella tua regione, appunto, ma più verso la Toscana. Ero a casa di questi, appunto. Poi hanno fatto i 'muscoli' come dici tu, con vino bianco, prezzemolo e grazie al cielo pochissimo aglio che porprio non si sentiva. Bn più buoni della pasta, per me.


spero ti abbiano fatto bere lo sciacchetrà, vino bianco delle 5 terre. o anche un buon pigato (ponente)


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Comunque è particolare questo thread, ogni volta che ci torno ci trovo un argomento diverso.
Non si potrebbe intitolarlo "Mist de tut cos a la rinfusa"?


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero ti abbiano fatto bere lo sciacchetrà, vino bianco delle 5 terre


certo, eravamo in 5 terre  (io sono proprio appiccicata lì, nel Golfo dei Poeti)
Sciacchetrà e Vermentino (se ne vedo un altro, di Vermentino, vomito )


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. La porzione da camionista di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui
> 
> A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne



bè, le porzioni sono una cosa (a me se mi porti un piattino stitico, te lo tiro dietro, anzi me magno pure il camionista con tutto il camion:rotfl, invece la cucina è un'altra, nel senso che ogni cucina tradizionale italiana ha i piatti per le feste, molto ricchi, e i piatti normali, di solito molto semplici e poco grassi etc.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

fare da mangiare non e' saper cucinare. chiariamolo


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque è particolare questo thread, ogni volta che ci torno ci trovo un argomento diverso.
> Non si potrebbe intitolarlo *"Mist de tut cos a la rinfusa"*?



:risata::risata::risata: titolo bellissimo!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. La porzione da camionista di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui
> 
> A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne


Tu hai un'idea della trattoria alquanto originale, per non dire fuori da ogni grazia di Dio. In genere ai camerieri, che sono ovviamente puliti, gentili e sorridenti e non con stecchino in bocca e canotta bisunta, se chiedi loro mezza porzione, te la portano, non ti prendono mica a calci sulle gengive.

Ordinare un piatto di gnocchi con le spuntature in una fraschetta ad Ariccia, non equivale ad una condanna a morte per ingozzamento di quattro chili di pasta, se ne può ordinare anche una piccola quantità senza essere costrette a subire pene corporali.

Un piatto di spaghetti alle vongole ben cucinato, e sottolineo, ben cucinato, è quanto di più leggero si possa mangiare.

E non mi addentro nelle varie cucine regionali, le cui tradizioni risalgono a secoli, si ho detto secoli, di storia.

Dalle tue parole, e questa è una mia opinione personale, quindi per definizione fallace e opinabile, ne convengo, si evince che la tua non è una questione di gusti, sui quali non si discute, ma è proprio una questione voler apparire così. Snob.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci sono cucine e cucine, per altro: più è *semplice *la 'trattoria', più il cibo è salato e unto e poco fantasioso, secondo me. I primi non è che mi facciano schifo (quelli che posso mangiare), ma dopo due forchettate sono a posto. Il piattone non fa proprio per me e se posso evito del tutto, tutto qui.



questo secondo me è un concetto troppo generale
dipende sempre dalla mano dello chef/cuoco e dalla sua competenza


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, le porzioni sono una cosa (a me se mi porti un piattino stitico, te lo tiro dietro, anzi me magno pure il camionista con tutto il camion:rotfl, invece la cucina è un'altra, nel senso che ogni cucina tradizionale italiana ha i piatti per le feste, molto ricchi, e i piatti normali, di solito molto semplici e poco grassi etc.


certo, ma in trattoria trovi i piatti delle feste, non quelli senza grassi. Vai in Umbria in trattoria e dimmi cosa trovi 

io non parlo proprio di porzioni, ma di assaggi, mi sa. Facciamo che io te ne rubo una forchettata e il resto lo mangi tu? Così, vengo volentieri


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> la pasta con i muscoli non è una nostra ( i campani la fanno insieme con i fagioli...buonissima) ed il sale dipende dal soggetto che cucina.
> la nostra tradizione è di cose leggere come le varie torte salate pasqualina e con le erbette inisme a maggiorana e prescinseua, vabbé le trenette al pesto con i fagiolini e le patate, il coniglio con le olive taggiasche...
> roba profumatìssima



Minerva ma tu l'hai mai visto questo? Io ogni volta muoio dal ridere...


[video=youtube_share;tDnwaL0gBzU]http://youtu.be/tDnwaL0gBzU[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minerva ma tu l'hai mai visto questo? Io ogni volta muoio dal ridere...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tDnwaL0gBzU]http://youtu.be/tDnwaL0gBzU[/video]




HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Stavo tutta nascosta dietro il monitor e grufolavo trattenendo le risate... e la mia collega pensava che piangessi..... cara....   :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque è particolare questo thread, ogni volta che ci torno ci trovo un argomento diverso.
> Non si potrebbe intitolarlo "Mist de tut cos a la rinfusa"?



Ma infatti é nato come un thread per fare domande a cazzo

però di domande ne fanno poche


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...



Vero che fa ridere? Poi nell'entroterra parlano davvero così... Quando dice "tou lì" mi fa morire!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toglietemela dal raggio visivo per favore


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toglietemela dal raggio visivo per favore


Tubino a me la carbonara piace tanto, lo sai vero? 
Anche se ti ho spoilerato Gomorra
Sono sempre la tua sorellina vero?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minerva ma tu l'hai mai visto questo? Io ogni volta muoio dal ridere...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tDnwaL0gBzU]http://youtu.be/tDnwaL0gBzU[/video]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

I ravioli al pesto sono come gli spaghetti alla bolognese!!! Non possono esistere!!! :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu hai un'idea della trattoria alquanto originale, per non dire fuori da ogni grazia di Dio. In genere ai camerieri, che sono ovviamente puliti, gentili e sorridenti e non con stecchino in bocca e canotta bisunta, se chiedi loro mezza porzione, te la portano, non ti prendono mica a calci sulle gengive.
> 
> Ordinare un piatto di *gnocchi con le spuntature *in una fraschetta ad Ariccia, non equivale ad una condanna a morte per ingozzamento di quattro chili di pasta, se ne può ordinare anche una piccola quantità senza essere costrette a subire pene corporali.
> 
> ...


cavoli, ma proprio non ti entra in testa, eh. Gnocchi con le spuntature, a me????? Mi prendi per il culo? Per il resto, non ho parlato né di camerieri bisunti né di altro: io parlo di cibo, l'unico argomento che ho trattato rispetto alle trattorie dei camionisti (le migliori in quanto qualità prezzo, mi dicono). E quel cibo lì a me non piace o comunque non piace abbastanza da andarci. Non mangio pasta volontariamente, come lo devo dire? E di secondi per me non ce ne sono. E c'è puzza di carne (ho in mente l'Umbria, ma non credo che il Lazio sia diverso) ovunque. Dunque, se vuoi pensa pure che è snobismo, io continuo a mangiare in un posto nel quale riesco, appunto, a mangiare (e me lo godo pure, magari, perché no), e fine della storia. Non mi dirai che sono la prima persona che incontri che non ama le trattorie popolari ...essù, non ci posso credere.


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti a me culturalmente piace, e in genere assaggio qualaisi cosa, sono curiosissima. Un assaggio, però. La porzione da camionista di pasta (quella dell'immaginario standard, eh, il classico piattone) mi ucciderebbe. Come ho detto, sono più da antipasti e stuzzichini fantasiosi (e a casa tonnelate di verdure e tofu, chiaramente), ma sembra che non si possa nemmeno dirlo, qui
> 
> A casa d'altri sono cortese: ho giustappunto assaggiato l'altra sera un spaghetto alle cozze dai tuoi corregionali (pasta coi "muscoli", dicono loro). Buona, ma ammazza quanto salata...Meno male che ho potuto scegliere io quanta mangiarne





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ci sono cucine e cucine, per altro: più è semplice la 'trattoria', più il cibo è salato e unto e poco fantasioso, secondo me. I primi non è che mi facciano schifo (quelli che posso mangiare), ma dopo due forchettate sono a posto. Il piattone non fa proprio per me e se posso evito del tutto, tutto qui.





Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu hai un'idea della trattoria alquanto originale, per non dire fuori da ogni grazia di Dio. In genere ai camerieri, che sono ovviamente puliti, gentili e sorridenti e non con stecchino in bocca e canotta bisunta, se chiedi loro mezza porzione, te la portano, non ti prendono mica a calci sulle gengive.
> 
> Ordinare un piatto di gnocchi con le spuntature in una fraschetta ad Ariccia, non equivale ad una condanna a morte per ingozzamento di quattro chili di pasta, se ne può ordinare anche una piccola quantità senza essere costrette a subire pene corporali.
> 
> ...





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> certo, ma in trattoria trovi i piatti delle feste, non quelli senza grassi. Vai in Umbria in trattoria e dimmi cosa trovi
> 
> io non parlo proprio di porzioni, ma di assaggi, mi sa. Facciamo che io te ne rubo una forchettata e il resto lo mangi tu? Così, vengo volentieri


Insisti co stà storia delle trattorie da evitare come la peste ... ok per cui ti immagino nata e vissuta in una grande città piena di broccati, rubinetti dorati, tofu, zenzero e chiodi di garofano ecc. ... poi mi parli dell'Umbria (regione che non menzionano nemmeno alle previsioni del tempo)... non è che gnente gnente sei umbra pure te come fiammetta


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Insisti co stà storia delle trattorie da evitare come la peste ... ok per cui ti immagino nata e vissuta in una grande città piena di broccati, rubinetti dorati, tofu, zenzero e chiodi di garofano ecc. ... poi mi parli dell'Umbria (regione che non menzionano nemmeno alle previsioni del tempo)... non è che gnente gnente sei umbra pure te come fiammetta


no,non sono umbra e la cosa che meno mi piace dell'Umbria è proprio la cucina. Mia madre, per altro (non umbra manco lei), cucinava piatti fantasiosissimi, non regionali mai se non per alcuni cavalli di battaglia di pesce, pieni di spezie una gioia per gli occhi (faceva tante cose minuscole da sballo). Durante tutta la mia infanzia avrò mangiato sì e no 5 piatti di pasta. Poi, io non parlo mai in generale: mai detto che le trattorie sono da evitare, peste o non peste. Ho detto che io le evito, tranne quando vado in giro e faccio un giro di assaggi, con altri, in modo che io non debba finire tutta la porzione che mi danno. E, ripeto, essendo io vegetariana, se sento troppa puzza di carne uscire fuori da lì, non entro. E certo non vado a mangiar fuori pe ritrovarmi a fronteggiare un piatto di carbonara, che non mangio proprio in qaunto vegetariana. Voi mangiate quel che volete, io pure, se me lo consentite


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavoli, ma proprio non ti entra in testa, eh. Gnocchi con le spuntature, a me????? Mi prendi per il culo? Per il resto, non ho parlato né di camerieri bisunti né di altro: io parlo di cibo, l'unico argomento che ho trattato rispetto alle trattorie dei camionisti (le migliori in quanto qualità prezzo, mi dicono). E quel cibo lì a me non piace o comunque non piace abbastanza da andarci. Non mangio pasta volontariamente, come lo devo dire? E di secondi per me non ce ne sono. E c'è puzza di carne (ho in mente l'Umbria, ma non credo che il Lazio sia diverso) ovunque. Dunque, se vuoi pensa pure che è snobismo, io continuo a mangiare in un posto nel quale riesco, appunto, a mangiare (e me lo godo pure, magari, perché no), e fine della storia. Non mi dirai che sono la prima persona che incontri che non ama le trattorie popolari ...essù, non ci posso credere.


Sulla questione dei gusti, come ho detto anche prima, non mi addentro. Hai ragione.

Quello che contesto, e anche fortemente, è l'associazione cucina popolare / cibo pesante e grasso.

Potrei cominciare oggi a citare piatti appartenenti alla tradizione contadina italiana che soddisfano i tuoi criteri di selezione, di qualsiasi latitudine, e finirei domani.

Non sei la prima persona che incontro che non ama le trattore popolari. Sei la prima persona che camuffa la spocchia di voler mangiare piatti griffati Gracco (o qualche altro cretino come lui) con tesi assurde.


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla questione dei gusti, come ho detto anche prima, non mi addentro. Hai ragione.
> 
> Quello che contesto, e anche fortemente, è l'associazione cucina popolare / cibo pesante e grasso.
> 
> ...


Che la forza sia con te ... immenso maestro yedi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Toglietemela dal raggio visivo per favore


Vengo io a mangiare la carbonare o cacio e pepe....
Anche perchè qualcuno ti vorrebbe propinare centrifughe


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla questione dei gusti, come ho detto anche prima, non mi addentro. Hai ragione.
> 
> Quello che contesto, e anche fortemente, *è l'associazione cucina popolare / cibo pesante e grasso*.
> 
> ...


Vero.
Che poi spesso i grandi cuochi attingono proprio dalla cucina popolare per una cucina leggera.

Ma io credo(credo, eh) che AnnaBlume abbia semplicemente un rapporto particolare con il cibo. 
Oltre all'essere vegetariana, dico.
So che sta molto attenta a non ingrassare, pur essendo molto magra, ad esempio.
Magari è proprio vero che certi odori la stomacano o che vedere davanti un piatto abbondante di roba le chiuda lo stomaco: non è un atteggiamento, ma proprio il modo di vivere il rapporto con il cibo.
Però anche io mi sento snobbata, sai?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vengo io a mangiare la carbonare o cacio e pepe....
> Anche perchè qualcuno ti vorrebbe propinare centrifughe


Ehm...chiedo venia, ma per una cacio e pepe o una gricia (o famose proprio un bisse!), posso unirmi?
Me manca!!!  
Mi metto buonina buonina in un tavolo vicino!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Che poi spesso i grandi cuochi attingono proprio dalla cucina popolare per una cucina leggera.
> 
> Ma io credo(credo, eh) che AnnaBlume abbia semplicemente un rapporto particolare con il cibo.
> ...


ma si....gli odori sono importanti....su quelli non si discute. mettimi sotto al naso il cavolo e potrei partire per la tangente come bip bip....vomitando a fiotti......


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no,non sono umbra e la cosa che meno mi piace* dell'Umbria è proprio la cucina*. Mia madre, per altro (non umbra manco lei), cucinava piatti fantasiosissimi, non regionali mai se non per alcuni cavalli di battaglia di pesce, pieni di spezie una gioia per gli occhi (faceva tante cose minuscole da sballo). Durante tutta la mia infanzia avrò mangiato sì e no 5 piatti di pasta. Poi, io non parlo mai in generale: mai detto che le trattorie sono da evitare, peste o non peste. Ho detto che io le evito, tranne quando vado in giro e faccio un giro di assaggi, con altri, in modo che io non debba finire tutta la porzione che mi danno. E, ripeto, essendo io vegetariana, se sento troppa puzza di carne uscire fuori da lì, non entro. E certo non vado a mangiar fuori pe ritrovarmi a fronteggiare un piatto di carbonara, che non mangio proprio in qaunto vegetariana. Voi mangiate quel che volete, io pure, se me lo consentite


sono scoppiata a ridere perchè sono stata 3 giorni in Umbria e oltre a essere una regione splendida era una tragedia scegliere il ristorante per l'imbarazzo della scelta 
Siamo ai poli opposti


----------



## zanna (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma si....gli odori sono importanti....su quelli non si discute. mettimi sotto al naso il cavolo e potrei partire per la tangente come bip bip....*vomitando a fiotti*......


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Minerva ma tu l'hai mai visto questo? Io ogni volta muoio dal ridere...
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;tDnwaL0gBzU]http://youtu.be/tDnwaL0gBzU[/video]


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Che poi spesso i grandi cuochi attingono proprio dalla cucina popolare per una cucina leggera.
> 
> Ma io credo(credo, eh) che *AnnaBlume abbia semplicemente un rapporto particolare con il cibo*.
> ...


Lo credo anch'io


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> certo, ma in trattoria trovi i piatti delle feste, non quelli senza grassi. Vai in Umbria in trattoria e dimmi cosa trovi
> 
> io non parlo proprio di porzioni, ma di assaggi, mi sa.* Facciamo che io te ne rubo una forchettata e il resto lo mangi tu? Così, vengo volentieri *



massì, andiamo a fare una poverata!

scherzi a parte, anche in trattoria ti puoi far preparare qualcosa di semplice e poco grasso


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


che ho sbagliato stavolta? mica ci va l apostrofo...no?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...chiedo venia, ma per una cacio e pepe o una gricia (o famose proprio un bisse!), posso unirmi?
> Me manca!!!
> Mi metto buonina buonina in un tavolo vicino!!!



Se vuoi di consiglio un posto dove mangiare bene ma........sola


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Che poi spesso i grandi cuochi attingono proprio dalla cucina popolare per una cucina leggera.
> 
> Ma io credo(credo, eh) *che AnnaBlume abbia semplicemente un rapporto particolare con il cibo.
> ...


verissimo, è stato uno dei nostri primi argomenti


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma si....gli odori sono importanti....su quelli non si discute. mettimi sotto al naso il cavolo e potrei partire per la tangente come bip bip....vomitando a fiotti......


Eppure ho mangiato una zuppa di cavolo che era uno spettacolo!! Sì, l'odore era un po' disturbante, ma il gusto una roba meravigliosa!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eppure ho mangiato una zuppa di cavolo che era uno spettacolo!! Sì, l'odore era un po' disturbante, ma il gusto una roba meravigliosa!!!


il cavolo lo mangio solo nero e nella ribollita


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi di consiglio un posto dove mangiare bene ma........sola


Eh ma il bello del cibo è il poterlo mangiare in compagnia (per me è fondamentale!), se sto sola me ne sto a casa con un'insalata scrausa!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh ma il bello del cibo è il poterlo mangiare in compagnia (per me è fondamentale!), se sto sola me ne sto a casa con un'insalata scrausa!!! :mrgreen:


Tu hai presente quanto sia difficile stare sole con Tuba? Secondo te una volta che ci riesco mi porto la compagnia?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> il cavolo lo mangio solo nero e nella ribollita


Buono quello nero, ma anche quello cappuccio!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai presente quanto sia difficile stare sole con Tuba? Secondo te una volta che ci riesco mi porto la compagnia?


Io ci sono stata un sacco di volte gne gne gne cicca cicca cicca!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vengo io a mangiare la carbonare o cacio e pepe....
> Anche perchè qualcuno ti vorrebbe propinare centrifughe


La propina centrifughe, l'ultima volta che ha mangiato a Roma le hanno dovuto togliere il piatto da sotto altrimenti si mangiava pure quello.

Trattoria da Domenico. Zona Pigneto.


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai presente quanto sia difficile stare sole con Tuba? Secondo te una volta che ci riesco mi porto la compagnia?


Vabbè, allora facciamo così...
Ci becchiamo a Trastevere il giorno prima...annamo a magnà da qualche parte e poi il giorno dopo ti vedi il Tuba!
Va come sono gentile!!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vero.
> Che poi spesso i grandi cuochi attingono proprio dalla cucina popolare per una cucina leggera.
> 
> Ma io credo(credo, eh) che AnnaBlume abbia semplicemente un rapporto particolare con il cibo.
> ...


Vista in quest'ottica il suo discorso è comprensibilissimo ed anche condivisibile.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora facciamo così...
> Ci becchiamo a Trastevere il giorno prima...annamo a magnà da qualche parte e poi il giorno dopo ti vedi il Tuba!
> Va come sono gentile!!


Trastevere ormai è un'immensa tourist trap, purtroppo.

Ci sono però dei posti, fuori dalle classiche rotte battute dai turisti, che sono dei gioellini della cucina tradizionale romana.

Ce penso io a voi


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Nessuno che voglia venirsi a mangiare il lampredotto? Eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno che voglia venirsi a mangiare il lampredotto? Eh?


Ma cos'è?


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma cos'è?



Ma se ti ho pure messo il link di wikipedia!!!

E' una specie di trippa, se la vuoi proprio in soldoni... (ma è come dire che il pesto è un trito di basilico e pinoli)


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Trastevere ormai è un'immensa tourist trap, purtroppo.
> 
> Ci sono però dei posti, fuori dalle classiche rotte battute dai turisti, che sono dei gioellini della cucina tradizionale romana.
> 
> Ce penso io a voi


E che non lo so?! 
Io andavo sempre da Carlone...ma ti parlo di 20 anni fa!! 
Ci sono tornata un paio di anni fa...ci sono affezionata!

Poi oh, l'amatriciana come a Centocelle mai mangiata altrove eh!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma se ti ho pure messo il link di wikipedia!!!
> 
> E' una specie di trippa, se la vuoi proprio in soldoni... (ma è come dire che il pesto è un trito di basilico e pinoli)


A che pagina? Ne ho saltate una trentina!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La propina centrifughe, l'ultima volta che ha mangiato a Roma le hanno dovuto togliere il piatto da sotto altrimenti si mangiava pure quello.
> 
> Trattoria da Domenico. Zona Pigneto.


non avevo dubbi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, allora facciamo così...
> Ci becchiamo a Trastevere il giorno prima...annamo a magnà da qualche parte e poi il giorno dopo ti vedi il Tuba!
> Va come sono gentile!!


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> A che pagina? Ne ho saltate una trentina!



http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampredotto


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Che la forza sia con te ... immenso maestro yedi


psiit lupetto! niente tango stasera...andiamo a magna' 'na bella amatriciana stasera? m'è venuta fame.....:spaghetti: poi troviamo un modo per smaltire.....


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno che voglia venirsi a mangiare il lampredotto? Eh?


io io io io io io
non trovo mai nessuno che venga con me
Ti ricordi a Firenze, quel posto è rinomato per il lampredotto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lampredotto



Mi fa schifo, così a prima vista 


e il gyros pita ti piace?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno che voglia venirsi a mangiare il lampredotto? Eh?


Io ho problemi con le interiora...
Ogni volta mi trovavo davanti il famoso _pani ca meusa_ e non ce l'ho proprio mai fatta!! 

La trippa ha una consistenza che mi stomaca un po'...nonostante il gusto mi piaccia...

Gradisco _o per e o muss_...

Fegato, cervello non mi piacciono...

Al paese di mia madre fanno i marri, involtini fatti con frattaglie di agnello, non ce la posso fare...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io io io io io io
> non trovo mai nessuno che venga con me
> Ti ricordi a Firenze, quel posto è rinomato per il lampredotto



Ho ottime ragioni per ricordarlo benissimo... sto lavorando lì


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;21qju7zGi8E]http://youtu.be/21qju7zGi8E[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi fa schifo, così a prima vista
> 
> 
> e il gyros pita ti piace?


Mai mangiato ma sembra saporito.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho problemi con le interiora...
> Ogni volta mi trovavo davanti il famoso *pani ca meusa *e non ce l'ho proprio mai fatta!!
> 
> La trippa ha una consistenza che mi stomaca un po'...nonostante il gusto mi piaccia...
> ...


Bono
Io adoro tutte le interiora


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Cmq mica c'è solo il lampredotto a Firenze!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho problemi con le interiora...
> Ogni volta mi trovavo davanti il famoso *pani ca meusa *e non ce l'ho proprio mai fatta!!
> 
> La trippa ha una consistenza che mi stomaca un po'...nonostante il gusto mi piaccia...
> ...


Provato alla Vucciria nel mio primo, a questo punto primo di una lunga serie, viaggio a Palermo fatto lo scorso maggio.

Il modo migliore per mandare a puttane un'intera giornata di allenamenti ? Un'ora alla Vucciria  :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Cmq mica c'è solo il lampredotto a Firenze!


Vero
Fiorentina
Pappa al pomodoro
Ribollita
Crostini ai fegatini
E tutte le interiora


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bono
> Io adoro tutte le interiora


Io non ci riesco, sono proprio bloccata!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vero
> Fiorentina
> Pappa al pomodoro
> Ribollita
> ...



Zuppa di farro!


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Zuppa di farro!


buona
PEr me Firenze resta però la fiorentina.:smile:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Provato alla Vucciria nel mio primo, a questo punto primo di una lunga serie, viaggio a Palermo fatto lo scorso maggio.
> 
> Il modo migliore per mandare a puttane un'intera giornata di allenamenti ? Un'ora alla Vucciria  :smile::smile::smile:


:rotfl:

Vediamo se ci scendo i primi di luglio!
Comunque lì hanno talmente tanta roba che Dio me ne scampi!!!
Tra quello, tra pane e panelle e crocchè (mortalissimo!), arancine, dolci di ogni genere e tipo e, soprattutto, quintalate di pesce fatto in ogni modo e maniera io muoio!!!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Vediamo se ci scendo i primi di luglio!
> Comunque lì hanno talmente tanta roba che Dio me ne scampi!!!
> Tra quello, tra pane e panelle e crocchè (mortalissimo!), arancine, dolci di ogni genere e tipo e, soprattutto, *quintalate di pesce fatto in ogni modo e maniera io muoio!!!*


I pescettini piccoli piccoli fritti, credo che si chiamino sciammacheddu o qualcosa del genere (Ultimo dove sei ? ).

Della serie: e che ce fai col sesso


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I pescettini piccoli piccoli fritti, credo che si chiamino sciammacheddu o qualcosa del genere (Ultimo dove sei ? ).
> 
> Della serie: e che ce fai col sesso


maccheroneddu


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> maccheroneddu


Mo arivano eehhhh


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I pescettini piccoli piccoli fritti, credo che si chiamino sciammacheddu o qualcosa del genere (Ultimo dove sei ? ).
> 
> Della serie: e che ce fai col sesso


Sciabbacheddu?! 

Vabbè, ma vuoi mettere il polpo tirato su e arrostito? 
O i ricci? Li ho mangiati per la prima volta un paio di anni fa...madò madò madò!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mo arivano eehhhh


oh ma che queres?
ti stavo aiutando visto che io, io, IO, conosco il termine esatto
:ar: (2)


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu hai presente quanto sia difficile stare sole con Tuba? Secondo te una volta che ci riesco mi porto la compagnia?


perchè hai deciso di vedere il webmaster del forum annegare nel suo sangue?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Ecco, rimanendo su Palermo...

L'odore delle stigghiola cucinate per strada appena entri in città è allucinante! Cioè, io aprivo il finestrino e respiravo a pieni polmoni...probabilmente me li sono rovinati irrimediabilmente, ma che goduria!
Però, pradossalmente, non le mangio!!!  Mi piace solo l'odore...


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sciabbacheddu?!
> 
> Vabbè, ma vuoi mettere il polpo tirato su e arrostito?
> O i ricci? Li ho mangiati per la prima volta un paio di anni fa...madò madò madò!!!


Ecco, ad esempio, uno dei piatti che adoro, e che per me è digeribilissimo e affatto pesante, è il semplicissimo polpo e patate.

Per quanto riguarda i ricci, e comunque i frutti di mare in genere.......ho una mamma pugliese


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, ad esempio, uno dei piatti che adoro, e che per me è digeribilissimo e affatto pesante, è il semplicissimo polpo e patate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i ricci, e comunque i frutti di mare in genere.......*ho una mamma pugliese*


Pure io!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> perchè hai deciso di vedere il webmaster del forum annegare nel suo sangue?


infatti....io mi arrabbierei di piu....non so tu...


----------



## danny (12 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi fa schifo, così a prima vista
> 
> 
> e il gyros pita ti piace?


Pita me gyro... andavo in grecia solo per quelli. Slurp.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Pure io!!! :mrgreen:


E hai aspettato tutto questo tempo per mangiare i ricci ?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> infatti....io mi arrabbierei di piu....non so tu...


Aaaahhh simpatia......ti trattieni ancora parecchio ?


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaaahhh simpatia......ti trattieni ancora parecchio ?


a dire il vero moltissimo....per tutta la vita, ogni ora, ogni secondo.....problemi?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a dire il vero moltissimo....per tutta la vita, ogni ora, ogni secondo.....problemi?


No. Era pe sapè


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Era pe sapè


bene, allora me ne vado. ciao


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaaahhh simpatia......ti trattieni ancora parecchio ?


Tuba sai che sono tutte chiacchere..........ignorali:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E hai aspettato tutto questo tempo per mangiare i ricci ?


Mi inquietavano!!! 
Mia madre e mia nonna mi portavano al porto a Bari...loro ne mangiavano quintalate, io non ce l'ho mai fatta...
Due anni fa a Siracusa mi hanno messo davanti i crostini...ero invitata a cena e mi pareva male rifiutare...
Bè...mi taccio perchè ancora li sogno!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuba sai che sono tutte chiacchere..........ignorali:mrgreen:


se vuoi passo ai fatti


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bene, allora me ne vado. ciao


No dai. Statte artri 5 minuti no


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuoi passo ai fatti


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!

guerra civile!!!!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No dai. Statte artri 5 minuti no


non so se ti conviene


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Tuba puoi bannare Miss istiga alla violenza


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Pita me gyro... andavo in grecia solo per quelli. Slurp.


e il moussakas? e lo yogurt? e il baklavas?e la bougatsa?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuba sai che sono tutte chiacchere..........ignorali:mrgreen:


Farfie  Frequenti gente pericolosa  

A ritrovasse una testa di cavallo nel letto è un attimo


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tuba puoi bannare Miss istiga alla violenza


quato te piacerebbe.....e invece no ! ti attacchi!! ahahahahahahahahaha
io sono protetta...anche se tu non la sai


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non so se ti conviene


Io segno


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io segno


famo tutto un conto alla fine


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Non c'entra molto, ma voglio lodare e lodare e lodare la padrona della trattoria dove vado qui dove lavoro. 
Per necessità ci vado spesso, tipo due/tre volte a settimana.

Mi fanno lo sconto del 30%... e non è solo quello... ha sempre due chiacchiere per me... una volta che avevo ripulito il piatto tipo specchio mi ha portato il bis gratis... l'altro giorno ha insistito perchè io prendessi una panna cotta -fatta da loro- e poi me l'ha offerta... quando ho invitato mia zia lì e abbiamo chiesto un secondo da dividere in due me ne ha portati due al prezzo di uno...

Gente deliziosa.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie  Frequenti gente pericolosa
> 
> A ritrovasse una testa di cavallo nel letto è un attimo


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, ad esempio, uno dei piatti che adoro, e che per me è digeribilissimo e affatto pesante, è il semplicissimo polpo e patate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i ricci, e comunque i frutti di mare in genere.......ho una mamma pugliese


OHHHHHHH!!!!
ma che è???
io ho saltato il pranzo, volete farmi morire oggi?????????
vado via.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2014)

Epperò il polpo -buonissimo- è un animale curioso, intelligente e sensibile... è un peccato...


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Farfie  Frequenti gente pericolosa
> 
> A ritrovasse una testa di cavallo nel letto è un attimo


la testa di cavallo no,poi chi la sente la Simy 

semmai sto giusto ripassando per mio diletto alcuni consigli di Padre Institor su come dissuadere le persone dal commettere errori....


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bono
> Io adoro tutte le interiora


Bravissimaaaaaaa!!!!!!:up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco, ad esempio, uno dei piatti che adoro, e che per me è digeribilissimo e affatto pesante, è il semplicissimo polpo e patate.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i ricci, e comunque i frutti di mare in genere.......*ho una mamma pugliese *


*
*Quando mi inviti a mangiare da tua madre ? tu vai con nicka, farfie e compagnia ...io mi piazzo da mamma' tua


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la testa di cavallo no,poi chi la sente la Simy
> 
> semmai sto giusto ripassando per mio diletto alcuni consigli di Padre Institor su come dissuadere le persone dal commettere errori....


Padre institor !? Ma chi è :singleeye:?


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Mi chiedevo:se tuba banna perplesso e perplesso banna tuba chi comanda qui dentro poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io vedrei bene chiara,farfalla e sbriciolata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo:se tuba banna perplesso e perplesso banna tuba chi comanda qui dentro poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io vedrei bene chiara,farfalla e sbriciolata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Buon pomeriggio :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio :mrgreen:


Buon pomeriggio a te ,culo divino.


----------



## lothar57 (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a te ,culo divino.



Mago come la vedi stasera  BR-HR???????caccia la previsione............

io dico 1-1


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio a te ,culo divino.


Porcellanato


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*mi concentro....*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Mago come la vedi stasera  BR-HR???????caccia la previsione............
> 
> io dico 1-1


Mi concentro........2 a 0 brasile!


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi chiedevo:se tuba banna perplesso e perplesso banna tuba chi comanda qui dentro poi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:io vedrei bene chiara,farfalla e sbriciolata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma no farfalla fa troppo cara dolce kyoko


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non c'entra molto, ma voglio lodare e lodare e lodare la padrona della trattoria dove vado qui dove lavoro.
> Per necessità ci vado spesso, tipo due/tre volte a settimana.
> 
> Mi fanno lo sconto del 30%... e non è solo quello... ha sempre due chiacchiere per me... una volta che avevo ripulito il piatto tipo specchio mi ha portato il bis gratis... l'altro giorno ha insistito perchè io prendessi una panna cotta -fatta da loro- e poi me l'ha offerta... quando ho invitato mia zia lì e abbiamo chiesto un secondo da dividere in due me ne ha portati due al prezzo di uno...
> ...


Ehhh, la trattoria ha sempre un suo perchè.


----------



## oscuro (12 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ehhh, la trattoria ha sempre un suo perchè.


Non bisognerebbe mai avere preconcetti,il rischio è di perdersi sempre qualcosa per strada.


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non bisognerebbe mai avere preconcetti,il rischio è di perdersi sempre qualcosa per strada.


Io amo le trattorie e le penette alla boscaiola:smile:


----------



## Eratò (12 Giugno 2014)

e anche i ravioli con salsa di noci e le tagliatelle ai funghileasantry:


----------



## AnnaBlume (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sulla questione dei gusti, come ho detto anche prima, non mi addentro. Hai ragione.
> 
> Quello che contesto, e anche fortemente, è l'associazione cucina popolare / cibo pesante e grasso.
> 
> ...



sai cos'è che è veramente fastidioso? Il fatto che avete sempre ragione voi, e chi non si uniforma è spocchioso, o snob, o ha un secondo fine, o ,o, o. Perché proprio l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che liberamente non ama che so, la mortazza o la coda alla vaccinara o il sugo all'agliona proprio non vi sembra possibile. Che dire: non vi dò dei 'grezzotti della forchetta', ma voi della snob sì. Complimenti per l'apertura mentale . Io vado a mangiare cucine molecolare, và. Mi hanno invitato, e sembra molto divertente. Baci.


----------



## Caciottina (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sai cos'è che è veramente fastidioso? Il fatto che avete sempre ragione voi, e chi non si uniforma è spocchioso, o snob, o ha un secondo fine, o ,o, o. Perché proprio l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che liberamente non ama che so, la mortazza o la coda alla vaccinara o il sugo all'agliona proprio non vi sembra possibile. Che dire: non vi dò dei 'grezzotti della forchetta', ma voi della snob sì. Complimenti per l'apertura mentale . Io vado a mangiare cucine molecolare, và. Mi hanno invitato, e sembra molto divertente. Baci.



No no no annina noo...mi sa che c è um fraintendimento. .io penso che il fatto sia questa.  Alcune cose o meglio ci sono persone che amano il cibo. Ci fanno l amore... sai quando tebe dice scopare la mente? Ecco...loro scopano ol cibo...piu grasso e unto e grugnoso è meglio è. .
Ora a me piace mangiare ma moderatamente e nemmeno a me piace la coda alla vaccinara la pajata la trippa i fegati...bleah....
Pero per queste persone il cibo assume una forma di Angelina jolie versione tom raider magname tutta ....
In effetti l aspetto di quei piatti piace anche a me.. immagink  cosa possa essere mangiarli se mi piacessero...
Penso sia solo una question di papille.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Porta do dal fatto che il 90% degli italiani non legge e del 10% leggono ruolo riviste un buon 3/4% pochi  Non capisco molto perché tanto ostruzionismo su Saviano , se è per i soldi che può aver guadagnato rispondo che come ogni scrittore vende i suoi diritti, quindi a meno che non vi stiano sul kaiser tutti gli scrittori non capisco il problema. Se criticate il suo appeal mediatico ( considerando che sono gli stessi media che creano i personaggi e ci campano ) risponderei che pure pinco pallino del GF 1/2/3/4/5 ect per un periodo di tempo lo è stato ma tutti Sti scudi alzati ci scommetto non vi sono stati Se contestate la  scorta quella esula dalla volontà dello stesso che viene decisa da chi è preposto alla sicurezza della società.  se è una questione di simpatia nulla da dire ma allora basta dire mi sta sulle palle e finisce lì Altro da dire? Ancora non avete focalizzato che il motivo della condanna a morte di Saviano non è il libro ma la sfida che ne è conseguita (complici i media )


Però il 90% degli Italiani che non legge sa leggere le frasi semplici. Mai più di 3 parole chiave a frase e almeno una battutaccia o parolaccia ogni due frasi. Insomma un giornalino come Playboy si vende alla categoria, perché oltre alla lettura soddisfa anche l'occhio. Basta cambiare il linguaggio per avere successo come scrittore


----------



## Minerva (12 Giugno 2014)

anche la cucina molecolare per me è interessantissima (lo so, sono onnivora sempre e in tutto).
tuba non è gracco ma cracco e non è per nulla cretino e slegato anche alla cucina popolare.
io adoro massimo bottura , un grande artista del cibo


----------



## Fantastica (12 Giugno 2014)

Madonna, non vi si può perdere un attimo di vista...

A me viene sempre da associare al cibo il sesso. Dimmi cosa e come mangi e saprò come scopi, grosso modo. Non mi sono mai sbagliata, direi ... Non sto a dire, perché di certe cose tacere è bello, ma ricorrete indietro nei post e avrete un mondo. Le donne che amano le frattaglie, ovviamente sarebbero in cima a un'ideale classifica delle amanti perfette:smile:
Personalmente, il fegato e il rognone mi piacciono, soprattutto il secondo, se però annegato in acqua e aceto un'intera nottata prima di essere trifolato. Potrei mangiarne padellate. Sul foiolo e la trippa e il lampredotto ho qualche resistenza, ma posso vincerla; il cervello invece non mi piace per la sua consistenza, troppo molle.

Quanto alle lauree, quoto Rabarbaro: sempre meglio una persona 'solo' intelligente a una persona 'solo' colta, quand'anche si trattasse di immensa cultura: per fare un esempio, a me caro, Vittorio Sgarbi è indubbiamente colto, ma è un cretino integrale; certamente non c'è danno più grande per l'umanità dell'ignorante ricco di denaro; ma se una persona è intelligente e ricca di denaro riesce di solito a farsi perdonare questo grave vizio di avere molto denaro; mentre se è colta e ricca di denaro, fa danni quasi pari a chi è ignorante (e sempre ricco di denaro).
Di certo una laurea non fa cultura, soprattutto se la cultura fa scrivere espressioni di scarso o nullo significato come "allargare la mente".

Infine: si scrive "peraltro" e non "per altro", ma questo non c'entra niente né con la laurea, né con la cultura, ma solo con la mia deformazione professionale.


----------



## sienne (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No no no annina noo...mi sa che c è um fraintendimento. .io penso che il fatto sia questa.  Alcune cose o meglio ci sono persone che amano il cibo. Ci fanno l amore... sai quando tebe dice scopare la mente? Ecco...loro scopano ol cibo...piu grasso e unto e grugnoso è meglio è. .
> Ora a me piace mangiare ma moderatamente e nemmeno a me piace la coda alla vaccinara la pajata la trippa i fegati...bleah....
> Pero per queste persone il cibo assume una forma di Angelina jolie versione tom raider magname tutta ....
> In effetti l aspetto di quei piatti piace anche a me.. immagink  cosa possa essere mangiarli se mi piacessero...
> Penso sia solo una question di papille.



Ciao 

il fatto è, se usi termini come la cucina popolare è noiosa ... dai uno stampo definitivo,
senza distinguo. Può essere che proprio nulla ti aggrada? Che nulla corrisponda al tuo palato?

Comunque, la cucina molecolare è simpatica. Curioso da mangiare ... 
Ma non faccio testo ... mangio tutto ... soprattutto patate e pesce ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Visto che questo è il thread delle domande illogiche...

Quanta gente c'è stasera che cazzeggia qui piuttosto che guardare l'apertura dei mondiali?!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Visto che questo è il thread delle domande illogiche...
> 
> Quanta gente c'è stasera che cazzeggia qui piuttosto che guardare l'apertura dei mondiali?!


Io l'ho guardata ma non mi ha entusiasmato


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho guardata ma non mi ha entusiasmato


Il mio moroso mi ha minacciata di farmi vedere tutto il mese...
E infatti l'ho salutato per questa sera!! :rotfl:

Mi sa che a breve vado a leggere qualcosa...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il mio moroso mi ha minacciata di farmi vedere tutto il mese...
> E infatti l'ho salutato per questa sera!! :rotfl:
> 
> Mi sa che a breve vado a leggere qualcosa...


Un buon libro è sempre ottima cosa :smile:


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un buon libro è sempre ottima cosa :smile:




Son più sullo svago piuttosto che sull'impegnato...ne ho bisogno!


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Son più sullo svago piuttosto che sull'impegnato...ne ho bisogno!


humor? Romanzone rosa zuccheroso? Giallo truculento o spy story?


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> humor? Romanzone rosa zuccheroso? Giallo truculento o spy story?


Le Cronache del Ghiaccio e del Fuoco...


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Visto che questo è il thread delle domande illogiche...
> 
> Quanta gente c'è stasera che cazzeggia qui piuttosto che guardare l'apertura dei mondiali?!


non gioca l'Italia quindi la partita la guardano solo i patiti.     e cmq se hai la tv nella stessa stanza del pc puoi seguire sia Tradinet che la partita


----------



## Nicka (12 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> non gioca l'Italia quindi la partita la guardano solo i patiti.     e cmq se hai la tv nella stessa stanza del pc puoi seguire sia Tradinet che la partita


Sì ho entrambi in stanza!!


----------



## perplesso (12 Giugno 2014)

Tanto la Nazionale gioca a mezzanotte,sabato.....la scampi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Giugno 2014)

Chi ha vinto?


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, non vi si può perdere un attimo di vista...
> 
> A me viene sempre da associare al cibo il sesso. Dimmi cosa e come mangi e saprò come scopi, grosso modo. Non mi sono mai sbagliata, direi ... Non sto a dire, perché di certe cose tacere è bello, ma ricorrete indietro nei post e avrete un mondo. Le donne che amano le frattaglie, ovviamente sarebbero in cima a un'ideale classifica delle amanti perfette:smile:
> Personalmente, il fegato e il rognone mi piacciono, soprattutto il secondo, se però annegato in acqua e aceto un'intera nottata prima di essere trifolato. Potrei mangiarne padellate. Sul foiolo e la trippa e il lampredotto ho qualche resistenza, ma posso vincerla; il cervello invece non mi piace per la sua consistenza, troppo molle.
> ...


ma come mai ogni tanto fai 'ste sparate assurde?:mrgreen:
sarà il caldo?


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sai cos'è che è veramente fastidioso? Il fatto che avete sempre ragione voi, e chi non si uniforma è spocchioso, o snob, o ha un secondo fine, o ,o, o. Perché proprio l'idea che ci sia qualcuno che liberamente non ama che so, la mortazza o la coda alla vaccinara o il sugo all'agliona proprio non vi sembra possibile. Che dire: non vi dò dei 'grezzotti della forchetta', ma voi della snob sì. Complimenti per l'apertura mentale . Io vado a mangiare cucine molecolare, và. Mi hanno invitato, e sembra molto divertente. Baci.


Sei fuori strada. Qui dentro ci sono diversi vegetariani e nessuno è stato definito spocchioso, e neanche snob.
La mia adeguata apertura mentale mi consente di darti pienamente ragione quando parli di rapporto col cibo; la stessa apertura mentale di cui sopra però mi porta a definirti sia spocchiosa che snob quando definisci locali più che dignitosi con tanto di stellette su guide famosissime, in alcune delle quali se non prenoti giorni prima non entri, come taverne per camionisti, osterie popolari, dove si serve cibo poco fantasioso. Ecco. Questa è spocchia.


----------



## Tubarao (12 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> No no no annina noo...mi sa che c è um fraintendimento. .io penso che il fatto sia questa.  Alcune cose o meglio ci sono persone che amano il cibo. Ci fanno l amore... sai quando tebe dice scopare la mente? Ecco...loro scopano ol cibo...piu grasso e unto e grugnoso è meglio è. .
> Ora a me piace mangiare ma moderatamente e nemmeno a me piace la coda alla vaccinara la pajata la trippa i fegati...bleah....
> Pero per queste persone il cibo assume una forma di Angelina jolie versione tom raider magname tutta ....
> In effetti l aspetto di quei piatti piace anche a me.. immagink  cosa possa essere mangiarli se mi piacessero...
> Penso sia solo una question di papille.


Non è il mio caso. Sono decisamente una buona forchetta, ma penso di avere un rapporto sano col cibo. E alcuni dei piatti da te citati li mangio forse una o due volte l'anno.


----------



## free (12 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sei fuori strada. Qui dentro ci sono diversi vegetariani e nessuno è stato definito spocchioso, e neanche snob.
> La mia adeguata apertura mentale mi consente di darti pienamente ragione quando parli di rapporto col cibo; la stessa apertura mentale di cui sopra però mi porta a definirti sia spocchiosa che snob quando definisci locali più che dignitosi con tanto di *stellette su guide famosissime, in alcune delle quali se non prenoti giorni prima non entri, *come taverne per camionisti, osterie popolari, dove si serve cibo poco fantasioso. Ecco. Questa è spocchia.



:unhappy:

fregature famosissime...ti portano un piatto di 50 cm di diametro con sopra un po' di niente e un po' di nulla, più 2 ricamini (3 sono troppi:singleeye


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> fregature famosissime...ti portano un piatto di 50 cm di diametro con sopra un po' di niente e un po' di nulla, più 2 ricamini (3 sono troppi:singleeye


Non tutti. Parlo proprio di locali popolari e per camionisti recensiti su guide autorevoli. Non della classica fregatura a 5 stelle.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non tutti. Parlo proprio di locali popolari e per camionisti recensiti su guide autorevoli. Non della classica fregatura a 5 stelle.



e se non prenoti non entri?
ma se c'è coda sull'autostrada come fa il camionista?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Sto guardando un film che si chiama Destini Incrociati con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas...



non spoilero ma consiglio ai traditori di non guardarlo...


Ps comunque grazie che nessuno mi ha cagata eh! Chi ha vinto? Continuate a parlare di trattorie e camionisti e dai! Comunque per me non c'è niente di più libidinoso della full English Breakfast... E subito a seguire MacBacon Menu!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e se non prenoti non entri?
> ma se c'è coda sull'autostrada come fa il camionista?


Roma è piena di _trattorie_ che se ti presenti senza aver prenotato, o aspetti la tua bell'oretta per mangiare o te ne vai.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sto guardando un film che si chiama Destini Incrociati con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto. Gran cagata. Puoi spoilerare.

Brasile 3 a 1. Rubata. Cominciamo bene.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sto guardando un film che si chiama Destini Incrociati con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto 2000volte e lo sto riguardando


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Visto 2000volte e lo sto riguardando


però Harrison Ford é un cagacazzo dai!

e sono morti! È basta! Perché va a rompere le palle a quella poveretta?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sto guardando un film che si chiama Destini Incrociati con Harrison Ford e Kristin Scott Thomas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' un film nel suo genere interessante esplora sia l'aspetto dell'inaspettato tradimento sia la complessità dei sentimenti dopo.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Roma è piena di _trattorie_ che se ti presenti senza aver prenotato, o aspetti la tua bell'oretta per mangiare o te ne vai.



ma il camion dove lo parcheggiano a Roma?

mi sa che qua è diverso, noi provinciali abbiamo un sacco di ottime trattorie cosiddette per camionisti, ma sono tutte fuori città o ai margini dei paesi, e le riconosci perchè appunto c'è un assembramento di camion nei parcheggi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> però Harrison Ford é un cagacazzo dai!
> 
> e sono morti! È basta! Perché va a rompere le palle a quella poveretta?


Perché non ha trovato un forum :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> però Harrison Ford é un cagacazzo dai!
> 
> e sono morti! È basta! Perché va a rompere le palle a quella poveretta?


Io avrei indagato come lui e conoscendoti avresti fatto di peggio


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *ma il camion dove lo parcheggiano a Roma?*
> 
> mi sa che qua è diverso, noi provinciali abbiamo un sacco di ottime trattorie cosiddette per camionisti, ma sono tutte fuori città o ai margini dei paesi, e le riconosci perchè appunto c'è un assembramento di camion nei parcheggi



Free  Ho detto per camionisti giusto per riusare la definizione di AnnaBlume, in realtà parlo di locali normalissimi.

Che fatica


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io avrei indagato come lui e conoscendoti avresti fatto di peggio



Mi è venuta una paranoia pazzesca


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Free  Ho detto per camionisti giusto per riusare la definizione di AnnaBlume, in realtà parlo di locali normalissimi.
> 
> Che fatica


vabbè ma se non sapete cosa state dicendo mica è colpa mia!

le trattorie per camionisti sono generalmente buone e a basso prezzo e fuori ci sono i camion, o anche i trattori, dipende (infatti mica per niente si chiamano trattorie!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Basta con sti camionisti!


Parliamo un po' degli idraulici... O degli elettricisti...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> vabbè ma se non sapete cosa state dicendo mica è colpa mia!
> 
> le trattorie per camionisti sono generalmente buone e a basso prezzo e fuori ci sono i camion, o anche i trattori, dipende (infatti mica per niente si chiamano trattorie!)



Abbattetela 

Anzi no. Non sarebbe lo stesso forum senza Free.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi è venuta una paranoia pazzesca


Bé dai i due amanti hanno fatto di tutto per farsi sgamare per non parlare del messaggio in segreteria. Da vomito.
Io trovo allucinanti le cose le paranoie che si fa lui su quello che si dicevano loro due..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé dai i due amanti hanno fatto di tutto per farsi sgamare per non parlare del messaggio in segreteria. Da vomito.
> Io trovo allucinanti le cose le paranoie che si fa lui su quello che si dicevano loro due..


Ho cambiato canale!

ora sto guardando Fiocco di Neve!


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma come mai ogni tanto fai 'ste sparate assurde?:mrgreen:
> sarà il caldo?


Cara panterona,
ho vissuto abbastanza per poter concludere che i ricchi sono stronzi nel 90 per cento dei casi. Per stronzi intendo che quanto più sono ricchi tanto meno sono generosi. L'intelligenza media (escludo cioè Einstein, per dire) è soprattutto una questione di cuore, non di testa; intuizione, interesse per l'altro, ascolto, empatia sono necessarie. Le persone ricche vivono attorniate da un'aura di netta superiorità che le rende schifiltose e terrorizzate. Hanno una paura fottuta dei poveri, che potrebbero assalire i loro beni. Quindi sono stronze: di default, e come le scimmiette non vedono, non parlano, non sentono. Quindi non sono, di norma, per nulla intelligenti.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Insomma*

Insomma,onestamente si vede che annab è una persona acculturata,scrive bene,mai un errore,congiuntivi al posto giusto nel momento giusto,in effetti nel suo caso si vede che ha conseguito una laurea e ha fatto il suo percorso accademico.Ecco nonostante questo,tranne disquisizioni su osterie,camionisti,upper class,sotter class,cul de class,io non ho letto altro.A me sembra frivola se non vuota,non gli ho mai visto scrivere un qualcosa che trasudasse umanità,dinamiche di vita,sofferenza,passione,profondità,non scrive mai delle sue emozioni,dei suoi pensieri di vita,o forse non  ho letto io.Scrivo questo senza polemica,ma in effetti se la vita ti passa accanto e tu vivi nel tuo mondo con una laurea,con un diploma,cosa ci fai?


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io parlavo di studi in generale: nella fattispecie mentre digitavo *pensavo alla differenza fra gli studi liceali e quelli tecnico/professionali.* Comunque, più in generale, siamo in Italia: se vuoi, studi (a grandi numeri, eh: le eccezioni si trovano sempre, come in tutto); negli USA, se non te lo puoi permettere, no (tranne eccezioni, come al solito). Io l'uni me la son pagata (io io, non la mia famiglia), il resto del percorso post lauream m'han pagato loro (l'uni): se si vuole, si fa.


occhio però, non so oggi (sono quasi certo che sia peggiorato) ma ai miei tempi l'ITIS  dava un'ottima preparazione generale. Da perito elettrotecnico, in facoltà poi mi sono accorto che tanti liceali con la puzza sotto al naso già all'inizio li superavo tranquillamente in matematica e fisica.
Mia figlia si diploma quest'anno allo scientifico... è anche brava, ma sono sconcertato dalle lacune che hanno in storia o in letteratura. Non parliamo poi della fisica, alla faccia dello "scientifico".
Per il resto, conosco parecchi laureati... a certi francamente come cultura generale faticherei a pensarli anche oltre l'asticella dell'esame di maturità.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non è il mio caso. Sono decisamente una buona forchetta, ma penso di avere un rapporto sano col cibo. E alcuni dei piatti da te citati li mangio forse una o due volte l'anno.


Parlavo in generale...non era rif a te...cime credo che annina nn si stesse rif solo a te..
Buongiorno eh..


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara panterona,
> ho vissuto abbastanza per poter concludere che i ricchi sono stronzi nel 90 per cento dei casi. Per stronzi intendo che quanto più sono ricchi tanto meno sono generosi. L'intelligenza media (escludo cioè Einstein, per dire) è soprattutto una questione di cuore, non di testa; intuizione, interesse per l'altro, ascolto, empatia sono necessarie. Le persone ricche vivono attorniate da un'aura di netta superiorità che le rende schifiltose e terrorizzate. Hanno una paura fottuta dei poveri, che potrebbero assalire i loro beni. Quindi sono stronze: di default, e come le scimmiette non vedono, non parlano, non sentono. Quindi non sono, di norma, per nulla intelligenti.


mi pare una stronzata


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Abbattetela
> 
> Anzi no. Non sarebbe lo stesso forum senza Free.


ma allora parlavate delle osterie o dei circoli, che in effetti sono in città o nei paesi
nelle trattorie per camionisti ti fermi quando percorri statali o provinciali, o ai margini dei paesi, e sei invogliato dalla sfilza di camion che vedi nel parcheggio, invece di cercare un ristorante ti fermi serenamente anche tu!
aò!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma,onestamente si vede che annab è una persona acculturata,scrive bene,mai un errore,congiuntivi al posto giusto nel momento giusto,in effetti nel suo caso si vede che ha conseguito una laurea e ha fatto il suo percorso accademico.Ecco nonostante questo,tranne disquisizioni su osterie,camionisti,upper class,sotter class,cul de class,io non ho letto altro.A me sembra frivola se non vuota,non gli ho mai visto scrivere un qualcosa che trasudasse umanità,dinamiche di vita,sofferenza,passione,profondità,non scrive mai delle sue emozioni,dei suoi pensieri di vita,o forse non  ho letto io.Scrivo questo senza polemica,ma in effetti se la vita ti passa accanto e tu vivi nel tuo mondo con una laurea,con un diploma,cosa ci fai?


Non mi riferisco ad AB...ma l'umanità con la laurea non c'entrano niente.E quanti ne vedo io di medici che trattano i pazienti come animali.E che nonostante lauree, specializzazioni, master e titoli accademici e viaggi sono pieni di pregiudizi e presunzione...


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara panterona,
> ho vissuto abbastanza per poter concludere che i ricchi sono stronzi nel 90 per cento dei casi. Per stronzi intendo che quanto più sono ricchi tanto meno sono generosi. L'intelligenza media (escludo cioè Einstein, per dire) è soprattutto una questione di cuore, non di testa; intuizione, interesse per l'altro, ascolto, empatia sono necessarie. Le persone ricche vivono attorniate da un'aura di netta superiorità che le rende schifiltose e terrorizzate. Hanno una paura fottuta dei poveri, che potrebbero assalire i loro beni. Quindi sono stronze: di default, e come le scimmiette non vedono, non parlano, non sentono. Quindi non sono, di norma, per nulla intelligenti.


mannò, la ricchezza è solo una cosa in più, come la laurea
poi se uno è pirla, è pirla anche se ricco e/o laureato


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Infatti*



Erato' ha detto:


> Non mi riferisco ad AB...ma l'umanità con la laurea non c'entrano niente.E quanti ne vedo io di medici che trattano i pazienti come animali.E che nonostante lauree, specializzazioni, master e titoli accademici e viaggi sono pieni di pregiudizi e presunzione...


E sono d'accordo.Però si sosteneva che un percorso di studi che porta alla laurea apre il cervello,io ho la sensazione che non sia così.Se sei vuoto,algido,superficiale,asettico,rimani quello che sei anche con un Dott.davanti al cognome...


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo.Però si sosteneva che un percorso di studi che porta alla laurea apre il cervello,io ho la sensazione che non sia così.*Se sei vuoto,algido,superficiale,asettico,*rimani quello che sei anche con un Dott.davanti al cognome...


Tutte caratteristiche che non credo possano variare a seconda di un percorso di studi intrapreso o meno...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare una stronzata


Lo è ma non sempre, ovviamente.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, la ricchezza è solo una cosa in più, come la laurea
> poi se uno è pirla, è pirla anche se ricco e/o laureato



Per carità, ma quando a Saint Tropez vedi più traffico in cielo di elicotteri per portare gli invitati a una festa dagli yacht alla villa dove si tiene che bagnanti sulla spiaggia, e quando ti dicono che per una festa di una sera una nota persona ha voluto cambiare tutte le piante del giardino (parco?) per adeguarle al tema della serata e... quando in un locale si fanno fuori in due minuti spruzzandosele contro 8 bottiglie di magnum da 4500 euro l'una....
Io di ricchi ne ho conosciuti abbastanza per trovarne tanti corrispondenti alla descrizione di Fantastica, in genere.
Per esempio, certi ricchi che pur avendo case incredibili nel centro di Milano, si mettevano a gareggiare tra loro su chi pagava meno i camerieri alle loro feste. 
Questo perché i ricchi sono come noi. Esattamente.
Noi abbiamo paura degli zingari, per dire. Mettiamo la "blindata" perché abbiamo paura dei furti negli appartamenti.
Non frequentiamo certe zone ritenendole insicure. In ogni caso selezioniamo: amici, luoghi, frequentazioni, come pure ristoranti, trattorie, negozi...
Ecco: quando cominci ad avere più di qualche decina di milioni di euro in banca, cambi solo la prospettiva.
Non temi gli zingari o i ladri. Ma molte più persone, tra le quali, spesso, oltre a un certo livello, ci siamo anche noi.
Indistintamente noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo.*Però si sosteneva che un percorso di studi che porta alla laurea apre il cervello,io ho la sensazione che non sia così*.Se sei vuoto,algido,superficiale,asettico,rimani quello che sei anche con un Dott.davanti al cognome...


Può esserlo, pure qui. Ma mica è la regola. Generalmente poi non è tanto il corso di laurea ad aprirti la mente ma eventualmente la maturazione che fai tu come individuo, complice anche il corso di studi. Ma complice appunto, non causa.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Può esserlo, pure qui. Ma mica è la regola. Generalmente poi non è tanto il corso di laurea ad aprirti la mente ma eventualmente la maturazione che fai tu come individuo, complice anche il corso di studi. Ma complice appunto, non causa.


Il contatto con le persone,l'interazione con la gente,ti apre veramente la mente,se ti piace stare con la gente e farti contaminare dalla loro diversità.


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il contatto con le persone,l'interazione con la gente,ti apre veramente la mente,se ti piace stare con la gente e *farti contaminare dalla loro diversità*.


:up:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> occhio però, non so oggi (sono quasi certo che sia peggiorato) ma ai miei tempi l'ITIS  dava un'ottima preparazione generale. Da perito elettrotecnico, in facoltà poi mi sono accorto che tanti* liceali con la puzza sotto al naso *già all'inizio li superavo tranquillamente in matematica e fisica.
> Mia figlia si diploma quest'anno allo scientifico... è anche brava, ma sono sconcertato dalle lacune che hanno in storia o in letteratura. Non parliamo poi della fisica, alla faccia dello "scientifico".
> Per il resto, conosco parecchi laureati... a certi francamente come cultura generale faticherei a pensarli anche oltre l'asticella dell'esame di maturità.


a me sembra esattamente il contrario, come per la laurea: chi non ce l'ha o chi non ha fatto il liceo accusa gli altri di avere la puzza sotto il naso, parte prevenuto...
per quanto riguarda il liceo, come ho già detto, secondo me dà la possibilità di affrontare materie che difficilmente in seguito verrebbero prese in considerazione se uno volesse ampliare il proprio bagaglio culturale, tipo latino e letteratura, lingue e letteratura, filosofia, storia dell'arte...
matematica e fisica da noi si facevano in modo molto approfondito, sino all'analisi 1, e anche storia dell'arte aveva in programma la parte meramente tecnica, dalle proiezioni ortogonali sino alla prospettiva, tavole su tavole


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo.Però si sosteneva che un percorso di studi che porta alla laurea apre il cervello,io ho la sensazione che non sia così.Se sei vuoto,algido,superficiale,vuoto,asettico,rimani quello che sei anche con un Dott.davanti al cognome...


L'apertura mentale, l'umanita, la capacita e la volonta di comprendere e infine anche l'essere disposto a cambiare opinione riconoscendo di aver sbagliato sono caratteristiche che uno ha dentro di sé.Un corso di laurea non è una bacchetta magica che li possa far apparire dal nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il contatto con le persone,l'interazione con la gente,ti apre veramente la mente,se ti piace stare con la gente e farti contaminare dalla loro diversità.


Ho capito, ma in genere le persone tendono a circondarsi di propri simili. Quindi a volte diventa un circolo vizioso dal quale non esci fino a quando non ti rendi neanche più conto di esserci dentro. Quella per te diventa la normalità.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> :up:


In effetti è strano.Per questioni professionali sono costretto ad interagire con persone di un certo tipo,per questioni sportive con altre, nella vita privata altre ancora,sono orgoglioso del mio essere fondamentalmente alla mano,riesco a mangiare serenamente sia da celestina ai parioli,che ar calice d'oro ar tufello...cambia il linguaggio comunicativo,ma c'è sempre da imparare ovunque e da chiunque.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per carità, ma quando a Saint Tropez vedi più traffico in cielo di elicotteri per portare gli invitati a una festa dagli yacht alla villa dove si tiene che bagnanti sulla spiaggia, e quando ti dicono che per una festa di una sera una nota persona ha voluto cambiare tutte le piante del giardino (parco?) per adeguarle al tema della serata e... quando in un locale si fanno fuori in due minuti spruzzandosele contro 8 bottiglie di magnum da 4500 euro l'una....
> Io di ricchi ne ho conosciuti abbastanza per trovarne tanti corrispondenti alla descrizione di Fantastica, in genere.
> Per esempio, certi ricchi che pur avendo case incredibili nel centro di Milano, si mettevano a gareggiare tra loro su chi pagava meno i camerieri alle loro feste.
> Questo perché i ricchi sono come noi. Esattamente.
> ...


vuoi scatenare l'inferno??

comunque è vero, i ricchi sono tirchissimi!:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Il contatto con le persone,l'interazione con la gente*,ti apre veramente la mente,*se ti piace stare con la gente e farti contaminare dalla loro diversità*.


Quello sicuramente, è fondamentale.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma in genere le persone tendono a circondarsi di propri simili. Quindi a volte diventa un circolo vizioso dal quale non esci fino a quando non ti rendi neanche più conto di esserci dentro. Quella per te diventa la normalità.


Giusto,infatti credo sia una fortuna avere una professione che aiuti a non circondarti sempre dalla stessa tipologia di persone,che ti aiuta a non perdere il contatto con la gente,ad aver il polso dei cambiamenti delle nuove generazioni.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma* in genere le persone tendono a circondarsi di propri simili*. Quindi a volte diventa un circolo vizioso dal quale non esci fino a quando non ti rendi neanche più conto di esserci dentro. Quella per te diventa la normalità.



mah...mica vero, anche gli opposti attraggono, secondo me! il che può essere sintomo di apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi
vi ho già spiegato per es. che io sono fine ed elegante:mrgreen: e invece il mio compagno è un grezzone mai visto??


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Allora*



Nobody ha detto:


> Quello sicuramente, è fondamentale.


Allora ti è piaciuto il finale?adesso che Savastano è uscito...so cazzi dell'immortale.Ammetto che conte è un fico...:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> *vuoi scatenare l'inferno??*
> 
> comunque è vero, i ricchi sono tirchissimi!:singleeye:


Solo al mio segnale.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra esattamente il contrario, come per la laurea: chi non ce l'ha o chi non ha fatto il liceo accusa gli altri di avere la puzza sotto il naso, parte prevenuto...
> per quanto riguarda il liceo, come ho già detto, secondo me dà la possibilità di affrontare materie che difficilmente in seguito verrebbero prese in considerazione se uno volesse ampliare il proprio bagaglio culturale, tipo latino e letteratura, lingue e letteratura, filosofia, storia dell'arte...
> matematica e fisica da noi si facevano in modo molto approfondito, sino all'analisi 1, e anche storia dell'arte aveva in programma la parte meramente tecnica, dalle proiezioni ortogonali sino alla prospettiva, tavole su tavole


insomma dipende dai casi, in effetti generalizzare non ha senso... ho trovato diversi diplomati del classico in facoltà che erano convinti di essere crani perchè conoscevano greco e latino, altri tranquilli. 
Ma senti, prendiamo la letteratura... ok studi al liceo, impari a conoscere i classici, certo. E' scolarizzazione, per me con la cultura c'entra relativamente poco. Poi magari non leggi nessun grande romanzo, non ti vedi mai un grande film... non frequenti persone diverse, magari non fai esperienze di vita.
Mi pare fosse Ezra Pound, diceva che l'unica cultura che rispettava era quella che poi si trasformava in azione... qualunque fosse. Ecco, penso che tanti cosiddetti colti sono solo cervelli sterili.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora ti è piaciuto il finale?adesso che Savastano è uscito...so cazzi dell'immortale.Ammetto che conte è un fico...:up:


Grandioso finale :up:  Lo sapevo che Conte li spianava tutti! Ora col don libero, so' cazzi! :condom:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mah...mica vero, anche gli opposti attraggono, secondo me! il che può essere sintomo di apertura mentale e assenza di pregiudizi
> vi ho già spiegato per es. che io sono fine ed elegante:mrgreen: e invece il mio compagno è un grezzone mai visto??


Bè, io ti amo.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, io ti amo.



ma infatti pure tu sei un grezzone caro Joey:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Grandioso finale :up:  Lo sapevo che Conte li spianava tutti! Ora col don libero, so' cazzi! :condom:


Per me conte finirà male.....mi è piaciuto molto quello che uccide spider man...un grande proprio,che poi è lo stesso che libera Savastano...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti pure tu sei un grezzone caro Joey:mrgreen:


E quindi sei inevitabilmente attratta dal mio fascino.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> insomma dipende dai casi, in effetti generalizzare non ha senso... ho trovato diversi diplomati del classico in facoltà che erano convinti di essere crani perchè conoscevano greco e latino, altri tranquilli.
> Ma senti,* prendiamo la letteratura... ok studi al liceo, impari a conoscere i classici, certo. E' scolarizzazione, per me con la cultura c'entra relativamente poco. *Poi magari non leggi nessun grande romanzo, non ti vedi mai un grande film... non frequenti persone diverse, magari non fai esperienze di vita.
> Mi pare fosse Ezra Pound, diceva che l'unica cultura che rispettava era quella che poi si trasformava in azione... qualunque fosse. Ecco, penso che tanti cosiddetti colti sono solo cervelli sterili.


per quanto riguarda la letteratura, parlavo sia di quella italiana, che latina che straniera

ti sembrerà strano, ma a me è rimasto moltissimo di quella latina, che adoravo, tipo orazio, catullo, ovidio, cicerone, per me sono stati grandi maestri di vita, mi sono ritrovata spesso nella loro visione della vita...
...tutte cose sulle quali non avrei avuto il piacere di riflettere se non me le avessero propinate a forza al liceo:mrgreen:


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E quindi sei inevitabilmente attratta dal mio fascino.



in effetti ammetto di non essere per nulla indifferente a questo tipo di fascino


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me conte finirà male.....mi è piaciuto molto quello che uccide spider man...un grande proprio,che poi è lo stesso che libera Savastano...


spider man spianato mi ha fatto godere...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> spider man spianato mi ha fatto godere...


Siii pure io,quando sono usciti con il t-max alle spalle ti spider man avevo già capito...,già stavo in tiro...poi quando è sceso con la mitraglietta in mano...e ho riconosciuto chi era,sono quasi venuto...quel personaggio ci regalerà belle cose....è lui il mio mito.Hai visto come sventa l'agguato alla sua persona?


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la letteratura, parlavo sia di quella italiana, che latina che straniera
> 
> ti sembrerà strano, ma a me è rimasto moltissimo di quella latina, che adoravo, tipo orazio, catullo, ovidio, cicerone, per me sono stati grandi maestri di vita, mi sono ritrovata spesso nella loro visione della vita...
> ...tutte cose sulle quali non avrei avuto il piacere di riflettere se non me le avessero propinate a forza al liceo:mrgreen:


non mi pare strano, mia figlia mi diceva all'incirca la stessa cosa da poco...  l'altro giorno mi fa... a ottobre mi sa che mi iscrivo in filosofia... la volevo strozzare


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> occhio però, non so oggi (sono quasi certo che sia peggiorato) ma ai miei tempi l'ITIS  dava un'ottima preparazione generale. Da perito elettrotecnico, in facoltà poi mi sono accorto che tanti liceali con la puzza sotto al naso già all'inizio li superavo tranquillamente in matematica e fisica.
> Mia figlia si diploma quest'anno allo scientifico... è anche brava, ma sono sconcertato dalle lacune che hanno in storia o in letteratura. Non parliamo poi della fisica, alla faccia dello "scientifico".
> Per il resto, conosco parecchi laureati... a certi francamente come cultura generale faticherei a pensarli anche oltre l'asticella dell'esame di maturità.


I programmi scolastici mi sa che hanno subito una qualche variazione...
Che le cose siano peggiorate non so, di certo sono cambiate!
Quando andavo a scuola io già mi dicevano che la facevo all'acqua di rose...sticazzi, ho rischiato la depressione al ginnasio...entravo a scuola, guardavo le scale e mi veniva da vomitare. Però noi eravamo fortunati, perchè i nostri genitori avevano conosciuto le righellate sulle mani e le punizioni coi ceci...ambè, che culo!
Quando ho finito la scuola qualche anno dopo preparavo ancora alcuni ragazzi per la maturità e davvero non ho mai capito che diamine fosse successo. O erano capre o non so. O i programmi erano cambiati o questi davvero non sapevano tradurre manco Cesare...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> I programmi scolastici mi sa che hanno subito una qualche variazione...
> Che le cose siano peggiorate non so, di certo sono cambiate!
> Quando andavo a scuola io già mi dicevano che la facevo all'acqua di rose...sticazzi, ho rischiato la depressione al ginnasio...entravo a scuola, guardavo le scale e mi veniva da vomitare. Però noi eravamo fortunati, perchè i nostri genitori avevano conosciuto le righellate sulle mani e le punizioni coi ceci...ambè, che culo!
> Quando ho finito la scuola qualche anno dopo preparavo ancora alcuni ragazzi per la maturità e davvero non ho mai capito che diamine fosse successo. O erano capre o non so. O i programmi erano cambiati o questi davvero non sapevano tradurre manco Cesare...


Il tuo problema è altrove...:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siii pure io,quando sono usciti con il t-max alle spalle ti spider man avevo già capito...,già stavo in tiro...poi quando è sceso con la mitraglietta in mano...e ho riconosciuto chi era,sono quasi venuto...quel personaggio ci regalerà belle cose....è lui il mio mito.Hai visto come sventa l'agguato alla sua persona?


eh.... che te lo dico a fare :up: sarà uno dei protagonisti della prossima serie!


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo problema è altrove...:rotfl:


Ribadisco che il tuo odio nei miei confronti permea fin troppo!!! :mrgreen:
Regolati!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> I programmi scolastici mi sa che hanno subito una qualche variazione...
> Che le cose siano peggiorate non so, di certo sono cambiate!
> Quando andavo a scuola io già mi dicevano che la facevo all'acqua di rose...sticazzi, ho rischiato la depressione al ginnasio...entravo a scuola, guardavo le scale e mi veniva da vomitare. Però noi eravamo fortunati, perchè i nostri genitori avevano conosciuto le righellate sulle mani e le punizioni coi ceci...ambè, che culo!
> Quando ho finito la scuola qualche anno dopo preparavo ancora alcuni ragazzi per la maturità e davvero non ho mai capito che diamine fosse successo. O erano capre o non so. O i programmi erano cambiati *o questi davvero non sapevano tradurre manco Cesare*...


ma certi non sanno nemmeno chi è, figurati tradurlo


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh.... che te lo dico a fare :up: sarà uno dei protagonisti della prossima serie!


Il braccio destro di savastano....e voglio vedere stesa quella merda dell'immortale.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ribadisco che il tuo odio nei miei confronti permea fin troppo!!! :mrgreen:
> Regolati!!! :mrgreen:


Credo che il profondo astio che nutro per la tua persona sia ampiamente giustificato...regolati tu.


----------



## Nobody (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il braccio destro di savastano....e voglio vedere stesa quella merda dell'immortale.


l'Immortale farà la fine di Carlo, il genero di Don Corleone!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara panterona,
> ho vissuto abbastanza per poter concludere che i ricchi sono stronzi nel 90 per cento dei casi. Per stronzi intendo che quanto più sono ricchi tanto meno sono generosi. L'intelligenza media (escludo cioè Einstein, per dire) è soprattutto una questione di cuore, non di testa; intuizione, interesse per l'altro, ascolto, empatia sono necessarie. Le persone ricche vivono attorniate da un'aura di netta superiorità che le rende schifiltose e terrorizzate. Hanno una paura fottuta dei poveri, che potrebbero assalire i loro beni. Quindi sono stronze: di default, e come le scimmiette non vedono, non parlano, non sentono. Quindi non sono, di norma, per nulla intelligenti.


Bah.
Io un paio ne ho conosciuti, anche se certo non benissimo, ma li ho frequentati seppur brevemente.
Ricchi ricchi proprio, quelli favolosamente ricchi.
Persone acutissime, molto attente agli altri e affatto stronzi.
Forse certe cose possono solo immaginarle, piuttosto che sapere cosa significano realmente, perchè non le hanno mai vissute e non le vivranno mai... ma è vero pure l'inverso.
Li ho trovati diffidenti sì, ma comprensibilmente: non dei poveri in genere, piuttosto delle persone con secondi fini... e da quelle sono circondati.
Non è affatto detto che la vita di una persona sia tutta rose e fiori perchè può comprarsi direttamente la serra.
Ho sempre trovato molto più stronzi quelli che non potendo, volevano apparire al loro livello.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che il profondo astio che nutro per la tua persona sia ampiamente giustificato...regolati tu.


Tu mi fai male...


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma certi non sanno nemmeno chi è, figurati tradurlo


Poveri noi...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu mi fai male...


Anche tu fai male a me..e sento che prima o poi litigheremo...è sempre stato così....


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche tu fai male a me..e sento che prima o poi litigheremo...è sempre stato così....


Cioè tu mi odi senza che ancora abbiamo litigato, per motivazioni ancestrali di non so che genere e tipo...e se litighiamo che cazzarola succede?! 

Mi amerai!!! Funziona così!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cioè tu mi odi senza che ancora abbiamo litigato, per motivazioni ancestrali di non so che genere e tipo...e se litighiamo che cazzarola succede?!
> 
> Mi amerai!!! Funziona così!!!


Potrei anche amarti...ma non l'ammetterei mai, prima a me stesso poi a te....sarebbe troppo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrei anche amarti...ma non l'ammetterei mai, prima a me stesso poi a te....sarebbe troppo.


Maschi.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Maschi.


Piantala.


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Maschi.


voi donne avete il potere di generalizzare sempre..... 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il braccio destro di savastano....e voglio vedere stesa quella merda dell'immortale.



L'Immortale ha solo una cosa buona. La moglie. 
St'infame maledetto. Quando ha ucciso donna Imma ho rosicato tantissimo. Donna Imma non la doveva toccà.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Piantala.


Agli ordini.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> voi donne avete il potere di generalizzare sempre.....
> :mrgreen:


Naaaaaaaaaa!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> L'Immortale ha solo una cosa buona. La moglie.
> St'infame maledetto. Quando ha ucciso donna Imma ho rosicato tantissimo. Donna Imma non la doveva toccà.


Tranco che adesso don Savastano si vendicherà.Io rapirei la moglie dell'immortale....e non scrivo altro,se no le solite tre ti chiederebbero di nuovo il mio ban...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Agli ordini.
> 
> View attachment 8661


Tu così non mi rispondi...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

aiaiaiaiaiaia


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu così non mi rispondi...


Manco t'avessi fanculizzato!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> aiaiaiaiaiaia


Miss io c'ho paura c'ho!!! :scared:
Mi odia, io te lo avevo detto!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Manco t'avessi fanculizzato!!! :mrgreen:


Sai bene che succederà....non fare la vaga,non merito le tue prese per il culo.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai bene che succederà....non fare la vaga,non merito le tue prese per il culo.


Non mi permetterei mai!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss io c'ho paura c'ho!!! :scared:
> Mi odia, io te lo avevo detto!!!


scusa ma devo dire che te la sei cercata....e' mooolto difficile che oscuro odi una donna ....che gli hai fatto? parlami e vediamo di rislvere questa spiacevole faccenda...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai!


Succederà....è inevitabile.


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma devo dire che te la sei cercata....e' mooolto difficile che oscuro odi una donna ....che gli hai fatto? parlami e vediamo di rislvere questa spiacevole faccenda...


Fra me e nicka è successa una cosa un pò strana,non so fra quanto,ma litigheremo....!


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa ma devo dire che te la sei cercata....e' mooolto difficile che oscuro odi una donna ....che gli hai fatto? parlami e vediamo di rislvere questa spiacevole faccenda...


Non lo so, mi odia per il solo fatto che esisto credo...
Hai presente quelle cose che sono così e basta? Non c'è un motivo o se c'è è ancestrale! Qualcosa che non dipende da me! Non so se potrò mai rimediare...


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai!


su, fate la pace....

invece di stare seduta sul davanzale a leggere....... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi odia per il solo fatto che esisto credo...
> Hai presente quelle cose che sono così e basta? Non c'è un motivo o se c'è è ancestrale! Qualcosa che non dipende da me! Non so se potrò mai rimediare...


Credo che sia impossibile rimediare,dovrò imparare a convivere con la tua presenza.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Succederà....è inevitabile.


Ti farò ricredere!!!!


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi odia per il solo fatto che esisto credo...
> Hai presente quelle cose che sono così e basta? Non c'è un motivo o se c'è è ancestrale! Qualcosa che non dipende da me! Non so se potrò mai rimediare...


beh, con Oscuro, un modo per rimediare, c'è......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> su, fate la pace....
> 
> invece di stare seduta sul davanzale a leggere....... :mrgreen:


Ma io non ho astio...è lui che odia me...
Io tranquilla sono!! :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io non ho astio...è lui che odia me...
> Io tranquilla sono!! :mrgreen:


infatti ti vedo molto rilassata e assorta nella lettura


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> beh, con Oscuro, un modo per rimediare, c'è......... :mrgreen:


Si,ma in questo caso specifico,sarebbe il modo peggiore.Per me nicka è veramente asessuata.Ma sul serio.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fra me e nicka è successa una cosa un pò strana,non so fra quanto,ma litigheremo....!





Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo so, mi odia per il solo fatto che esisto credo...
> Hai presente quelle cose che sono così e basta? Non c'è un motivo o se c'è è ancestrale! Qualcosa che non dipende da me! Non so se potrò mai rimediare...


che avete combinato?non pensate che dovremmo saperlo anche noi?
da quando in qua ci sono segreti?


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma in questo caso specifico,sarebbe il modo peggiore.Per me nicka è veramente asessuata.Ma sul serio.


uhmmm
dici?

non ne sarei molto sicuro, quelle si mostrano santerelline poi......


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*No*



gas ha detto:


> uhmmm
> dici?
> 
> non ne sarei molto sicuro, quelle si mostrano santerelline poi......


Credimi,ho una sorta di allergia a certe donne,lei è una di queste.


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credimi,ho una sorta di allergia a certe donne,lei è una di queste.


beh, io la vedo molto dolce....


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che avete combinato?non pensate che dovremmo saperlo anche noi?
> da quando in qua ci sono segreti?


Un po' di privacy!!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh, con Oscuro, un modo per rimediare, c'è......... :mrgreen:


Non mi piglierebbe manco si mi ci lanciassi tutta gnuda!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> beh, io la vedo molto dolce....


:inlove:

Più cerchi di vendermi a Oscuro più mi odierà!


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi piglierebbe manco si mi ci lanciassi tutta gnuda!!!! :rotfl:


noooooooooooo
con Oscuro devi stare ferma, appoggia i gomiti al davanzale e vedrai che lui, quatto, quatto ti arriva da dietro :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :inlove:
> 
> Più cerchi di vendermi a Oscuro più mi odierà!


io non ti voglio vendere... ci mancherebbe


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> noooooooooooo
> con Oscuro devi stare ferma, appoggia i gomiti al davanzale e vedrai che lui, quatto, quatto ti arriva da dietro :mrgreen:


Secondo me il sol pensiero lo disturba!!


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me il sol pensiero lo disturba!!


il mio parere se proprio te lo devo dire, è che ......
..................................................................
chi disprezza, alla fine, sotto sotto....... :inlove:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me il sol pensiero lo disturba!!



mmm.....pensa a qualcosa che hai fatto....qualcosa devi pur aver fatto. oscuro non e' matto...(l ho pure rappata )

magari quando eri piccola...non so...


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo è ma non sempre, ovviamente.


ovviamente. diventa stronzata quando si ritiene di parlare di tutta la categoria


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka sappi che sto leggendo, anche se non scrivo.
ricordalo


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmm.....pensa a qualcosa che hai fatto....qualcosa devi pur aver fatto. oscuro non e' matto...(l ho pure rappata )
> 
> magari quando eri piccola...non so...


te a J.AX gli fai na pippa!

Sicuramente la cosa è successa quando ero piccola...ora non ho fatto nulla di male!!!


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

vedi, ora oscuro si è ritirato a pensare....

tu dagli qualche spunto per ripensarci...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> te a J.AX gli fai na pippa!
> 
> Sicuramente la cosa è successa quando ero piccola...ora non ho fatto nulla di male!!!


lo so ma e' sempre successa....
lui evidentemente non dimentica.....


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Nicka sappi che sto leggendo, anche se non scrivo.
> ricordalo


mi pare invece che tu scriva


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Nicka sappi che sto leggendo, anche se non scrivo.
> ricordalo


[video=youtube;cLg6pqzsEV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLg6pqzsEV4&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lo so ma e' sempre successa....
> lui evidentemente non dimentica.....


E ho capito...
Ma io davvero non ho memoria di cose fatte che possano farmi odiare...


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E ho capito...
> Ma io davvero non ho memoria di cose fatte che possano farmi odiare...


Tranquilla starò al mio posto,ma santa maria anche qui sei venuta a cercarmi?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

*udite udite*

uditeee


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla starò al mio posto,ma santa maria anche qui sei venuta a cercarmi?




Sarò il tuo incubo!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Sarò il tuo incubo!


Lo sei da sempre,lo sei da sempre....


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uditeee


Son tutta orecchi!


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lo sei da sempre,lo sei da sempre....


Rimedierò...


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> uditeee


:tv:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Rimedierò...[/QU
> Mi fai un effetto strano...!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Rimedierò...



CHI SEI?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> :tv:


Caro gas....ci sono persone che non si cercano ma chissà perchè si trovano...


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi fai un effetto strano...!


E' che te faccio ride!!! 
Ma su su...capita!!!


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> CHI SEI?


Nessuno!


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro gas....ci sono persone che non si cercano ma chissà perchè si trovano...


sei fortunato....
io le cerco e non le trovo mai..... :smile:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei fortunato....
> io le cerco e non le trovo mai..... :smile:


E sbagli!!! Non si cercano MAI le persone!!! E' l'errore più comune!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> CHI SEI?


Chi sei?dietro la porta so che ci sei,ti riconosco dai passi tuoi,non dire il nome non dire che vuoi,so già chi sei!Non buttarmi via,averti accanto era soltanto un'idea,tu fuggi pure via..prendi la strada tua..ma sarai donna si,ma solo fuori di qui.Chi sei?


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sbagli!!! Non si cercano MAI le persone!!! E' l'errore più comune!


vedi, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo...
questo w.e. provo a non cercare....vediamo se trovo


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> sei fortunato....
> io le cerco e non le trovo mai..... :smile:


Guarda che il destino spesso e beffardo...!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi sei?dietro la porta so che ci sei,ti riconosco dai passi tuoi,non dire il nome non dire che vuoi,so già chi sei!Non buttarmi via,averti accanto era soltanto un'idea,tu fuggi pure via..prendi la strada tua..ma sarai donna si,ma solo fuori di qui.Chi sei?


chi e'?


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> vedi, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo...
> questo w.e. provo a non cercare....vediamo se trovo


Fai come me,paga e vedi che trovi...e scegli pure...:rotfl:


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda che il destino spesso e beffardo...!



molto....


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Renato*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> chi e'?


Renato zero.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Renato zero.:up:


tesoro lui lo so...dico lei...ma e' lei quella ragazzina che ti ha rubato il bacio annissimi fa?


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

*love is in the air.....*

[video=youtube_share;P2-VGDF4y18]http://youtu.be/P2-VGDF4y18[/video]


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> tesoro lui lo so...dico lei...ma e' lei quella ragazzina che ti ha rubato il bacio annissimi fa?


Ma no...nicka non è di roma,però.....


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai come me,paga e vedi che trovi...e scegli pure...:rotfl:


ho appena pagato la TASI, oppure ho pagato la TARSU,  oppure ho pagato TARES, oppure l'IMU
boh... non ricordo cosa ho pagato


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no...nicka non è di roma,però.....


come no...andavi alla maria ausiliatrice....l hai detto tu

scusa l ha detto lei


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tesoro lui lo so...dico lei...ma e' lei quella ragazzina che ti ha rubato il bacio annissimi fa?


Mai rubato baci!! 
Anzi, no...una volta sì...per sfottimento!! E comunque non a Oscuro!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Chi sei?non aspetto nessuno io,la solitudine è il mestiere mio,agli imprevisti ho già detto addio...!Che belle parole....anche vere.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> come no...andavi alla maria ausiliatrice....l hai detto tu


Minchia pure lui!?!?!?!? 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No vabbè!!!! Aiutooooooooooooooo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nioka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Mai rubato baci!!
> Anzi, no...una volta sì...per sfottimento!! E comunque non a Oscuro!


Se puoi restituiscimi un po di cuore prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Minchia pure lui!?!?!?!?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No vabbè!!!! Aiutooooooooooooooo!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ho sbagliato penavo il post fosse tuo...
tu ci andavi e tu kl hai detto


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se puoi restituiscimi un po di cuore prima che sia troppo tardi.


Tutto il cuore che mi è possibile! Ma devi essere tu ad accettarlo, non io a restituire...


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

uhmmmm
la Simy sarà sull'incazzato :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmmm
> la Simy sarà sull'incazzato :rotfl:


Non c'è bisogno...
Io sono asessuata...:mrgreen: Il mio scopo è un altro! Portare pace e amore...


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> chi e'?


----------



## gas (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno...
> *Io sono asessuata*...:mrgreen: Il mio scopo è un altro! Portare pace e amore...


MA MI FACCIA IL PIACERE... (alla Totò)


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


>


lui lo so che e' renato...chiedevo chi e' lei per lui..nicka per oscuro....


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> lui lo so che e' renato...chiedevo chi e' lei per lui..nicka per oscuro....


Salvata in calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Salvata in calcio d'angolo.


COM' ON ENGLAND!!!!!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non c'è bisogno...
> Io sono asessuata...:mrgreen: Il mio scopo è un altro! Portare pace e amore...




il mio scopo è portare femori a Yuma :mrgreen:
guarda un po i casi della vita :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio scopo è portare femori a Yuma :mrgreen:
> guarda un po i casi della vita :mrgreen:


Io c'ho il femore corto!! Va bene lo stesso?! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io c'ho il femore corto!! Va bene lo stesso?! :mrgreen:


certo, anzi è pure meglio


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, anzi è pure meglio


C'è pure ciccia attaccata...c'ho i femori gustosi!!!


----------



## oscuro (13 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*

Spero solo che il giorno che deciderai di sparire dalla mia vita,non mi cancellerai del tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bé dai i due amanti hanno fatto di tutto per farsi sgamare per non parlare del messaggio in segreteria. Da vomito.
> Io trovo allucinanti le cose le paranoie che si fa lui su quello che si dicevano loro due..


Non mi ricordo il messaggio.
Li hanno sgamati perché sono morti, in realtà nessuno dei due sospettava niente.
A me sembra uno dei film più credibili. Quello famoso con  Diane Lane è molto meno credibile, se non per il delirio da cui lei viene presa che le fa commettere imprudenze e attaccarsi come una cozza a uno che si capiva che la prendeva alla leggera.


----------



## free (13 Giugno 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non mi pare strano, mia figlia mi diceva all'incirca la stessa cosa da poco...  l'altro giorno mi fa... a ottobre mi sa che mi iscrivo in filosofia... la volevo strozzare



quindi vedi che non sono solo nozioni, e che difficilmente uno nel corso della propria vita toccherà di sua sponte aree così ampie di scibile umano:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma in genere le persone tendono a circondarsi di propri simili. Quindi a volte diventa un circolo vizioso dal quale non esci fino a quando non ti rendi neanche più conto di esserci dentro. Quella per te diventa la normalità.


:up:
Il fatto è che ci piace sentirci normali.
Possiamo dire che la normalità non esiste ma lo diciamo facendoci forti delle nostre frequentazioni che ci fanno sentire adeguati.
Infatti siamo qui per sentirci che non siamo i soli traditi o i soli traditori.
Anche se, in effetti, qualcuno in quel club non vorrebbe esserci mai entrato :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spero solo che il giorno che deciderai di sparire dalla mia vita,non mi cancellerai del tutto.


Credo sia impossibile eliminare una persona dalla propria vita...


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> mannò, la ricchezza è solo una cosa in più, come la laurea
> poi se uno è pirla, è pirla anche se ricco e/o laureato


No, la ricchezza non è "una cosa in più", ma una cosa che ti cambia o ti fa essere in un certo modo.
Il ricco non stronzo segue il concetto che fu di Seneca, accusato di fare il saggio coi milioni (la solita accusa "comodo parlare di virtù quando hai milioni di sesterzi!") , il quale rispondeva che fondamentale è per chi è ricco sapere che se durante un naufragio perdesse tutte le sue ricchezze non si sentirebbe turbato per nulla. Ovviamente sosteneva che per poter giungere a tale grado di indifferenza per le proprie ricchezze occorreva praticare l'ascesi e la virtù ogni giorno di vita, ogni ora. Perché? Perché le ricchezze s'attaccano alle persone al punto che diventano la ragione di vita e di essere delle persone, la misura del loro consistere, del loro valere. 
Non avrebbe detto Gesù "è più facile per un cammello, ecc.", né avrebbe detto che l'uomo non può avere due padroni, o amerà uno e odierà l'altro, o viceversa, e alludeva alle ricchezze da una parte e a Dio dall'altra.
Ho conosciuto molti ricchissimi, per ragioni di lavoro, di ex fidanzato, e perché vivo in una città ricchissima. 
Il 90 per cento (ripeto, non tutti, il 90%) è gretto e meschino, al minimo.
Essere ricchi è una maledizione, dal mio punto di vista, perché mina in profondità la libertà e anche la gioia di vivere. 
Ovunque tu sia e qualsiasi cosa tu faccia, ci hai appiccicati i milioni, anche se non mostri di averli, come la maggioranza della gente che vive qui da me. Non puoi dimenticarti che sei ricco in nessun istante.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Credo sia impossibile eliminare una persona dalla propria vita...


Ma come no.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no.


Io non cancello le persone...anzi le ricordo tutte molto bene, chiudere con una persona non vuol dire dimenticarla...
Che mi abbiano fatto bene o male le tengo sempre tutte a mente...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non cancello le persone...anzi le ricordo tutte molto bene, chiudere con una persona non vuol dire dimenticarla...
> Che mi abbiano fatto bene o male le tengo sempre tutte a mente...


Tu sei un cuoricino di panna.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei un cuoricino di panna.


No...è che preferisco ricordare...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...è che preferisco ricordare...


None, sei un cuoricino di panna. Essù.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> None, sei un cuoricino di panna. Essù.


Ma perchè!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma perchè!!!! :mrgreen:


Ma su. Si vede, non intendendolo alla AnnaBlume che è scema, ma si vede perchè sì. Sarai pure una coccolona da competizione.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma su. Si vede, non intendendolo alla AnnaBlume che è scema, ma si vede perchè sì. *Sarai pure una coccolona da competizione*.


No questo no!!! Tutto ma non questo!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No questo no!!! Tutto ma non questo!


Ah, sicuro allora.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo il messaggio.
> Li hanno sgamati perché sono morti, in realtà nessuno dei due sospettava niente.
> A me sembra uno dei film più credibili. Quello famoso con Diane Lane è molto meno credibile, se non per il delirio da cui lei viene presa che le fa commettere imprudenze e attaccarsi come una cozza a uno che si capiva che la prendeva alla leggera.


Il messaggio era della moglie verso l'amante e gli diceva che "aveva dovuto fare una cosa", In realtà aveva fatto l'amroe con il marito.
Il fatto che non lo dicesse all'amante e mascherasse la cosa me la fatta scadere all'istante
Due che hanno un appartamento in comune prima o poi secondo me si fanno sgamare. Io lo trovo allucinante
L'altro film è tra i miei preferiti. Trovo le emozioni di lei molto forti. Le scene tra loro due strepitose: le scale e il bagno forti e sensuali. Concordo solo che non ha capito che a quelle doveva fermarsi e non credere ad altro. Ma mi sembra un errore comuni.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io non cancello le persone...anzi le ricordo tutte molto bene, chiudere con una persona non vuol dire dimenticarla...
> Che mi abbiano fatto bene o male le tengo sempre tutte a mente...



quoto


strano?!:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, sicuro allora.


No no, buona sì...coccolona no...diamoci una regolata!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> 
> 
> strano?!:singleeye:


Ormai c'hai il callo del quote!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no, buona sì...coccolona no...diamoci una regolata!!! :mrgreen:


No, scommetto che nelle giuste condizioni ne fai di fusa. Forse coccolona è pure riduttivo. Che poi coccolona è un conto, smielata un altro, ed io non intendo smielata. E poi, si sa, ho sempre ragione.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, scommetto che nelle giuste condizioni ne fai di fusa. Forse coccolona è pure riduttivo. Che poi coccolona è un conto, smielata un altro, ed io non intendo smielata. E poi, si sa, ho sempre ragione.


Boh...mi han sempre detto che sono freddina...


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boh...mi han sempre detto che sono freddina...


Ma chi, ma che, ma che cazzo dicono, essù.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il messaggio era della moglie verso l'amante e gli diceva che "aveva dovuto fare una cosa", In realtà aveva fatto l'amroe con il marito.
> Il fatto che non lo dicesse all'amante e mascherasse la cosa me la fatta scadere all'istante
> Due che hanno un appartamento in comune prima o poi secondo me si fanno sgamare. Io lo trovo allucinante
> L'altro film è tra i miei preferiti. Trovo le emozioni di lei molto forti. Le scene tra loro due strepitose: le scale e il bagno forti e sensuali. Concordo solo che non ha capito che a quelle doveva fermarsi e non credere ad altro. Ma mi sembra un errore comuni.


Per me il messaggio velato ha due significati (oltre a motivi di sceneggiatura :carneval: ) sia che non voleva lasciare nulla di esplicito, utilizzabile contro di lei, sia indicare un minimo di protezione del marito che non veniva dato in pasto all'amante.
Il fatto che il marito, sentendolo, abbia fatto (come gli spettatori) il collegamento era utile per far capire che dopo vengono fatti mille collegamenti dolorosi (e qualche volta da vomito).
L'appartamento risulta un modo per evitare di poter essere beccati in alberghi. Certo non mancavano loro i soldi. A me sembra molto realistico.
Anche l'altro, proprio per la follia, è altrettanto realistico.
La fine con il marito che perde la testa e ammazza l'amante è nello stile perbenista americano e del regista.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il messaggio velato ha due significati (oltre a motivi di sceneggiatura :carneval: ) sia che non voleva lasciare nulla di esplicito, utilizzabile contro di lei, sia indicare un minimo di protezione del marito che non veniva dato in pasto all'amante.
> Il fatto che il marito, sentendolo, abbia fatto (come gli spettatori) il collegamento era utile per far capire che dopo vengono fatti mille collegamenti dolorosi (e qualche volta da vomito).
> L'appartamento risulta un modo per evitare di poter essere beccati in alberghi. Certo non mancavano loro i soldi. A me sembra molto realistico.
> Anche l'altro, proprio per la follia, è altrettanto realistico.
> La fine con il marito che perde la testa e ammazza l'amante è nello stile perbenista americano e del regista.



Io ci ho letto invece il non voler dire all'amante che comunque andava a letto con il marito.
O non dici nulla, o il farti problemi a dire all'amante che vai l'amore con tuo marito lo trovo assurdo

L'altro film smette di interessarmi quando richard gere scopre il tutto e va da lui


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

si ma film un po piu belli no??


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La fine con il marito che perde la testa e ammazza l'amante è nello stile perbenista americano e del regista.


Pensa che invece per me la pallata che si prende in testa quello scemetto è stata la parte che più ha riscosso il mio interesse.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, ma che, ma che cazzo dicono, essù.


Va che mi è capitato di litigarci per sta roba...perchè non sono affettuosa!!!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si ma film un po piu belli no??


Quello co Diane Lane e Richard Gere non è male. Fino a quando scopano.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va che mi è capitato di litigarci per sta roba...perchè non sono affettuosa!!!


Ma se lo trasudi da ogni poro, cosa devi litigare. Merda, dite sempre così, e poi finisce sempre che è come dico io. (Dite al plurale, che ne ho ascoltate di menate di sto tipo). Certe fusa, altro che affettuose.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello co Diane Lane e Richard Gere non è male. *Fino a quando scopano*.


figurati.....tanto e' sempre li il divertimento...quindi immagino che film tipo barry lyndon non sia di tuo grandimento poiche scarseggia di sesso


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello co Diane Lane e Richard Gere non è male. Fino a quando scopano.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> figurati.....tanto e' sempre li il divertimento...quindi immagino che film tipo barry lyndon non sia di tuo grandimento poiche scarseggia di sesso



Sono scene di sesso molto intense e ben girate, secondo me


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono scene di sesso molto intense e ben girate, secondo me


non ne avevo dubbii guarda un po....


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se lo trasudi da ogni poro, cosa devi litigare. Merda, dite sempre così, e poi finisce sempre che è come dico io. (Dite al plurale, che ne ho ascoltate di menate di sto tipo). Certe fusa, altro che affettuose.


Vabbè allora non ci credere!!!! Ma che cazzarola!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè allora non ci credere!!!! Ma che cazzarola!!!


Ahahhahahahahahah! Ma sì che non è così, cara la mia tortellona.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non ne avevo dubbii guarda un po....


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono scene di sesso molto intense e ben girate, secondo me


Mi immagino la tizia quando torna la sera a casa. A cena col marito

"Com'è andata la giornata cara?""
"Non me ne parlare. Mi son fatta Richard Gere tutto il giorno. E pensa che abbiamo pure dovuto girare la scena 3 o 4 volte"

:carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> figurati.....tanto e' sempre li il divertimento...quindi immagino che film tipo barry lyndon non sia di tuo grandimento poiche scarseggia di sesso


Ma si. Ma dico io. Sei Richard Gere, mica Danny de Vito. Quella stronza ha regalato il tuo regalo al fichetto palestrato. Tu rischi la galera perché l'hai ammazzato e che fai ? Non dici manco un piccolo vaffanculo a tua moglie ?? Sui ceci tutta la notte.

Di tutti i film di Kubrick Barry Lyndon è proprio quello che non sono mai riuscito a finire. Due palle.

Non mi dire che pure tu sei una di quelle* snobbette cinematografiche  *che se un film non è di qualche regista cambogiano sconosciuto e non è lungo minimo 2 ore con decine di minuti senza una parola, non è un film degno di essere visto.


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma si. Ma dico io. Sei Richard Gere, mica Danny de Vito. Quella stronza ha regalato il tuo regalo al fichetto palestrato. Tu rischi la galera perché l'hai ammazzato e che fai ? Non dici manco un piccolo vaffanculo a tua moglie ?? Sui ceci tutta la notte.
> 
> Di tutti i film di Kubrick Barry Lyndon è proprio quello che non sono mai riuscito a finire. Due palle.
> 
> *Non mi dire che pure tu sei una di quelle snobbette cinematografiche che se un film non è di qualche regista cambogiano sconosciuto e non è lungo minimo 2 ore decine di minuti senza una parola, non è un film degno di essere visto.*


No vabbè, quelli sono solo i geometri o comunque i non laureati diplomati tecnici.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma si. Ma dico io. Sei Richard Gere, mica Danny de Vito. Quella stronza ha regalato il tuo regalo al fichetto palestrato. Tu rischi la galera perché l'hai ammazzato e che fai ? Non dici manco un piccolo vaffanculo a tua moglie ?? Sui ceci tutta la notte.
> 
> Di tutti i film di Kubrick Barry Lyndon è proprio quello che non sono mai riuscito a finire. Due palle.
> 
> Non mi dire che pure tu sei una di quelle snobbette cinematografiche che se un film non è di qualche regista cambogiano sconosciuto e non è lungo minimo 2 ore decine di minuti senza una parola, non è un film degno di essere visto.


a parte il fatto che lo snobbetto lo stai facendo tu al contrario.....dire che barry lyndon e' due palle, perdonami ma e' davvero da persone che non capiscono molto di cinema.....eh....
e cmq il film di cui parlate voi manco l ho visto.....ho letto la trama al volo per stare al passo...non essendo un fil ne di tarantino ne di kubrick...sai....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi immagino la tizia quando torna la sera a casa. A cena col marito
> 
> "Com'è andata la giornata cara?""
> "Non me ne parlare. Mi son fatta Richard Gere tutto il giorno. E pensa che abbiamo pure dovuto girare la scena 3 o 4 volte"
> ...


Richard Gere è il marito.....le scene di sesso le fa con l'amante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che lo snobbetto lo stai facendo tu al contrario.....dire che barry lyndon e' due palle, perdonami ma e' davvero da persone che non capiscono molto di cinema.....eh....
> e cmq il film di cui parlate voi manco l ho visto.....*ho letto la trama al volo per stare al passo*...non essendo un fil ne di tarantino ne di kubrick...sai....


E che parli a fare allora ?


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me il messaggio velato ha due significati (oltre a motivi di sceneggiatura :carneval: ) sia che non voleva èperlasciare nulla di esplicito, utilizzabile contro di lei, sia indicare un minimo di protezione del marito che non veniva dato in pasto all'amante.
> Il fatto che il marito, sentendolo, abbia fatto (come gli spettatori) il collegamento era utile per far capire che dopo vengono fatti mille collegamenti dolorosi (e qualche volta da vomito).
> L'appartamento risulta un modo per evitare di poter essere beccati in alberghi. Certo non mancavano loro i soldi. A me sembra molto realistico.
> Anche l'altro, proprio per la follia, è altrettanto realistico.
> La fine con il marito che perde la testa e ammazza l'amante è nello stile perbenista americano e del regista.


Ho conosciuto un signore quando cercavo una casa da comprare che ne vendeva una molto bella in un lussuoso residence a Bosisio Parini che per anni e anni gli era servita per ritrovarsi con l'amante.

Non trovo affatto strano che uno con tanti soldi lo faccia.

poi c'è chi va con l'amante a Villa d'Este.....un mio amico..


innamoratissimo   della moglie ma ........, per lavoro frequenta modelle stiliste attrici.....e torniamo alle solite corna usa e getta ma di lusso.


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahhahahahahahah! Ma sì che non è così, cara la mia *tortellona*.


Vabbè!
Zucca, carne, ricotta?!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un signore quando cercavo una casa da comprare che ne vendeva una molto bella in un lussuoso residence a Bosisio Parini che per anni e anni gli era servita per ritrovarsi con l'amante.
> 
> *Non trovo affatto strano che uno con tanti soldi lo faccia.
> 
> ...


Strano no di sicuro, per me allucinante


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E che parli a fare allora ?



allora fai una bella cosa: metti un cartello con scritto che chi non conosce l argomento non puo parlare....ma anvedi te....
dimmi dai...dimmi tu di cosa posso parlare


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè!
> Zucca, carne, ricotta?!


Carne, ma di quella buona.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora fai una bella cosa: metti un cartello con scritto che chi non conosce l argomento non puo parlare....ma anvedi te....
> dimmi dai...dimmi tu di cosa posso parlare


Non mi fare la permalosa. 

Parlare di un film che non hai visto per me è da presuntuosi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora fai una bella cosa: metti un cartello con scritto che chi non conosce l argomento non puo parlare....ma anvedi te....
> dimmi dai...dimmi tu di cosa posso parlare


Miss scusami, sei intervenuta sui commenti miei e di Tuba sulle scene di sesso. Io ti ho detto la mia opinione su quelle scene e hai commentato in maniera ironica (o io ho interpretato così le tue risposte) e poi dici che non hai visto il film. Come fai a commentare un film che non hai visto?
Io per esempio il regista che hai nominato non lo conosco. In realtà non ricordo mai i nomi dei registi. 
Non mi mette certo a criticare uno dei suoi film


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Strano no di sicuro, per me allucinante


Che cambia andare a Villa d'Este. ....anche seimila euro x due giorni o avere un alcova?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Miss scusami, sei intervenuta sui commenti miei e di Tuba sulle scene di sesso. Io ti ho detto la mia opinione su quelle scene e hai commentato in maniera ironica (o io ho interpretato così le tue risposte) e poi dici che non hai visto il film. Come fai a commentare un film che non hai visto?
> Io per esempio il regista che hai nominato non lo conosco. In realtà non ricordo mai i nomi dei registi.
> Non mi mette certo a criticare uno dei suoi film


bla bla bla bla


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non mi fare la permalosa.
> 
> Parlare di un film che non hai visto per me è da presuntuosi.



anche dire cose del tipo: e allora che parli a fare? solo perche porti lo scettro.
e poi se leggi bene io non ho commentato il film.....ho letto la trama l ho trovata brutta e ho scritto: ma film un po piu belli no?

perche ti alteri?

e' tutto ok sai?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che cambia andare a Villa d'Este. ....anche seimila euro x due giorni o avere un alcova?


Nulla. In realtà andrei a Villa d'Este se posso permettermela anch'io, altrimenti scelgo un'alcova.
Probabilmente mi manca l'esperienza di avere così tanti soldi da pensare che un investimento simile, da sfruttare con l'amante non incida nella mia vita familiare.
Lo so sono un pochino complessa in questa cosa.
Ma torniamo alla cena pagata o al motel pagato. E' un mio limite, mi rendo conto di essere eccessiva


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bla bla bla bla


Ma guarda che Farfalla mica ha detto una cazzata.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> bla bla bla bla


Ma che ti prende oggi?
Puoi spiegarmelo per favore


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> anche dire cose del tipo: e allora che parli a fare? solo perche porti lo scettro.
> e poi se leggi bene io non ho commentato il film.....ho letto la trama l ho trovata brutta e ho scritto: ma film un po piu belli no?
> 
> perche ti alteri?
> ...


Ma alteri de che 

Se scrivi una cosa senza senso te lo dico.

Poi se non te se po' di niente è un altro conto. 

A sto punto c'ha ragione JB quando dice che ogni tanto svalvoli.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma guarda che Farfalla mica ha detto una cazzata.


non mi sembra che farfalla abbia bisogno dell avvocato


nemmeno io ho detto la cazzata


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma alteri de che
> 
> Se scrivi una cosa senza senso te lo dico.
> 
> ...


Epperò quando io dico le robe mi remate sempre contro. Difatti faccio una fatica. Che stronzi.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma alteri de che
> 
> Se scrivi una cosa senza senso te lo dico.
> 
> ...


ah....
bene, me la segno questa.....


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperò quando io dico le robe mi remate sempre contro. Difatti faccio una fatica. Che stronzi.


tu stanne fuori


----------



## Joey Blow (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tu stanne fuori


Ah vabbè, mo' esco.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vabbè, mo' esco.


have fun.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah....
> bene, me la segno questa.....


Ma non che devi segnare o non segnare. Che stai dal pizzicarolo che segni.

Te ogni tanto te ne esci co certe cose assurde che al confronto Free è Voltaire.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Farfie ma davvero non conosci Kubrick???


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non che devi segnare o non segnare. Che stai dal pizzicarolo che segni.
> 
> Te ogni tanto te ne esci co certe cose assurde che al confronto Free è Voltaire.



ma senti amico dei fiori, stavo palrando con te? ho ricolto la parola a tubarao nel thread? no...sei te che mi sei venuto a pizzicare visto che te piace la parola....

se non ti sta bene ignorami....esiste un pulsantino: ignore....mm?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

comunque Barry Lindon è palloso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

comunque Diane Lane è una merda

come cazzo si fa a regalare all'amante un regalo che ti ha fatto tuo marito per l'anniversario (che poi c'è pure il bigliettino dentro con la dedica...)?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

e Tuba ha ragione:

Richard Gere la doveva mettere in ginocchio sui ceci


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> comunque Barry Lindon è palloso


eccone n'altra.....ossignore


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Farfie ma davvero non conosci Kubrick???



Pensa che pensavo che Barry Lyndon fosse il nome di un regista

Si Kubrick lo conosco ma come puoi notare non conosco tutti i suoi film :smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Diane Lane = merda


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Richard Gere è il marito.....le scene di sesso le fa con l'amante :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che lavoro di merda :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma senti amico dei fiori, stavo palrando con te? ho ricolto la parola a tubarao nel thread? no...sei te che mi sei venuto a pizzicare visto che te piace la parola....
> 
> se non ti sta bene ignorami....esiste un pulsantino: ignore....mm?



Ma non è un discorso Ignore o non Ignore.

M'hai giudicato un film da tre parole in croce sulla trama che avrai letto su Wikipedia, come fai a dì se è bello o non è bello.

Dimme se questa non è una cosa da svalvolata.....edaai su.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensa che pensavo che Barry Lyndon fosse il nome di un regista
> 
> Si Kubrick lo conosco ma come puoi notare non conosco tutti i suoi film :smile:


basta che conosci The Shining e Arancia Meccanica e sei perdonata!

Barry Lindon è una palla!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> basta che conosci The Shining e Arancia Meccanica e sei perdonata!
> 
> Barry Lindon è una palla!


Se li può far raccontare da Miss Caciotta. Poi potrebbe pure dirci se sono bei film oppure no. Tanto mica serve vedelli i film adesso


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che lavoro di merda :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


che poi l'amante è molto più figo di Richard Gere... obiettivamente è fighissimo non si può dire niente in contrario


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma non è un discorso Ignore o non Ignore.
> 
> M'hai giudicato un film da tre parole in croce sulla trama che avrai letto su Wikipedia, come fai a dì se è bello o non è bello.
> 
> Dimme se questa non è una cosa da svalvolata.....edaai su.


non e' da svalvolata.....ma a te non sta bene perche per te uno non puo esprimere un opinione se non consoce vita morte e miracoli.....
io non ho giudicato.....prendi il vocabolario e cerca: giudicare...e poi cerca: esprimersi.....

io saro ciome dice JB ma tu sei sempre piu uguale a lui... e vedi bene che NON e' un complimento


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Diane Lane = merda


Perchè?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che lavoro di merda :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



quoto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se li può far raccontare da Miss Caciotta. Poi potrebbe pure dirci se sono bei film oppure no. Tanto mica serve vedelli i film adesso


me piaci quanno scrivi in romanesco


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se li può far raccontare da Miss Caciotta. Poi potrebbe pure dirci se sono bei film oppure no. Tanto mica serve vedelli i film adesso


li ho visti tutti caro ADMIN , e sono bellissimi specialmente arancia meccanica......
vuoi che ti ci faccio la recensione?

singore mio....ma non c hai da fare oggi?
fatti dare il cambio da perpli


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?


Primo perché regala all'amante la palla che le ha regalato il marito

Secondo perché quando io ero giovincella ed ero innamorata alla follia di Matt Dillon lei si faceva tutti i film insieme al mio amore e quindi la odiavo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> basta che conosci The Shining e Arancia Meccanica e sei perdonata!
> 
> Barry Lindon è una palla!


si



Tubarao ha detto:


> Se li può far raccontare da Miss Caciotta. Poi potrebbe pure dirci se sono bei film oppure no. Tanto mica serve vedelli i film adesso


:up:



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che poi l'amante è molto più figo di Richard Gere... obiettivamente è fighissimo non si può dire niente in contrario



Tra i due Richard tutta la vita. In quel film non rende.....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Primo perché regala all'amante la palla che le ha regalato il marito
> 
> Secondo perché quando io ero giovincella ed ero innamorata alla follia di Matt Dillon lei si faceva tutti i film insieme al mio amore e quindi la odiavo


Sul primo punto condivido
Per il resto in quel film lei mi piace proprio tanto


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' da svalvolata.....ma a te non sta bene perche per te uno non puo esprimere un opinione se non consoce vita morte e miracoli.....
> io non ho giudicato.....prendi il vocabolario e cerca: giudicare...e poi cerca: esprimersi.....
> 
> io saro ciome dice JB ma tu sei sempre piu uguale a lui... e vedi bene che NON e' un complimento


Vita morte e miracoli no.

Ma almeno sapere di cosa si sta parlando. E in questo caso tu non ne sapevi nulla.

Te spesso t'infili in certe discussioni che effettivamente sarebbe meglio per te starne fuori, almeno quando stai in modalità permalosa che non te se po' dì niente.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vita morte e miracoli no.
> 
> Ma almeno sapere di cosa si sta parlando. E in questo caso tu non ne sapevi nulla.
> 
> Te spesso t'infili in certe discussioni che effettivamente sarebbe meglio per te starne fuori, almeno quando stai in modalità permalosa che non te se po' dì niente.


puoi chiedermi scusa se ti va.....sarebbe anche il caso direi....
poi vedi che non sono piu permalosa...attendo


----------



## Tubarao (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> li ho visti tutti caro ADMIN , e sono bellissimi specialmente arancia meccanica......
> vuoi che ti ci faccio la recensione?
> 
> singore mio....ma non c hai da fare oggi?
> fatti dare il cambio da perpli



E sarebbe il caso, lui è molto più paziente quando è costretto a leggere certe assurdità.......


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sarebbe il caso, lui è molto più paziente quando è costretto a leggere certe assurdità.......



forse ti sfugge un particolare....non e' perche risultano assurdita a te allora lo sono tout court .....
vuoi mettermi anche i voti adesso? 
fai la media a fine anno?
e se non supero il 4 che fai? mi fai diventare utente accolta di nuovo?


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che poi l'amante è molto più figo di Richard Gere... obiettivamente è fighissimo non si può dire niente in contrario


Richard gere assomiglia troppo al marito di mia madre. Quando vedo i suoi film sono abbastanza imbarazzato per la somiglianza. Li identifico. . Lo so che adesso non mi crederà nessuno ma ci sono abituato ormai. Ps ma rg è bello? Per me no. Ha fascino.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Richard gere assomiglia troppo al marito di mia madre. Quando vedo i suoi film sono abbastanza imbarazzato per la somiglianza. Li identifico. . Lo so che adesso non mi crederà nessuno. Ps ma rg è bello? Per me no. Ha fascino.


Richard Gere a me piace tantissimo

American Gigolò... 

Però Olivier Martinez... wow! e sarà che avrà una ventina d'anni in meno, eh, magari all'età di Richard farà cagare, boh, però in quel film è bellissimo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Richard Gere a me piace tantissimo
> 
> American Gigolò...
> 
> Però Olivier Martinez... wow! e sarà che avrà *una ventina d'anni *in meno, eh, magari all'età di Richard farà cagare, boh, però in quel film è bellissimo


e sarà che per me è questo il problema?


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Richard gere assomiglia troppo al marito di mia madre. Quando vedo i suoi film sono abbastanza imbarazzato per la somiglianza. Li identifico. . Lo so che adesso non mi crederà nessuno. Ps ma rg è bello? Per me no. Ha fascino.


e' un cesso con tanto di spazzolone al posto dei capelli


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' un cesso con tanto di spazzolone al posto dei capelli



Non posso nemmeno darti un rosso


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non posso nemmeno darti un rosso


puoi sempre chiederw a Tuba se te ne da uno...sono sicura che ne ha diversi di scortaa....visto che non puo bannarmi su tua richiesta, almeno un rosso extra dovrebbe proprio dartelo, da bravo admin


----------



## Nocciola (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Richard gere assomiglia troppo al marito di mia madre. Quando vedo i suoi film sono abbastanza imbarazzato per la somiglianza. Li identifico. . Lo so che adesso non mi crederà nessuno ma ci sono abituato ormai. Ps ma rg è bello? Per me no. Ha fascino.


io non so se sia bello o se abbia fascino. Ma è in assoluto tra gli attori che amo di più.
Film inguardabili come "shall we dance" valgono il biglietto solo per vedere lui in smooking salire dalla scala mobile con una rosa rossa


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

Beh visto che si parla del protagonista di american gigolò vi confesso che da giovane tra le mie clienti assidue c'era  alba Parietti.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Beh visto che si parla del protagonista di american gigolò vi confesso che da giovane tra le mie clienti assidue c'era  alba Parietti.


ma chi ?? labbra a canotto????
ahahahahahahahaha

ma facevi il gigolo' da giovane?


----------



## danny (13 Giugno 2014)

....        






                                                          No...  lavoravo in una videoteca..... (sono sullo smartphone. Non trovo la faccina adeguata!)...:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

A me Richard Gere fa hahare (toscanismo).


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

ma c'è qualcuno dalla basilicata su questo forum?


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma si. Ma dico io. Sei Richard Gere, mica Danny de Vito. Quella stronza ha regalato il tuo regalo al fichetto palestrato. Tu rischi la galera perché l'hai ammazzato e che fai ? Non dici manco un piccolo vaffanculo a tua moglie ?? Sui ceci tutta la notte.
> *
> Di tutti i film di Kubrick Barry Lyndon è proprio quello che non sono mai riuscito a finire. *Due palle.
> 
> Non mi dire che pure tu sei una di quelle* snobbette cinematografiche  *che se un film non è di qualche regista cambogiano sconosciuto e non è lungo minimo 2 ore con decine di minuti senza una parola, non è un film degno di essere visto.


anatemerrimo!!!


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatemerrimo!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> ma c'è qualcuno dalla basilicata su questo forum?


vade retro


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

perche?


Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> vade retro


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> perche?


c'era uno, prima

tu vivi in Basilicata? terra bellissima, Matera mi ha lasciata a bocca aperta, non c'ero mai stata prima di due anni fa, mi ricordo quando ho visto il canyon sono rimasta davvero senza parole... e i sassi... stupendi... ci sono stata la prima volta d'estate e poi anche d'inverno, una volta nevicava, era bellissima tutta imbiancata... e poi ho mangiato benissimo, davvero


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto un signore quando cercavo una casa da comprare che ne vendeva una molto bella in un lussuoso residence a Bosisio Parini che per anni e anni gli era servita per ritrovarsi con l'amante.
> 
> Non trovo affatto strano che uno con tanti soldi lo faccia.
> 
> ...


io ho conosciuto un'amante che invece aveva ricevuto in eredità la casa dove si incontravano. Deve essere stato bello dal notaio, un bel ricordo per la moglie e i figli.


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

quadro impressionista?nooo semplice scena barry lyndon




luce magica su madonna= noo scena barry lyndon 



e via così.

quando la luce è arte


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> View attachment 8667quadro impressionista?nooo semplice scena barry lyndon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì, ma è palloso!

un po' come La grande bellezza! E' bello da guardare ma è palloso!


----------



## Minerva (13 Giugno 2014)

http://www.tradimento.net/entries/764-l-effetto-flou-in-barry-lyndon


Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, ma è palloso!
> 
> *un po' come La grande bellezza*! E' bello da guardare ma è palloso!


anatemissimo, molto di più


----------



## disincantata (13 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho conosciuto un'amante che invece aveva ricevuto in eredità la casa dove si incontravano. Deve essere stato bello dal notaio, un bel ricordo per la moglie e i figli.


Un mio conoscente, morto purtroppo di tumore a 50 anni, ha lasciato all'ultima amica una palazzina in centro in un famoso paese di villeggiatura con due negozi grandi e due appartamenti ed i soldi per il notaio e spese varie, ad una ex che meritava bastonate l'usufrutto a vita di un altro negozio sempre in centro, non la proprietà perchè avendola conosciuta bene avrebbe sperperato subito i soldi, conviveva con lui e le faceva fare una vita da star, l'ha trovata a letto con il suo ex a casa loro e quindi è stato troppo signore. Non si è mai sposato, bellissimo uomo, ricchissimo.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> c'era uno, prima
> 
> tu vivi in Basilicata? terra bellissima, Matera mi ha lasciata a bocca aperta, non c'ero mai stata prima di due anni fa, mi ricordo quando ho visto il canyon sono rimasta davvero senza parole... e i sassi... stupendi... ci sono stata la prima volta d'estate e poi anche d'inverno, una volta nevicava, era bellissima tutta imbiancata... e poi ho mangiato benissimo, davvero


si.ci sono dei posti bellissimi qui.basta girarla un po'e trovi dei paesaggi da favola.Lago Sirino, lago Laudemio, il parco nazionale del Pollino e poi Maratea è un gioellino...quindi sono l'unica cornuta che scrive dalla basilicata....son soddisfazioni eh:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, ma è palloso!
> 
> un po' come La grande bellezza! E' bello da guardare ma è palloso!


Grazie a Dio! Pensavo di essere l'unica ad aver trovato pallosa "La grande bellezza".Pensavo di avere qualcosa che non va.....


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> si.ci sono dei posti bellissimi qui.basta girarla un po'e trovi dei paesaggi da favola.Lago Sirino, lago Laudemio, il parco nazionale del Pollino e poi Maratea è un gioellino...quindi sono l'unica cornuta che scrive dalla basilicata....son soddisfazioni eh:mrgreen:



Non ci posso credere!!!!!!!!!11Ma e'la terra del mio''amore''....ora e'li' e mai piu'tornera'mi sa'.Quindi come corna,siete pari.....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ci posso credere!!!!!!!!!11Ma e'la terra del mio''amore''....ora e'li' e mai piu'tornera'mi sa'.Quindi come corna,siete pari.....:mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


madonna Lothar veramente?magari ci potessimo incontrare....ho alcuni colleghi.
....una bella uscita tutti insieme e facevamo pari anche a te e mio marito!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> madonna Lothar veramente?magari ci potessimo incontrare....ho alcuni colleghi.
> ....una bella uscita tutti insieme e facevamo pari anche a te e mio marito!:mexican::mexican::mexican:[/QUOTE
> 
> No cara scusa mi sono spiegato male,io non sono di li',e'la mia quasi ex fiamma che ci vive.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > madonna Lothar veramente?magari ci potessimo incontrare....ho alcuni colleghi.
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa malinteso....hai detto "mio amore" e ho capito che tua moglie è da queste parti... la tua ex fiamma sara stata molto calliente.....qui sanno il fatto loro in certe cose
> ...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no problem Perla dell'Egeo.......
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> io non so se sia bello o se abbia fascino. Ma è in assoluto tra gli attori che amo di più.
> Film inguardabili come "shall we dance" valgono il biglietto solo per vedere lui in smooking salire dalla scala mobile con una rosa rossa


A me piace assai


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/entries/764-l-effetto-flou-in-barry-lyndon
> anatemissimo, molto di più


anatemissimissimo, confermo. Sia Barry Lyndon che La grande bellezza inlove. Ma che diavolo piace loro?  :singleeye:


----------



## Fantastica (13 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatemerrimo!!!


Ti quoto con potenza, vigore, nerbo. E il nerbo lo userei pure -quell'altro- come Barry sul figliolo Bullington non suo, su chi dice "noioso, pallosissimo" e simili amenità scherzose, dettate da totale assenza di rispetto, che trovo imperdonabile, perché non è irriverente come una bella ironia, ma solo deprimente come ogni sciatteria.
Davanti a un capolavoro riconosciuto tale da tanti, ci vuole rispetto; poi potrà anche non piacermi, ma certo farò uno sforzo per dire perché non mi piace. Ma si sa, io sono d'altri tempi...

Tra i capolavori di K. magari non sarà il più bello, ma viaggiamo comunque dalle parti della perfezione. Se poi non avete occhi, e neppure orecchie nel caso specifico, è solo perché vi siete insufflati nel precordio fin da piccoli i ritmi e gli effettoni speciali degli spot televisivi, che vi hanno rovinati per sempre, mica colpa vostra.


----------



## Eratò (13 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Erato' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no problem Perla dell'Egeo.......
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi immagino la tizia quando torna la sera a casa. A cena col marito
> 
> "Com'è andata la giornata cara?""
> "Non me ne parlare. Mi son fatta Richard Gere tutto il giorno. E pensa che abbiamo pure dovuto girare la scena 3 o 4 volte"
> ...


Gere è il marito tradito.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> comunque Diane Lane è una merda
> 
> come cazzo si fa a regalare all'amante un regalo che ti ha fatto tuo marito per l'anniversario (che poi c'è pure il bigliettino dentro con la dedica...)?


Questo non è credibile. 
Però, per me, era per indicare che aveva regalato all'amante qualcosa che il marito considerava il "noi".


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti quoto con potenza, vigore, nerbo. E il nerbo lo userei pure -quell'altro- come Barry sul figliolo Bullington non suo, su chi dice "noioso, pallosissimo" e simili amenità scherzose, dettate da totale assenza di rispetto, che trovo imperdonabile, perché non è irriverente come una bella ironia, ma solo deprimente come ogni sciatteria.
> Davanti a un capolavoro riconosciuto tale da tanti, ci vuole rispetto; poi potrà anche non piacermi, ma certo farò uno sforzo per dire perché non mi piace. Ma si sa, io sono d'altri tempi...
> 
> Tra i capolavori di K. magari non sarà il più bello, ma viaggiamo comunque dalle parti della perfezione. Se poi non avete occhi, e neppure orecchie nel caso specifico, è solo perché vi siete insufflati nel precordio fin da piccoli i ritmi e gli effettoni speciali degli spot televisivi, che vi hanno rovinati per sempre, mica colpa vostra.


Questi ultimi post mi fanno apprezzare 9 settimane e mezzo (che normalmente mi fa cagare).


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anatemissimissimo, confermo. Sia Barry Lyndon che La grande bellezza inlove. Ma che diavolo piace loro?  :singleeye:


Barry lyndon :inlove::inlove:


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

altra domanda senza senso, ma di fondamentale importanza...
ma dove cacchio lo trovo il Winner Taco?????

ci fanno un gran pubblicità e non lo trovo da nessuna parte...
che depressione!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> altra domanda senza senso, ma di fondamentale importanza...
> ma dove cacchio lo trovo il Winner Taco?????
> 
> ci fanno un gran pubblicità e non lo trovo da nessuna parte...
> che depressione!!!


 Come lo puoi sostituire?


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come lo puoi sostituire?


bocca mia statte zitta!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Giugno 2014)

:rotfl::rotfl:





Nicka ha detto:


> bocca mia statte zitta!!!


 sei veramente simpatica


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Giugno 2014)

Ma invece dei Winner Taco, era Clem che parlava dei fonzies al cioccolato? Qualcuno li ha più visti/assaggiati?


----------



## Buscopann (13 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma invece dei Winner Taco, era Clem che parlava dei fonzies al cioccolato? Qualcuno li ha più visti/assaggiati?


Scomparsi e mai più comparsi. 
Magari hanno scoperto che sono radioattivi.

Buscopann


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: sei veramente simpatica


----------



## Nicka (13 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma invece dei Winner Taco, era Clem che parlava dei fonzies al cioccolato? Qualcuno li ha più visti/assaggiati?


Io li ho visti, ma davvero...non ho cuore per assaggiarli...


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi ultimi post mi fanno apprezzare 9 settimane e mezzo (che normalmente mi fa cagare).


Perché questo acidume?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché questo acidume?


Mi irrita lo snobismo.


----------



## Fantastica (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi irrita lo snobismo.


Se per te quello che ho scritto per difendere un capolavoro è snob, sono fiera di essere snob. Ma dai retta a me: hai toppato alla grande.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se per te quello che ho scritto per difendere un capolavoro è snob, sono fiera di essere snob. Ma dai retta a me: hai toppato alla grande.


Un capolavoro non ha bisogno di essere difeso.
E un capolavoro può non piacere, così come una serie televisiva può toccare corde profonde. E così vale per tutto.
Una recensione dotta sei capace di farla e la so apprezzare. Ma qui il tuo e *altri* interventi mi son sembrati un po' spocchiosi.
E, tieni conto, che in altri contesti posso ammorbare con riflessioni su inquadrature e gamma dei grigi. Qui mi è sembrato fuori luogo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti quoto con potenza, vigore, nerbo. E il nerbo lo userei pure -quell'altro- come Barry sul figliolo Bullington non suo, su chi dice "noioso, pallosissimo" e simili amenità scherzose, dettate da totale assenza di rispetto, che trovo imperdonabile, perché non è irriverente come una bella ironia, ma solo deprimente come ogni sciatteria.
> Davanti a un capolavoro riconosciuto tale da tanti, ci vuole rispetto; poi potrà anche non piacermi, ma certo farò uno sforzo per dire perché non mi piace. Ma si sa, io sono d'altri tempi...
> 
> Tra i capolavori di K. magari non sarà il più bello, ma viaggiamo comunque dalle parti della perfezione. Se poi non avete occhi, e neppure orecchie nel caso specifico, è solo perché vi siete insufflati nel precordio fin da piccoli i ritmi e gli effettoni speciali degli spot televisivi, che vi hanno rovinati per sempre, mica colpa vostra.


Veramente quando ero piccola io c'era il Carosello, che adoravo. Ricordo la disperazione quando mi dissero che non l'avrebbero più fatto.

I primi effetti speciali che ricordo erano nel videoclip di Kate Bush "Babushka", poi ricordo che allora avevamo ancora la tv in bianco e nero e senza telecomando, e quando lo vidi a colori a casa di un'amica rimasi veramente folgorata (che poi era solo uno specchio che si rompeva in mille pezzi)

il primo film di Kubrick che mio padre mi portò a vedere fu 2001 Odissea nello spazio. Ricordo che mi portò al cinema, anche se vedo che il film é del 1968 ma io allora non ero ancora nata, penso che fosse una seconda visione (almeno 10 anni dopo? Mah) comunque ricordo benissimo che eravamo al cinema e io lo odiai profondamente, ebbi per un sacco di tempo incubi su Hal che chiudeva fuori dall'astronave uno dei due astronauti... L'immagine del tipo nello spazio con quel casco che mi ricordava una formica... Ogni tanto rinfaccio ancora questa cosa a mio padre... Povera bambina traumatizzata, non l'ho mai più riguardato!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Ma che cazzo, finalmente ho la casa tutta per me, mi dico: mi godo un film svaccata sul divano, acquisto il film su SKY Primafila e comincia il diluvio e per un po' di pioggia tutti i canali SKY non si vedono!


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo, finalmente ho la casa tutta per me, mi dico: mi godo un film svaccata sul divano, acquisto il film su SKY Primafila e comincia il diluvio e per un po' di pioggia tutti i canali SKY non si vedono!


Che film?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che film?


Un film molto poco snob: il cacciatore di donne, con Nicholas cage e John Cusaak


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo, finalmente ho la casa tutta per me, mi dico: mi godo un film svaccata sul divano, acquisto il film su SKY Primafila e comincia il diluvio e per un po' di pioggia tutti i canali SKY non si vedono!


Da me in Brianza è la norma se piove non vedere sky  e spesso pure la Rai. ....da quando c'è il digitale terrestre peggio.

In compenso ieri sera al mare è mancata la luce cinque o sei volte durante la partita......in paese peggio ancora.....speriamo non capiti dopo mezzanotte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Comunque 


cosa ne pensate di Vallanzasca che ruba le mutande e quando lo beccano dice "lei non sa chi sono io!!!"?


----------



## disincantata (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque
> 
> 
> cosa ne pensate di Vallanzasca che ruba le mutande e quando lo beccano dice "lei non sa chi sono io!!!"?


Davvero?

Una brutta fine per il Bel Rene'......pensavo non le usasse .

Quattro ergastoli......capisco certe cose ma almeno i domiciliari li meritava tutti.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Davvero?
> 
> Una brutta fine per il Bel Rene'......pensavo non le usasse .
> 
> Quattro ergastoli......capisco certe cose ma almeno i domiciliari li meritava tutti.....


E' tornato dentro perché ha rubato le mutande!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E' tornato dentro perché ha rubato le mutande!!!



http://www.lastampa.it/2014/06/14/i...o-in-cella-sI30aPguvJwpUSptkPQWAO/pagina.html


Vallanzasca di nuovo in carcere
per il furto di un paio di mutande
Furto al supermercato: boxer, cesoie e concime per piante per 70 euro. 
Revocato il regime di semilibertà al «Bel Renè» della mala milanese


ANSA
Renato Vallanzasca in tribunale a Milano



ANSA
Ruba in un supermercato, Vallanzasca torna in carcere


Renato Vallanzasca torna in carcere per un piccolo furto. Il rapinatore e omicida che fa ormai parte della storia criminale degli anni ’70 e ’80, e che si trovava in semilibertà, è tornato dietro le sbarre per 70 euro di merce rubata, tra cui due paia di mutande, come un ladruncolo qualsiasi. 

È accaduto ieri sera, in un supermercato Esselunga in viale Umbria, a Milano, e la notizia, diffusa stamani, ha subito fatto il giro di tutti i media nell’iniziale incredulità generale. Il giudice che oggi ha convalidato l’arresto, ha disposto il processo in altra data, a fine mese, e la sospensione della semilibertà. Decisione che lo ha fatto quindi tornare in regime di detenzione comune. Ora il tribunale di sorveglianza ha 30 giorni di tempo per stabilire la revoca definitiva o meno della misura, che gli era stata prima negata e che poi aveva faticosamente ottenuto nell’ottobre del 2013. 

Vallanzasca, che deve scontare 4 ergastoli e 296 anni di carcere, era in licenza per tre giorni, e sarebbe dovuto rientrare nel penitenziario di Bollate (Milano) lunedì prossimo. Ieri sera, intorno alle 20, è stato notato rompere delle confezioni di boxer nella corsia dell’intimo, e quando è giunto alle casse l’addetto antitaccheggio gli ha detto che c’era altra roba da pagare. Lui allora avrebbe risposto in modo altezzoso con un «E allora? Non sapete chi sono» e si sarebbe rifiutato di mostrare il contenuto della sua borsa. A quel punto il responsabile del punto vendita ha chiamato le forze dell’ordine. Dalla perquisizione sono emerse le mutande, le cesoie e il concime e a quel punto i carabinieri gli hanno intimato di accomodarsi nella “gazzella”. Lui non ha protestato ed è salito sulla vettura. 

Ma oggi Vallanzasca davanti al giudice ha dato la sua versione. «Non ha ammesso alcun furto», ha detto il suo legale, l’avvocato Deborah Piazza, che si dice «incredula per l’accaduto». L’udienza di convalida si è svolta a porte chiuse, ma da alcune indiscrezioni pare che Vallanzasca abbia raccontato che la borsa in cui sono stati trovati gli oggetti rubati non fosse sua, ma di un amico che gliel’avrebbe affidata. Probabilmente la difesa chiederà l’acquisizione dei filmati interni dell’Esselunga dove sono avvenuti i fatti.  

Dopo una lunga detenzione iniziata nel 1972, intervallata da rocambolesche fughe e latitanze sanguinose, a partire dall’8 marzo 2010 Renato Vallanzasca ha cominciato a uscire di galera, usufruendo del beneficio del lavoro esterno. Ha prestato servizio in una pelletteria-cooperativa sociale nel Milanese, e ha lavorato in un negozio di abbigliamento a Bergamo sollevando polemiche. 

«Siamo rimasti davvero sorpresi, niente ci avrebbe fatto immaginare un’azione così illogica da parte sua», ha commentato il direttore del carcere di Bollate (Milano), Massimo Parisi, all’arresto di Renato Vallanzasca per furto in un supermercato. «Una cosa da non credere - ha aggiunto - la misura della semilibertà scorreva in modo lineare».


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un film molto poco snob: il cacciatore di donne, con Nicholas cage e John Cusaak


Niente di che...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Niente di che...


ora é tornato il segnale 
mi vedo la fine


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Finito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Adesso mi guardo Carrie. Comincia alle 21.30


ma voi aspettate tutti la partita?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque
> 
> 
> cosa ne pensate di Vallanzasca che ruba le mutande e quando lo beccano dice "lei non sa chi sono io!!!"?


Ma che sfigatone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Se per te quello che ho scritto per difendere un capolavoro è snob, sono fiera di essere snob. Ma dai retta a me: hai toppato alla grande.


Vien qua fantasia
che te snobbo tutta quanta.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Nel frattempo mi sto riguardando l'inizio del film del serial killer


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso mi guardo Carrie. Comincia alle 21.30
> 
> 
> ma voi aspettate tutti la partita?


Io punto la sveglia. Ho avuto una giornata stancante quindi dormo ma poi non rinuncio alla partita


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso mi guardo Carrie. Comincia alle 21.30
> 
> 
> ma voi *aspettate tutti la partita*?


Certo.
Com'è il pezzo di film che hai visto con Cage?
L'ex bel René mi sembra impossibile che abbia rubato all'esselunga.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io punto la sveglia. Ho avuto una giornata stancante quindi dormo ma poi non rinuncio alla partita


Ma che ti frega? Dormi! La sveglia per la partita? Ma sei matta?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un film molto poco snob: il cacciatore di donne, con Nicholas cage e John Cusaak


Ah. Ma puoi vederli in lingua originale su Sky?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che ti frega? Dormi! La sveglia per la partita? Ma sei matta?


Ma secondo te io mi perdo una partita del Milan o della nazionale soprattutto ai mondiali? Sei matta?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Adesso mi guardo Carrie. Comincia alle 21.30
> 
> 
> ma voi aspettate tutti la partita?


Se è il remake con tutta probabilià è una merdata.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Com'è il pezzo di film che hai visto con Cage?
> L'ex bel René mi sembra impossibile che abbia rubato all'esselunga.


Boh lo sto guardando a pezzi: prima l'inizio, poi la fine, adesso la metà...

di certo non è un film snob comunque 

un film sui serial killers come tanti altri


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se è il remake con tutta probabilià è una merdata.


Si, sicuramente. Ma stasera non ci sono capolavori da nessuna parte


----------



## Nocciola (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh lo sto guardando a pezzi: prima l'inizio, poi la fine, adesso la metà...
> 
> di certo non è un film snob comunque
> 
> un film sui serial killers come tanti altri


Tra i peggiori che ho visto. Tutto ambientato in un ufficio di polizia e senza patos...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh lo sto guardando a pezzi: prima l'inizio, poi la fine, adesso la metà...
> 
> di certo non è un film snob comunque
> 
> un film sui serial killers come tanti altri


Dopo la serie di Burne devono farli proprio bene i film d'azione.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo la serie di Burne devono farli proprio bene i film d'azione.


Bourne dici?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bourne dici?


Sì .


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Si, sicuramente. Ma stasera non ci sono capolavori da nessuna parte


Bè metti un bluray o un dvd, no? O magari leggi un libro, basta che non è roba d'evasione ma bella pesa.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì .


In realtà di film d'azione propriamente detti non è che ne veda poi moltissimi. L'ultimo che ho visto però era caruccio e s'intitola "Io vi Troverò", con Liam Neeson. Provalo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà di film d'azione propriamente detti non è che ne veda poi moltissimi. L'ultimo che ho visto però era caruccio e s'intitola "Io vi Troverò", con Liam Neeson. Provalo.


Visto un po' inquietante l'inizio però discreto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè metti un bluray o un dvd, no? O magari leggi un libro, basta che non è roba d'evasione ma bella pesa.


No voglio stare svaccata sul divano a guardare Carrie. È arrivato pure mio figlio ed è molto contento.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In realtà di film d'azione propriamente detti non è che ne veda poi moltissimi. L'ultimo che ho visto però era caruccio e s'intitola "Io vi Troverò", con Liam Neeson. Provalo.


Visto. Mi è piaciuto abbastanza.
E' difficile fare combattimenti o inseguimenti che non annoino.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No voglio stare svaccata sul divano a guardare Carrie. È arrivato pure mio figlio ed è molto contento.


Carrie è bello e ci si identifica :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dopo la serie di Burne devono farli proprio bene i film d'azione.


ma quello che stavo guardando non era un film d'azione era un film sui serial killers


comunque un film d'azione che mi è piaciuto un sacco é stato RED con Malkhovich e la Mirren


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto. Mi è piaciuto abbastanza.
> E' difficile fare combattimenti o inseguimenti che non annoino.


Il problema è sempre la sceneggiatura, come per tutto. Se c'è quella c'è tutto. Ma poi dobbiamo metterci d'accordo su film d'azione come termine, nel senso che i puri action movie non è che sono poi molti oggi come oggi. Per lo più a me piacicono dei film dove c'è ANCHE azione, eventualmente. Ovviamente fatta bene.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre la sceneggiatura, come per tutto. Se c'è quella c'è tutto. Ma poi dobbiamo metterci d'accordo su film d'azione come termine, nel senso che i puri action movie non è che sono poi molti oggi come oggi. Per lo più a me piacicono dei film dove c'è ANCHE azione, eventualmente. Ovviamente fatta bene.


Diciamo che Van Damme non ci provo neanche a guardarlo. Magari invece sono film carini.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che Van Damme non ci provo neanche a guardarlo. Magari invece sono film carini.


Boh, mai visti. Ci sarebbe la serie dei The Expandables, con Stallone e varie vecchie glorie (nel terzo anche Mel Gibson ed Harrison Ford) che sono omaggi a quel genere di cinema, io però ho visto il primo e mi sono addormentato durante la visione.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, mai visti. Ci sarebbe la serie dei The Expandables, con Stallone e varie vecchie glorie (nel terzo anche Mel Gibson ed Harrison Ford) che sono omaggi a quel genere di cinema, io però ho visto il primo e mi sono addormentato durante la visione.


Adesso che ho Sky vedo di tutto. Mi aggiornerò anche con quelli mai visti.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso che ho Sky vedo di tutto. Mi aggiornerò anche con quelli mai visti.


Soprattutto lo sport.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Soprattutto lo sport.


:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Carrie il remake non fa cagare

é abbastanza uguale al primo


----------



## Brunetta (14 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Carrie il remake non fa cagare
> 
> é abbastanza uguale al primo


Evita Clhoé è talmente brutto che mette in imbarazzo.
W l'Italia!


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Carrie il remake non fa cagare
> 
> é abbastanza uguale al primo


Vabbè, e mica poteva essere un altro film. Il punto è regia/attori.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evita Clhoé è talmente brutto che mette in imbarazzo.
> W l'Italia!


non ho capito 

la ragazzina é brutta?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, e mica poteva essere un altro film. Il punto è regia/attori.



Julianne Moore fa la mamma. Secondo me lei è molto brava. Poi anche la ragazzina secondo me é brava. L'ho già vista in un paio di film (anche in Dark Shadows di Tim Burton e in Hugo Cabret di Scorsese) e mi sembra bravina.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> non ho capito
> 
> la ragazzina é brutta?


Il film Clhoé è spazzatura.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il film Clhoé è spazzatura.


Che film é?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Che film é?


Era in onda ieri su Sky. Ha un cast stellare ma è uno dei film più brutti mai visti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era in onda ieri su Sky. Ha un cast stellare ma è uno dei film più brutti mai visti.


Ah scusa avevo frainteso perché l'attrice che fa Carrie nel remake si chiama Chloe Grace Moretz e pensavo parlassi di lei

Ho visto quel film di cui parli qualche mese fa, é vero: fa cagare!


----------



## Brunetta (15 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ah scusa avevo frainteso perché l'attrice che fa Carrie nel remake si chiama Chloe Grace Moretz e pensavo parlassi di lei
> 
> Ho visto quel film di cui parli qualche mese fa, é vero: fa cagare!


Vedi che facciamo la stessa dotta critica cinematografica :up::mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> altra domanda senza senso, ma di fondamentale importanza...
> ma dove cacchio lo trovo il Winner Taco?????
> 
> ci fanno un gran pubblicità e non lo trovo da nessuna parte...
> che depressione!!!


che libidine il winner taco, lo sto cercando anche io ...


----------



## disincantata (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che libidine il winner taco, lo sto cercando anche io ...


??.?...????


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> ??.?...????


è un gelato, Disy.


----------



## zanna (16 Giugno 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> psiit lupetto! niente tango stasera...andiamo a magna' 'na bella amatriciana stasera? m'è venuta fame.....:spaghetti: poi troviamo un modo per smaltire.....


O cavolo ... ho letto solo ora ... ARRRRGGGGGHHHHh :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che libidine il winner taco, lo sto cercando anche io ...


Non lo trovo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non lo trovo...


se li sono già mangiati tutti?
ma che freddo fa oggi?


----------



## Nicka (16 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se li sono già mangiati tutti?
> ma che freddo fa oggi?


Va bene che io soffro il caldo, ma stamattina mi è preso un colpo!! :mrgreen:
Pure tu ti sei allagata un paio di giorni fa?!


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Va bene che io soffro il caldo, ma stamattina mi è preso un colpo!! :mrgreen:
> Pure tu ti sei allagata un paio di giorni fa?!


No, allagata no ma di acqua ne è venuta...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, allagata no ma di acqua ne è venuta...


Ho una teoria sul perchè non si trova il Taco, visto e contando che ci sono pubblicità ogni 2 metri...
Secondo me non c'è in giro, hanno messo la pubblicità per vedere in quanti lo richiedono davvero nei bar e nei super per poterli rimettere in commercio...
Altrimenti non mi spiego tutti sti soldi spesi per pubblicità di una cosa che non si trova!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho una teoria sul perchè non si trova il Taco, visto e contando che ci sono pubblicità ogni 2 metri...
> Secondo me non c'è in giro, hanno messo la pubblicità per vedere in quanti lo richiedono davvero nei bar e nei super per poterli rimettere in commercio...
> Altrimenti non mi spiego tutti sti soldi spesi per pubblicità di una cosa che non si trova!!! :incazzato:


sì, così tutti si precipitano a comprarli indipendentemente dal prezzo, è la tecnica dell'algida negli ultimi due anni, ha fatto così anche con altri gelati


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, così tutti si precipitano a comprarli indipendentemente dal prezzo, è la tecnica dell'algida negli ultimi due anni, ha fatto così anche con altri gelati


Boicottiamo l'Algida!!! 
Il mio moroso ha detto "quando trovi il Taco compramene un kg!!" 
E se mi spennano!?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Boicottiamo l'Algida!!!
> Il mio moroso ha detto "quando trovi il Taco compramene un kg!!"
> E se mi spennano!?


Io per farmi spennare preferisco andare nella migliore gelateria della mia zona, dove fanno il miglior gelato della provincia e mi limito a quella, ma io migliore di quello lì non l'ho mai mangiato


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io per farmi spennare preferisco andare nella migliore gelateria della mia zona, dove fanno il miglior gelato della provincia e mi limito a quella, ma io migliore di quello lì non l'ho mai mangiato


E mi pare giusto...
però il Taco io lo rimangerei pure se lo trovassi!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna, non vi si può perdere un attimo di vista...
> 
> A me viene sempre da associare al cibo il sesso. Dimmi cosa e come mangi e saprò come scopi, grosso modo. Non mi sono mai sbagliata, direi ... Non sto a dire, perché di certe cose tacere è bello, ma ricorrete indietro nei post e avrete un mondo. Le donne che amano le frattaglie, ovviamente sarebbero in cima a un'ideale classifica delle amanti perfette:smile:
> Personalmente, il fegato e il rognone mi piacciono, soprattutto il secondo, se però annegato in acqua e aceto un'intera nottata prima di essere trifolato. Potrei mangiarne padellate. Sul foiolo e la trippa e il lampredotto ho qualche resistenza, ma posso vincerla; il cervello invece non mi piace per la sua consistenza, troppo molle.
> ...


Cavolo, ho letto solo adesso, questo 3D l'avevo dimenticato.

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/peraltro-o-per-altro_(La_grammatica_italiana)/

Come vedi, sono accettabili entrambe; per altro (appunto) essendo appena reduce dall'inanime/inane e il tentativo di correzione di Sbri, direi che la possiamo buttare a tarrallucci e vino indipendentemente dalla deformazione professionale, convieni? :carneval:

Poi: allargare la mente, oltre ad essere di immediata comprensione quale sinonimo di allargamento di orizzonti, fra quelli che mi vengono in mente al volo è stata usata da Levi (La chiave a stella, il singolare montatore Faussone) e Chatwin varie volte (chiaramente in inglese e così è tradotto in italiano). Capisco che possa non piacerti, ma credo sia una tua posizione personale, non un assioma. Sul sesso non mi esprimo: quest'ansia di farlo 'bene' (?) come fosse una prestazione grazie al cielo non m'ha mai sfiorato e dalle reazioni/emozioni reciproche vissute direi che va benissimo così. Tu fai gare, allenandoti col rognore?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Giugno 2014)

Domanda:

perché alcuni di voi dicono "stupido ci sarai te"?

io ho sempre detto "stupido sarai tu" (oppure "stupido é chi lo stupido fa! Run Forrest, run!!!")


quel "ci" che mettete in mezzo cos'è? È un regionalismo? Mi sembra che siano più gli utenti romani che lo fanno, o sbaglio?

O alcune volte certi dicono "ce lo so". È un rafforzativo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E mi pare giusto...
> però il Taco io lo rimangerei pure se lo trovassi!!!


Io oggi ho visto una in metropolitana che lo mangiava


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io oggi ho visto una in metropolitana che lo mangiava


Secondo me era un falso!!!


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me era un falso!!!


o un'allucinazione :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io oggi ho visto una in metropolitana che lo mangiava


A me basta che ci sia sempre il cornetto, cuore di panna.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me basta che ci sia sempre il cornetto, cuore di panna.


...

Madonna. Ma prendi pure il cono ai classicissimi gusti da vecchi, tipo nocciola e cioccolato?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna. Ma prendi pure il cono ai classicissimi gusti da vecchi, tipo nocciola e cioccolato?


No. Il cornetto classico Algida. Il gusto nocciola mi fa schifo. 
Oppure da Grom cose stupende.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Il cornetto classico Algida. Il gusto nocciola mi fa schifo.
> Oppure da Grom cose stupende.


Ma da voi lì in Svezia non ci sono le classiche gelaterie, che tu gli dici i gusti e quelli te li mettono sopra un cono (o dentro un coppetta tipo me che mi sbrodolo)?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma da voi lì in Svezia non ci sono le classiche gelaterie, che tu gli dici i gusti e quelli te li mettono sopra un cono (o dentro un coppetta tipo me che mi sbrodolo)?


Ce ne sono tante. Parlavamo di Algida e del Winner Taco. Allora ho detto che preferisco il cornetto.
Normalmente quelli artigianali sono troppo dolci.
Mi piacciono quelli di Gromm. Ci sono anche li da voi tra le foreste?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce ne sono tante. Parlavamo di Algida e del Winner Taco. Allora ho detto che preferisco il cornetto.
> Normalmente quelli artigianali sono troppo dolci.
> Mi piacciono quelli di Gromm. Ci sono anche li da voi tra le foreste?


Tra noi ewok no. Gromm sembra il nome di un orco in un libraccio fantasy, però. Come il famoso Drogo (nome scientifico Drago Stupefacens), creatura mitologica che il fumo inceve di espellero assieme alla fiamme lo aspirava e stava sempre stordito.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tra noi ewok no. Gromm sembra il nome di un orco in un libraccio fantasy, però. Come il famoso Drogo (nome scientifico Drago Stupefacens), creatura mitologica che il fumo inceve di espellero assieme alla fiamme lo aspirava e stava sempre stordito.


Mi dispiace, lo trovo buonissimo.
Sarà per quello che siete piccini?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, lo trovo buonissimo.
> Sarà per quello che siete piccini?


Dove hai mai sentito che le delizie di questo Gromm accrescano la statura?


----------



## Simy (18 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Domanda:
> 
> perché alcuni di voi dicono "stupido ci sarai te"?
> 
> ...


a roma si dice "ce sarai"


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ce ne sono tante. Parlavamo di Algida e del Winner Taco. Allora ho detto che preferisco il cornetto.
> Normalmente quelli artigianali sono troppo dolci.
> Mi piacciono quelli di Gromm. Ci sono anche li da voi tra le foreste?


gromm ...buonissimo :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, lo trovo buonissimo.
> Sarà per quello che siete piccini?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dove hai mai sentito che le delizie di questo Gromm accrescano la statura?


Il legame causa effetto è+ da dimostrare. Ipotizzavo. Devi ammettere che siete piccini e pelosetti.


----------



## Calimero (19 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Madonna. Ma prendi pure il cono ai classicissimi gusti da vecchi, tipo nocciola e cioccolato?


giovane, tu vai di gusto puffo?


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

Disperso ha detto:


> giovane, tu vai di gusto puffo?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Giugno 2014)

Penso immodestamente di essere una buongustaia del gelato.

E a me, Grom spesso delude.


----------



## passante (20 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso immodestamente di essere una buongustaia del gelato.
> 
> E a me, Grom spesso delude.


qui da noi ci sono un po' di gelaterie artigianali veramente spettacolari... anche se oggi ho mangiato un magnum :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso immodestamente di essere una buongustaia del gelato.
> 
> E a me, Grom spesso delude.


Più buono di Grom il mio perché gli altri sono troppo dolci.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso immodestamente di essere una buongustaia del gelato.
> 
> E a me, Grom spesso delude.


A me no mi garba assai :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2014)

Qualcuno sta guardando il film su Canale 5?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Qualcuno sta guardando il film su Canale 5?


C'è un'amante facocera


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> C'è un'amante facocera


La fidanzata ha menato il fedifrago. Preso a calci in pancia mentre era a terra


----------



## Nocciola (22 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> La fidanzata ha menato il fedifrago. Preso a calci in pancia mentre era a terra


Rispondi a wup invece che guardare film con facocere


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rispondi a wup invece che guardare film con facocere



Adesso sta distruggendo i regali del matrimonio (doveva sposarsi dopo due giorni quando la facocera le ha detto tutto)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2014)

Hiking the Apps........ Chi è costui?


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hiking the Apps........ Chi è costui?


Costei.
Ma non era una frase che avevi citato tu, anche?
Forse mi confondo.
Però la sua storia sembra quella al negativo di un altro utente.
Vabbè.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Costei.
> Ma non era una frase che avevi citato tu, anche?
> Forse mi confondo.
> Però la sua storia sembra quella al negativo di un altro utente.
> Vabbè.


Ma che avatar ti sei messo? Chi è? Jeff Goldblum?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Costei.
> Ma non era una frase che avevi citato tu, anche?
> Forse mi confondo.
> Però la sua storia sembra quella al negativo di un altro utente.
> Vabbè.



Ma comunque io non avevo citato Hiking the Apps, avevo chiesto chi era, perché ogni tanto ho intravisto questo nick che mi incuriosisce... Apps come le Apps degli smartphones?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Costei.
> Ma non era una frase che avevi citato tu, anche?
> Forse mi confondo.
> Però la sua storia sembra quella al negativo di un altro utente.
> Vabbè.


Ma poi sei sicuro che sia una lei? 

In un messaggio ha scritto: Da uomo ti dico che TUTTI gli uomini guardano i porno, dal primo all'ultimo e non vuol dire niente davvero!


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma che avatar ti sei messo? Chi è? Jeff Goldblum?



Sì. Lo scorpione mi aveva stufato.


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi sei sicuro che sia una lei?
> 
> In un messaggio ha scritto: Da uomo ti dico che TUTTI gli uomini guardano i porno, dal primo all'ultimo e non vuol dire niente davvero!


Sì, è vero, mi son confuso con un'altra utente, maria_pizz per chiarire (che iniziava il thread che hta ha concluso oggi).
Ogni tanto appaiono dei nick nuovi, scrivono solo qualche msg, faccio fatica a identificarli.
A dire il vero faccio fatica ancora a districarmi anche con alcuni nick vecchi, qui siamo davvero in tanti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Giugno 2014)

Povero luppolo......


certo che siamo già storte a quest'ora...

Farfie rulezzzzzzz!!!


----------



## Higgins (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"
> 
> 
> tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?
> ...


Beh se vuoi a una ti posso rispondere io: si dice "a cazzo di cane" perché... scherzo.

Su chi sono beh non te lo posso dire in due parole, ti posso spiegare il perché del mio nick:
lo trovi su Urban dictionary (vedi link). In poche parole un certo Mark Sanford Governatore del South Carolina, che disse di essere a scalare i monti Appalachi (Hiking in Appalacian) mentre era a tradire la moglie in Argentina e fu miseramente scoperto. Da qui Hiking the Appalacian (o Hiking the apps) è diventato sinonimo di "tradire"

Mi è sempre piaciuto come "slang", lo uso anche su Twitter. Comunque il mio nome è Christian, piacere

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Hiking the Apps


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Beh se vuoi a una ti posso rispondere io: si dice "a cazzo di cane" perché... scherzo.
> 
> Su chi sono beh non te lo posso dire in due parole, ti posso spiegare il perché del mio nick:
> lo trovi su Urban dictionary (vedi link). In poche parole un certo Mark Sanford Governatore del South Carolina, che disse di essere a scalare i monti Appalachi (Hiking in Appalacian) mentre era a tradire la moglie in Argentina e fu miseramente scoperto. Da qui Hiking the Appalacian (o Hiking the apps) è diventato sinonimo di "tradire"
> ...



Piacere


Grazie della spiegazione... Non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ti ringrazio davvero tanto.

Quindi in poche parole, caro Christian, stai tradendo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piacere
> 
> 
> Grazie della spiegazione... Non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ti ringrazio davvero tanto.
> ...


direi che l'hanno pure beccato, visto il nick.


----------



## Higgins (26 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Piacere
> 
> 
> Grazie della spiegazione... Non l'avevo mai sentito dire, ti ringrazio davvero tanto.
> ...


No no! Sono single, non potrei neanche volendo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> No no! Sono single, non potrei neanche volendo!


quindi vorresti metterti in coppia per tradire e poi venire beccato? dicci, dicci


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> No no! Sono single, non potrei neanche volendo!


Perché ti sei messo un nick che significa "tradendo"? Sei l'amante di qualche donna sposata?


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Perché ti sei messo un nick che significa "tradendo"? Sei l'amante di qualche donna sposata?


Rispondo anche per Sbricolata nella sua domanda di prima

per forutna non sono mai stato scoperto! Una volta  ho scoperto che mi aveva tradito la mia ragazza (che per questo è diventata la mia ex) ma al di là di queste esperienze di tempo addietro è che mi interessa l'argomento "tradimento", soprattutto le storie più truci, le storie più abbiette.

Ognuno sembra avere una teoria sul "ho tradito perché..." personalmente penso che la maggior parte siano solo scuse e ipocrisie per essere egoisti. Si sentono certe scuse assurde!!! 

Quindi sì il nome l'ho scelto perché mi interessa l'argomento e perché mi divertiva immaginare la figura di merda di questo governatore che viene sgamato dopo aver inventato una panzana clamorosa :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi vorresti metterti in coppia per tradire e poi venire beccato? dicci, dicci


magari un giorno di questi apro anche io un 3d in cui racconto la mia storia... ma devo ancora un po' ambientarmi


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Rispondo anche per Sbricolata nella sua domanda di prima
> 
> per forutna non sono mai stato scoperto! Una volta  ho scoperto che mi aveva tradito la mia ragazza (che per questo è diventata la mia ex) ma al di là di queste esperienze di tempo addietro è che mi interessa l'argomento "tradimento", soprattutto *le storie più truci, le storie più abbiette*.
> 
> ...


tipo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> magari un giorno di questi apro anche io un 3d in cui racconto la mia storia... ma devo ancora un po' ambientarmi



ah ma sei di Milano!

Vuoi venire all'indiano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Rispondo anche per Sbricolata nella sua domanda di prima
> 
> per forutna non sono mai stato scoperto! Una volta  ho scoperto che mi aveva tradito la mia ragazza (che per questo è diventata la mia ex) ma al di là di queste esperienze di tempo addietro è che mi interessa l'argomento "tradimento", soprattutto le storie più truci, le storie più abbiette.
> 
> ...


Sei Fabio Volo e vuoi documentarti per scrivere un altro capolavoro? :carneval:


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei Fabio Volo e vuoi documentarti per scrivere un altro capolavoro? :carneval:



Allora, se sei fabio, ti consiglio la mia storia.
Un feuilleton di corna tra nudisti malinconici con tratti lesbo e divaricazioni ballerine, lunghetta ma densa di colpi di scena, con un pizzico di ironia in un crogiolo di dramma epocale.
Voglio un best seller, mi raccomando.



Come dire, l'importante è non prendersi troppo sul serio.:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ah ma sei di Milano!
> 
> Vuoi venire all'indiano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Clemmmmmmmm


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei Fabio Volo e vuoi documentarti per scrivere un altro capolavoro? :carneval:


Finché si scherza si scherza, ma andiamoci piano con gli insulti: FabioVolo no eh! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, se sei fabio, ti consiglio la mia storia.
> Un feuilleton di corna tra nudisti malinconici con tratti lesbo e divaricazioni ballerine, lunghetta ma densa di colpi di scena, con un pizzico di ironia in un crogiolo di dramma epocale.
> Voglio un best seller, mi raccomando.
> 
> ...


sembra interessante, sono tutto orecchi. Anche perché non riesco a immaginare come si collocano le "divaricazioni ballerine" in tutto ciò!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Finché si scherza si scherza, ma andiamoci piano con gli insulti: FabioVolo no eh! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che ha Fabio Volo che non va? E' uno dei pochi che fa tante cose e tutte quante abbastanza bene

Buscopann


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ah ma sei di Milano!
> 
> Vuoi venire all'indiano? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non ho capito...


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> tipo?


te ne potrei raccontare a pacchi di storie!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Che ha Fabio Volo che non va? E' uno dei pochi che fa tante cose e tutte quante abbastanza bene
> 
> Buscopann


Si scherza.
Volo è anche molto simpatico. Diciamo che scrive libri ma non è un letterato.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> te ne potrei raccontare a pacchi di storie!


storie truci e abbiette? dai raccontane una

ma ci sono spargimenti di sangue?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> te ne potrei raccontare a *pacchi* di storie!


da usare con moderazione!  

ps- ma giovine o vecio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> non ho capito...


Non c'è da capire: ho visto che sei di Milano e ti ho chiesto se ti interessa venire a cena al ristorante indiano con altri  disagiati di Milano... ma sono mesi che cerco di organizzare questa cena e alla fine mi ritrovo sempre sola con Farfalla... perfino Tobia mi ha snobbata perché aveva paura che lo predassi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> da usare con moderazione!
> 
> ps- ma giovine o vecio?


Mi sembra giovine

Invitalo tu a cena allora


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non c'è da capire: ho visto che sei di Milano e ti ho chiesto se ti interessa venire a cena al ristorante indiano con altri  disagiati di Milano... ma sono mesi che cerco di organizzare questa cena e alla fine mi ritrovo sempre sola con Farfalla... perfino Tobia mi ha snobbata perché aveva paura che lo predassi...


Ti fa schifo stare sola con me?


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi sembra giovine
> 
> Invitalo tu a cena allora


vai, facciamo io, te e lui e farfalla


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti fa schifo stare sola con me?


ma no, figurati, però tu non mi racconti mai storie truci e abbiette con spargimenti di sangue... questo Hiking dice di saperne a pacchi, magari abbiano trovato un intrattenitore di spessore


----------



## Buscopann (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma no, figurati, però tu non mi racconti mai storie truci e abbiette con spargimenti di sangue... *questo Hiking dice di saperne a pacchi*,* magari abbiano trovato un intrattenitore di spessore*


O un serial killer sanguinario.
In ogni caso...difficile annoiarsi

Buscopann


----------



## danny (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non c'è da capire: ho visto che sei di Milano e ti ho chiesto se ti interessa venire a cena al ristorante indiano con altri  *disagiati* di Milano... ma sono mesi che cerco di organizzare questa cena e alla fine mi ritrovo sempre sola con Farfalla... perfino Tobia mi ha snobbata perché aveva paura che lo predassi...



Io ci posso essere, magari quando torno a settembre.
Dovrei saperlo un po' prima, però, per organizzarmi.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io ci posso essere, magari quando torno a settembre.
> Dovrei saperlo un po' prima, però, per organizzarmi.


Danny, mi mandi la tua foto che  Clem dice che sei bello? voglio vederti, o andiamo a cena! A tua moglie dirai che sono una tua vecchia compagna di scuola :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Danny, mi mandi la tua foto che  Clem dice che sei bello? voglio vederti, o andiamo a cena! A tua moglie dirai che sono una tua vecchia compagna di scuola :rotfl:


smettila, è troppo grande per te

fatti mandare la foto di Hiking


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> smettila, è troppo grande per te
> 
> fatti mandare la foto di Hiking


ma Hiking non so se è bello o brutto...  ma poi siamo sicuri che sia giovane?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ma Hiking non so se è bello o brutto...  ma poi siamo sicuri che sia giovane?



sì, sì, è giovane

fatti mandare la foto e poi vediamo che si può fare

poi è pure single e racconta storie truci e abbiette


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, sì, è giovane
> 
> fatti mandare la foto e poi vediamo che si può fare
> 
> poi è pure single e* racconta storie truci e abbiette*


ah allora.... :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma no, figurati, però tu non mi racconti mai storie truci e abbiette con spargimenti di sangue... questo Hiking dice di saperne a pacchi, magari abbiano trovato un intrattenitore di spessore


Scherzavo!


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non c'è da capire: ho visto che sei di Milano e ti ho chiesto se ti interessa venire a cena al ristorante indiano con altri  disagiati di Milano... ma sono mesi che cerco di organizzare questa cena e alla fine mi ritrovo sempre sola con Farfalla... perfino Tobia mi ha snobbata perché aveva paura che lo predassi...


Vengo volentierissimo! Pensa che per coincidenza stiamo organizzando una cena all'indiano con alcuni amici, quindi ho pensato: "vuoi vedere che Clementine è uno dei farabutti amici miei e mi sta paraculando?"


Comunque non sono giovane, hoo 31 anni, ne faccio 32 tra meno di un mese: il 20 luglio. Prepariamo una festa?

E le storie che racconto sono abbiette nel senso che ci sono menzogne/bugie/prese in giro, non tanto nel senso di sangue e omicidi

PS: Fabio Volo mi sta simpatico, anche io scherzavo!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Non c'è da capire: ho visto che sei di Milano e ti ho chiesto se ti interessa venire a cena al ristorante indiano con altri disagiati di Milano... ma sono mesi che cerco di organizzare questa cena e alla fine mi ritrovo sempre sola con Farfalla... perfino Tobia mi ha snobbata perché aveva paura che lo predassi...


cazzo dici? io c'ero. Tzè!


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> sì, sì, è giovane
> 
> fatti mandare la foto e poi vediamo che si può fare
> 
> poi è pure single e racconta storie truci e abbiette





Scaredheart ha detto:


> ah allora.... :singleeye:


Sono io quello nella profile pic! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il mio idolo infatti è Conchita Wurst :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Vengo volentierissimo! Pensa che per coincidenza stiamo organizzando una cena all'indiano con alcuni amici, quindi ho pensato: "vuoi vedere che Clementine è uno dei farabutti amici miei e mi sta paraculando?"
> 
> 
> Comunque *non sono giovane, hoo 31 anni, ne faccio 32 tra meno di un mese*: il 20 luglio. Prepariamo una festa?
> ...


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> View attachment 8706


beh non giovanissimo dai! Non sono un ragazzino


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> beh non giovanissimo dai! Non sono un ragazzino


eh ma adesso qualcuno arriva e ti spiega, stai sereno.
A proposito, qualcuno mi aiuta ad attraversare la strada?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> beh non giovanissimo dai! Non sono un ragazzino


Qualunque cosa dici puó solo peggiorare la tua situazione


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qualunque cosa dici puó solo peggiorare la tua situazione


Aiuto! 

(Nessuno che viene a salvare un newbie?)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Vengo volentierissimo! Pensa che per coincidenza stiamo organizzando una cena all'indiano con alcuni amici, quindi ho pensato: "vuoi vedere che Clementine è uno dei farabutti amici miei e mi sta paraculando?"
> 
> 
> Comunque non sono giovane, hoo 31 anni, ne faccio 32 tra meno di un mese: il 20 luglio. Prepariamo una festa?
> ...


Sei un cancerino!


----------



## Higgins (27 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei un cancerino!


ah, capisco... è grave?
Perché così a occhio e croce non me la sento di prendermi tutta la responsabilità della mia data di nascita


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> ah, capisco... è grave?
> Perché così a occhio e croce non me la sento di prendermi tutta la responsabilità della mia data di nascita


No è l'anno di nascita il problema


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Vengo volentierissimo! Pensa che per coincidenza stiamo organizzando una cena all'indiano con alcuni amici, quindi ho pensato: "vuoi vedere che Clementine è uno dei farabutti amici miei e mi sta paraculando?"
> 
> 
> *Comunque non sono giovane, hoo 31 anni, ne faccio 32 tra meno di un mese:* il 20 luglio. Prepariamo una festa?
> ...


Un vecchio, praticamente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> ah, capisco... è grave?
> Perché così a occhio e croce non me la sento di prendermi tutta la responsabilità della mia data di nascita



ma no! Viva i cancerini! siamo i più dolci e sensibili dello zodiaco, i più teneri, i più intuitivi, i più materni....


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Sono io quello nella profile pic! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Il mio idolo infatti è Conchita Wurst :unhappy:


io veramente come profile pic vedo il mio didietro mentre mi tolgo i miei jeans 

essù dai un pò di privacy...


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Vengo volentierissimo! Pensa che per coincidenza stiamo organizzando una cena all'indiano con alcuni amici, quindi ho pensato: "vuoi vedere che Clementine è uno dei farabutti amici miei e mi sta paraculando?"
> 
> 
> Comunque *non sono giovane, hoo 31 anni, ne faccio 32* tra meno di un mese: il 20 luglio. Prepariamo una festa?
> ...



adieu apa:apa:apa: con questa ti sei giocato il 99% della simpatia del forum popolato dai diversamente giovani... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma tu sei un altro Utentedicuinonricordoilnome che aveva la passione per le donne mature, che poverine erano ignorate dai mariti, o che comunque avevano più esperienze e bla bla bla...

per farla breve vai all'indiano con me o con Clementine (che però ha già Danny quindi ocio) :carneval:


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

SEI CANCRO????????????????????????????????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::miiiii::racchia::miiiii::miiiii::miiiii::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::voodoo::voodoo:


----------



## Higgins (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> SEI CANCRO????????????????????????????????:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::miiiii::racchia::miiiii::miiiii::miiiii::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::voodoo::voodoo:


Al 20 luglio manca poco per essere Leone! Vale come attenuante?

Evidentemente avrai avuto una o più avventure negative con un cancerino, ma dovrai ammettere che siamo proprio affascinanti! Una droga praticamente!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Al 20 luglio manca poco per essere Leone! Vale come attenuante?
> 
> Evidentemente avrai avuto una o più avventure negative con un cancerino, ma dovrai ammettere che siamo proprio affascinanti! Una droga praticamente!



Lasciala perdere. Chi non ama i cancerini non capisce niente. I cancerini sono amabili e adorabili per definizione


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Hiking_the_Apps ha detto:


> Al 20 luglio manca poco per essere Leone! Vale come attenuante?
> 
> Evidentemente avrai avuto una o più avventure negative con un cancerino, ma dovrai ammettere che siamo proprio affascinanti! Una droga praticamente!


Uhm si... in effetti sei cuspide... io mi tengo lontana da ciò che crea dipendenza che non sia il sesso  

Ma non solo mica un tipo malinconico e nostalgico di ex e affini e instabile sentimentale? No eh


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Lasciala perdere. Chi non ama i cancerini non capisce niente. I cancerini sono amabili e adorabili per definizione


proprio io lo dovevo beccare l'eccezione che conferma la regola?


----------



## Nicka (28 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> proprio io lo dovevo beccare l'eccezione che conferma la regola?


No tranquilla, io ho trovato diverse eccezioni...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

Dov'è andato Tato?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No tranquilla, io ho trovato diverse eccezioni...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che dici ci si può fidare?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è andato Tato?


Chi è?


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Che dici ci si può fidare?


Io mi fido...


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi fido...


:incazzato: manco due gg e già me lo vuoi fregare?? Siete tremende!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Chi è?


Torchemada detto il Tato


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Torchemada detto il Tato


Ma spuntano come i funghi? Ma è giovine? O chi è? Perché tato?:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :incazzato: manco due gg e già me lo vuoi fregare?? Siete tremende!


No no per carità!!! Io mi fido dei cancerini a prescindere!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no per carità!!! Io mi fido dei cancerini a prescindere!!!


Non mi tentare che ti mando il mio ex...


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Non mi tentare che ti mando il mio ex...


No grazie, mi bastano i miei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma spuntano come i funghi? Ma è giovine? O chi è? Perché tato?:rotfl:


Boh... si è dato il soprannome Tato da solo! Non so se sia giovine, non l'ho capito


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No grazie, mi bastano i miei...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Paura eh... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Boh... si è dato il soprannome Tato da solo! Non so se sia giovine, non l'ho capito


:rotfl: allora lo poteva usare cm nick Tato, almeno che non era già usato


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Paura eh... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Naaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ormai li conosco come le mie tasche, ma mi avanzano i miei sul serio...un altro è troppo!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (30 Giugno 2014)

che avete contro i cancerini?


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ormai li conosco come le mie tasche, ma mi avanzano i miei sul serio...un altro è troppo!! :mrgreen:


O che tieni un can-cr-ile? 
Effettui tu stessa la toelettatura?


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> che avete contro i cancerini?


Niente, io li stra-amo!


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> O che tieni un can-cr-ile?
> Effettui tu stessa la toelettatura?


Sì! Bisogna solo stare attenti con le chele...ma dopo un po' anche i pizzichi non si sentono più!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Giugno 2014)

Mi stanno sulle palle i cancerini e le cancerine (meno Clem) 
Mi stanno sulle palle quelli che più giovani di me.
Oggi mi rode il culo,

Oggi c'ho il ban facile.

Vedete voi che potete fare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi stanno sulle palle i cancerini e le cancerine (meno Clem)
> Mi stanno sulle palle quelli che più giovani di me.
> Oggi mi rode il culo,
> 
> ...


allora adesso guarda come rode a Clem e Farfy:
ragazze, ieri sono andata sui colli e ho mangiato:
tortelloni all'ortica
tagliatelle al ragù
1 borlengo
tigelle con salumi misti
salame al cioccolato
1/2 chilo di duroni
il tutto annaffiato col pignoletto.

Poi mi sono spaparanzata su un prato a guardare le farfalle.
A volte la vita è durissima.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora adesso guarda come rode a Clem e Farfy:
> ragazze, ieri sono andata sui colli e ho mangiato:
> tortelloni all'ortica
> tagliatelle al ragù
> ...


cos'è?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cos'è?


un piatto medievale, l'antenato della crepe ma senza uova, una sfoglia sottilissima e croccante su cui viene steso un velo di ripieno di salciccia e parmigiano e poi viene ripiegata in 4.
Buonifffima


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora adesso guarda come rode a Clem e Farfy:
> ragazze, ieri sono andata sui colli e ho mangiato:
> tortelloni all'ortica
> tagliatelle al ragù
> ...


Sabato sera grigliata per 20 amici a casa mia:
Pasta fredda
Insalata di riso
Torte salate
Olive ascolane
Salame di più tipi
E ovviamente:
Salamelle, salsiccia, costine, fiorentina...

Dura proprio la vita 

Edit: ha cucinato mio marito


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora adesso guarda come rode a Clem e Farfy:
> ragazze, ieri sono andata sui colli e ho mangiato:
> tortelloni all'ortica
> tagliatelle al ragù
> ...


Cosa sono?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un piatto medievale, l'antenato della crepe ma senza uova, una sfoglia sottilissima e croccante su cui viene steso un velo di ripieno di salciccia e parmigiano e poi viene ripiegata in 4.
> BuonifffimaView attachment 8711


Tutto da invidia.
A me sarebbero bastati questo e le ciliegie.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa sono?


Le ciliegie buonissime del modenese. Al sud ci sono le ferrovia.


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ciliegie buonissime del modenese. Al sud ci sono le ferrovia.


Pensavo calli.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo calli.


Io pensavo alle interiora


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Giugno 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io pensavo alle interiora


Quelli sono i durelli.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensavo calli.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quelli sono i durelli.


Mia madre li chiama duroni o forse si dice così in dialetto


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora adesso guarda come rode a Clem e Farfy:
> ragazze, ieri sono andata sui colli e ho mangiato:
> tortelloni all'ortica
> tagliatelle al ragù
> ...


perchè a Bologna ci sono i colli? 
forse li hai visti dopo aver bevuto 1 bottiglia di borlengo


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le ciliegie buonissime del modenese. Al sud ci sono le ferrovia.


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa sono?


Un tipo di ciliegia dolcissima, grossa e croccante, tipica di Vignola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> perchè a Bologna ci sono i colli?
> forse li hai visti dopo aver bevuto 1 bottiglia di borlengo


santamaria di leuca, sarà la nebbia delle langhe che ti fa straparlare?

... una bottiglia di borlengo...
sì, e un bicchiere di tajarin.
ossignur.


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Un tipo di ciliegia dolcissima, grossa e croccante, tipica di Vignola.



e molto scura
il mio ciliegio le fa


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e molto scura
> il mio ciliegio le fa


da bambina ne avevo anch'io uno grandissimo che ne faceva tantissime ed io tendevo la pargoletta mano


----------



## Scaredheart (30 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì! Bisogna solo stare attenti con le chele...ma dopo un po' anche i pizzichi non si sentono più!


:rotfl: io gliele spezzo le chele di solito 


ops mi sa che ho fatto scappare l'utente cancro :singleeye:


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da bambina ne avevo anch'io uno grandissimo che ne faceva tantissime ed io tendevo la pargoletta mano



quello era il melograno, hai sbagliato mano, prova con un piede

comunque da noi il vermetto che si forma dentro si chiama Giuanin perchè compare a San Giovanni, che è a fine Giugno


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da bambina ne avevo anch'io uno grandissimo che ne faceva tantissime ed io tendevo la pargoletta mano


io mi arrampicavo proprio, anche sui noccioli. Che profumo le nocciole appena raccolte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> e molto scura
> il mio ciliegio le fa


Dipende, ci sono anche varietà chiare, buonissime.


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> quello era il melograno, hai sbagliato mano, prova con un piede
> *
> comunque da noi il vermetto che si forma dentro si chiama Giuanin perchè compare a San Giovanni, che è a fine Giugno*


e ame che mmefrega?


----------



## free (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende, ci sono anche varietà chiare, buonissime.



davvero? non lo sapevo

comunque quelle in alto se le magnano i merli e poi mi bombardano il giardino di scagazzate rosso scuro
invece quelle in basso bisogna stare attenti che non vengano attaccate dall'afide negro e dalle formiche
non è mica semplice avere UN albero da frutta


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> santamaria di leuca, sarà la nebbia delle langhe che ti fa straparlare?
> 
> ... una bottiglia di borlengo...
> sì, e un bicchiere di tajarin.
> ossignur.


vedi che nelle langhe la nebbia non c'è 
non so cosa sia il borlengo....  pensavo fosse una qualità di vino.....
vabbè


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io mi arrampicavo proprio, anche sui noccioli. Che profumo le nocciole appena raccolte.


capirai che arrampicata .... sul nocciolo ..... thiè


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> vedi che *nelle langhe la nebbia non c'è *
> non so cosa sia il borlengo....  pensavo fosse una qualità di vino.....
> vabbè


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Giugno 2014)

gas ha detto:


> capirai che arrampicata .... sul nocciolo ..... thiè


Ma ero piccola. Per quello sui noccioli e sui ciliegi facevano salire me, così non spaccavo i rami.


----------



## gas (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ero piccola. Per quello sui noccioli e sui ciliegi facevano salire me, così non spaccavo i rami.


----------



## Nicka (30 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> un piatto medievale, l'antenato della crepe ma senza uova, una sfoglia sottilissima e croccante su cui viene steso un velo di ripieno di salciccia e parmigiano e poi viene ripiegata in 4.
> BuonifffimaView attachment 8711


Io aaaaaaaaaaaaamo i borlenghi!!!
Una volta in un posto lassù sui monti ho mangiato in una trattoria e c'era un tizio che se ne è fatti preparare 12 (li ho contati!!), poi ha iniziato coi tortelloni e tigelle e crescentine...
A me uno basta e avanza se voglio mangiarmi della pasta dopo!!! 

Madonna, mi hai fatto venire voglia di borlenghi...te possino!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> da bambina ne avevo anch'io uno grandissimo che ne faceva tantissime ed io tendevo la pargoletta mano


Ma non era il melograno ?! :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Giugno 2014)

free ha detto:


> quello era il melograno, hai sbagliato mano, prova con un piede
> 
> comunque da noi il vermetto che si forma dentro si chiama Giuanin perchè compare a San Giovanni, che è a fine Giugno


Appunto mi sembrava ma poi non moriva il pargoletto ?  :singleeye:Che cosa truce


----------



## Minerva (30 Giugno 2014)

ma che c'entro io con giosué?
tendevo una mano pargoletta,bon


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io aaaaaaaaaaaaamo i borlenghi!!!
> Una volta *in un posto lassù sui monti* ho mangiato in una trattoria e c'era un tizio che se ne è fatti preparare 12 (li ho contati!!), poi ha iniziato coi tortelloni e tigelle e crescentine...
> A me uno basta e avanza se voglio mangiarmi della pasta dopo!!!
> 
> Madonna, mi hai fatto venire voglia di borlenghi...te possino!!!


guarda, non ti chiedo dove perchè già temo la risposta. Basta che non mi dici che eri tu stamattina che ti lavavi i denti in tangenziale, in corsia di sorpasso.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda, non ti chiedo dove perchè già temo la risposta. Basta che non mi dici che eri tu stamattina che ti lavavi i denti in tangenziale, in corsia di sorpasso.


No no! Stamattina non ero in tangenziale...
Se ora scopriamo che frequentiamo pure la stessa trattoria sperduta (davanti a un caseificio) io resto veramente basita da questo sito!!! E medito di cancellarmi!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No no! Stamattina non ero in tangenziale...
> Se ora scopriamo che frequentiamo pure la stessa trattoria sperduta* (davanti a un caseificio)* io resto veramente basita da questo sito!!! E medito di cancellarmi!!!


ma porca puttana.
non ho parole.
Ma io ero qua prima, sei tu che mi segui


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma porca puttana.
> non ho parole.
> Ma io ero qua prima, sei tu che mi segui


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vabbè va...tra te e Oscuro mi sa che faccio prima a cancellarmi!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vabbè va...tra te e Oscuro mi sa che faccio prima a cancellarmi!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma meno male che siamo io e Oscuro, va, che sei in una botte di ferro...
Piuttosto adesso comincio a guardarmi sempre alle spalle.
Ma non è che ti paga qualcuno per seguirmi, eh?
Qualche forumista che ha perso la testa per me e che ti ha assoldato, eh?


... no, eh?
vabbè.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma meno male che siamo io e Oscuro, va, che sei in una botte di ferro...
> Piuttosto adesso comincio a guardarmi sempre alle spalle.
> Ma non è che ti paga qualcuno per seguirmi, eh?
> Qualche forumista che ha perso la testa per me e che ti ha assoldato, eh?
> ...


Ma che è?! Una speranza?! :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*

Sarebbe anche l'ora....!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarebbe anche l'ora....!


Cosa, che mi cancellassi!?!?!?


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Cosa, che mi cancellassi!?!?!?


Esattamente.Uno di noi due è di troppo.


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esattamente.Uno di noi due è di troppo.


Tranquillo...stasera parto per qualche settimana...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che è?! Una speranza?! :carneval:


.... vana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Comunque io stasera vado a tagliarmi i capelli.
Vedi di non comparirmi pure dal parrucchiere


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... vana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Comunque.
> Vedi di non comparirmi pure dal parrucchiere


naaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*Cavolo*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquillo...stasera parto per qualche settimana...


E chi insulto qui dentro?mi mancherai...


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tranquillo...stasera parto per qualche settimana...


non parti per qualche giorno di vacanza, bensì per qualche settimana.....
alla facciazza


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi insulto qui dentro?mi mancherai...


nicka, andrà a sedersi su qualche altro davanzale e penserà a noi


----------



## oscuro (1 Luglio 2014)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> nicka, andrà a sedersi su qualche altro davanzale e penserà a noi


E si...


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...


....penso anch'io


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .... vana:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Comunque io stasera vado a tagliarmi i capelli.
> Vedi di non comparirmi pure dal parrucchiere




Ma dopo devo andare a farmi i capelli pure io...

Senti...non farmi scherzi!!!!


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi insulto qui dentro?mi mancherai...


Lo so che ti mancherò...
Ma tanto ogni tanto mi connetto...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Luglio 2014)

gas ha detto:


> non parti per qualche giorno di vacanza, bensì per qualche settimana.....
> alla facciazza


C'è chi può e chi non può! Io può!!!


----------



## gas (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è chi può e chi non può! *Io può*!!!


io non può 

io può
tu può
egli può
noi puossiamo
voi puotete
essi puossono :thinking:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dopo devo andare a farmi i capelli pure io...
> 
> Senti...non farmi scherzi!!!!


Vai da un uomo o da una donna? Attenta a quello che rispondi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2014)

Ma Grignani ha menato i carabinieri?


----------



## Fantastica (15 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Grignani ha menato i carabinieri?


Ihihih, si è giustificato dicendo che era ubriaco e quindi di cattivo umore. Pensa te.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ihihih, si è giustificato dicendo che era ubriaco e quindi di cattivo umore. Pensa te.


Lo fa spesso anche Cristiano De Andrè


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Ma il nuovo utente massimodecimomeridio é il vecchio Massimo Meridio che faceva tutte quelle camminate e aveva 3 amanti o é uno nuovo?


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma il nuovo utente massimodecimomeridio é il vecchio Massimo Meridio che faceva tutte quelle camminate e aveva 3 amanti o é uno nuovo?


Quello lo abbiamo lasciato andare.

Questo è un altro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello lo abbiamo lasciato andare.
> 
> Questo è un altro.



Ma dove é andato? Era amico di Simy vero? Con tutte quelle amanti... Chissà come sarà finito...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Luglio 2014)

Questo sugar crush... Me lo sono scaricato.. Mi ha aiutato a stare sveglia... Ma diceva che era gratuito peró dopo un pó mi dà una vita ogni 30 minuti altrimenti le devo comprare? Eh no eh! O ce ne sono diversi?
ps ho scaricato l'applicazione per il mio oindle non ci voglio giocare sul computer di lavoro non mi suona bene anche se so che non fa nessuna differenza.
suggerimenti?
mi sto addormentando...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Luglio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Questo sugar crush... Me lo sono scaricato.. Mi ha aiutato a stare sveglia... Ma diceva che era gratuito peró dopo un pó mi dà una vita ogni 30 minuti altrimenti le devo comprare? Eh no eh! O ce ne sono diversi?
> ps ho scaricato l'applicazione per il mio oindle non ci voglio giocare sul computer di lavoro non mi suona bene anche se so che non fa nessuna differenza.
> suggerimenti?
> mi sto addormentando...


ma devi stare sveglia per forza? Allora ci vuole il freddo. O devi masticare. Parliamo di sesso?


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma devi stare sveglia per forza? Allora ci vuole il freddo. O devi masticare. Parliamo di sesso?



Bè tra una oretta andrò a dormire. Ma domani derinanzi.
Il freddo... ciccia fa davvero freddo e il vento è davvero tosto sul serio...magari non fa freddissimo ma il vento sì.  mi sono fumata tre tiri di cicca poi non ci riuscivo più da che mi battevano i denti.

Spero che domani 'sto dannato vento non ci sia mi rovina le cose. 

Non ho voglia di sesso, ho troppo sonno..... e ho mangiato un chilo di cioccolata...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

Ma quant'è brutto il nuovo Ridge? Non che mi piacesse granché quello vecchio ma questo é inguardabile!


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quant'è brutto il nuovo Ridge? Non che mi piacesse granché quello vecchio ma questo é inguardabile!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


>


Sei d'accordo?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

Ma la nuova stagione di Grey's Anatomy quando inizia?


----------



## Eratò (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quant'è brutto il nuovo Ridge? Non che mi piacesse granché quello vecchio ma questo é inguardabile!


hanno cambiato a Ridge?!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

Erato' ha detto:


> hanno cambiato a Ridge?!


É un cesso pazzesco!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma quant'è brutto il nuovo Ridge? Non che mi piacesse granché quello vecchio ma questo é inguardabile!


 hanno cambiato Ridge ma quando? 

[video=youtube;uWuK6PQQQwY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWuK6PQQQwY[/video]


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sei d'accordo?


È orribile...come era orribile quello prima!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> È orribile...come era orribile quello prima!


No dai, questo é peggio!

quello di prima aveva il mascellone ma di fisico era messo bene


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No dai, questo é peggio!
> 
> quello di prima aveva il mascellone ma di fisico era messo bene


Questo non l'ho ancora visto in sauna...


----------



## Innominata (19 Agosto 2014)

Scusate, sto leggendo Topolino e mi si ripropongono le stesse domande. Ma perché a Topolinia e a Paperopoli tra i non pari ci si dà del voi?
E perché i paperi principali (Paperino, Paperina, Paperon de' Paperoni, Qui Quo Qua ecc) non sono vestiti nella parte inferiore mentre gli altri sì?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No dai, questo é peggio!
> 
> quello di prima aveva il mascellone ma di fisico era messo bene


Ma perché l'hanno cambiato?!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché l'hanno cambiato?!!


Perché col vecchio Ronn non si sono accordati e poi lui voleva tempo libero per la carriera musicale.
Credo che ora sia in tour...


----------



## lolapal (19 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> Scusate, sto leggendo Topolino e mi si ripropongono le stesse domande. Ma perché a Topolinia e a Paperopoli tra i non pari ci si dà del voi?
> E perché i paperi principali (Paperino, Paperina, Paperon de' Paperoni, Qui Quo Qua ecc) non sono vestiti nella parte inferiore mentre gli altri sì?


Chiedi a Buscopann... :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perché col vecchio Ronn non si sono accordati e poi lui voleva tempo libero per la carriera musicale.
> Credo che ora sia in tour...


Che cose assurde.
Non che abbia visto più di 5 episodi in trent'anni.


----------



## feather (21 Agosto 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> E perché i paperi principali (Paperino, Paperina, Paperon de' Paperoni, Qui Quo Qua ecc) non sono vestiti nella parte inferiore mentre gli altri sì?


E la cosa che più di tutte mi lascia perplesso è che quando escono dal bagno si mettono l'asciugamano sopra la parte inferiore!
Per poi vestire la superiore solamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Agosto 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E la cosa che più di tutte mi lascia perplesso è che quando escono dal bagno si mettono l'asciugamano sopra la parte inferiore!
> 
> Per poi vestire la superiore solamente.



vero


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto per la ventesima volta la puntata di Sex & the City dove Carrie confessa ad Aidan di averlo tradito con Mr. Big... Mi sono scese le lacrime... Ma sto cazzo di settembre di merda che palle


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho visto per la ventesima volta la puntata di Sex & the City dove Carrie confessa ad Aidan di averlo tradito con Mr. Big... Mi sono scese le lacrime... Ma sto cazzo di settembre di merda che palle


Lo sto vedendo anch'io.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sto vedendo anch'io.


E ti scendono le lacrime?


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E ti scendono le lacrime?


Ma dov'è?!


----------



## Stark72 (4 Settembre 2014)

Certo che essere traditi con uno che si chiama Mr Big può veramente essere letale :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E ti scendono le lacrime?


No.
Però quando è con Aiden e telefona Big sì.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma dov'è?!


Non ora.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> E ti scendono le lacrime?





Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Però quando è con Aiden e telefona Big sì.


E io che pensavo di essere quella strana:sonar:


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè, ma lei ama Big...dalla notte dei tempi...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> Però quando è con Aiden e telefona Big sì.


Ma quando lui la bacia e le dice "io ti ho amato davvero" fuori dal matrimonio di Charlotte non ti viene da piangere?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lei ama Big...dalla notte dei tempi...


Ma lui cosa cazzo si è sposato con quella Natasha?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lei ama Big...dalla notte dei tempi...


Anche quando accetta di trovarsi al ristorante con Big con un vestito strepitoso e poi scappa via inciampando.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma lui cosa cazzo si è sposato con quella Natasha?


Per qualche pugno di serie in più


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma lui cosa cazzo si è sposato con quella Natasha?


Facciata...paura...coglionisia...


----------



## Nicka (4 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per qualche pugno di serie in più


Il peggio per me sono i film però...la puntata finale della serie per me doveva rimanere la fine e basta!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il peggio per me sono i film però...la puntata finale della serie per me doveva rimanere la fine e basta!


"E vissero felici e contenti" è sempre la fine migliore. Come finisce il matrimonio (o, nel caso, come non comincia) è fastidioso e, in quel caso, pure assurdo.


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> "E vissero felici e contenti" è sempre la fine migliore. Come finisce il matrimonio (o, nel caso, come non comincia) è fastidioso e, in quel caso, pure assurdo.


Sarò scema, ma quando ho visto il cellulare che squillava e appariva il suo vero nome un attimo di emozione l'ho sentita!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sarò scema, ma quando ho visto il cellulare che squillava e appariva il suo vero nome un attimo di emozione l'ho sentita!


:up:


----------



## Principessa (5 Settembre 2014)

Ho sempre detto che Carrie è una cretina. Per me doveva accasarsi con Aidan, non con quello sborone.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

Un gentile signore mi ha gentilmente informata che me ne stavo andando in giro con il vestito dietro che era rimasto incastrato sotto sto maledetto zaino pieno di esami... praticamente con il culone tutto in vista... Che vergogna mamma mia... Voglio sprofondare...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un gentile signore mi ha gentilmente informata che me ne stavo andando in giro con il vestito dietro che era rimasto incastrato sotto sto maledetto zaino pieno di esami... praticamente con il culone tutto in vista... Che vergogna mamma mia... Voglio sprofondare...



un paio di scatti per far ridere anche noi non li ha fatti?? :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (23 Settembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> un paio di scatti per far ridere anche noi non li ha fatti?? :rotfl:


Magari li ha fatti il signore e li ha già postati su FB...

Pensa se non mi diceva niente e arrivavo bella tranquilla all'università in quello stato...


----------



## rewindmee (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"
> 
> 
> tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?
> ...


Qualche risposta la hai avuta? Perchè cazzo di cane incuriosisce anche me :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Magari li ha fatti il signore e li ha già postati su FB...
> 
> Pensa se non mi diceva niente e arrivavo bella tranquilla all'università in quello stato...


virale!


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2014)

avevi messo almeno i mutandoni antistupro?


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un gentile signore mi ha gentilmente informata che me ne stavo andando in giro con il vestito dietro che era rimasto incastrato sotto sto maledetto zaino pieno di esami... praticamente con il culone tutto in vista... Che vergogna mamma mia... Voglio sprofondare...


Un proseguimento dell'estate in spiaggia, in pratica.... 
Niente di grave, suvvia: tutto sommato una cosa divertente.
Anche perché ad una bella donna che mostra le sue grazie si perdona sempre tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un gentile signore mi ha gentilmente informata che me ne stavo andando in giro con il vestito dietro che era rimasto incastrato sotto sto maledetto zaino pieno di esami... praticamente con il culone tutto in vista... Che vergogna mamma mia... Voglio sprofondare...



... tu non hai idea.
ho letto questo post mentre sono in videoconferenza per una roba pallosissima per cui stanno litigando in 4, quindi io per ingannare l'attesa(devo essere inutilmente presente fino alla fine) mi sono messa a leggiucchiare qui.
Mi è scappato da ridere, quindi ho fatto finta di dovermi alzare per prendere un blocco nell'armadio.
mi si è agganciato il tacco nell'orlo della gonna.
Per evitare che la gonna che ha l'elastico in vita mi si sfilasse fino alle ginocchia, mi sono accasciata al suolo, sbattendo un gomito nella cassettiera. Mi è andata bene non aver sbattuto la testa.
Manco Fantozzi.

Pare non si siano accorti di nulla, quelli che litigano.
Quello che ha la scrivania dietro la mia invece si è precipitato allarmatissimo perchè tenevo la testa bassa.
Quando ha visto che stavo ridendo ci è rimasto un po' così.
Dai Clem, questo è il nostro fascino


----------



## gas (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tu non hai idea.
> ho letto questo post mentre sono in videoconferenza per una roba pallosissima per cui stanno litigando in 4, quindi io per ingannare l'attesa(devo essere inutilmente presente fino alla fine) mi sono messa a leggiucchiare qui.
> Mi è scappato da ridere, quindi ho fatto finta di dovermi alzare per prendere un blocco nell'armadio.
> mi si è agganciato il tacco nell'orlo della gonna.
> ...


sei mica suora?
mi stavo chiedendo come fa una gonna, stando seduti, a rimanere aggangiata alla scarpa
sarà un gonnellone....? un gonnellone nero cupo...?
hai il collettino bianco?

:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


> sei mica suora?
> mi stavo chiedendo come fa una gonna, stando seduti, a rimanere aggangiata alla scarpa
> sarà un gonnellone....? un gonnellone nero cupo...?
> hai il collettino bianco?
> ...


te la sei cercata: ho una gonna plissettata trasparente fino alle caviglie, con nodi ai lati per scoprire le medesime, con sottogonna sopra al ginocchio sotto.

Adesso stai mo lì.

... suora.
Tzè


----------



## gas (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te la sei cercata: ho una gonna plissettata trasparente fino alle caviglie, con nodi ai lati per scoprire le medesime, con sottogonna sopra al ginocchio sotto.
> 
> Adesso stai mo lì.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tu non hai idea.
> ho letto questo post mentre sono in videoconferenza per una roba pallosissima per cui stanno litigando in 4, quindi io per ingannare l'attesa(devo essere inutilmente presente fino alla fine) mi sono messa a leggiucchiare qui.
> Mi è scappato da ridere, quindi ho fatto finta di dovermi alzare per prendere un blocco nell'armadio.
> mi si è agganciato il tacco nell'orlo della gonna.
> ...



Sarà che in quel momento ti stavo pensando?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te la sei cercata: ho una gonna plissettata trasparente fino alle caviglie, con nodi ai lati per scoprire le medesime, con sottogonna sopra al ginocchio sotto.
> 
> Adesso stai mo lì.
> 
> ...


questo post è da rubino SALLO
peccato che ti ho appena smeraldato


----------



## gas (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> te la sei cercata: ho una gonna plissettata trasparente fino alle caviglie, con nodi ai lati per scoprire le medesime, con sottogonna sopra al ginocchio sotto.
> 
> Adesso stai mo lì.
> 
> ...


----------



## gas (23 Settembre 2014)

gas ha detto:


>



mancano i nodi, te li faccio quando arrivo, sono sul Frecciarossa con destinazione Bologna


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> questo post è da rubino SALLO
> peccato che ti ho appena smeraldato


... avevo dimenticato di aggiungere che i sandali sono rossi. Sono dettagli ma hanno la loro importanza


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... avevo dimenticato di aggiungere che i sandali sono rossi. Sono dettagli ma hanno la loro importanza


'starda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> View attachment 9166


ho detto al ginocchio, non a filo mutanda.


... alè, è fatta.:rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Settembre 2014)

Dov'è Trinità? E' andato da sua moglie e non si è più fatto vivo? Starà bene? Sono preoccupata...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Dov'è Trinità? E' andato da sua moglie e non si è più fatto vivo? Starà bene? Sono preoccupata...



hai letto, di quella trovata a pezzi nella busta di plastica?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai letto, di quella trovata a pezzi nella busta di plastica?


Era sua moglie? E' stato lui?


----------



## perplesso (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai letto, di quella trovata a pezzi nella busta di plastica?


Spider,guarda che Clem ce crede davvero


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Era sua moglie? E' stato lui?



magari,
 almeno se torna ...sto forum sbilenco campa di rendita per cento anni!!!!

te la vedi la Farfy ottuagenaria,
 scrivere ancora qui sopra?
triny devi fare cosi, triny devi fare colà.
va beh che non è lontana....
ma ci si prende la pensione, qui dentro.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> magari,
> almeno se torna ...sto forum sbilenco campa di rendita per cento anni!!!!
> 
> te la vedi la Farfy ottuagenaria,
> ...


ma la Farfie ha la mia età!!! Siamo due ragazzine!!!

comunque a me hanno raccontato che il primo fondatore del forum (che si chiamava Fa) lasciò perché doveva scontare qualche anno in qualche prigione da qualche parte... Magari la Minnie e Oscuro sanno qualcosa di più


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma la Farfie ha la mia età!!! Siamo due ragazzine!!!
> 
> comunque a me hanno raccontato che il primo fondatore del forum (che si chiamava Fa) lasciò perché doveva scontare qualche anno in qualche prigione da qualche parte... Magari la Minnie e Oscuro sanno qualcosa di più



intrigante...
davvero.
quindi, il forum ha radici galeotte?
sarebbe bello, conoscerne la storia.
non trovi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> intrigante...
> davvero.
> quindi, il forum ha radici galeotte?
> sarebbe bello, conoscerne la storia.
> non trovi?


Sì, molto, poi magari Rewindmee potrebbe scriverci un romanzo thriller, io poi potrei fare l'adattamento cinematografico e scrivere una bella sceneggiatura e tu fai il regista (ma ti voglio stile Kubrick)


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Spider,guarda che Clem ce crede davvero



non parlare con gli... alcolisti.
direi.

comunque, nonostante tutto credo nella tua buona fede,
nell'equivoco... e alla rabbia incontrollata, 
( sono buono, purtroppo),
 meno nella tua infallibile rigidità.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, molto, poi magari Rewindmee potrebbe scriverci un romanzo thriller, io poi potrei fare l'adattamento cinematografico e scrivere una bella sceneggiatura *e tu fai il regista (ma ti voglio stile Kubrick)*



questo è amore!!!!
secondo te, a chi facciamo fare l'ammazzata fatta a  pezzi?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non parlare con gli... alcolisti.
> direi.
> 
> comunque, nonostante tutto credo nella tua buona fede,
> ...


Spiderino cosa c'entra adesso tutto ciò?

Non c'era nessun riferimento equivoco e nessun accenno all'alcolismo. Solo un simpatico riferimento al fatto che sono una boccalona tontolona che crede a qualsiasi cosa (ed é vero!!!)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> questo è amore!!!!
> secondo te, a chi facciamo fare l'ammazzata fatta a  pezzi?


Hmmmm... A Minerva?


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Spiderino cosa c'entra adesso tutto ciò?
> 
> Non c'era nessun riferimento equivoco e nessun accenno all'alcolismo. Solo un simpatico riferimento al fatto che sono una boccalona tontolona che crede a qualsiasi cosa (ed é vero!!!)



ma no.
dicevo per dire.
chi vuole intendere, intenda.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Hmmmm... A Minerva?



si ci può stare...
saprebbe fare bene.
ma muore dopo cinque minuti...o dobbiamo sopportarla fino alla fine?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si ci può stare...
> saprebbe fare bene.
> ma muore dopo cinque minuti...o dobbiamo sopportarla fino alla fine?


No dai, non dopo cinque minuti... Almeno mezz'ora.


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> No dai, non dopo cinque minuti... Almeno mezz'ora.



possiamo sempre farla resuscitare!!!!
stile horror...
mezz'ora si, mezz'ora no.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> possiamo sempre farla resuscitare!!!!
> stile horror...
> mezz'ora si, mezz'ora no.


Ma Trinità la ammazza ad accettate? Dopo che per mezz'ora lei gli dice le peggio cose e lui la supplica di perdonarlo, e lei niente, gli dice un sacco di cose brutte in crescendo e poi quando sembra che Trinità stia sull'orlo dell'annientamento e azzerbinamento totale, all'improvviso prende l'accetta e comincia a colpirla e lei all'inizio dice "Trinity... Ma che fai???" E lui niente, continua, impazzito, continua, e tra gli schizzi di sangue ripete come un automa "mi dovevi perdonare, mi dovevi perdonare"...


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Trinità la ammazza ad accettate? Dopo che per mezz'ora lei gli dice le peggio cose e lui la supplica di perdonarlo, e lei niente, gli dice un sacco di cose brutte in crescendo e poi quando sembra che Trinità stia sull'orlo dell'annientamento e azzerbinamento totale, all'improvviso prende l'accetta e comincia a colpirla e lei all'inizio dice "Trinity... Ma che fai???" E lui niente, continua, impazzito, continua, e tra gli schizzi di sangue ripete come un automa "mi dovevi perdonare, mi dovevi perdonare"...




bello!!!!!!
sai che ho i brividi????
mi vedo triny...con il sudore sulla fronte accigliata, l'ascia in mano, stagliato di scuro sull'uscio di casa...
minnie, cerca scampo, fugge, raggiunge i corridoio...ma lui è sopra di lei, brandisce l'ascia come una bandiera, e la colpisce ...prima sulla schiena, poi ancora sul corpo. la carta da parati si tinge, assorbe  e respira, il liquido caldo e denso che scivola sulle pareti. tutta la casa si animaa di questo...ed è qui che arriva l'horror...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Settembre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bello!!!!!!
> sai che ho i brividi????
> mi vedo triny...con il sudore sulla fronte accigliata, l'ascia in mano, stagliato di scuro sull'uscio di casa...
> minnie, cerca scampo, fugge, raggiunge i corridoio...ma lui è sopra di lei, brandisce l'ascia come una bandiera, e la colpisce ...prima sulla schiena, poi ancora sul corpo. la carta da parati si tinge, assorbe  e respira, il liquido caldo e denso che scivola sulle pareti. tutta la casa si animaa di questo...ed è qui che arriva l'horror...


Wow! 
Io adesso dormo, tu pensa bene al seguito. Domani sentiamo se Minnie ci sta a farsi accettare...
Goodnight Spidey :up:


----------



## Spider (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Wow!
> Io adesso dormo, tu pensa bene al seguito. Domani sentiamo se Minnie ci sta a farsi accettare...
> Goodnight Spidey :up:



buonanotte amore.


----------



## rewindmee (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sì, molto, poi magari Rewindmee potrebbe scriverci un romanzo thriller, io poi potrei fare l'adattamento cinematografico e scrivere una bella sceneggiatura e tu fai il regista (ma ti voglio stile Kubrick)


Non lo ripetere, altrimenti si fa davvero


----------



## Trinità (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Trinità la ammazza ad accettate? Dopo che per mezz'ora lei gli dice le peggio cose e lui la supplica di perdonarlo, e lei niente, gli dice un sacco di cose brutte in crescendo e poi quando sembra che Trinità stia sull'orlo dell'annientamento e azzerbinamento totale, all'improvviso prende l'accetta e comincia a colpirla e lei all'inizio dice "Trinity... Ma che fai???" E lui niente, continua, impazzito, continua, e tra gli schizzi di sangue ripete come un automa "mi dovevi perdonare, mi dovevi perdonare"...





Spider ha detto:


> bello!!!!!!
> sai che ho i brividi????
> mi vedo triny...con il sudore sulla fronte accigliata, l'ascia in mano, stagliato di scuro sull'uscio di casa...
> minnie, cerca scampo, fugge, raggiunge i corridoio...ma lui è sopra di lei, brandisce l'ascia come una bandiera, e la colpisce ...prima sulla schiena, poi ancora sul corpo. la carta da parati si tinge, assorbe  e respira, il liquido caldo e denso che scivola sulle pareti. tutta la casa si animaa di questo...ed è qui che arriva l'horror...





Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Wow!
> Io adesso dormo, tu pensa bene al seguito. Domani sentiamo se Minnie ci sta a farsi accettare...
> Goodnight Spidey :up:





Spider ha detto:


> buonanotte amore.


SPIRITOSI!!!!!!!

:bleble::bleble:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Settembre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Non lo ripetere, altrimenti si fa davvero



Prima devi leggere "capitolo zero", il primo romanzo di tradinet!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Un gentile signore mi ha gentilmente informata che me ne stavo andando in giro con il vestito dietro che era rimasto incastrato sotto sto maledetto zaino pieno di esami... praticamente con il culone tutto in vista... Che vergogna mamma mia... Voglio sprofondare...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... tu non hai idea.
> ho letto questo post mentre sono in videoconferenza per una roba pallosissima per cui stanno litigando in 4, quindi io per ingannare l'attesa(devo essere inutilmente presente fino alla fine) mi sono messa a leggiucchiare qui.
> Mi è scappato da ridere, quindi ho fatto finta di dovermi alzare per prendere un blocco nell'armadio.
> mi si è agganciato il tacco nell'orlo della gonna.
> ...


Un paio di settimane fa a me si è rotta la sedia su cui stavo seduta in pizzeria. Erano tutti con le lacrime agli occhi

:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (26 Settembre 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Prima devi leggere "capitolo zero", il primo romanzo di tradinet!


Vado


----------



## Eliade (26 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Apriamo una sezione dove uno può fare le domande che gli girano per la testa senza un motivo profondo e senza che gli altri dicano "che ti frega?"
> 
> 
> tipo se voglio chiedere perché si dice a cazzo di cane?
> ...


Sono d'accordo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Ottobre 2014)

Sto guardando Beautiful dopo un bel po'...

Allora: c'è un Ridge nuovo e brutto, ma a parte questo non capisco una osa: questo Ridge sta per sposarsi per la ventesima volta con Brooke, ma l'ultima volta che l'avevo visto Brooke stava con Bill, ora ha chiesto a Katie di farle da testimone e lei é tutta angosciata perché é innamorata di Ridge??? Ma che é successo??? E poi quell'antipatica di Hope limona con Wyatt... Che fine ha fatto Liam? Anche loro stavano per sposarsi... E Steffy c'è ancora? Comunque Liam che palle di uomo che è... Com'è che lo vogliono tutte? E pure Ridge... Adesso poi é pure cesso ma si innamorano tutte di lui? Ma a poi... Che troiaio é?


----------

